# [BR] Brazil | road infrastructure • rodovias



## AcesHigh

Its the road on the Serra do Rio do Rastro (hmmm... could translate as Raster River Sierra??)

Its located in southern Brasil, between Rio Grande do Sul and Santa Catarina states.


----------



## Chibcha2k

wow, nice setting, pretty much like Colombian roads.


----------



## Brett

Sweet dude, i could rip that road up in my car!


----------



## gargantuas

Zowie!


----------



## sequoias

wow, those are tight curves! They have lights on those roads? The roads out in the mountains don't have lights here in the US. It's scary to drive in very dark roads that have lot of curves.


----------



## EdZed

Thats sweet, Looks relatively safe too.


----------



## null

thats very common in China


----------



## Brett

sequoias said:


> wow, those are tight curves! They have lights on those roads? The roads out in the mountains don't have lights here in the US. It's scary to drive in very dark roads that have lot of curves.



I like the dark roads with curves. You can see the headlights coming and know if you have to stay in your lane or not.


----------



## sequoias

Brett said:


> I like the dark roads with curves. You can see the headlights coming and know if you have to stay in your lane or not.


that's your opinion, and there have been head on collosions on dark winding curves across the US sometimes. You never know when a car cross the line, now does that scare you?


----------



## GVNY

Wonderful! I love driving these types of roads.


----------



## CborG

^Me too, beautiful scenery.


----------



## Khanabadosh

Great shots. Such raods are quite common in north Pakistan which is mountaineous region.


----------



## Urban Dave

mg: When it was built?


----------



## Effer

WOW!


----------



## gutooo

The same road covered with snow:



















Morro da Igreja:


----------



## AcesHigh

great pictures of Brazilian snow...


----------



## markod

I would love to tear that up in a Lamborghini Miura or some other sweet car.



Cool road.


----------



## samba_man

Awesome road in a lovely scenary !!!!


----------



## intresant

Whoah, that's a cool road, I love it at night, it looks like lava rivers!


----------



## Peter The Great

That is fu**ing crazy!


----------



## Corumbaiano87

*[BR] Brazilian highways*

Hi, I'm Brazilian and would like to show you some highways I passed coming back from the summer vacations, last month (january 2006).

This is BR-040, between Juiz de Fora and Rio de Janeiro.









BR-116, called Via Dutra, a highway that links the two biggest Brazilian cities (Sao Paulo and Rio)









Getting closer to Sao Paulo


















Partial view of Sao Jose dos Campos city









Inside Sao Jose dos Campos, with lanes for local traffic









Now in Rodovia dos Bandeirantes (Bandeirantes Highway), that links Sao Paulo to Campinas, an important city in Sao Paulo State



























An intersection









Well, I have some more pics that will be posting soon. Hope you enjoy it. Brazilian highways aren't like the gigantic American and European ones, but I like them!


----------



## sbarn

Interesting! Please post more!!


----------



## thunder head

last 4 pics are quite similar to Australian highways


----------



## DMA Brasil

Show pictures from Imigrantes, Carvalho Pinto-Ayrton Senna and the new Fernão Dias motorways... and I know all those three... they are amazing... and a question: how many double lanes motorways you people have in Australia???


----------



## thunder head

The state of Victoria has about 1000km (including current freeway construction) of Freeways/double lane highways comprising of Melbourne's freeway network and rural expressways linking the city to major regional towns. At the moment, several freeway projects are underway to complete the network. If you want pictures, see "show your country's highway/motorway network" thread.


----------



## Corumbaiano87

Via Dutra getting close to Sao Paulo city downtown, pretty wide:


















This is a pic I found on net showing Dutra highway system with local traffic lanes. It seems to be near Sao Paulo too










Now some pics showing Imigrantes highway, Sao Paulo - Santos. There are impressive bridges built to cross the mountain range (Serra do Mar). I didn't have the opportunity to travel in them yet, so this pics are from internet sites.


----------



## Corumbaiano87

The Rodoanel ("roadring") project, made to connect all the federal and state highways leading to Sao Paulo and reduce traffic in the congested avenues and expressways of the city. Until now the only finished part is the west one (Trecho Oeste), which is assigned with yellow in the map.





































Some more pics


----------



## Corumbaiano87

Ponte Rio-Niterói, the longest and busiest Brazilian bridge that links Rio de Janeiro to Niterói and beach cities in Rio de Janeiro state like Cabo Frio and Búzios. It has four lanes in each way, 16 km of extension and get heights over 70 m on some locations.


----------



## SkyView

Awesome pics !


----------



## nimbyhater

really nice... luv the brides..


----------



## Baianóide

*Estrada do Coco (Coconut Highway) between Salvador Bahia to Aracaju Sergipe*


----------



## Bertez

Incredible pics


----------



## EricoWilliams

Dom Pedro I road:


----------



## Amit

The highways crossing through the mountains are just AMAZING!!

Very good pictures.


----------



## AndreKenji

Well, to be true, most of the brazilian highways are far worse than these. Sometimes you drive by an excellent highway, on the same leval of a middle intestate, than, you have to drive in roads with african levels...


----------



## Corumbaiano87

AndreKenji said:


> Well, to be true, most of the brazilian highways are far worse than these. Sometimes you drive by an excellent highway, on the same leval of a middle intestate, than, you have to drive in roads with african levels...


Really? I have never noticed it! Why don't you post a pic of an african level Brazilian highway? We would love to see it.


----------



## AndreKenji




----------



## AndreKenji

*Highway videos- São Paulo, Brazil*

SP-330, Anhanguera Highway, near Campinas, São Paulo State. More to come.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsHvcIvGy-w


----------



## AndreKenji

More from the almost same location.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=t7hzcunFC6E


----------



## Verso

Looks like the African-level roads ruined the thread. :hahaha: Great pix btw! kay: 

Tell me sth, how many kms of freeways/expressways/motorways... (min 2 lanes in each direction, limited access) does Brazil have? According to Map24 tens of thousands of kms what I seriously doubt, no offense, especially in Amazonia lol! :? Any experts?


----------



## LordMandeep

yyou get roads like that in rural places in Canada.


----------



## AndreKenji

Verso said:


> Tell me sth, how many kms of freeways/expressways/motorways... (min 2 lanes in each direction) does Brazil have? According to Map24 tens of thousands of kms what I seriously doubt, no offense, especially in Amazonia lol! :? Any experts?


I think that there must be something like one or two thousand kms.


----------



## jamesinclair

Verso said:


> Looks like the African-level roads ruined the thread. :hahaha: Great pix btw! kay:
> 
> Tell me sth, how many kms of freeways/expressways/motorways... (min 2 lanes in each direction) does Brazil have? According to Map24 tens of thousands of kms what I seriously doubt, no offense, especially in Amazonia lol! :? Any experts?


The number is hard to find. I found this

"The Brazilian national network of highways is the second largest of the world. It is almost 2 million km long, with approximately 200.000 km of them paved, as of 2004. The name given to highway in Brazil is "rodovia" (expressway connecting two or more cities, or a far and important location, passing to an area outside any urban area, is the specification of "rodovia", in Brazil).

"Rodovias" can be both paved or unpaved (but almost every major Brazilian highway is paved), and can have separated lanes to each direction or not, and can have multiple lanes or only a single lane."

Remember that in Brasil, transport is done mostly by bus and truck, not trains. 

Even if that number is off "tens of thousands" is pretty much guaranteed

for example:

Rodovia Belém-Brasília 1,950 km
Rodovia Transbrasiliana 3,442 km


----------



## AndreKenji

jamesinclair said:


> The number is hard to find. I found this
> 
> Remember that in Brasil, transport is done mostly by bus and truck, not trains.
> 
> Even if that number is off "tens of thousands" is pretty much guaranteed
> 
> for example:
> 
> Rodovia Belém-Brasília 1,950 km
> Rodovia Transbrasiliana 3,442 km


Both of them are one lane in each direction.


----------



## miamicanes

Are there any freeway-quality roads that go all the way across the Amazon or Andes to whatever country is on the other side at that point (making it possible to conveniently drive from Rio or Sao Paolo to, say, Santiago, Lima, LaPaz, etc.)? I think I remember reading somewhere that it IS possible to drive to Buenos Aires from Rio & Sao Paolo, but not really practical to actually *do* it for some reason.


----------



## AndreKenji

miamicanes said:


> Are there any freeway-quality roads that go all the way across the Amazon or Andes to whatever country is on the other side at that point (making it possible to conveniently drive from Rio or Sao Paolo to, say, Santiago, Lima, LaPaz, etc.)?


No. I think that there is no freeway quality road longer than 500 kilometers in Brazil. 

Across the amazon, most of the roads are unpaved. 



miamicanes said:


> I think I remember reading somewhere that it IS possible to drive to Buenos Aires from Rio & Sao Paolo, but not really practical to actually *do* it for some reason.


There buses that go from Buenos Aires to São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro. I don´t know the situation of the highways in the southern region of Brazil nowadays, but some years ago they were a REAL nightmare.


----------



## nothingman

I like the look of Brazil's highways....I'd love to take a spin on them!

I know there are bad roads too, but it must be hard as hell to build roads through the Amazon.

It's a country I'd like to visit.


----------



## Verso

True. I really don't mind roads in Amazonia being unpaved as long as you can ride them normally. But I really don't get why Map24 is presenting Brazil as full of freeways/motorways (I would say it looks like at least 15 - 20,000 km :? ). Perhaps really because they're all called Rodovías. But interesting that Portugal's using expression "autoestrada".


----------



## Rogério Brasileiro

AndreKenji said:


> I think that there must be something like one or two thousand kms.


Only in São Paulo State...

Almost 3,000 km only in the State of São Paulo. In entire Brazil, 7.000 km.


----------



## Verso

^^ I have a feeling this could now really be the right answer! 7,000 km sounds very probable, not too much, not too little. Thanks! kay:


----------



## AndreKenji

Rogério Brasileiro said:


> Only in São Paulo State...
> 
> Almost 3,000 km only in the State of São Paulo. In entire Brazil, 7.000 km.


Sources?


----------



## AndreKenji

nothingman said:


> I like the look of Brazil's highways....I'd love to take a spin on them!
> 
> I know there are bad roads too, but it must be hard as hell to build roads through the Amazon.


Roads outside Amazon are bad as well. In fact, there is no need to build highways in the Deep Amazon Forest to fully integrate most of the country.


----------



## DMA Brasil

Only the Mercosul system -linking Belo Horizonte to Porto Alegre, passing through São Paulo, Curitiba and Florianópolis - (one motorway, that is going to be fully duplicated, I think, by the end of the year) is going to be 1.500 km long, so, I think that Rogerio´s numbers are more close to the truth. In 5 years I think that we will have also the Northeastern Corridor fully duplicated, what will be more than 2.000 km long.


----------



## LtBk

How many kms of motorways/expressways/rodovias etc are being constructed now?


----------



## DMA Brasil

^^Honestly, I don´t know, at least 2.000km...


----------



## miamicanes

> In fact, there is no need to build highways in the Deep Amazon Forest to fully integrate most of the country.


The point of roadbuilding to Chile, Peru, etc. isn't to integrate the country... it's to make it cheaper and easier to move goods and people back and forth, with lowered barriers to entry for starting and running companies. If the easiest way to haul goods from Santiago to Lima is by driving a truck Brazil, turning left, and driving the rest of the way to Lima, Brazil will benefit economically even if 99% of those goods don't even stay in Brazil. Because with good roads going everywhere, Brazil would ALSO be the easiest route to drive trucks to Bogota, Caracas, and Montevideo. So eventually, trucking firms would emerge that hauled truckloads of stuff from Santiago to warehouses and shipping depots in the middle of the Amazon, before shuffling it around with stuff from other trucks and sending it out to other cities. 

Brazil has a HUGE advantage over most of its neighbors... it has direct land borders (or at least river borders) with just about every major country in South America. If Brazil were to aggressively push west and north with freeway-grade roads (possibly tolled), and got the neighboring countries to continue the roads on the other sides of the border (possibly as toll roads funded by Brazillian investors), it would be almost impossible for Brazil to *not* become the ground transportation hub for the whole continent.

If "all roads led to Brazil", care to guess where just about every mega-huge distribution company (Amazon.com, Ingram Micro, and the rest) would decide to locate their main facilities in South America?


----------



## jamesinclair

- edit


----------



## nothingman

AndreKenji said:


> Roads outside Amazon are bad as well. In fact, there is no need to build highways in the Deep Amazon Forest to fully integrate most of the country.


Besides, the Amazon needs protecting as much as possible.....I doubt there's any need to build a 16 lane highway through it.


----------



## Verso

jamesinclair said:


> Its not practical because its too far. Sao Paulo-Rio is like 8 hours.


Unless u like it!  

Isn't just 450 km between them? (according to Map24)


----------



## DMA Brasil

^^Rio-SP is officially 6 hours, but you can do on 5 (if you drive like a maniac...)


----------



## DMA Brasil

And on the Amazon "motorway building", it is completely unecessary, there is a very efficient (though slow) boat system through its rivers, and I think that there is only a need to link the cities that are really to far, or are easier to reach by car o bus, like Belém, Rio Branco or Porto Velho.


----------



## Bent

^^ How do you know?


----------



## DMA Brasil

^^Ahn?


----------



## Bent

> Rio-SP is officially 6 hours, but you can do on 5 (if you drive like a maniac...)


----------



## DMA Brasil

^^I swear, I´ve never tried!!! Not to São Paulo, but to Barra do Piraí... I drove like a maniac on Via Lagos motorway, I got 160 with my 1.0 car...


----------



## Rogério Brasileiro

Rogério Brasileiro said:


> Only in São Paulo State...
> 
> Almost 3,000 km only in the State of São Paulo. In entire Brazil, 7.000 km.


Sorry. Actually, according to DNIT(PNV 2004), the current data are:

State of São Paulo: 5.788 km complete + 138 in construction = 5.926 km
Brasil (including São Paulo): 9.999 km complete + 1.051 km in construction = 11.050 km



andrekenji said:


> Sources?


Source: Ministério dos Transportes - DNIT


----------



## DMA Brasil

Thanks Rogerio!!! So there are going to be 11.000 km... nice!!! I think (according to Wikipedia) that is 2 times more in Italy! And the same number as Germany!!!! However, 4 times less than China... and less than in Australia.


----------



## Verso

9,999.1 km  interesting number. Looks like reliable source.


DMA Brasil said:


> Thanks Rogerio!!! So there are going to be 11.000 km... nice!!! I think (according to Wikipedia) that is 2 times more in Italy! And the same number as Germany!!!! However, 4 times less than China... and less than in Australia.


I think in Italy is sth like 8 - 9,000 km, not sure, I couldn't find length on www.autostrade.it, but at least they also have it in English at last! :cheer: I wasn't searching long though.

Well, China... but you know, there's 1.3 billion of them.

Australia definitely has less freeways/motorways than Brazil! It 'only' has sth like 4,000 km at best I think. But there's no need for much more of them there.


----------



## jamesinclair

DMA Brasil said:


> ^^Rio-SP is officially 6 hours, but you can do on 5 (if you drive like a maniac...)


Youre right, my timeframe was usign a bus, which goes much slower.


----------



## DMA Brasil

Verso said:


> 9,999.1 km  interesting number. Looks like reliable source.
> 
> I think in Italy is sth like 8 - 9,000 km, not sure, I couldn't find length on www.autostrade.it, but at least they also have it in English at last! :cheer: I wasn't searching long though.
> 
> Well, China... but you know, there's 1.3 billion of them.
> 
> Australia definitely has less freeways/motorways than Brazil! It 'only' has sth like 4,000 km at best I think. But there's no need for much more of them there.



Well, the italian information I took from Wikipedia (so, it is not THAT reliable source), however, I know that the Autostrade per l´Italia (if you want some translation from italian to english, I can help you ) manage something like 2.000km or a little bit more, and they manage the great part of italian´s motorways. I will take a look on the website, if I can find some information. The australian info I took also from Wikipedia, and I really don´t know what kind of source they used, for example, if they´ve considered the urban expressways. If they have, Brazil´s number will at least double, because cities like Curitiba, Salvador, Brasília, São Paulo and Campinas are made basicaly of urban expressways (not like America or Canada, but I think that perhaps more than the majority of the european cities, speccially because the european cities are, obviously, older than brazilian cities). And I will tell you something for sure, here in Brazil we need to build at least more 10.000km of expressways just to fill up the needs of the country. For example, Brasília and São Paulo (that are something like 1.500 km away from each other) are still not linked entirely through a expressway, it goes from São Paulo to Uberlândia (state of Minas Gerais, on the region that we call the "Mineiro Triangle"), and is only a two lanes from Uberlândia until Luziânia, more than 500 km, and only in Luziânia (100 km from the entrance of Brasília, still on Goiás) that the motorway is going to be four lanes again. However, there are some works on the Northeast to build the Northeastern Corridor (like I sad before), to link, in a 5-7 years time, Natal and Salvador (away more than 2.000km from each other) trough a four lane motorway. Here is a map from the motorways that are going to have the manage from the private sector, this is going to be completed, I guess, in max. 5 years time, and the vast majority of those motorways are going to be at least four lanes (I think that 80% of it, the single lane are going to be only the less crowded). It is in portuguese, if you want, I can translate to you.


----------



## DMA Brasil

Here is the website from Autostrade per l´Italia, it is italian, but I saw here that they manage 2854,6 km, and more something like 500 km from others autostrade companies.  : http://www.autostrade.it/gruppo/index.html?initPos=1


----------



## Verso

^^ Interesting! I gotta go to sleep now, it's 3.30am in Europe! :sleepy:


----------



## Verso

Thanks for free translations  , but I pretty much understand everything.  As I can see the Italians are finally widening the freeway Milan(o) - Como/CH to 6 lanes and Bergamo - Milan(o) to 8 lanes! :cheer: That's cool since I drive there from time to time.


----------



## TexasBoi

DMA Brasil said:


> ^^Rio-SP is officially 6 hours, but you can do on 5 (if you drive like a maniac...)


They look so close to each other when you look at a map too lol.


----------



## Verso

Btw, what's the English expression for the region around the Amazon river? I know the river is called Amazon, but what about the region around it? Is it called Amazonia as I keep calling it or sth else? I mean, we're not talking about highways in or over the river lol, but the whole region.


----------



## jamesinclair

Verso said:


> Btw, what's the English expression for the region around the Amazon river? I know the river is called Amazon, but what about the region around it? Is it called Amazonia as I keep calling it or sth else? I mean, we're not talking about highways in or over the river lol, but the whole region.


In Portuguese, that region of the country is called "Norte" north. This would be the US equivilent of "midwest" or "northeast" regions. The biggest state is simply called Amazonas and the region might be Amazonia.

This map clarifies that











However the amazon itself extends into Mato Grosso (literal translation: thick forst) and Goias.


----------



## Verso

jamesinclair said:


> and the region might be Amazonia.
> 
> However the amazon itself extends into Mato Grosso


Ok, but this doesn't go together! I'm like.. 100% sure that the Amazon river doesn't flow through Mato Grosso and on the other hand you're saying that you'd use name 'Amazonia' for the region. :?


----------



## DMA Brasil

Verso said:


> Thanks for free translations  , but I pretty much understand everything.  As I can see the Italians are finally widening the freeway Milan(o) - Como/CH to 6 lanes and Bergamo - Milan(o) to 8 lanes! :cheer: That's cool since I drive there from time to time.




No problem at all mate! (sorry for the mate, but I lived in London... lol!!!). So, we have a motorway system in São Paulo state (formed by four motorways, two of them parallel to each other, running for something about 200km) that is formed by a 8 lane motorway (for 60 km) called Bandeirantes Motorway, I think is one of the widest here in Latin America (if it is not THE widest), so, in Italy they are doing the same that we did here. I know the Milan-Como motorway, it is really nice to drive there, the landscape is gourgeous!!


----------



## Verso

^^ :lol: yeah mate, so when are we getting married?  

Sure, the Milan(o) - Como is a nice one, a completely different story than Trieste - Milano. :drool: Ok, Monfalcone - Milano to be precise.


----------



## huahuahua_321

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Verso
> Thanks for free translations , but I pretty much understand everything. As I can see the Italians are finally widening the freeway Milan(o) - Como/CH to 6 lanes and Bergamo - Milan(o) to 8 lanes! That's cool since I drive there from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all mate! (sorry for the mate, but I lived in London... lol!!!). So, we have a motorway system in São Paulo state (formed by four motorways, two of them parallel to each other, running for something about 200km) that is formed by a 8 lane motorway (for 60 km) called Bandeirantes Motorway, I think is one of the widest here in Latin America (if it is not THE widest), so, in Italy they are doing the same that we did here. I know the Milan-Como motorway, it is really nice to drive there, the landscape is gourgeous!!



Also the is Anchieta-Imigrantes sistem, that conecties São Paulo to the coast (Sanos, São Vicente, Peruibe, Praia Grande....) has 6 lines in each sense (at the plateau) and 5 during the hole sistem and all the lines are versatile; what means that the sistem can work at 10:0 ,8:2 ,7:3 ,6:4 ,5:5 ,2:8 ,3:7 ,4:6 ,0:10 (this kind of thing is usually used on holidays for up and down operations).


----------



## Positronn

Imma brazilian, but, could someone answer me if these roads in DF ( BR-040 and 060) are under private or public administration? Im not sure if its public


----------



## Escher

Positronn said:


> Imma brazilian, but, could someone answer me if these roads in DF ( BR-040 and 060) are under private or public administration? Im not sure if its public


Public, no tolls.


----------



## Escher

*Belo Horizonte int'l airport access (MG-010)*


----------



## Escher

*Florianópolis-SC urban highways*


----------



## Escher

*Tocantins state roads*

Palmas ring road (TO-050)



















Bridge over Lajeado Dam lake (8km long)






































BR-153


----------



## LP

More in _Rio Grande do Sul _state:

*Rota do Sol*





































And.....a very beautiful city (Gramado) in top of the mountain


----------



## Bori427

^^Love that last pic,doesn't look like Brazil at all!


----------



## Majestic

The last two remind me of german Bavaria


----------



## LP

Bori427 said:


> ^^Love that last pic,doesn't look like Brazil at all!


^^^^^^^^

Why don't looks like Brazil?
Brazil is one of the countries with bigger cultural and economic diversity of the world. You should find out more about!

Brazil isn't only Rio and São Paulo! In the southern region living descendants of Germans, Poles, Spaniards, Italians ...


----------



## Verso

That looks like an Alpine town.


----------



## Elevadores Atlas

Hi forummers, apologize me my english, well, i live at Presidente Prudente
in São Paulo State and these photos is from SP-270 that link Pres. Prudente to São Paulo with SP-280, 250 KM away, this route totalling 600 KM

Some photos near Pres. Prudente

Leaving Presidente Prudente

























Industrial district

















esquerda, Polícia Rodoviária - left, Highway patrol

















Espigão district

















The sign say: "Kids on rear seats"

















Fly Gol to Prudente!

















































Double track end 

















Single Track









Lots of truckshno:









Same Way, but come back with rain

















































































arriving in Prudente


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Brazil signage system is an interesting mix between the N. American and European systems. I like it.


----------



## Elevadores Atlas

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Brazil signage system is an interesting mix between the N. American and European systems. I like it.


Yes, it is, but just in São Paulo state, in federal "highways" the signage is a bit different.


----------



## Escher

*Espírito Santo state*

Third Bridge, Vitoria - Vila Velha























































Vila Velha street










Sun Highway


----------



## Verso

I love that bridge. Brazilian bridges aren't really known worldwide.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> I love that bridge. Brazilian bridges aren't really known worldwide.


The Brazilian freeway systems is in length among the top of the world. Many people don't know that either, they think nobody can afford a car and everybody lives in slums. I have to say the entire SSC forum is a good eye-opener for many people.


----------



## Verso

^ Yeah, 10,000 km isn't that bad, especially in the southeast.


----------



## Escher

*BR-277 Paranaguá - Foz do Iguaçu - Paraná state*

edit


----------



## Verso

What a mess! Brazil is really beautiful.


----------



## Positronn

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Brazil signage system is an interesting mix between the N. American and European systems. I like it.


I'm so used to it that I never realized. In some roads brazilian signage seems clear because its missing 

But of course there are good examples too


----------



## lfernand

Brasil avenue in Rio - 16 lanes and 22 kilometer extension


----------



## lpioe

Thanks alot for all the pics and the description of them mcuri kay:
That river in the last pics really looks like a midsized lake


----------



## caco

*SP-326 - Rodovia Brigadeiro Faria Lima - near Bebedouro/SP*

*01.*









*02.*









*03.*


----------



## Positronn

Tolls, tolls, I like em. 

Why not 140km/h speed limit? (Im kidding, but id be happy if someday we could raise it)


----------



## caco

^^


----------



## Escher

Positronn said:


> Tolls, tolls, I like em.
> 
> Why not 140km/h speed limit? (Im kidding, but id be happy if someday we could raise it)


It´s really annoying this low spreed limit culture. A 100km/h limit in Rodoanel in SP or the 90km/h in the Red Line in Rio is quite a pain in the ass! But like we see here on the forum, it´s not our privilege. Netherlands, Australia, US also have this "problem"!


----------



## Escher

*Rodoanel -São Paulo ring*

100 km/h max speed!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very American. Or the American are very Brazilian


----------



## Verso

First two pics are very beautiful; and empty.


----------



## Des

Where's all the traffic? I wish the Dutch highways were like that


----------



## hkskyline

*Brazil governor proposes 2nd highway linking Sao Paulo to Rio de Janeiro *
2 September 2008

RIO DE JANEIRO, Brazil (AP) - Sao Paulo Gov. Jose Serra is proposing the construction of a new 3.1 billion real (US$1.8 billion) highway linking Brazil's two biggest cities.

The new road could be ready for bidding in two years. It would run parallel to -- although six miles (10 kms) away from -- the Via Dutra road that currently connects Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro.

Sao Paulo state transportation secretary Mauro Arce confirmed the proposal on Tuesday. He says Serra proposed the new road to Rio de Janeiro Gov. Sergio Cabral in a phone call last week.

The Brazilian newspaper O Globo says the proposal is unlikely to please NovaDutra. The company won the concession to run Via Dutra in 1996, investing heavily in improvements and maintenance.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What kind of highway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Brazil has 11.000 kilometers of freeway according to wikipedia. That would make it one of the longest in the world.

From the top of my head:

1) USA
2) China
3) Spain
4/5) France / Germany
6) Brazil
7) Mexico?


----------



## Positronn

11000km seems a big number, but thats far from whats needed hno:

These second highway would seem similar to Carvalho Pinto/Ayrton Senna highway in Sao Paulo state.

I'd love to see Dutra without tolls, and a new and modern one, tolled. Who doesnt want to pay goes on Dutra.


----------



## caco

*Rodovia Rio-Santos (SP-55/BR-101):*



















*01.* SP-98 (Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga)/SP-55 (Rodovia Rio-Santos) intersection.









*02.* Rodovia Rio-Santos view from intersection.









*03.* Access to São Lourenço Beach ***.









*** Riviera de São Lourenço condominium:



























*04.* 









*05.* 









*06.* 









*07.* 









*08.* 









*10.* 









*11.* Fishermans on Guaratuba River's bridge.









*12.* Boracéia beach.









*13.* Barra do Una River's bridge.









*14.* 









*15.* 









*16.* 









*17.* Near Juqueí Beach.









*18.* As Ilhas islands, near Praia Preta beach.









*19.* Near Praia Preta beach.









*20.*









*21.*









*22.*









*23.*









*24.*









*25.* Boiçucanga Beach.


----------



## caco

*Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98)*




























*01.* Mogi das Cruzes urban avenue.









*02.* Near Mogi das Cruzes road ring.









*03.* 









*04.*









*05.*









*06.* SP-98/SP102 intesection.









*07.*









*08.* Biritiba Ussu district.









*09.*









*10.*









*11.*









*12.*









*13.*









*14.*









*15.*









*16.*









*17.*









*18.*









*19.*









*20.* Guacá River´s curve bridge.









*21.*
*







*

*22.*









*23.*









*24.*









*25.*









*26.*









*27.*









*28.*









*29.* SP-98 (Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga)/SP-55 (Rodovia Rio Santos) intesection.


----------



## Alex Roney

A couple of questions regarding the road system in the Northern extreme of the country. Now that the international bridge is complete between Brazil and Guyana will BR-401 be paved from Bomfin to Boa Vista? Similar question regarding the stretch of the BR-156 from Amapa to the French Guinea border it is also unpaved. Since a bridge connecting the two countries will be complete by 2010 do we expect some work on the BR-156. Final question, has work begun on the BR-210? I think it's shameful that Brazil and Colombia don't have a viable road link to this day, these are the two largest countries in South America. As stated earlier it's important for Brazil to have adequate road links to all South American countries, not only does this help the local economy but the national one as well.

Thanks for indulging in my questions.


----------



## Escher

Alex Roney said:


> A couple of questions regarding the road system in the Northern extreme of the country. Now that the international bridge is complete between Brazil and Guyana will BR-401 be paved from Bomfin to Boa Vista? Similar question regarding the stretch of the BR-156 from Amapa to the French Guinea border it is also unpaved. Since a bridge connecting the two countries will be complete by 2010 do we expect some work on the BR-156. Final question, has work begun on the BR-210? I think it's shameful that Brazil and Colombia don't have a viable road link to this day, these are the two largest countries in South America. As stated earlier it's important for Brazil to have adequate road links to all South American countries, not only does this help the local economy but the national one as well.
> 
> Thanks for indulging in my questions.


BR-401 is all paved. BR-156 is being paved, still missing about 400km. BR-210 is only planned but it's not being built and probably will never be because technical and environmental issues.

The only border countries without links to Brazil are Colombia and Suriname. And probably it won't be changed so soon! (There is a land border between Brazil and Colombia at Tabatinga(BR)/Leticia(CO) but the twin cities are isolated from the road networks of both countries.)


----------



## Alex Roney

mcuri said:


> BR-401 is all paved. BR-156 is being paved, still missing about 400km. BR-210 is only planned but it's not being built and probably will never be because technical and environmental issues.
> 
> The only border countries without links to Brazil are Colombia and Suriname. And probably it won't be changed so soon! (There is a land border between Brazil and Colombia at Tabatinga(BR)/Leticia(CO) but the twin cities are isolated from the road networks of both countries.)


Ah, thanks for the info bro, it seems as if the information from the ministry of transport website is outdated. Do you know when the BR-156 will be completely paved? I can see why the BR-210 won't be built, it would literally cut across most of the Brazilian Amazon, but Manaus for example is not only the most important Northern city, it's an important city for the rest of the country! I mean is it possible to access to the city during the rainy season? I heard they began to pave the BR-319 but recently halted it due to environmentalists. 

Suriname I guess it's understandable, out of all the South American countries I'd think that commerce and migration in general seems to be the smallest among Brazil's neighbors. But surely Colombia deserves one point of access.


----------



## Alex Roney

Bump.


----------



## Verso

^^ That's great! kay:


----------



## Coneslammer

Awesome shots, thank you very much for posting them.


----------



## Di-brazil

*brazilian highways and autobahns*









































































http://www.otempo.com.br/otempo/fotos/20071201
/foto_30112007193843.jpg
























































































































































































http://oglobo.globo.com/fotos/2007/09
/07/07_MHG_rio_transito.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice video from the SP-255 in Sao Paulo state.

Actually, the landscapes reminds me of the American midwest.

watch here in HD

or:


----------



## Nexis

woah that was impressive video, looks more like the SouthEast not Midwest.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some pics from the region of Uberlândia in the Minas Gerais state, more or less in central Brazil. :cheers:


----------



## Di-brazil

*Brazilian roads of city and highway*

hi guys .the images is in brazil citys and highway. thanks .

























traffic england in brazil ...








maceio


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I merged three threads into this one. 

First, there was an old thread. There was a lot of information and pictures in it, so it was a pity it wasn't accessible. Second, there was another thread with 2 pages, and third, somebody opened another one, apparantly without checking the thread/country finder


----------



## Norsko

Why is yellow road markings used to mark separate driving directions in some motorways (the left edge markings in both directions) while it is all white in other photos?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Brazil deserves some more attention here on Highways & Autobahns :cheers:

Here are some pics of the São Paulo ring road under construction. The ringroad should be 175 kilometers long, but only 30 kms are completed along the west side of the city. These are pics from the southern part.


----------



## Norsko

BTW That photo of the two viadukts crossing eachother really interests me, anyone knows how I may find it on Google Earth (without scanning all of Brazil)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's the "Rodovia de Imigrantes", just south of Sao Paulo on SP-160 between Sao Paulo and Santos. Two motorways run parallel to eachother there, the old one, the Anchietes has an extreme alignment, pretty unique around the world.


----------



## Verso

How many lanes does/will the São Paulo ringroad have?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't know, but the western part has up to 2x4 lanes, and 180,000 AADT. Since there is no southern bypass yet, I hope they anticipate at least 8 lanes there.

The northern bypass (Marginal Tietê) (SP-015) is currently under reconstruction and will be widened from 14 to 20 lanes. There are more cars in São Paulo than the Netherlands...


----------



## Verso

And we know what kind of a mess the Netherlands is.


----------



## caco

*Ayrton Senna Highway (SP-70) near Mogi das Cruzes: (September 12, 2009)
Pictures: caco

01.









02.









03.









04.









05.









06.










Imigrantes Highway (SP-160): (October 17, 2009)
Pictures: caco

01.









02.









03.









04.









05.







*


----------



## caco

*Castello Branco Highway (SP-280): (July 26, 2009)
Pictures: caco

01. Near to Sorocaba









02.









03.









04.









05.









06.









07.









08.









09. Alphaville, São Paulo









10. Near to São Paulo







*


----------



## Dourado

Norsko said:


> Why is yellow road markings used to mark separate driving directions in some motorways (the left edge markings in both directions) while it is all white in other photos?


Just like you said, the yellow markings separate driving directions. 

The white ones separate lanes that go in the same direction.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Amazing.........:shocked:


----------



## Di-brazil

great


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Escher said:


> Is it possible to friends posting here to identify the pictures and try to order them in any manner??
> It's really awful open the thread and see a bunch of unindentified images, often taken from web, without any order!! It really difficults any discussion or comments from anybody!!
> Try to post your own photos. I don't think people here are interested to see random photos, if so anyone could use google images!! Remember it's a forum here!! kay:


True story +1!


----------



## HMMS

very nice highways!!!!!!!!!!!!!I've traveled through many of these roads really are very good !!!!!!!


----------



## Di-brazil




----------



## mopc

^^ Thanks for the Rodoanel update!

BTW what a catch:










Congratuations!


----------



## Blaskovitz

mopc said:


> ^^ Thanks for the Rodoanel update!
> 
> BTW what a catch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratuations!




what is that??


----------



## carlesnuc

Blaskovitz said:


> what is that??


car google street view


----------



## Blaskovitz

carlesnuc said:


> car google street view



Aaa thx, maybe someday I met this on the road.


----------



## Di-brazil




----------



## mopc

Blaskovitz said:


> what is that??


Its one of the Fiat Stilos hired by Google to photograph Brazilian streets and roads for the Google Street View feature of Google Earth.


----------



## gnzlnho

Brazil is just awesome...


----------



## Di-brazil

rodoanel sul


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Blaskovitz said:


> Aaa thx, maybe someday I met this on the road.


I've had one pass through the roadworks where I was last year, but thewy haven't released the pics yet. hno:


----------



## Di-brazil




----------



## caco

*Mogi-Dutra Highway (SP-88)*









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)

*SP-88/SP-70 Interchange*









caco (SSC Brasil)

*Ayrton Senna Highway (SP-70)*









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)

Guarulhos








caco (SSC Brasil)

*Marginal Tietê Expressway, São Paulo*









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)

Bandeirantes Highway Interchange








caco (SSC Brasil)

Anhanguera Highway Interchange








caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)

*Castelo Branco Highway (SP-280)*









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)

Alphaville








caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)

*SP-75 Highway*









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)

*Marechal Rondon Highway (SP-300)*









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)









caco (SSC Brasil)
caco (SSC Brasil)


----------



## brazilteen

*Highways in Brazil*

highway castelo branco







picture from panoramio.com by joão scarpi

highway rio-santos 









Costeira road natal rio grande do norte state


----------



## caco

edit.


----------



## mopc

Great pics! Barueri/Alphaville look great!


----------



## caco

^^ valeu!


----------



## auler84

*BELO HORIZONTE | Infrastructure Imrpovements*

This is what Brazil did in the past 8 years to improve the infra-structure in Belo Horizonte.


----------



## kjoseph717

that means homes cleared and shops moved, but the over all effect is less congestion...


----------



## deasine

Think you better repost this in the highways section.


----------



## Di-brazil




----------



## caco

*Via Dutra (BR-116)

Highway linking Rio de Janeiro-São Paulo

Via Dutra official website

01. Near São José dos Campos.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

02.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

03.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

04.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

05.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

06.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

07. Dom Pedro I (SP-65) intersection.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

08.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

09.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

10.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

11.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

12.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

13.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)

14. Ayrton Senna Highway (SP-70) intersection.








Photo: caco (SSC Brasil)*


----------



## Kalleb

are those private or brazilian ?


----------



## AUchamps

Kalleb said:


> are those private or brazilian ?


Going by the pictures, some private and some public/Brazilian.


----------



## Suburbanist

*Massive road projects in Brazilian Amazon*

It might have passed unnoticed even in most of Brazil, because such projects have been discussed for years if not decades. However, improved economic conditions and a push against a _sui generis_ green activism against any development in Brazil, some massive road projects are now under construction or about to be started in the Brazilian Amazon.

An outlook can be seen below. In blue, road paving projects now under construction. In red, a critical missing link waiting a final administrative clearance expected to be granted within 10-16 weeks (then you can let the James Cameron wannabes start crying because, well, I don't know why they think Brazil can't have good roads :nuts.

Total extension: 2.340km of road paving, the most intense push of large scale road construction in the Amazon since 1982!



Below, you can see a 434 km stretch from BR-319. It is the only land link between the major industrial center of Manaus and the northern state Roraima (all of them linked by paved roads to Venezuela) to the rest of the country. It has an odd history: the road was opened in 1973 with sub-par (too thin, inadequate for the soil) paving and wood bridges. However, the southern connection with the rest of Brazilian network was not entirely paved until 1986. The road decayed and it now has a very bumpy ride, asphalt long gone. Now, they are rebuilding it, but some crazy greens are viscerally opposed to it. Good for us, Brazil now has plenty of money, don't need to rely on external financing for such projects, and soon they will be able to make blog posts about "the destruction of the forest". As you can notice, this stretch of forest is almost unspoiled. 

Cost: ~ US$ 733 millions.


Now, other project (extension: 744km), BR-230 (Transamazonica). It was built in the early 1970's as a main axis for countless settlement programs. If you look well, you will see perpendicular roads sci-crossing the main road. More than 900.000 inhabitants live in the direct area of influence of this road. Though it has never been paved, it has better travel conditions year round, allowing speeds over 70km/h when dry, and with concrete bridges on smaller rivers (and ferry crossings on the main ones). Notice that this is not a country unpaved road, but indeed a road with a lot of earth movements, infill and cut, drainage systems and standard width. Pavement was lacking, but now roadworks started last week in 6 different fronts, and the whole project is expected to be completed in 2 years. Cost: ~ US$ 1.2 billion.

On yellow, the placemark for the Belo Monte hydropower dam, which was tendered couple weeks ago. It will be the third largest hydropower dam as measured for its power, after the 3 Gorges Dam (China) and Itaipu Dam (Brazil/Paraguay). Cost of the dam: US$ 14.3 billion.


Those who want can look at the interactive map on Google Maps (simple) http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...51,-56.777344&spn=24.164552,39.506836&t=h&z=5


----------



## caco

*Mogi-Dutra (SP-88)

official name: Pedro Eroles Highway


01.








caco (SSC Brasil)

02.








caco (SSC Brasil)

03.








caco (SSC Brasil)

04.








caco (SSC Brasil)

05.








caco (SSC Brasil)

06. Mogi das Cruzes: my town








caco (SSC Brasil)

07.








caco (SSC Brasil)*


----------



## Di-brazil

Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima









Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima









Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima









Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima









Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima









Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima









Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima









Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima









Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima









Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima









Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima













Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima









Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima










Fonte: Flickr.com foto: alexeiz2002


----------



## JuanPaulo

Di-brazil said:


> Fonte: Flickr.com foto: Onildo Lima



Hortolandia? LOL :nuts:


----------



## caco

*Post nº 385*: all photos are from the Bandeirantes Highway (SP-348).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Suburbanist said:


> Roads in the Amazon rain forest


Highly interesting! I can understand some of the objections towards a paved road, it might lead to additional development along the road, which is seen as not desired in the Amazon rain forest. However, strict zoning regulation and enforcement can reduce that.

On the other hand, the Amazon rain forest is so incredible vast that a few paved roads to major centers wouldn't hurt the area too much. I'm sure they don't predict high traffic volumes there, the only traffic on such roads is long-distance traffic. How many people drive 1500 kilometers one way, every day? 

I'm all for the conservation of the Amazon rain forest, but a little common sense doesn't hurt. They'll be the only paved roads within several hundred kilometers radius. I don't think you can prevent deforestation if there are no paved roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Esplanadas dos Ministerios, Brasilia, before and during the soccer match. :lol:


----------



## Di-brazil

^^^^^^^before and during the soccer match.


----------



## Di-brazil

JuanPaulo said:


> Hortolandia? LOL :nuts:


??:banana::banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ in spanish "orto" means ass so the sign reads: "the land of the ass" :lol:


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ "Horto" in Portuguese means "cultivation garden". An "horto" is a place where large trees and sometimes pot plants are cultivated in their earlier stages.


----------



## Di-brazil

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ in spanish "orto" means ass so the sign reads: "the land of the ass" :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: 

in portuguese read ORTU not ORTO


----------



## Di-brazil

Amazon brigde


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Just to make it clear: this is a bridge over Negro river, on the Amazon, but not over the Amazon. Its location is http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...562,-60.072684&spn=0.024126,0.038581&t=h&z=15


----------



## Di-brazil




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Rodoanel? (southern beltway of Sao Paulo)?


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Yes. Opened for traffic since May 3 and now holding 113.000 AADT. Pictures were taken here http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...9768,-46.640396&spn=0.04422,0.109863&t=h&z=14 (images outdated, with works still ongoing  )


----------



## JuanPaulo

Amazing roads! What is the purpose of that white arched structure? Does it serve a specific function or is it there just for form? :dunno:


----------



## Suburbanist

It's just a monument with no structural function. They have been building a lot of cable-stayed bridges in Brazil recently and I guess they decided to honor the 2000's favorite design with this monument :nuts:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ it could be used as a fancy road sign support :banana:


----------



## Di-brazil




----------



## engenx4




----------



## engenx4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6eUqV4oud4


----------



## Suburbanist

Guys, I dare to make a small suggestion: when reposting pictures or posting them first time, try to identify location or at least which road are you showing. It will make easier for the international crowd to look after them on Google Map or elsewhere.


----------



## Suburbanist

*A half-way solution*

This post shows a typical Brazilian solution with its sibling problems. A road first built in the 60/70's was once paved as a 1+1 with generous shoulders crossing a mountain ridge (which Brazil has many, specific location: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...267,-55.540695&spn=0.123381,0.180588&t=h&z=13).

Then, after a couple decades, traffic multiplies and old 1+1 road means slow-flowing traffic uphill, which means many illegal passes over the double continuous line, which means accidents - when not traffic jams on the uphill lane.

So, they do away with the shoulders and make the road 2+1, no shoulder. 

Note the precarious maintenance status of this road. Sub base and substructure can't cope with increased traffic and overweight trucks. Lots of longitudinal deformations, making it dangerous when wet. I guess our traffic-engineer in place in this sub forum will be scandalized by it rs.

This stretch is being duplicated, these 3 lanes will be then converted to two downhill lanes only.


----------



## Suburbanist

*Paved but almost destructed*

Successive economic crises between 1979 and 1999 meant that many roads suffered, sometimes badly. As they are the only viable backbone of Brazilian transportation, costs increased and many drives had (sometimes still have) to endure things like this:

2003 - BR 020 near Tauá http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...384,-40.669842&spn=0.127432,0.180588&t=h&z=13








(c) Cabeça de Cuia Portal

2005 - BR 450 near Jaguaquara. Look how the unpaved but stable shoulder is preferred. Very sad.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...645,-39.906206&spn=0.062328,0.090294&t=h&z=14








(c) Ary Moura

2010 - RS 122 near Antonio Prado. The old tire gives an idea of the depth of local potholes. This can easily damage your car. http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...755,-51.165733&spn=0.112523,0.180588&t=h&z=13










_Note: I have no intention on offending Brazilians with pictures or road in bad shape. I'm (half) Brazilian too. I think it is interesting to show the effects of prolonged negligence on maintenance of roads + too heavy trucks traffic._
(c) RBS Radiodifusãol


----------



## mopc

^^ Actually this thread needs more pics of the vast amount of bad roads in Brazil, reality is reality.

Is there a percentage of bad versus good roads in Brazil? What percentage is in good shape?


----------



## lfernand

I think countries with Brasil's size tend to have more bad roads. Except US the richiest country, other countries cant mantain thousands of Kilometers from roads always nice and perfect. A small country is easy to do, but a continental country is far more dificulty.


----------



## Suburbanist

lfernand said:


> I think countries with Brasil's size tend to have more bad roads. Except US the richiest country, other countries cant mantain thousands of Kilometers from roads always nice and perfect. A small country is easy to do, but a continental country is far more dificulty.


The Brazilian road network is not disproportional high to its area and population. The main problem is with governance and management, indeed. Even now that the fiscal outlook improved a lot over, say, 10 years ago, majority of the country's network is not covered, in any way, by a permanent maintenance scheme.

Then, when a small deformation appears on pavement, it can take weeks or months before a "maintenance" contract is put to tender and constructors drawn to the site. By then, water might have poured in and further deteriorated the upper layers of pavement. Henceforth, a wear-and-tear normal issue that could be dealt with "x" money end up costing "5x" after left unchecked fort the whole rain season.


----------



## Suburbanist

*AADT for toll plazas in roads between Campinas, Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro*

*ATENTION:* this are traffic counts for the toll plazas only. All tolls operate as barrier tolls, thus AADT figures encompasses only part of the total AADT as far higher urban and local traffic do not pay tolls.



Highway configuration in each toll plaza:

Rodovia Presidente Dutra: all 2X2

Rodovia Ayrton Senna/Carvalho Pinto (west-to-east order): 3X2, 3X2, 2X2, 2X2

Rodovia Dom Pedro Primeiro: 2X2

Rodovia Bandeirantes (north-to-south order): 3X2, 4X2

Rodovia Anhanguera (north-to-south-direciont): all 2X2

T


----------



## mopc

Love this pic!


----------



## mopc

engenx4 said:


>


It would be nice if people posted which road they are showing!


----------



## lfernand

BR-116 HIGHWAY - RIO DE JANEIRO <-> SAO PAULO PART









Accident


















Police pursuit at BR 116


----------



## lfernand

*Brasil Avenue - 58km extension passing through Rio de Janeiro*

_First five source www.oglobo.com O GLOBO newspaper_















































_Carlos Eduardo - O Dia_










_Sources - http://1.bp.blogspot.com - http://www.eiderdantas.com.br _


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Though it is named Avenue, is not actually one. It resembles more of an Urban Expressway, now grade-crossing-free. Location on Google Maps: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...08896&sspn=0.005564,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=11


----------



## engenx4

*Salvador-Bahia state, highway between Br-324 and Port of Salvador *


































Update


----------



## Cedar Teeth

ChrisZwolle said:


> As you can see Sao Paulo has by far the best roads in Brazil, but Rio Grande do Sul, Rio de Janeiro and Parana aren't bad either.
> 
> By the way, are there any recent pics of the Marginal Tiete widening?


The pdf map is very "optimistic". 
A lot of roads listed as "good" (light blue) are very unsafe and uncomfortable to drive on.


----------



## Suburbanist

Cedar Teeth said:


> The pdf map is very "optimistic".
> A lot of roads listed as "good" (light blue) are very unsafe and uncomfortable to drive on.


The maps is not "optimistic", they are serious work planned by serious engineering folks :bash:

CNT uses a detailed protocol for road quality assessment, comprised of more than 18 items. Then they combine geometry, pavement and signaling scores into the overall quality score.

"Comfort" is a subjective measure. If a road is full of trucks, and overused, but is pavement is fine, signaling is perfect and geometry has no major issues, than you don't have a design/maintenance problem, you have a capacity problem, and that is outside the scope of CNT road monitoring.


----------



## Cedar Teeth

Suburbanist said:


> The maps is not "optimistic", they are serious work planned by serious engineering folks :bash:
> 
> CNT uses a detailed protocol for road quality assessment, comprised of more than 18 items. Then they combine geometry, pavement and signaling scores into the overall quality score.
> 
> "Comfort" is a subjective measure. If a road is full of trucks, and overused, but is pavement is fine, signaling is perfect and geometry has no major issues, than you don't have a design/maintenance problem, you have a capacity problem, and that is outside the scope of CNT road monitoring.


:lol: I'm not talking about trucks only, I'm talking about the overall condition of some roads listed as being good. But ok, be my guest if you want to believe that Fernão Dias and BR 040 are in good conditions. Im sure "serious engineering folks" from Europe or N. America would disagree with those "serious engineering folks" who made the survey.


----------



## Positronn

Cedar Teeth said:


> The pdf map is very "optimistic".
> A lot of roads listed as "good" (light blue) are very unsafe and uncomfortable to drive on.


I think this perception happens because these avaliation doesn't not divide the roads in smaller stretches, so some really not good roads as BR-486 are showed as good. The good stretch outweighs the bad stretch, so it is marked as "regular" or even "good".


----------



## Suburbanist

Positronn said:


> I think this perception happens because these avaliation doesn't not divide the roads in smaller stretches, so some really not good roads as BR-486 are showed as good. The good stretch outweighs the bad stretch, so it is marked as "regular" or even "good".


The detailed road surveys are consolidated for each 50km stretch. Then they give the overall average for the whole sector.

Just to remember: the road evaluation of this CNT survey is conducted and analyzed irrespective of traffic volumes. It's a pavement, geometry, safety features and signaling evaluation. Any overused road like those aforementioned here will render a degraded perception of quality because of its inadequacy to traffic volumes, but that is not something this survey focus in.


----------



## engenx4

Tunnels
Road near Campinas








Road near Campinas








Road near Uberlândia (br 050)








Av. Washington Luís in São Paulo


----------



## engenx4

New interchange in Brasilia


----------



## Inconfidente

Suburbanist said:


> By the way, this is the highway connecting Belo Horizonte to Confins International Airport (CNF).


Yes, partially. When you get closer to Lagoa Santa it goes in NE direction and if you want to reach the airport you must keep going north instead of keep on MG-010.


----------



## vitinhooo

Some roads in Sao Paulo countryside



vitinhooo said:


> Bom, esse fim de semana fui à Marília visitar parentes, aproveitei pra tirar umas fotos e mostrar pra vocês que aqui em SP nem todas as rodovias boas são pedagiadas(mas umas 80% são )
> 
> Diminuí as fotos pra não ficar muito pesado.
> 
> Aqui vai um mapinha do trajeto que eu fiz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em vermelho a Rodovia Raposo Tavares, em amarelo a Rodovia Assis Chateaubriand(acho que é assim), e em azul a Rodovia Cmte. João Ribeiro de Barros.
> 
> 
> 01- Saíndo de PP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02- Entrando na Rodovia Raposo Tavares(SP 270)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03- SP 270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04- SP 270 saindo de Prudente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05- SP 270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06- SP 270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07- SP 270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08- Rodovia Assis Chateaubriand (SP 425)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09- SP 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10- SP 425 Trevo de Indiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11- SP 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12- SP 425 Trevo de Martinópolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13- SP 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14- SP 425 Desse trecho em diante a rodovia não é mais um "tapete" como antes, mas ela ainda é boa, sem buracos, só algumas ondulações e trepidações, mas dá pra manter uma velocidade boa 100, 110km/h. A SP 425 assim como a SP 270 tem um tráfego muito grande de carretas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15- SP 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16- SP 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17- SP 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18- SP 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19- SP 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20- SP 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21- SP 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22- SP 425 no trevo com a Rodovia Comandante João Ribeiro de Barros, que por sinal está excelente, foi duplicada recentemente num trecho de 100km, tapetão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23- SP 294 Comandante João Ribeiro de Barros, está em obras de duplicação num pequeno trecho que faltou ser duplicado, estão acabando agora. Esse trecho tem uns 5km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24- SP 294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25- SP 294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26- SP 294 Obras em pleno Sábado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27- SP 294 Obras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28- SP 294 Mais obras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29- SP 294 Fim das obras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30- SP 294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31- SP 294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32- SP 294 Chegando em Tupã, aquela construção ali atrás é um silo da CEAGESP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33- SP 294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34- SP 294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35- SP 294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36- SP 294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37- SP 294 Dentro do distrito de Paulópolis, a Rodovia passa no meio da "cidade".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38-SP 294 entrando em Pompéia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39- SP 294 Pompéia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40- SP 294 Pompéia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41- SP 294 Pompéia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42- SP 294 Chegando em Marília
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43- SP 294 Skyline de Marília(Essa deixei grande pra poder ver legal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44- SP 294 Skyline de Marília
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45- SP 294 Skyline de Marília(essa tirei entrando na SP 294 na volta)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46- SP 294 "Contornando Marília"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essas duas tirei na volta à Prudente, à partir da SP 425 dá pra ter um visão legal do skyline de Prudente, não tirei mais fotos porque o sol estava bem de frente, e fod* tudo a lente da câmera.
> 
> 47-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48- Essa foto foi tirada de uma vicinal que liga Prudente à Regente-Feijó(caminho alternativo à SP-270), essa estradinha "dá" na Zona Leste de PP, fiz esse caminho pra poder tirar essa foto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kay:


----------



## engenx4

Opened new viaduct on highway BR-040

Old Image













































NEW VIADUCT IN GOIANIA


----------



## malegi

O viaduto das almas será abandonado/demolido/aproveitado para algo?


----------



## gnzlnho

Highways, roads, routes, motorways and even cars are the same in Argentina than in Brazil 

It's something like US-Canada similarities. Also including Uruguay


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How many kilometers of motorway is there in Brazil? I never found accurate stats...


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> How many kilometers of motorway is there in Brazil? I never found accurate stats...


There is confusing about what is a motorway, with overlapping standards. Grade-separated, 2X2 or more lanes, access-controlled freeways are only the following:

- BR-290 (Freeway) Porto Alegre - Osório
- SP-348 (Bandeirantes) São Paulo - Cordeirópolis
- SP-160 (Imigrantes) São Paulo - São Vicente
- SP-021 (Rodoanel) São Paulo ringroad
- BR-116 (Contorno Leste) Curitiba bypass, east sector only
- SP-280/BR-374 (Castello Branco) São Paulo - Espírito Santo do Turvo
- SP-070 (Ayrton Senna/Carvalho Pinto) São Paulo - Taubaté


----------



## caco

*Ayrton Senna Highway (SP-70)

09/19/2010

01.








caco (SSC Brasil)

02.








caco (SSC Brasil)

03.








caco (SSC Brasil)

04.








caco (SSC Brasil)*


----------



## engenx4

^^^^


----------



## HMMS

Suburbanist said:


> There is confusing about what is a motorway, with overlapping standards. Grade-separated, 2X2 or more lanes, access-controlled freeways are only the following:
> 
> - BR-290 (Freeway) Porto Alegre - Osório
> - SP-348 (Bandeirantes) São Paulo - Cordeirópolis
> - SP-160 (Imigrantes) São Paulo - São Vicente
> - SP-021 (Rodoanel) São Paulo ringroad
> - BR-116 (Contorno Leste) Curitiba bypass, east sector only
> - SP-280/BR-374 (Castello Branco) São Paulo - Espírito Santo do Turvo
> - SP-070 (Ayrton Senna/Carvalho Pinto) São Paulo - Taubaté


Your information is totally wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Exist much highways in Brazil............much more!!!!!!!!!!!

I use one highway, every day, that you not show here!!!!!! The Rodovia Santos Dumont, SP 075


----------



## caco

HMMS said:


> Your information is totally wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Exist much highways in Brazil............much more!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I use one highway, every day, that you not show here!!!!!! The Rodovia Santos Dumont, SP 075


Ele se refere às autoestradas no sentido estrito do termo, que são rodovias já construídas com esse fim, que são apenas essas 7 elencadas. As demais (como a SP-75) são rodovias que foram duplicadas e não atendem aos requisitos de uma autoestrada (raios mínimos de curvas e rampas, acessos controlados, etc.).


----------



## Positronn

HMMS said:


> Your information is totally wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Exist much highways in Brazil............much more!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I use one highway, every day, that you not show here!!!!!! The Rodovia Santos Dumont, SP 075


I know that truth hurts, but this is it. Brasil doesn't have a motorway system, just a few motorway stretches and the rest are old highways that has been badly fixed.


----------



## Cedar Teeth

HMMS said:


> Your information is totally wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Exist much highways in Brazil............much more!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I use one highway, every day, that you not show here!!!!!! The Rodovia Santos Dumont, SP 075


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Esse rodou a baiana. Conseguir visualizar o homem espumando enquanto digitava o post.


----------



## HMMS

Positronn said:


> I know that truth hurts, but this is it. Brasil doesn't have a motorway system, just a few motorway stretches and the rest are old highways that has been badly fixed.


The truth never hurts!!!!!!

But if you think like this.................I don't agree, but each other can have your opinion..........


----------



## HMMS

Cedar Teeth said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Esse rodou a baiana. Conseguir visualizar o homem espumando enquanto digitava o post.


Que é isso............não rodei a baiana não, afinal, sou paulista


----------



## Positronn

HMMS said:


> The truth never hurts!!!!!!
> 
> But if you think like this.................I don't agree, but each other can have your opinion..........


Opinion is one thing, but facts are facts. If you can't argue about this...

I recommend some reading for you:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorway


This is what we were talking about. MOTORWAYS. It can be translated as "autoestradas", but a "estrada duplicada" isn't a guarantee that it is a motorway, and I know you are confusing the terms. And unfortunately, Brazil just have a few motorways, with grade-separation, no small roads accessing it, no return in the medians, no pedestrian crossings, better curves....


----------



## Suburbanist

HMMS said:


> The truth never hurts!!!!!!
> 
> But if you think like this.................I don't agree, but each other can have your opinion..........


Here on the Highway Intl. Forum, we use to limit the definition of highways/motorways to those that are and have:

- 2x2 configuration with median
- grade-separated junctions
- controlled access (not like many Brazilian 2X2 roads have side access and, gosh, even farm access)
- an uniform engineering standard

This is *not* the case of most Brazilian 2X2 roads, which we use to call it here expressways.

US and European practices, signaling and road classification are our source in doing this important distinction.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ Any road can be a highway. A highway is not synominous with a motorway, and "highway" is a very very old word.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ I know! But what Chris has asked was about narrow-meaning defined motorways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

And how many would there be if you take a broader definition of 2x2 roads that are (mostly) grade-separated? I guess Sao Paulo state alone has over 2.000 km of such roads.


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> And how many would there be if you take a broader definition of 2x2 roads that are (mostly) grade-separated? I guess Sao Paulo state alone has over 2.000 km of such roads.


Then you get stuck with a second definition problem: many 2x2 roads are grade-separated when connecting with other roads and even have collector lanes when passing through a city, but still retain grade-returns so estates and rural road with access to it can turn around each 2-5km.

If you allow for that, you'll end with something like 4.000km. I can calculate a more precise figure later.


----------



## HMMS

Positronn said:


> Opinion is one thing, but facts are facts. If you can't argue about this...
> 
> I recommend some reading for you:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorway
> 
> 
> This is what we were talking about. MOTORWAYS. It can be translated as "autoestradas", but a "estrada duplicada" isn't a guarantee that it is a motorway, and I know you are confusing the terms. And unfortunately, Brazil just have a few motorways, with grade-separation, no small roads accessing it, no return in the medians, no pedestrian crossings, better curves....


The SP 075 is not a road doubled !!!!!!
It was made in an entirely new layout !!!!!!
The former still exists, being called "old road to Indaiatuba"


----------



## Suburbanist

*BR-365 widening gets go-ahead*

After some jiggling and some delays, widening works on BR-365 (Uberlandia X BR-153 junction) were cleared to restart on the whole sector. This will finally allow 2x2 expressway travel all the way from São Paulo to Brasília, though not through the shorter route.

Widening works on BR-153 are almost completed, save for the bridge over Parnaiba River, a major project which is on the financing stage.

This sector of BR-365, currently 1+1 has a relatively low AADTbut comprised 60% of traffic are trucks, resulting in lengthy lines of vehicles during the grain harvest season. It is a crucial link about to be upgraded.


----------



## engenx4

MG 050 Belo horizonte 
































































































































and Campinas by street view


----------



## engenx4

_SÃO Paulo - Santos _


----------



## engenx4

MG-010 between Belo Horizonte and Airport .
3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11


----------



## engenx4

Suburbanist said:


> It will be a thoroughfare following, roughly, the future alignment of the Rodoanel east sector (Sao Paulo ring road) 10 km inward. However, contrary to that other project, this one has the goal to spur new economic activities to generate more local employment, something I don't particularly agree as the area is, for most of it, blighted and unsafe for industries and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All photos are quotes from the Brazilian forum. Most of the pics are official (public domain) ones.


Opened :banana:


----------



## Suburbanist

Schematic map of Sao Paulo ring road (sorry for the image size):


----------



## binhai

When is the rest scheduled to be completed?


----------



## Suburbanist

BarbaricManchurian said:


> When is the rest scheduled to be completed?


east sector: project approved, final tender Nov. 2010, completion late 2012
north sector: under environmental assessment, tender expected mid-2011, completion 2014.


----------



## engenx4

Suburbanist said:


> east sector: project approved, final tender Nov. 2010, completion late 2012
> north sector: under environmental assessment, tender expected mid-2011, completion 2014.



Today


----------



## engenx4




----------



## Positronn

xrtn2 said:


> I dont believe you said that.
> 
> And the others countries they arent ??


No, because there's usually location of the road, sometimes a brief comment about the picutres, whatever.


----------



## xrtn2

next


----------



## xrtn2

GOIAS STATE​









SÃO PAULO STATE​









SÃO PAULO STATE​









Rio Grande do Sul state​


----------



## xrtn2

MG 010 - Minas Gerais State km 55​









MS 123 Mato Grosso do Sul state​









MS 123 Mato Grosso do Sul state​









MS 123 Mato Grosso do Sul state​









Minas Gerais state MG-43​









MS 123 Mato Grosso do Sul state​









BR 427 Rio Grande do Sul state​









Itaipu bridge


----------



## xrtn2

SÃO PAULO STATE - SP 070​







\


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yeah this is just country promotion spam.


Au contraire!
Well, perhaps, but only insofar as they give me a desire to go to Brazil.


----------



## xrtn2

Penn's Woods said:


> Au contraire!
> Well, perhaps, but only insofar as they give me a desire to go to Brazil.


thanks Penns Woods

The thread isnt only for conversation, here we can add photos and images when there isnt conversation.


----------



## xrtn2

SP 133 BAURU - SÃO PAULO STATE​









enhauns - SÃO PAULO STATE​


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there no road projects in Brazil?


----------



## xrtn2

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there no road projects in Brazil?


Yes , there are some projects. The BR 101 in the south and Br 101 in the north, arco metropolitano in Rio de janeiro state,some projects around the host cities of the world cup.

MAP 

Red lines = new tolled roads


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Aha, very nice. Are there plans for a motorway further up to coast to Fortaleza?


----------



## Positronn

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there no road projects in Brazil?


Only amateur ones. What is seen on this map are tolled highways with terribly bad geometry, the conventional roads, and some pavimentation of non-paved roads. Motorways, only short ones in metropolitan areas. Unfortunately, there are no politicians with an idea of making something like the Interstate Highway System of U.S, even in smaller scale. Some national planning . I suppose something around of 20.000 km of real motorways in Brazil, for the next 20-30 years would be absolutly necessary. Mending the old trails of two centuries ago is just populism and money saving at maximum.


----------



## xrtn2

Rodovia dos Imigrantes HIGHWAY​


----------



## juan9463

muy lindas


----------



## mopc

Great shots of Sao Paulo's riverside freeway



















Orestes Quercia cable-stayed bridge, opened in 2011


----------



## Norge78

Beautiful images.


----------



## keokiracer

Nice pics! Looks really busy there.
Is this traffic normal? Is it a 24/7 gridlock?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are more passenger cars in Sao Paulo city than whole of the Netherlands, keokiracer.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Yeah, that tells me enough 
Any idea how many cars drive on this riverside freeway per day?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

About 385.000 vehicles per day, but I suspect future growth to 500.000 vehicles per day on the widest segments.


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

Chevrons and chevrons at bridge


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## Positronn

^^ Seems like the silver Palio is just doing what the sign tells the drivers _not_ to do :lol:


----------



## xrtn2

^^ So sad.










Photos By hello World - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461930&highlight=road


----------



## tall_dreams

Very nice highways.


----------



## HMMS

Rodovia Anhanguera, altura da cidade de Jundiaí, a 45 km de São Paulo













Rodovia Ayrton Senna, liga São Paulo a Taubaté


----------



## HMMS

Highway in São Paulo State - 560 km from São Paulo










Bandeirantes Highway, Between São Paulo and Campinas


----------



## xrtn2

tall_dreams said:


> Very nice highways.


Thanks for comment :cheers::cheers:

i will add new pictures.


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

Mato Grosso do Sul por Agência CNT de Notícias, no Flickr


----------



## I(L)WTC

Nice Highways in Sampa.


----------



## xrtn2

Sergipe state - br 101


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## HMMS

CASTELO BRANCO HIGHWAY - SÃO PAULO STATE


----------



## xrtn2

BR 381 MINAS GERAIS STATE
































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477449&highlight=road


----------



## tall_dreams

HMMS said:


> CASTELO BRANCO HIGHWAY - SÃO PAULO STATE


Fantastic highway! Congrats.


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## HMMS

xrtn2 said:


>


Where is this highway??


----------



## Alexpilsen

You guys should provide maps and localization. Please.


----------



## Alex Roney

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the status of BR-101 in the northeastern states? Google Maps show a two-lane road but photos show a considerable length to be duplicated to 4 lanes. Does this include grade-separation?
> 
> I've calculated the Brazilian motorway-(like) network totals around 7400 kilometers, two-thirds of that being in São Paulo state.
> 
> It's surprising some major Brazilian cities have no motorway network at all, like Salvador, Fortaleza, Brasília, Natal. These cities do have many 2x2 roads with some interchanges, but they are too substandard to be considered motorway(like).


The BR 101 works are almost done in Pernambuco, Paraiba and Rio Grande do Norte. Works are well under way in Alagoas and Sergipe however I'm not sure when they will be completed. 

Overall Brazil has in total some 10,955 kilometers of at least 2x2 highways of which 4,624 kilometers are in Sao Paulo.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Good statistic


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Brazilian Car Fleet 2011*

3.4 million cars were sold in the country in 2011:

*----- Fleet Cars+Pickups+SUVs Dec 2011 --- Dec 2010 --- Growth%

BRASIL --- 46.662.245 --- 43.333.074 --- 7,68%

1. SUDESTE --- 25.889.465 --- 24.197.387 --- 6,99%

2. SUL --- 9.956.617 --- 9.256.587 --- 7,56%

3. NORDESTE --- 5.450.565 --- 4.964.526 --- 9,79%

4. CENTRO-OESTE --- 3.894.481 --- 3.581.506 --- 8,74%

5. NORTE --- 1.471.117 --- 1.333.068 --- 10,36%*


1. São Paulo --- 16.239.773 --- 15.260.318 --- 6,42%

2. Minas Gerais --- 4.999.694 --- 4.592.149 --- 8,87%

3. Paraná --- 3.857.812 --- 3.581.553 --- 7,71%

4. Rio de Janeiro --- 3.813.498 --- 3.561.407 --- 7,08%

5. Rio Grande do Sul --- 3.638.763 --- 3.394.649 --- 7,19%

6. Santa Catarina --- 2.460.042 --- 2.280.385 --- 7,88%

7. Goiás --- 1.569.367 --- 1.433.634 --- 9,47%

8. Bahia --- 1.454.293 --- 1.324.948 --- 9,76%

9. Distrito Federal --- 1.113.616 --- 1.044.561 --- 6,61%

10. Pernambuco --- 1.101.841 --- 1.006.037 --- 9,52%

11. Ceará --- 895.214 --- 818.151 --- 9,42%

12. Espírito Santo --- 836.500 --- 783.513 --- 6,76%

13. Mato Grosso do Sul --- 609.280 --- 558.852 --- 9,02%

14. Mato Grosso --- 602.218 --- 544.459 --- 10,61%

15. Pará --- 484.248 --- 438.327 --- 10,48%

16. Rio Grande do Norte --- 433.983 --- 400.666 --- 8,32%

17. Paraíba --- 411.802 --- 375.067 --- 9,79%

18. Amazonas --- 365.563 --- 336.169 --- 8,74%

19. Maranhão --- 357.500 --- 317.267 --- 12,68%

20. Alagoas --- 277.256 --- 252.046 --- 10,00%

21. Piauí --- 260.959 --- 234.882 --- 11,10%

22. Sergipe --- 257.717 --- 235.462 --- 9,45%

23. Rondônia --- 235.154 --- 207.059 --- 13,57%

24. Tocantins --- 175.497 --- 159.089 --- 10,31%

25. Acre --- 74.886 --- 68.111 --- 9,95%

26. Amapá --- 72.285 --- 66.749 --- 8,29%

27. Roraima --- 63.484 --- 57.564 --- 10,28%



*------ People/Car -- Population 2011

1. SUL --- 2,77 --- 27.561.827 

2. SUDESTE --- 3,13 --- 80.974.794

3. CENTRO-OESTE --- 3,66 --- 14.243.951

-- BRASIL --- 4,12 --- 192.376.496

4. NORDESTE --- 9,82 --- 53.500.965 

5. NORTE --- 10,94 --- 16.094.959* 


1. Distrito Federal --- 2,34 --- 2.609.997

2. São Paulo --- 2,56 --- 41.589.892

3. Santa Catarina --- 2,57 --- 6.316.906

4. Paraná --- 2,72 --- 10.512.151

5. Rio Grande do Sul --- 2,95 --- 10.732.770

6. Goiás --- 3,87 --- 6.080.588

7. Minas Gerais --- 3,95 --- 19.728.252

8. Mato Grosso do Sul --- 4,07 --- 2.477.504

*--- BRASIL --- 4,12 --- 192.376.496*

9. Rio de Janeiro --- 4,23 --- 16.112.637

10. Espírito Santo --- 4,24 --- 3.547.013

11. Mato Grosso --- 5,11 --- 3.075.862

12. Rondônia --- 6,70 --- 1.576.423

13. Roraima --- 7,25 --- 460.157

14. Rio Grande do Norte --- 7,37 --- 3.198.572

15. Tocantins --- 7,98 --- 1.400.813

16. Pernambuco --- 8,05 --- 8.864.803

17. Sergipe --- 8,11 --- 2.089.783

18. Paraíba --- 9,21 --- 3.791.200

19. Amapá --- 9,47 --- 684.301

20. Ceará --- 9,53 --- 8.530.058

21. Amazonas --- 9,68 --- 3.538.359

22. Bahia --- 9,69 --- 14.097.333

23. Acre --- 9,97 --- 746.375

24. Alagoas --- 11,34 --- 3.143.338

25. Piauí --- 12,03 --- 3.140.213

26. Pará --- 15,88 --- 7.688.531

27. Maranhão --- 18,59 --- 6.645.665



For the past years: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=899670



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Alex Roney said:


> This is pretty much just a photo thread, it would be interesting if we could get updates on any projects. I recently saw that Brazil has around 11,000 kms of duplicated highways. What are the main projects promoting national integration? It would be nice to have info on the BR 101 works in the North Eastern corridor, South as well as other projects of a national scale.


They're duplicating about 350 km between Goiânia, GO and Jataí (southwestern GO). It's quite advanced.


----------



## xrtn2

Photos http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1488778


----------



## xrtn2

BR 448 -RIO GRANDE DO SUL STATE - CONSTRUCTION


----------



## brazilteen

I don't use roads out of São Paulo state and they are usually good except traffic in São Paulo entrance...but once I visited a cousin in Mossoró a city in RN state GOSH i've never seen such a bad road with cows and some horrible parts....is it still like this in Rio Grande do Norte state?


----------



## xrtn2

Photos http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1466708&highlight=road+thread

São Paulo to Santos


----------



## xrtn2

Photos http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449152&highlight=road+thread


----------



## xrtn2

PHOTOS http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429168&highlight=road+thread

SP 294 - SAO PAULO STATE - POMPEIA TO TUPA.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Carnival's eve and _paulistas_ are _descendo a serra_, heading to the beach. *8,000 cars/per hour* in the system Anchieta-Imigrantes just now. They estimate *500,000* cars will leave São Paulo metro area towards the beaches.


----------



## aswnl

xrtn2 said:


>


What does the sign left above mean ?
- electronic toll collection
- fines being collected by electronic measurements (i.e. radar control, section control, etc)


----------



## Escher

The second option.


----------



## xrtn2

br 290 - rio grande do sul state - porto alegre to torres

Photos http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1283861&highlight=road+thread


----------



## Norge78

*The Brazilian auto Market is very interesting*

The network should be expanded further.
Highways and Subways are the key infrastructure projects to be implemented in this decade.



Geopolitically Hope you Brazilians can protect your beautiful country, especially Amazonia, from some northern presence.

What is happening in the Malvinas (the shameful U.K. presence in South America) is a good reason for Brazil to Strenghten its fleet, 
also with some new good submarines.


----------



## AUchamps

Norge78 said:


> The network should be expanded further.
> Highways and Subways are the key infrastructure projects to be implemented in this decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Geopolitically Hope you Brazilians can protect your beautiful country, especially Amazonia, from some northern presence.
> 
> What is happening in the Malvinas (the shameful U.K. presence in South America) is a good reason for Brazil to Strenghten its fleet,
> also with some new good submarines.


Falkland Islands. This isn't a Taiwan/China situation, those islands are British by heritage and if the Argys want to claim otherwise, then let's have 1982 redux.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Norge78 said:


> Geopolitically Hope you Brazilians can protect your beautiful country, especially Amazonia, from some northern presence.
> 
> What is happening in the Malvinas (the shameful U.K. presence in South America) is a good reason for Brazil to Strenghten its fleet,
> also with some new good submarines.


90% of Brazilians know nothing about Malvinas. And the vast majority of people who know, supports the British stance.

And about Amazonia, I'm not aware of any external threat.


----------



## AUchamps

Yuri S Andrade said:


> 90% of Brazilians know nothing about Malvinas. And the vast majority of people who know, supports the British stance.
> 
> And about Amazonia, I'm not aware of any external threat.


He's talking about "Northern influence" as in the United States. Because we're so much more destructive then Venezuela, Bolivia, and those "friendly" nations.

dá um tempo!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe he wants to attack Colombia with submarines via the Amazon River.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

AUchamps said:


> He's talking about "Northern influence" as in the United States. Because we're so much more destructive then Venezuela, Bolivia, and those "friendly" nations.
> 
> dá um tempo!


Venezuela doesn't pay its debt to Petrobras; Bolivia sized Petrobras oil refineries; in Paraguay, they are invading farms owned by Brazilians for decades. Brazilian government, however, does nothing, on behalf of the "socialist solidarity of Latin America". Disgusting.

Anyway, let's get back to the thread! Map of São Paulo Rodoanel:









_R7_

West and South sections completed (96 km). East under construction (44 km) and North to be started (45 km). About 19 million people and 8 million cars are inside the ringway.


----------



## Norge78

*Geopolitics*

Submarines?
The Brazilian government has got some (well known) plans about it (barracuda class).
If you dunno, Monsieur Sarkò will tell you something...
To keep a stretegic control on the so called "Amazônia Azul" is very important.
The "malvinas" are just an example of what could happen everywhere.
If you haven't any real power of deterrence.
So it's reasonable what Jose Alencar said some years ago.

Anyway let's take a look at the Brazilian photos. 
That's really Much better than american debts or uk unemployment.

Salut



Ps

dear Yuri Andrade
There's a lot of shameful "Brazil Bashing" today in the Economist or FT. 
May be you didn't even realized, yet. No "solidarity" at all.
Just Geopolitics.


----------



## Hello_World

xrtn2 said:


>


i never seen a post so informative...


oke:


----------



## xrtn2

very busy


----------



## xrtn2

Rodovia Washington Luiz / Washington Luiz Highway por Ricardo Giaviti, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Castello branco highway KM 35


----------



## xrtn2

SP 291




1 - Para começar as paisagens do trecho que é mais elevado do que pros lados de Tupã e tem mais árvores.













2 - O terreno meio limpo a esquerda será um centro de distribuição da RodoJacto(braço de transporte rodoviário da jacto).













3 - Ponto conhecido por ter radares moveis(todo mundo desacelera, rs).













4 -Chegando em Oriente.












5 - Distrito Industrial.













6 - O centro da cidade fica do lado esquerdo da pista.













7 - Viaduto.













8 - Passarela.













9 - 













10 - Policia rodoviária.












11 - 













12 - Chegando perto de Padre Nóbrega já começamos a ver Marília.













13 - Presídio.













14 - Casinhas do "minha casa minha vida" na entrada de Nóbrega.













15 - Distrito de Padre Nóbrega do lado esquerdo da pista.













16 - Um acesso a Nóbrega com um posto e acho que um distrito Industrial mais novo de Marília atrás.













17 - Aqui eles fizeram esta gambiarra para construir um retorno que hoje já deve estar pronto.













18 - Parada rápida num condomínio para pegar umas frutas que íamos levar para alguém em Assis. 













19 - Uma panorâmica com pássaro cara de pau e cheia de fios .












ORIGHINAL THREAD http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=82523572


----------



## lc

BR 101 - NE Brazil - Between João Pessoa and Natal


----------



## lc

How BR101 Highway on NE Brazil was built:


----------



## lc




----------



## lc

Close to Natal RN


----------



## lc

BR 101 at Natal city by night


----------



## lc

BR 101 crosses Natal from south to north and ends in Touros City.


----------



## lc




----------



## lc




----------



## xrtn2

Por favor, essas imagens tem quanlidade horrivel, vamos manter a qualidade, e voce pode postar mais fotos em um so poster.


----------



## Hello_World

outra coisa, essas fotos estão sendo vistas por pessoas que não fazem a mínima ideia do que está sendo mostrado, da região onde está a rodovia, se é uma via importante, se liga capitais, condições atuais...

insiram informações nos posts kay:


----------



## Hello_World

São Paulo Highways













Hello_World said:


> Rodo-Threads​
> Raposo Tavares - perto, longe e muito longe
> 
> 
> Anel viário de Mogi Mirim - SP
> 
> 
> Yes, nós temos highways!
> 
> 
> Duplicação da SP - 294 (Marília - Bauru)
> 
> 
> Rodovia dos Bandeirantes
> 
> 
> Rodovia Raposo Tavares (SP-270)
> 
> 
> Rodovia dos Imigrantes - Minhas fotos!
> 
> 
> Da Baixada Santista ao Vale do Ribeira
> 
> 
> Rodoanel e BR 116 - Rumo à Curitiba
> 
> 
> Rod. Ayrton Senna, Marginal Tietê e Rod. dos Bandeirantes
> 
> 
> Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (fotos de 16/12/2006)
> 
> 
> De SP a Arujá pela Rod Ayrton Senna, Itaquá e periferia de Sampa!
> 
> 
> Fotos de algumas rodovias dos estados do RJ, PR e SP
> 
> 
> SP 015 - Marginal do Rio Tietê - Vídeos e Fotos
> 
> 
> Rodovias Ayrton Senna, Mogi-Dutra e Marginal Tietê (fotos e vídeos meus)
> 
> 
> Viagem de Ribeirão Preto a Londrina: minhas fotos!
> 
> 
> Rodovia do Açucar, a pior rodovia estadual de SP
> 
> 
> Rodovia Raposo Tavares, um pouco de seu estado
> 
> 
> Rodovia Imigrantes-São Paulo-Indo para Santos
> 
> 
> Série Estradas: entre Vitória da Conquista (BA) e Bauru (SP) - Julho de 2007
> 
> 
> Um pouco da rodovia Fernão Dias (BR-381)
> 
> 
> Série Estradas - De Vitória da Conquista (BA) a São Paulo (SP) - Setembro e Outubro de 2007
> 
> 
> Algumas fotos de rodovias paulistas
> 
> 
> Super thread Estradas - Rodando 900 kms pelas rodovias de SP! (Muitas fotos)
> 
> 
> De Santo André a Caraguatatuba [primeiro thread]
> 
> 
> De Remanso a São Paulo - Thread 6 - 3º dia - Chegando ao destino
> 
> 
> Litoral sul a São Paulo capital
> 
> 
> Presidente Prudente à Marília - Fotos do caminho.
> 
> 
> Um pouquinho da rodovia Marechal Rondon no interior paulista
> 
> 
> Viagem de Itamonte (MG) a Bragança Paulista (SP) passando pelas rodovias Via Dutra, Dom Pedro I e Fernão Dias
> 
> 
> De Rio Claro à Campinas: Washington Luis, Bandeirantes e Santos Dummont!
> 
> 
> De São Paulo a Remanso - Thread 15 - Dutra+SJC+Caçapava+Resende+Serra das Araras
> 
> 
> Rodovias Rio-Santos e Mogi-Bertioga, atravessando o litoral norte paulista (fotos minhas)
> 
> 
> Ponte Estaiada SP-MS (novas fotos da obra)
> 
> 
> São Paulo | Autopistas
> 
> 
> Anhangüera e BR-050 de Rib. Preto a Uberlândia, um verdadeiro tapete.
> 
> 
> SP-065 e BR-116 | D. Pedro I e Dutra | De Campinas a São José dos Campos de dentro do carro
> 
> 
> SP-330 | Anhanguera | De Campinas a São Paulo pelo vidro do carro
> 
> 
> MG-050, BR-491, MG-449 e SP-340 | Viajando de São Sebastião do Paraíso (MG) a Campinas
> 
> 
> Rodovia Castelo Branco (SP-280)
> 
> 
> De Mogi das Cruzes à Porto Feliz (via São Paulo): viajando pelas rodovias paulistas
> 
> 
> Via Candido Portinari - de Rib. Preto a Franca
> 
> 
> Thread Rodoviário - Araçatuba a Bauru | Rodovia SP 300 (Marechal Rondon)
> 
> 
> Viajando pela Transbrasiliana (BR 153): as paisagens vistas da estrada em Goiás, Triângulo Mineiro e Noroeste Paulista.
> 
> 
> Dentro do Rodoanel Sul e Pólo Industrial ao nível do chão
> 
> 
> SP-332 Rod. T Neves / Estrada Velha de Campinas / Gal. Milton T. de Sousa / Pe. Donizetti (tópico oficial)
> 
> 
> 300 km por rodovias paulistas: SP-88, SP-70, Marginal Tietê, SP-280, SP-75 e SP-300 (92 fotos)
> 
> 
> De São José dos Campos à Mogi das Cruzes: Anel Viário SJC, Via Dutra, Ayrton Senna e Mogi-Dutra (com skylines)
> 
> 
> Um pequeno passeio pela Estrada do Vinho e as vinícolas de São Roque (SP)
> 
> 
> Road-Thread: De São Paulo à Presidente Prudente pelas Rodovia Castelo Branco e corredor Raposo Tavares. Parte I
> 
> 
> Road-Thread: De São Paulo à Presidente Prudente pela Rodovia Castelo Branco e corredor Raposo Tavares. Parte II
> 
> 
> Road-Thread: De São Paulo à Presidente Prudente pela Rodovia Castelo Branco e corredor Raposo Tavares. Parte III
> 
> 
> Algumas rodovias no estado de SP
> 
> 
> De Bragança Paulista a São Paulo - Via Fernão Dias, Rodoanel e Raposo Tavares!
> 
> 
> Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70)
> 
> 
> Rodo thread. Salvador a Santa Rosa de Viterbo (Parte 2)
> 
> 
> Road-thread: de São Paulo à Baixada Santista pelas rodovias do Sistema Anchieta-Imigrantes e SP-055
> 
> 
> Road Thread - De Araçatuba a São Paulo
> 
> 
> Mega Road Thread pelo Estado de São Paulo
> 
> 
> Rodo Thread pelo Interior de SP - De Mogi Guaçu a Vargem Grande do Sul - Rodovias SP-340 e SP-215
> 
> 
> De São Paulo a Juiz de Fora (Dutra, BR 393 e 040)
> 
> 
> Rodo Thread pelo Interior de SP - Rodovias SP-342 e SP-344 de Mogi Guaçu a Vargem Grande do Sul
> 
> 
> Rodo Thread pelo Interior de SP - de São João da Boa Vista a Mogi Guaçu, Rodovias SP-344 e SP-340 + panorâmicas de São João
> 
> 
> Road Thread Express: de Pompéia a Tupã(Varpa) pela SP-294
> 
> 
> Ilhabela: uma pérola do litoral brasileiro num road thread repleto de belas paisagens
> 
> 
> De Bebedouro/SP à São Carlos (SP-326 e SP-310)
> 
> 
> Rodo-thread - De Regente Feijó/SP à Presidente Epitácio/SP - Via Presidente Prudente pela Rod. Raposo Tavares
> 
> 
> .


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

Highway between lins mogi


----------



## xrtn2

next


----------



## xrtn2

so much photos, next


----------



## xrtn2

nextt page


----------



## xrtn2

Thraed completed http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435110


----------



## Hello_World

:cheers:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mapa-rodovia-washington-luís.jpg


----------



## Hello_World

My pics

higway SP-344 http://g.co/maps/3geqg



































































highway SP-340 http://g.co/maps/arnjg
















































These photos are from a region of São Paulo, where the main economic activity is agriculture.
You may find that the air is a bit of smoke because the winter in the southeastern region of Brazil is very dry, agriculture survives only through irrigation.


----------



## tall_dreams

These are really cool highways.


----------



## Kato

Guarulhos/ São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2

SP 215 SAO PAULO STATE

Threead complete http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1362441


----------



## miltao

rodoanel sul


----------



## miltao

SP 280 Castello Branco


----------



## xrtn2

Bad pictures.

please the size is too big and sometimes too small 

please

POR FAVOR COLOQUE IMAGENS MENORES E COM BOA QUALIDADE !!!


----------



## xrtn2

Rodovia Marechal Rondon (SP-300), SAO PAULO state


----------



## xrtn2

Castello Branco highway


----------



## xrtn2

editing


----------



## xrtn2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1488778&highlight=


----------



## xrtn2

sp 344


----------



## xrtn2

sp 055

thread completed http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278675


----------



## vitinhooo

xrtn2, se for para postar informações incorretas, não poste. Você está fazendo um desserviço para este fórum. Deixe para quem sabe. No post #911 a rodovia apresentada é a Raposo Tavares, e não a Castelo Branco(In the post #911, the presented highway is Raposo Tavares(SP-270) and not Castelo Branco(SP-280) as mentioned). E por favor, coloque pelo menos o link do thread de onde você retirou as fotos, ou serei obrigado a mandar uma reclamação para a moderação.


----------



## vitinhooo

Kato said:


> Guarulhos/ São Paulo


Amazing pic Kato! This is the interchange between Rodovia Helio Smidt(SP-019) and Rodovia Ayrton Senna(SP-070). Rodovia Helio Smidt connects SP-070 and the city of Sao Paulo to Guarulhos International Airport(GRU). SP-019 still crosses Rodovia Presidente Dutra(BR-116).

PS: Sorry for my too bad english. :lol:


----------



## xrtn2

vitinhooo said:


> xrtn2, se for para postar informações incorretas, não poste. Você está fazendo um desserviço para este fórum. Deixe para quem sabe. No post #911 a rodovia apresentada é a Raposo Tavares, e não a Castelo Branco(In the post #911, the presented highway is Raposo Tavares(SP-270) and not Castelo Branco(SP-280) as mentioned(sic)). E por favor, coloque pelo menos o link do thread de onde você retirou as fotos, ou serei obrigado a mandar uma reclamação para a moderação.


Vitinho, nos ultimos posteres eu coloquei de onde vinha as fotos, como sao milhares meus posts aqui fica dificil achar qual eh suas fotos ou nao, mas isso ja mudou e ja nos ultimos posteres eu ja mudei.

Ou por favor me informe seus threads para eu poder excluir as imagens, porque eu pensei que aqui era somente um thread de compartilhamento de imagem para nossos amigos estrangeiro ver como eh nosso pais.


----------



## xrtn2

too many pics guys, next page.


----------



## xrtn2

next page.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-340

Between Campinas and Mogi Guaçu.

Photos by HelloWorld. Brazilians forumer.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-344

Photos by HelloWorld. Brazilian forumer.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521573&highlight=


----------



## Bogdy

xrtn2 said:


>


Why in this place there is a bridge only on the left lanes? Though there is no bridge on the right side.


----------



## xrtn2

^^

There is a bridge on the right side.


----------



## keokiracer

Bogdy said:


> Why in this place there is a bridge only on the left lanes? Though there is no bridge on the right side.


I'm guessing this used to be a 1x2 road going over that left bridge, and later they just built a 'flat bridge' for the road widening to 2x2 lanes.

btw: what is that guy doing on the shoulder?


----------



## xrtn2

keokiracer said:


> btw: what is that guy doing on the shoulder?


I guess hitchhiking.




BR 116 

Rio Grande do Sul state

By Renehass

Thread complete http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516986&highlight=road+thread


----------



## xrtn2

Bahia state highway patrol











/URL]


----------



## Positronn

keokiracer said:


> I'm guessing this used to be a 1x2 road going over that left bridge, and later they just built a 'flat bridge' for the road widening to 2x2 lanes.
> 
> btw: what is that guy doing on the shoulder?


Most 2x2 highways in Brasil have no access control and there may be pedestrians and cyclists on it hno:


----------



## xrtn2

Brazilian patrol police


----------



## xrtn2

Sp 147

Photos By Fourier

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504683&page=5


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225

Sao Paulo

Photos by Fourrier

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504683&page=5


----------



## xrtn2

edited


----------



## xrtn2

Br 448 construction

RiO Grande do Sul state


----------



## Hello_World

Bogdy said:


> Why in this place there is a bridge only on the left lanes? Though there is no bridge on the right side.





xrtn2 said:


> ^^
> 
> There is a bridge on the right side.


:yes: --> http://goo.gl/maps/ELyI



DSC_0546 por leoberaldo, no Flickr


kay:


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Thanks hello.


----------



## xrtn2

Minas Gerais state










Photo by Vargas SSC


----------



## xrtn2

Br 158 

Mato Grosso state



2011









Fonte: penaestradabrasil


2012








[/QUOTE]


----------



## xrtn2

In portuguese



> A partir desta segunda-feira (9) motoristas de nove bairros de Itatiba, cidade no interior de São Paulo, que trafegam pela rodovia Estadual Engenheiro Constâncio Cintra (SP-360), no trecho entre Itatiba e Jundiaí, já podem aderir ao projeto piloto do Ponto a Ponto, um novo sistema que prevê cobrança proporcional da tarifa de pedágio de acordo com a distância percorrida.
> 
> De acordo com a Artesp (Agência Reguladora de Serviços Públicos Delegados de Transporte do Estado de São Paulo), o novo sistema é mais democrático. Todo mundo que usar a estrada vai pagar, mas apenas pelo trecho percorrido. O governador Geraldo Alckmin deu início à operação do projeto piloto às 10h de hoje. Representantes da Artesp e autoridades de Itatiba também participaram do início dos testes com motoristas na praça de pedágio do km 77,1 da SP-360.



http://noticias.uol.com.br/cotidian...r-pedagio-que-cobra-por-trecho-percorrido.htm


----------



## Positronn

^^ Yes, many people have trouble to maintain a reasonable speed in this radars hno:, they pass much slower than necessary, reducing the effectiveness of this expensive device.



DammianBB said:


> I think its a 12 seconds to stop. Then "little macho" can go


:weird:

It's an "electronic speed bump". They are pretty common in undivided highways, specially in urban areas. They are adopted because regular speed bumps would cause traffic congestion due to severe speed reduction, while the electronic ones permit cars to go a little faster.


----------



## DammianBB

@xrtn2 , Penn's Woods
THX
Now I can see "km/h" . We get those speed control in EU .


----------



## kiat7272

thanks guys!like the design,by the way~design is cool~
we have it in Malaysia too,and it is in form of gantry~


----------



## xrtn2

> 2 PAC concluded more than 900 km of highways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 18 months, 2 PAC (Growth Acceleration Program) has completed works in more than 900 kilometers of highways in Brazil in the last 18 months, when he began the second phase of the project.
> 
> According to the balance sheet presented on Thursday, by Minister of Planning, Budget and Management, Miriam Belchior, are underway, yet interventions in 6,299 km, 2,100 km of duplication and adjustment works and 4,199 kilometers of construction and paving.
> 
> http://www.webtranspo.com.br/infra/25813-pac-2-conclui-mais-de-900-km-de-rodovias


...


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

Cachoeiras road,Sao Pualo state.





































By Helloworld.


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

Sp-348 

Sao Pualo state


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## xrtn2

Br 101- Santa Catarina state

Tunnel Morro do Cavalo(1110 m). Works starts in 2012.


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

SP 021 Sao Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

SP 330 - Sao Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

BR 330 KM NORTH - Sao Paulo


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

SP 461(no toll) opens today 



> Alckmin inaugura trecho duplicado de rodovia em Birigui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O governador Geraldo Alckmin visitou Birigui neste sábado, e participou da inauguração das obras de duplicação da Rodovia Gabriel Melhado (SP-461), que também foi recapeada e teve acostamentos pavimentados entre o km 16 e km 24. Também foram implantados dispositivos de acesso e retorno ao longo do trecho.
> 
> Segundo o governador, a obra é importante para a prevenção de acidentes rodoviários. "Essa é uma vacina contra acidente. E hoje a maior causa externa de morbemortalidade é acidente rodoviário. Geralmente perto das cidades e perto das áreas urbanas. Então, com a duplicação, os dispositivos e a ciclovia vão evitar muitos acidentes e preservar a saúde da população", disse.
> 
> Com as obras, foram beneficiados mais de 108 mil habitantes, com geração de 992 empregos na região. O investimento do Governo do Estado de São Paulo na via foi de R$ 56,8 milhões.
> 
> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia.php?id=221242


----------



## xrtn2

Ribeirao Preto 








i
By Jb Estudio fotografico.


----------



## xrtn2

SP 079









By Joao neiva


----------



## xrtn2

PR 420

Parana state









By JucaLodetti


----------



## xrtn2

Opened SP-079 - Sao Paulo state. ( no toll)


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

SP 060 -Sao Paulo state. 









Pariense








Pariense


----------



## dragosdd

Impressive!


----------



## xrtn2

SP- 425 Sao Paulo State.


----------



## xrtn2

Some Road signs.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^"rodízio"?


----------



## xrtn2

^^


The sign says:

Road space rationing 

Monday to Friday , Between 7 AM - 10 AM
.............................. Between 5 PM - 10 PM

Check your plate and the DAY of week.

Since 1997 Sao Paulo City has adopted this restriction zone.


----------



## Loro.

xrtn2 said:


> In Parana state we have Elffel Tower too. :smug:
> 
> BR 272


Nice! :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Nice ? Nice the original and in Paris. :lol::lol:


----------



## xrtn2

Left-hand traffic in Brazil, here we called it British Hand.

In my opinion is very dangerous, this city recieves a lot tourists.

:bash:


----------



## keokiracer

How are the transitions between right hand and left hand traffic? That's weird. Where's the city located (hoping for a maps link here, so I can browse around a bit )


----------



## xrtn2

keokiracer said:


> How are the transitions between right hand and left hand traffic? That's weird. Where's the city located (hoping for a maps link here, so I can browse around a bit )


Sorry the brazilian forumer dont put the link. 

In my opinion is very dangerous and there is a bad road signs.


----------



## Positronn

keokiracer said:


> How are the transitions between right hand and left hand traffic? That's weird. Where's the city located (hoping for a maps link here, so I can browse around a bit )


There are no bigger problems because the left hand traffic is only in a very short stretch and usually links two one-way streets. They are used because the conversions are a lot easier; although, I think this should be avoided at any cost.


----------



## xrtn2

Works SP 099 - Sao Paulo.

The works started this year.


----------



## Alex Roney

With the concessions announced last month, what are the highways that are guaranteed to receive works in the next 5 years? Which will have works in the next 20 years?


----------



## xrtn2

^^ All roads in this plan will be duplicated/dual carriage/motorway in the next 5 years, and they will be toll in the next 25 years.

I will make a map for you.


----------



## Alex Roney

xrtn2 said:


> ^^ All roads in this plan will be duplicated/dual carriage/motorway in the next 5 years, and they will be toll in the next 25 years.
> 
> I will make a map for you.


Really all of the roads planned will be duplicated with dual carriageway in 2018?? I thought the only ones planned for 2018 was the BR 040 from Juiz de Fora to Brasilia and all of the BR 116 in Minas Gerais?


----------



## xrtn2

Edited.


----------



## xrtn2

Alex Roney said:


> Really all of the roads planned will be duplicated with dual carriageway in 2018?? I thought the only ones planned for 2018 was the BR 040 from Juiz de Fora to Brasilia and all of the BR 116 in Minas Gerais?


This both road swill be first tolled roads.


----------



## xrtn2

ChrisZwolle said:


> Same in the Netherlands (fiscus).


In portuguese Fiscalização is derived Fiscalizar or fisco.


----------



## xrtn2

Next Page


----------



## xrtn2

SP-312 is a state highway in the state of São Paulo in Brazil.

Its called Rodovias Romeiros is a tourist route.No truck is allowed.

In my opinion is very dangerous, a lot people walking on the road.

http://maps.google.com.br/?ll=-23.2...=Dmg5mCH1dmUB65BLTNsauQ&cbp=12,136.94,,0,1.54


----------



## xrtn2

Tolls in BR-040 , Between, Rio de Janeiro-Belo Horizonte- Brasilia

Works starts in 2013.


----------



## xrtn2

Duplication dual carriage BR-116 between Curitiba/Parana State and Santa Catarina State.

1








2








3








4









5








6








7








8


----------



## xrtn2

BR-493 RIO DE JANEIRO

Map


----------



## xrtn2

edit


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300

Sao Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

New bridge between bahia state and Alagoas state(2.112 m)



lucaas said:


> *Iniciada a colocação do guarda-corpo da ponte Gilberto Amado
> No momento, além da construção dos acessos, já foram colocados 500 metros do gradil, num total de 2.112 metros de cada lado da ponte*​*
> 
> Aracaju, 06 de Setembro de 2012| 11:03 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O secretário da Infraestrutura, Valmor Barbosa, junto com a equipe de trabalho, realizou uma visita técnica para acompanhar o avanço das obras da ponte Gilberto Amado, que liga os municípios de Estância e Indiaroba. No momento, além da construção dos acessos, já foram colocados 500 metros do gradil, num total de 2.112 metros de cada lado da ponte. À medida que as grades do guarda-corpo são fixadas, elas recebem uma camada de tinta amarela, semelhantemente as da ponte Joel Silveira.
> 
> Recentemente, a ponte Gilberto Amado, orçada em mais de R$ 110 milhões, sendo R$ 11 milhões do Governo do Estado, foi um dos destaques nacionais nas publicidades do Ministério do Turismo, aparecendo na foto principal de fundo da revista Época, página 92 da edição 00743.
> 
> O período de chuva tem dificultado um pouco os serviços, mas para que a obra não seja interrompida, existem cerca de 130 homens trabalhando no local, inclusive nos finais de semana. Em Estância, a cabeceira que é feita em concreto não sofreu prejuízos com as chuvas. Já em Terra Caída, no município de Indiaroba, a parte de terraplanagem está quase concluída para, em seguida, ser feita uma limpeza e receber asfalto.
> 
> O secretário Valmor Barbosa fez algumas observações sobre acabamentos e imprevistos que interferiram no andamento da obra, a exemplo do movimento dos caminhoneiros em todo o Brasil. “Com a greve dos motoristas nas rodovias federais, tivemos atrasos na entrega dos postes e também na do gradil, que é confeccionado em Barreiras, na Bahia. Apesar desse imprevisto estamos trabalhando para compensar o tempo perdido”.
> 
> Após a inauguração da Ponte Gilberto Amado, o Governo do Estado conclui a interligação rodoviária de todo o litoral Sul de Sergipe com a Linha Verde, da Bahia. A primeira ação nesse sentido foi a inauguração da Ponte jornalista Joel Silveira, com 1.080 metros de extensão sobre o Rio Vaza-Barris, entre a capital sergipana e o município de Itaporanga D’Ajuda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.agencia.se.gov.br/notici..._do_guarda_corpo_da_ponte_gilberto_amado.html


----------



## xrtn2

Pelotas to Porto Alegre RiO Grande Do Sul State.


----------



## Positronn

^^ I love this kind of video. And all this road will be duplicated in the next few years.


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Yes.

I'm using Google Street view and Im impressed road pavement quality in Rio Grande do Sul state.

For example BR-290,really amazing.


----------



## xrtn2

Opened today 25 kms BR-101 Alagoas state.



>


----------



## Positronn

^^ One step more achieved. But unfortunately I can see a median U-turn in the horizon hno:


----------



## xrtn2

Positronn said:


> ^^ One step more achieved. But unfortunately I can see a median U-turn in the horizon hno:


:nuts::nuts:


----------



## metacatfry

Thank you to xrtn2 for providing all this information about Brazilian roads, I would like to ask about the current situation of the eastern section of the Rodoanel in Sao Paolo. Is construction proceeding according to plan? What is the schedule for completion? I would also like to know, if possible, the amount of traffic on the southern section of the Rodoanel. Thanks!
To me this is one of the single most significant roads in terms of the amount of relief and economic benefit it provides to the greatest number of people.


----------



## xrtn2

metacatfry said:


> Thank you to xrtn2 for providing all this information about Brazilian roads, I would like to ask about the current situation of the eastern section of the Rodoanel in Sao Paolo. Is construction proceeding according to plan? What is the schedule for completion? I would also like to know, if possible, the amount of traffic on the southern section of the Rodoanel. Thanks!
> To me this is one of the single most significant roads in terms of the amount of relief and economic benefit it provides to the greatest number of people.


Thanks so much.

The eastern section are under-construction, the works are advanced.

Sorry I dont founded these datas.


----------



## metacatfry

Thanks, if you find any pictures of the construction please post them here.


----------



## xrtn2

metacatfry said:


> Thanks, if you find any pictures of the construction please post them here.


Ok

Sao Paulo State - SP -344


----------



## xrtn2

double


----------



## xrtn2

Guys next page new images added.


----------



## xrtn2

=====>


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazilian Countryside*

SP-352

São Paulo State

Map


----------



## xrtn2

SP-077

São Paulo STATE

Map.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Show some photos of BR-363


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I made a schematic map of the Brazilian federal roads (BR) except for the link routes (lowest class).


----------



## Positronn

^^ Very interesting. Unfortunately, we miss a full high resolution map of Brasil roadway network.


----------



## Hello_World

^^
^^
O estado de São Paulo tem somente 3 rodovias federais:

BR-116 - São Paulo/Rio de Janeiro: http://goo.gl/maps/qWMk2
BR-116 - São Paulo/Curitiba: http://goo.gl/maps/zq9JF
BR-381 - São Paulo/Belo Horizonte: http://goo.gl/maps/EbF3H
BR-153 (Transbrasiliana) - divisa SP-PR a divisa SP-MG: http://goo.gl/maps/lVvmm

todas as outras rodovias são estaduais.

kay:


----------



## xrtn2

ChrisZwolle said:


> Show some photos of BR-363


Here

Map


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's not BR-363


----------



## xrtn2

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's not BR-363


I did wrong.

:badnews:


----------



## xrtn2

SP-310

São Paulo state



DSC_0093 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0096 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


----------



## joao_silva_silva

^^ SP 348!


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Seems SP-310:?


DSC_0049 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr











DSC_0088 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0051 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0063 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


----------



## joao_silva_silva

Only the first photo is from SP 310.
SP 310 - Centrovias
SP 330 / SP 348 - AutoBan
I guess the 2nd photo is SP 330 Anhanguera near Sumaré. 3rd photo is SP 348 Bandeirantes in Santa Barbara D'Oeste. 4th is the toll plaza located in Limeira. 5th is Limeira close to the intersection with SP 147 (Limeira-Piracicaba)


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Thanks for this information...


----------



## xrtn2

BR- 363 -- Fernando de Noronha Island.

The smallest brazilian federal highway


BR 363 - Corta quase toda a Ilha de Fernando de Noronha por vivi_calado, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Update

SP-099 Sao Paulo State


----------



## xrtn2

2013 new toll highway.

R$ 42 Billions for double carriage highway.

The official webpage program 
http://br101esba.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/1169/3__Etapa__fase_III_.html










2012 new toll highway.


----------



## xrtn2

Caminho para a vinícola por Lucas Brentano, no Flickr


----------



## Positronn

xrtn2 said:


> BR-476 Paraná state


I didn't know that BR-476 was in a good condition. Looks like a nice alternative to Régis, if you aren't in a hurry. Empty and an astonishing view.


----------



## xrtn2

Positronn said:


> I didn't know that BR-476 was in a good condition. Looks like a nice alternative to Régis, if you aren't in a hurry. Empty and an astonishing view.


:yes:

And no tolls.:happy:


----------



## xrtn2

BR-374 São Paulo state

Map


----------



## xrtn2

SP-150 São Paulo State


One the most fantastic highways in Brazil.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-160 São Paulo State.

SP-160 was inaugurated in 1974, due to traffic saturation on SP-150(See above^^)


----------



## xrtn2

2012 New Tolled Dual Carriageway

BR-116,BR-040(BR-381 NO TOLLED ROAD)
Minas Gerais State, 
Length:2153.5 km.
Official Webpage:http://br101esba.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/1000.html










BR-101
Espirito Santo state
Length:475.9 km km.
Official Webpage:http://br101esba.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/796/Apresentacao.html


----------



## xrtn2

2013 New Tolled Dual Carriageway



















_______________________________________________________________________

BR-101 
Bahia State
Length:772.6 km.
Official Webpage:http://br101esba.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/1388.html









BR-262
Minas Gerais State, Espirito Santo state
Length:376.9 km.
Official Webpage:http://br101esba.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/1389.html









BR-153
Tocantins State, Goiás state
Length:751.9 km.
Official Webpage:http://br101esba.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/1390.html









BR-050
Minas Gerais State, Goiás state
Length:425.8 km.
Official Webpage:http://br101esba.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/1391.html









BR - 060/153/262 
Minas Gerais State, Goiás state
Length:1176.5 km
Official Webpage:http://br101esba.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/1392.html









BR - 163/267/262
Mato Grosso do Sul state
Length:1423.3 km
Official Webpage:http://br101esba.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/1393.html









BR - 163
Mato Grosso state
Length:821.6 km
Official Webpage:
http://br101esba.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/1394.html


----------



## xrtn2

Works CE-050 Ceará State


----------



## xrtn2

RJ-124 Rio de Janeiro State


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 São Paulo State


----------



## xrtn2

SP-197 São Paulo State


----------



## xrtn2

Highest road(1600 m) in Santa Catarina State opened this week. SC-112.



> Rodovia mais alta de Santa Catarina será inaugurada sexta-feira na Serra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mundialmente conhecida pela sinuosa estrada da Serra do Rio do Rastro, cuja construção, há 25 anos, desafiou a engenharia e está entre as mais surpreendentes do mundo, Santa Catarina passa a contar com uma nova proeza. Será inaugurada nesta sexta-feira a rodovia de maior altitude do Estado, o que leva os viajantes a terem a sensação de estarem pertinho do céu.
> Construída durante quatro anos e concluída há aproximadamente dois meses, num investimento de R$ 16,7 milhões do governo estadual, a SC-112 (antiga SC-439) tem uma extensão de 19,2 quilômetros e liga os municípios de Urupema e Rio Rufino, na Serra.
> O ponto mais alto da rodovia, segundo o engenheiro Waldir Zanette, responsável pela obra por parte do Departamento Estadual de Infraestrutura (Deinfra), fica a aproximadamente 1,6 mil metros acima do nível do mar, apenas 150 abaixo do topo do Morro das Antenas, um dos pontos mais altos do Sul do país, a 1.750 metros.


http://www.movimento.fm.br/home/rod...atarina-sera-inaugurada-sexta-feira-na-serra/


----------



## xrtn2

BR-448 Rio Grande Do Sul State


----------



## xrtn2

More US$ 250 milllions for roads in São Paulo State



> Investimentos para obras de recuperação e modernização de rodovias em SP são aprovados
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pacote, estão previstas intervenções em 316 quilômetros de onze trechos de rodovias ao longo de 27 municípios do estado
> 
> O CAF - Corporação Andina de Fomento/ Banco de Desenvolvimento da América Latina aprovou, na última quinta-feira, 27/11, um empréstimo de R$ 420 milhões para um pacote de obras de recuperação e modernização de rodovias paulistas não concedidas. A contrapartida do Governo do Estado de São Paulo é de US$ 85 milhões, e a assinatura dos contratos entre o CAF e o Governo aconteça até março de 2013.
> 
> No pacote de obras estão previstas intervenções em 316 quilômetros de onze trechos de rodovias paulistas, ao longo de 27 municípios. As obras fazem parte do projeto de modernização da infraestrutura de transporte, com melhoria na logística e promoção do desenvolvimento socioeconômico do Estado de São Paulo.


http://saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia.php?id=224653&c=6


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 Paraná State.


----------



## xrtn2

Ribeirão Preto - São Paulo State


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 Mato Grosso State


----------



## Hello_World

xrtn2 said:


> São Paulo city.
> 
> Expressway
> 23 de Maio




http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501632

kay:


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Great:cheers::cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Investments SP-318 São Paulo state 


> Estado elabora projeto de duplicação da SP-318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Secretaria de Estado dos Transportes está elaborando o projeto de duplicação da rodovia Engº Tales de Lorena Peixoto Jr. (SP-318) entre a área urbana São Carlos e a entrada do Aeroporto Estadual Mário Pereira Lopes.
> 
> O deputado estadual Roberto Massafera (PSDB) afirmou, em entrevista exclusiva ao Primeira Página, que o projeto de engenharia definirá os detalhes desta grande obra, assim como o seu orçamento e cronograma. A estrada é a mais perigosa da região e tem sido palco de vários acidentes com vítimas fatais.
> 
> Além da duplicação da pista, o parlamentar tucano afirma que o projeto também prevê a construção de dois novos viadutos com rotatórias, sendo um na entrada do aeroporto e o segundo na entrada do Bairro Varjão. “Será uma grande obra que vai ampliar a segurança em toda esta região, além de facilitar o escoamento da produção e também ampliará o escoamento da produção”, comentou o deputado.
> 
> Massafera conseguiu aprovar na Assembléia Legislativa, uma emenda ao Orçamento do Estado de 2012 no valor de R$ 48 milhões. Estes recursos estão garantidos na Secretaria de Estado de Transportes. “Falta só conseguir aprovar a indicação da obra”.
> 
> O vice-presidente da TAM, Ruy Amparo, afirmaque a empresa aérea, que agora está atuando juntamente com a Lan -Chile, está apoiando o movimento político nas reivindicações ao Governo do Estado para a duplicação da rodovia Engenheiro Thales de Lorena Peixoto (SP-318), onde a empresa está localizada.


http://www.jornalpp.com.br/politica/item/8268-governo-estadual-elabora-projeto-de-duplicacao


----------



## mopc

xrtn2 said:


> Some works in Northern Brazil.


xrtn2 do you have any news on the paving of the BR-319? when will it be complete?


----------



## tall_dreams

These roads are absolutely fantastic! They look like real highways.


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^ Thank You.




mopc said:


> xrtn2 do you have any news on the paving of the BR-319? when will it be complete?


Works has stopped because of environmental issues.hno:hno:hno:

The government has money but can not build road without environmental license.




> Governo anula repasse de R$ 90 milhões à BR-319
> 
> 
> O Governo Federal cancelou repasse de R$ 90 milhões para a obra de recuperação da BR-319 (Porto Velho - Manaus). O cancelamento do recurso foi publicado no Diário Oficial da União (DOU) de dia 31 de maio.
> 
> O Departamento Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes no Amazonas (Dnit-AM) informou que a retirada do recurso do orçamento do Ministério dos Transportes (MT) ocorreu porque o projeto continua sem licenciamento ambiental.
> 
> Segundo o superintendente do Dnit-AM, Afonso Lins, os R$ 90 milhões cancelados seriam suficientes para um ano de trabalho nas obras de recuperação da rodovia.
> 
> O que está pendente na obra de recuperação da BR-319 é a construção do trecho intermediário de 405 quilômetros, localizado entre os quilômetros 250 e 655. A BR-319 tem 859 quilômetros de extensão.
> 
> O Dnit-AM estima um custo total de R$ 400 milhões para recuperar esse trecho. Reconstruída, a rodovia se tornará a principal ligação entre o Amazonas e o restante do País, por meio da Região Centro-Oeste.
> 
> A estrada foi aberta em 1973 pelo Governo Federal. Funcionou até a década de 1980. Hoje encontra-se intransitável. A recuperação do trecho intermediário da BR-319 foi submetida a Estudo de Impacto Ambiental (EIA). O estudo não foi aprovado pelo Instituto Brasileiro de Meio Ambiente e Recursos Naturais Renováveis (Ibama).
> 
> A recusa do EIA pelo Ibama impediu a emissão das licenças ambientais para o início das obras. O estudo foi realizado pela Universidade Federal do Amazonas. O processo de licenciamento está paralisado.
> 
> Entraves
> 
> Na edição de terça-feira, A CRÍTICA mostrou que as quatro rodovias federais que cruzam o Estado do Amazonas (BR-174, 230, 317 e 319) estão com obras lentas ou paradas e enfrentam entraves no licenciamento ambiental, em itens como fauna, flora e traçado de território indígena.
> 
> As exigências do Ibama para obras de rodovias na região são apontadas por Afonso Lins como obstáculos para romper o isolamento geográfico do Amazonas via terrestre. “Fazer obras de engenharia na Amazônia é muito complicado”, disse.
> 
> A BR-230, a Transamazônica, que possui 831 quilômetros dentro do Amazonas, ainda é uma estrada de terra. A pavimentação asfáltica só deve começar a ser executada em 2014, mas também vai necessitar de novo licenciamento.
> 
> Ligando Boca do Acre (AM) a Rio Branco (AC), a BR-317 tem 30 quilômetros de terra que faltam recuperar. O trecho cruza comunidades indígenas. Ainda não houve acordo. Desde 2010, o Dnit executa obras em 30 pontos críticos da BR-174. Até agora só foram feitos 15 trechos. O Ibama exige novo licenciamento.


http://acritica.uol.com.br/manaus/A...la-repasse-90_milhoes-BR-319_0_714528543.html


----------



## xrtn2

SP-348 São Paulo State.


MAP.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-070 São Paulo State


Map.


----------



## xrtn2

New interchange in São Paulo state. Near Ribeirão Preto city.

Video project below:



> Trevo ‘estrangulado’ em Ribeirão será remodelado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O projeto de remodelação do principal ponto de estrangulamento no trânsito de Ribeirão Preto - o trevo que interliga as rodovias Anhanguera, Abrão Assed, Antônio Machado Sant’Anna e Castelo Branco, na zona Leste - será anunciado segunda-feira, pelo governo estadual.
> 
> Mais de 80 mil veículos circulam diariamente pelo local, e motoristas enfrentam até 45 minutos de congestionamento para atravessar a rotatória nos horários de pico, entre 7h e 8h30, e das 17h às 18h30. Por hora, no local, são cerca de 8 mil veículos.
> 
> De acordo com o secretário de Obras, Abranche Fuad Abdo, o inicío das obras depende da autorização do governo estadual e da assinatura de convênio com o município.
> 
> "A Prefeitura ficará responsável por pequenas desapropriações e por eliminar interferências no local das obras", disse. O projeto vem sendo discutido há mais de dois anos pela prefeitura e Estado e deverá sair do papel no ano que vem.


http://www.jornalacidade.com.br/edi...estrangulado-em-ribeirao-sera-remodelado.html

...


----------



## xrtn2

Canal das Laranjeiras Bridge Construction Starts - BR-101 Santa Catarina State


----------



## xrtn2

SP-294 sÃO PAULO state


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330 São paulo State


----------



## xrtn2

Starts this week the second phase of "contorno de betim" in Minas Gerais State












> Contorno de Betim:
> 
> Esta semana, continuam as obras da segunda etapa do Contorno de Betim, que vai do Trevo Bandeirinhas à altura da Krupp, no km 491,3 da Fernão Dias. As intervenções estão na fase de terraplenagem, execução da drenagem e liberação das áreas desapropriadas. O Contorno, com a primeira etapa que vai do km 497,5 da rodovia ao Trevo de Acesso ao Bairro Bandeirinhas, terá cerca de 8 quilômetros de extensão e interligará a rodovia a vias expressas projetadas para desafogar o trânsito e desviar o tráfego pesado da região, além de aumentar a segurança dos usuários e das comunidades próximas ao local.


http://www.autopistafernao.com.br/?link=noticias.ver&id=13816


----------



## Positronn

^^ Meanwhile, in Santa Catarina and São Paulo, the Florianópolis bypass and the duplication of Serra do Cafezal, there are no works yet. It's good to know that, although all the three roads (BR-101, Régis and Fernão Dias) are operated by the same group (OHL), Autopista Fernão Dias isn't postponing its contractual obligations by any means possible, since the Betim bypass is being built.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-342 SÃO Paulo State


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 São Paulo State


----------



## Hello_World

xrtn2 said:


> SP-340 SÃO Paulo State
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7TbpM.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/C2i5J.jpg


SP-342 kay:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533870&page=3


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Thanks


----------



## keokiracer

Are there any pics or videos of the contraflow on SP-150 or SP-160?


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## keokiracer

Dayum! 

Thanks for the pic kay:


----------



## xrtn2

More $ 1 billion for roads in Santa Catarina state



> O Pacto por Santa Catarina prevê investimentos da ordem de R$ 1,9 bilhão em mais de 30% da malha rodoviária estadual, ou seja, 1,5 mil quilômetros. Os recursos previstos estão assim divididos: R$ 730 milhões do financiamento do BID e R$ 190 milhões do Banco de Desenvolvimento da América Latina (CAF). Santa Catarina contará ainda com mais R$ 1 bilhão do BNDES, dos quais R$ 430 milhões foram liberados recentemente.
> 
> 
> 
> Na ocasião, Raimundo Colombo participará ainda da inauguração do novo prédio da Prefeitura Municipal de Rio do Campo. Para a realização da obra, o Governo do Estado investiu R$ 300 mil, por meio do Badesc (Agência de Fomento do Estado de Santa Catarina), e contrapartida de R$ 400 mil da Prefeitura.


http://www.clmais.com.br/informacao...-investimento-para-rodovias-de-santa-catarina


----------



## xrtn2

SP-157' São Paulo State


----------



## xrtn2

Candido said:


> Do you have maps or more data about it?


----------



## JohnnyCX

Qué bien se ven muchas autopistas mostradas acá, amplias y bien mantenidas, con sus respectivos elementos de seguridad y señalética, y los entornos siempre verdes y pulcros, impresionante Brasil, mis respetos.
How good seem many motorways showed here, they are wide, well kept, with their respective road safety elements and signage, and with green and tidy surroundings, what an impressive country is Brazil, congratulations.


----------



## Alex Roney

Positronn said:


> Actually these new improvements will be the nationwide-known "road duplication", the construction of two new lanes beside the existing road, by a new model of concession. My fear is the low standard construction, missing curve retifications, viaducts, tunnels, what actually wouldn't meet a real "interstate standard". In my opinion, it's already late to define a true "Sistema de Autoestradas Brasileiras", with better standards, despite the hilly and challenging topography. São Paulo state already has many roads which would perfectly fit these better standards, but in other states, mainly the earlier duplicated federal roads, show an uncountable number of dangerous elements, and I don't see much talk and work in order to correct these problems.


This is true a lot of the recent duplicated highways by the government have been of questionable quality. Do you think this will also be an issue with private companies involved in the projects??


----------



## xrtn2

Alex Roney said:


> This is true a lot of the recent duplicated highways by the government have been of questionable quality. Do you think this will also be an issue with private companies involved in the projects??


This new 7,000 km highways will have bypass in some cities, no u-turn in 90% of the stretch.

For example BR116 and BR040 here in Minas State will have no-u-turn.

You can access roads projects here:

BR116/ br-040(MG)
http://3etapaconcessoes.antt.gov.br/index.php/content/view/999/3__ETAPA__fase_I_.html

BRs-262 (MG-ES);
http://www.transportes.gov.br/public/arquivo/arq1357753466.pdf

050 (GO-MG); 
http://www.transportes.gov.br/noticia/conteudo/id/72763/module/default

060/262/153 (DF-GO-MG); 
http://www.transportes.gov.br/public/arquivo/arq1357754721.pdf

153 (TO-GO); 
http://www.transportes.gov.br/public/arquivo/arq1357754992.pdf

101 (BA); 
http://www.transportes.gov.br/public/arquivo/arq1357756230.pdf

163 (MT);
http://www.transportes.gov.br/public/arquivo/arq1357755122.pdf

163/267/262 (MS)
http://www.transportes.gov.br/public/arquivo/arq1357755577.pdf


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2




----------



## Positronn

Alex Roney said:


> This is true a lot of the recent duplicated highways by the government have been of questionable quality. Do you think this will also be an issue with private companies involved in the projects??


Actually, I think the most recent projects do have reasonable quality, in terms of project and execution, but they are just too slow. For example, a road that I have accompanied, the duplication of BR-101 in Santa Catarina state, the south section has more tunnels, more third lanes, better access control (more marginal roads) than the northern section. Although the better project, it's been already 8 years since the construction started and there are at least more 4 years of works. I think the private companies have the tools to complete the challenging job of 100% duplicated roads in five years, but even though there are no U-turns in median predicted, I don't think there won't be any. I also haven't read anything about curve retifications and better standards requirements; the only real requirement is the road duplication with some viaducts, but it won't guarantee a safe road. 
But that's ok, the brazilian driver still doesn't know the difference between a duplicated road and a real motorway, unfortunately.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-310



DSC_0021 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0024 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anaperugini/8148785890/


DSC_0027 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0028 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0030 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0038 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0048 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


----------



## joao_silva_silva

^^ The 1st, 2nd and 3rd photos are from SP 348 - Bandeirantes.


----------



## xrtn2

Sorry.

SP-348









[/url] DSC_0064 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr[/IMG]


DSC_0065 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr



DSC_0067 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anaperugini/8148736052/


DSC_0075 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0080 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0083 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0088 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0089 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0093 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0096 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


DSC_0104 by Ana Perugini, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-150


----------



## xrtn2

SP-340

2013 thread by HELLOWORLD
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99471049#post99471049









HELLOWORLD








HELLOWORLD








HELLOWORLD








HELLOWORLD








HELLOWORLD








HELLOWORLD

SP 065


















HELLOWORLD


----------



## joao_silva_silva

The last 3 photos are from SP 065 - Dom Pedro I.


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Sorry. Fixed.

Por favor quando for assim me mande um MP porque assim o thread fica mais limpo.


----------



## xrtn2

$75 millions for Curitiba north bypass(BR-116).



> 22/01/2013 06h40 - Atualizado em 22/01/2013 08h17
> Investimento de R$ 150 milhões deve garantir Contorno Norte de Curitiba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concessionária que administra a BR-116 anunciou que pretende iniciar obra.
> Trecho vai ligar a Rodovia da Uva à BR-116; obra será feita em duas etapas.
> 
> A concessionária Autopista Régis Bittencourt apresentou ao governo do Paraná, na segunda-feira (21), um plano de investimentos de R$ 150 milhões, no qual está prevista a construção do Contorno Norte de Curitiba. Além disso, parte do dinheiro também será usada em obras viárias na cidade de Colombo, na Região Metropolitana da capital paranaense.
> 
> A obra será dividida em duas etapas, sendo a primeira a construção de 13 quilômetros de vias marginais e três intercessões da BR-116, em Colombo. Já na segunda, está prevista a construção do contorno, que vai ligar a PR-418, conhecida como Rodovia da Uva, à BR-116.
> Essas obras já estavam previstas no contrato de concessão da BR-116. Com a conclusão, motoristas que trafegam pela rodovia podem ter mais uma opção de cruzar a região de Curitiba sem ter que entrar no trânsito pesado da cidade.
> 
> A intenção do governo do estado é que as obras sejam iniciadas antes da Copa do Mundo, em 2014. Para o início dos trabalhos, é preciso uma autorização da Agência Nacional de Transportes Terrestres (Antt). A empresa acredita que até o fim de 2013 as obras já tenham começado. Na reunião com o governador Beto Richa (PSDB), os empresários da concessionária pediram que ele intervenha junto ao governo federal para acelerar a liberação do documento.
> 
> Além dos R$ 150 milhões investidos pela empresa, outra parte da obra deve ser financiada com recursos públicos, por meio da Coordenação da Região Metropolitana de Curitiba (Comec). O motivo é que parte da obra coincide com o Contorno Metropolitano do PAC da Copa, outra obra prevista para ficar pronta nos próximos anos.


http://g1.globo.com/parana/noticia/...deve-garantir-contorno-norte-de-curitiba.html


----------



## Positronn

^^ What a cheap bypass. Not coincidentally, it won't be built by the government.


----------



## xrtn2

SC-448









renehass








renehass








renehass








renehass








renehass








renehass


----------



## FAAN

^^


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Some signs:cheers:


----------



## Zinabre

Neerlandense said:


> Very good highway within this state of Paraná. Appears to be excellent.


They should be much better given the exorbitant toll prices.


----------



## xrtn2

PR 151


----------



## xrtn2

BR-374


----------



## xrtn2

SP-310 To SP-225, São Paulo State



















SP-225


----------



## xrtn2

SP-334 São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 São Paulo State


----------



## apinamies

Great photos, but aren't almost pictures from Sao Paulo state little diversity would be nice.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Okay


----------



## xrtn2

BR-277 Paraná State]


----------



## mironga_110

*Um pouco de FREEWAY - BR 290*


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 São Paulo State.


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 Rio de Janeiro State


----------



## xrtn2

Toll road concessions to be placed for auction in 2013.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-294


----------



## xrtn2

BR-376 Parana State (Rodovia do café)


----------



## xrtn2

MG-010 - Minas Gerais State


----------



## xrtn2

Starts next week construction SP-021 North

length:43kms.

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What about the eastern part of the Rodoanel? It is supposedly under construction since August 2011, but July 2012 imagery in Google Earth shows no construction.


----------



## Positronn

^^ Actually it is under construction. There are news about it on this thread, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889252&page=171&highlight=
It is said that the private company responsible for the eastern section has completed the digging works of a tunnel in this stretch, so it is on the schedule. This is the only stretch fully built and operated by a private company (concessionária), thus it is argued that delays won't be frequent. All in all, it is also said that a part of the eastern stretch, between Ayrton Senna and Dutra Highway, there are no works yet.


----------



## xrtn2

^^^

Here:


----------



## Penn's Woods

I've never been to Brazil and I'm not going to any time soon, but this thread makes me want to.

:cheers:


----------



## paulista1978

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> I know well the words: is near the city of Bauru.


Never heard of BR-369 in the state of SP before.


----------



## ironpro

paulista1978 said:


> Never heard of BR-369 in the state of SP before.


Right would be SP-225 (inside SP state)


----------



## Mr.Falcon

xrtn2 said:


> Of course.:nuts:
> 
> Cat's eyes are very common.


Not that commom... They´re only present in some of the better highways and on the recently restored ones.


----------



## xrtn2

News about BR-448- Porto Alegre metropolitan area



Rossanezi said:


> Conclusão da Rodovia do Parque pode atrasar
> Greve no Dnit deverá influir na entrega da obra, prevista inicialmente para dezembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nova estrada projetada para diminuir a dor de cabeça dos motoristas que diariamente sentem-se encurralados pelo trânsito da Região Metropolitana pode atrasar.
> 
> Apesar de afirmar que as obras seguem em ritmo normal, o consórcio que gerencia a construção da BR-448 (Rodovia do Parque) já admite que a entrega pode ser postergada, em função da greve dos servidores públicos do Departamento Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes (Dnit).
> 
> O relatório mais recente, do mês de junho, aponta que 82% do trabalho já foi concluído. A previsão inicial do órgão é de que a via fique pronta em dezembro deste ano e absorva cerca de 40% do fluxo da engarrafada BR-116. O Dnit estima que cerca de 37,5 mil veículos transitem pela rodovia em dias úteis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaduto que ligará a BR-448 à freeway está quase concluído
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uma das principais saídas da rodovia terá ligação com a região da Arena do Grêmio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponte sobre o Rio Gravataí fará conexão com a freeway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alças de acesso ainda precisam de pavimentação
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previsão do Dnit é que entrega da obra ocorra em dezembro deste ano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apesar da greve no Dnit, máquinas e caminhões continuam em atividade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sistemas de terraplenagem e pavimentação ainda estão incompletos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anéis viários também farão ligação com a BR-386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR-448 será alternativa para a BR-116, entre Sapucaia do Sul e Canoas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estrutura da ponte sobre o Rio Gravataí começa a tomar forma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expectativa é de que a Rodovia do Parque absorva 40% do fluxo da BR-116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quase 40 mil veículos devem trafegar pela rodovia diariamente
> 
> Segundo o coordenador do consórcio, Luiz Antônio Didoné, nesta semana houve pagamentos das faturas de abril e maio, mas as medições dos serviços executados seguem emperradas pela paralisação dos trabalhadores.
> 
> Ainda que os grevistas voltem logo ao trabalho, as medições demoram de 30 a 45 dias para ser entregues.
> 
> - O pagamento das faturas (de abril e maio) não resolve por completo, mas as empreiteiras seguem trabalhando. É possível que atrase (a construção da Rodovia do Parque). Esperamos que essa questão se resolva o mais rápido possível, porque já tem muita coisa acumulada - explica Didoné.
> 
> O engenheiro observa ainda que os faturamentos de junho e julho irão atrasar, e que o efeito desse atraso será percebido somente por volta do mês de outubro.
> 
> - Quem tem mais dinheiro em caixa, aguenta. Nós, por exemplo, já estamos em contenção de despesas - afirma Didoné.
> 
> O presidente do Sindicato da Indústria da Construção de Estradas, Pavimentação e Obras de Terraplenagem em Geral no Estado (Sicepot-RS), Nelson Sperb Neto, acredita que atrasos devem ocorrer, mas adota postura mais comedida:
> 
> - Provavelmente haverá atraso, mas não podemos afirmar que vai afetar o prazo da BR-448.
> 
> Conforme a assessoria de imprensa do Dnit no Rio Grande do Sul, a greve dos servidores do departamento em nada afeta os trabalhos da Rodovia do Parque, que estariam dentro do cronograma. Quanto às suspeitas de sobrepreço nas obras, o órgão afirmou que o assunto está sendo discutido com o Tribunal de Contas da União (TCU).
> 
> *O andamento das obras*
> 
> *Lote 1*
> 
> Situado entre o km 0 (Sapucaia do Sul) e o km 9,1 (na BR-386, em Canoas), com duas pistas de duas faixas cada, possibilitará acesso a Esteio
> 
> Extensão: 9,14 km
> 
> Consórcio: Sultepa Construções e Comércio Ltda. e Toniolo Busnello S/A
> 
> Obras concluídas: 79% Situação: faltam terraplenagem, obras de arte e adaptação à rede de água e esgoto em Esteio
> 
> *Lote 2*
> 
> Situado entre o km 9,1 e o km 14,4, com duas pistas de três faixas cada, possibilitará acesso a Canoas
> 
> Extensão: 5,3 km
> 
> Consórcio: Construcap e Ferreira Guedes
> 
> Obras concluídas: 81%
> 
> Situação: faltam terraplenagem, obras de arte e pavimentação
> 
> *Lote 3*
> 
> Situado entre o km 14,4 e o km 22,3, com duas pistas de três faixas cada, dará acesso à zona industrial portuária de Canoas e a Porto Alegre
> 
> Extensão: 7,9 km
> 
> Consórcio: Queiroz Galvão, OAS, Brasília/Guaíba
> 
> Obras concluídas: 85%
> 
> Situação: a ponte estaiada sobre o Rio Gravataí e a elevada que dá acesso a ela estão em estágio avançado, restam apenas conexões. Além disso, faltam algumas obras complementares
> 
> Fotos: Ronaldo Bernardi / Agencia RBS
> 
> Matéria retirada do site 'Zero Hora'


----------



## xrtn2

vitinhooo said:


> Rondon (SP-300) hoje de manhã, fotos de celular, bem ruinzinhas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essa madeira, se não me engano, ruma para a cidade de Três Lagoas para abastecer a Eldorado Celulose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bauru:



....


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB

xrtn2 said:


> Cat's eyes are very common.


And very, very useful at night (of course, LOL; I mean they make the road much more safe at night).


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB

Mr.Falcon said:


> Not that commom... They´re only present in some of the better highways and on the recently restored ones.


Yeah, but and yet, they still are very common on our streets and roads, more than in other places.


----------



## MBeier

In the South of Brazil is very common to have fog specially at Winter therefore Cat eyes are demanding


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## Positronn

^^ Omg where are these ones from?


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Rodovia Transbrasiliania, Ocauçu, São Paulo.:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Border Minas State/São Paulo State


----------



## xrtn2

Border São Paulo state/Parana state


----------



## bozenBDJ

Recife - Today's Go XL: GTC picture 


Via Mangue 16-08-2013 by Lauro Moura, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

BR-040 Minas State


----------



## xrtn2

A 10 KM stretch opened



Marcio Staffa said:


> Raposo Tavares ganha mais 10 km de duplicação na região de Itapetininga
> 
> Obras fazem parte da primeira etapa de duplicação da rodovia entre Araçoiaba da Serra e Capela do Alto
> 
> O governador Geraldo Alckmin entregou nesta sexta-feira, 23, no município de Capela do Alto, a duplicação de 10 km da rodovia Raposo Tavares entre o km 120 e o km 130. As obras fazem parte da primeira fase de duplicação da Raposo na região de Itapetininga. Ao final desta fase, a rodovia terá sido duplicada do km 115,5 ao km 132,62, entre Araçoiaba da Serra e Capela do Alto, por onde passam 10,8 mil veículos por dia.


----------



## xrtn2

PR-444 Parana State


----------



## Rossanezi

I live only for 1 km of the PR-444 and love, is very pleasant to drive through it.


----------



## Positronn

^^ Is this road significantly safer than a standard 2-lane undivided road, although it has 4 lanes without central barrier? What is your perception by living closing to it?


----------



## Rossanezi

Positronn said:


> ^^ Is this road significantly safer than a standard 2-lane undivided road, although it has 4 lanes without central barrier? What is your perception by living closing to it?


Indeed many accidents happen due to vehicles losing control and invade the oncoming lane. Already programmed by the dealership that runs the stretch of barrier placement New Jersey Mandaguari to Londrina.

Google Translate


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Positronn said:


> ^^ Is this road significantly safer than a standard 2-lane undivided road, although it has 4 lanes without central barrier? What is your perception by living closing to it?


As you can see there is little room to correct errors before crashing into oncoming traffic, so these roads are among the unsafest type, especially if traffic volumes are high. 

The Netherlands is a very safety-conscious country (perhaps too much at times) and considers these layouts highly unsafe. You can only find such layouts in urban environments, and even then they are undesired, even when the speed limit is 50 km/h. But they are rare over here. Guidelines in the Netherlands desire a median separation if the posted speed limit is higher than 80 km/h, but that guideline is one of the most ignored of all in this country (there are quite a number of 100 km/h undivided two-lane highways).

I believe this type of road is called a "poor boy highway" in the U.S., where a 2+1 or 1x2 road is being converted into 1x4 lanes without a median separation. It's a cost-effective way to add more capacity, but at the expense of traffic safety.


----------



## xrtn2

In Brazil this kind of road isnt common.


I did find another example in sao paulo state, SP-294:


----------



## xrtn2

BR-470 ( 73 km )

Santa Caratina state

Cost: 1,5 billion R$ = 700 millions dollar


----------



## Positronn

By the way, I haven't seen these kind of roads in the Europe (in US I've found some) in GSV. This 2+2 road lacks safety space as you said, but it's just the same situation of cars running in opposite directions very closely, separated by a yellow line on the ground, that happens on a regular 1+1 road. So problems with head on collisions should be largely avoided because there is no need to wait for empty lanes to overtake; on the other hand, this design certainly encourages higher speeds and mistakes become more catastrophic, without regarding to increased risk in crossing the road (both by car and by foot). 

All that said, I wonder if it wouldn't be better to have 2+1 roads, separated by central barriers instead.


----------



## xrtn2

Positronn said:


> All that said, I wonder if it wouldn't be better to have 2+1 roads, separated by central barriers instead.


I dont think so.

Its better a 2x2 highway, both are expensive but 2+1 plus central barriers there is no overtaking lanes.


----------



## Positronn

^^ There are overtaking lanes 50% of the time 
If traffic volumes aren't that high, I don't think this is a problem.


----------



## xrtn2

Beautiful Highways scenarios.


----------



## xrtn2

Update SP-099 



renatojmc said:


> Pessoal, seguem as fotos que tirei hoje (01/09/2013) das obras da Tamoios de alguns trechos ja prontos. Não consegui tirar das pontes, mas parece serem as obras que irão demorar mais. Além do trecho da cidade de Paraibuna. Passo de 15 em 15 dias pela rodovia e as obras seguem aceleradas. Porem com o aumento da temperatura deste fds já peguei um transito bem superior e a viagem até o vale está demorando uma hora a mais. Espero que gostem. Estava sozinho e soh com o celular.


----------



## Rossanezi

xrtn2 said:


> Beautiful Highways scenarios.


Beautiful, stunning and spectacular. Anchieta-Imigrantes, one of Brazil's most beautiful roads.


----------



## xrtn2

Rossanezi said:


> Beautiful, stunning and spectacular. Anchieta-Imigrantes, one of *Brazil's most beautiful roads.*


+1

Its really fantastic.


----------



## xrtn2

Mandaguari bypass.



josinei said:


> *Moradores e comerciantes de Mandaguari aprovam contorno rodoviário*
> 
> 30/08/2013 17:32
> 
> Comerciantes, empresários e moradores aprovam o contorno rodoviário que está sendo implantado em Mandaguari, na região Noroeste do Estado. A construção do contorno, que é uma parceria do Governo do Paraná e da concessionária Viapar, será fundamental para desafogar o trânsito pesado de caminhões que circulam dentro do município, além de desenvolver a região. Atualmente, ruas centrais da cidade recebem todo o tráfego da rodovia BR 376, o que gera transtornos, acidentes e barulho. Estão sendo investidos R$ 95 milhões nesta obra.
> 
> “Esta é, atualmente, a maior obra de implantação do Paraná. Há 20 anos o Estado não tinha uma obra deste porte. Com este contorno, vamos deixar o Paraná mais competitivo, além de melhorar o fluxo, a segurança e a qualidade do transporte da região”, disse o secretário estadual de Infraestrutura, José Richa Filho.
> 
> A obra, que tem previsão para estar pronta no início do segundo semestre de 2014, já está com 55% dos serviços finalizados. Cerca de 75% da base dos dez quilômetros das pistas já foram feitos, com serviços de drenagem e terraplenagem. Além das pistas, o contorno terá sete interseções, que estão com metade dos serviços executados. Serão quatro viadutos (dois rodoviários e dois ferroviários) e três trincheiras, para o trânsito de máquinas agrícolas e animais.
> 
> BENEFÍCIOS - Para os moradores, comerciantes e motoristas de Mandaguari, a construção do contorno será fundamental para o desenvolvimento econômico do município. O caminhoneiro Genésio Muller, que transporta todo o tipo de produto, afirma que o contorno vai melhorar o transporte de cargas. “Vamos ganhar tempo nesta rodovia e o trânsito vai ficar mais livre na rodovia e dentro da cidade. Além de diminuir os acidentes”, disse.
> 
> Para o gerente de logística da RodoCoop - cooperativa de transporte -, José Thome Junior, a obra do governo estadual vai melhorar a qualidade de vida dos moradores. “Além de agilizar o transporte de cargas e melhorar a ligação Mandaguari-Maringá, a obra vai desenvolver muito o município, melhorando a qualidade de vida de toda a população”, explicou.
> 
> E para o comerciante e motociclista Élton Rodrigues da Rocha, o maior benefício é a diminuição de acidentes e do barulho que os caminhões causam dentro de Mandaguari. “Dentro da cidade passam muito caminhões e é difícil e perigoso dividirmos o trânsito com eles. Vai diminuir o barulho e o trânsito pesado aqui no centro da cidade”, finalizou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aen.pr.gov.br/modules/no...tes-de-Mandaguari-aprovam-contorno-rodoviario


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*BR-448*, Porto Alegre-Canoas



GersonLDN said:


>


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Approved *tunnel* linking *Santos* (433,000 inh.) and *Guarujá* (306,000 inh.). Brazil's busiest port lies between them and till today they're linked by ferry boats:



martche said:


> *Prefeitos de Santos e Guarujá recebem projeto final de túnel que ligará as duas cidades*
> 
> De A Tribuna On-line
> 
> O prefeito de Santos, Paulo Alexandre Barbosa (PSDB), e a prefeita de Guarujá, Maria Antonieta de Brito (PMDB), receberam, na manhã desta terça-feira, cópias do Estudo de Impacto Ambiental e do Relatório de Impacto Ambiental (Eia-Rima) do projeto de construção do túnel imerso que ligará as duas cidades. A entrega dos documentos foi feita no Palácio dos Bandeirantes, em São Paulo. Conforme o assessor da presidência da Dersa, o engenheiro Estanislau Marcka, o próximo passo será o agendamento de três audiências públicas. “A audiência do empreendimento será uma só. Deve ser em São Paulo. É para os empresários”, explica Marcka. “E as ambientais são duas: uma em Santos e outra em Guarujá. Quem marca é a Cetesb. Mas deve ser dentro de 60 dias, mais ou menos”.
> 
> Até o final do ano, segundo o representante da Dersa, deverá ser publicada a pré-qualificação para contratação das obras e a licitação do primeiro trimestre de 2014. O início dos trabalhos está previsto para julho de 2014 e o término, para o final de 2017. As informações foram dadas pelo engenheiro da Dersa durante a apresentação das informações coletadas nas duas primeiras etapas do Plano Metropolitano de Desenvolvimento Estratégico da Baixada Santista, na segunda-feira, no Teatro Guarany, em Santos.
> 
> Projeto
> 
> Orçado em R$ 2,466 bilhões, o túnel imerso será composto por seis módulos de concreto, cada um deles pesando 40 mil toneladas. Serão feitas duas células para veículos, com três faixas cada uma, e uma central, para pedestres e ciclistas. Os módulos serão construídos em uma doca seca e depois serão levados, flutuando, até o local onde ficará o túnel e afundados.
> 
> Em Santos, o túnel sairá na altura da Avenida Siqueira Campos (Canal 4). “Do lado de Santos ele sai em Y. Procurou-se integrar com o viário local. Será feito um viaduto sobre a (avenida) Portuária, para melhorar a mobilidade”. Do lado de Guarujá, haverá uma saída exclusiva para os caminhões acessarem a margem esquerda do Porto. Embora não esteja previsto na obra, Marcka diz que sobrará um espaço livre no trecho do lado de Santos e de Guarujá e que um estacionamento poderá ser feito nessa área. “Do lado de Santos, acho muito conveniente, particularmente pelo fato de estar ao lado do Concais”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.atribuna.com.br/noticias.asp?idnoticia=202149&idDepartamento=5&idCategoria=0





Renaudt said:


> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia.php?id=232229





luancarpe said:


>


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Bridge* over Madeira river (Amazon tributary), on *Porto Velho*, Rondônia. It will connect the state of Acre with the rest of the country:



Dudu Lex said:


> Fotos de junho de 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.grupoaterpa.com.br/obras/pontes-e-viadutos/?nggpage=2
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Escher

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Bridge* over Madeira river (Amazon tributary), on *Porto Velho*, Rondônia. It will connect the state of Acre with the rest of the country:


This is not right. This bridge is in Porto Velho and will is part of the BR-319 that links with Amazonas state. The bridge that will connect Acre state is also over the Madeira river but about 200 kms southwest of PVH. It's part of BR-364 and last time I heard it was still on project stages.


----------



## xrtn2

GO-469 Update


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Lanes addition works on *PR-445* (Londrina Metropolitan Area, Paraná state) reaches 40% (more info, pics and maps on post *#1493*, *page 75*):



Ibra Ldna said:


> (...)
> 
> *DER garante que obras de duplicação da PR-445 entre Londrina e Cambé atingiram os 40%*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As obras de duplicação da *PR-445*, entre *Londrina* e *Cambé* (16 km de Londrina), completaram nesta semana 40% dos serviços. O Departamento de Estradas e Rodagens (DER-PR) prevê que a obra esteja concluída até outubro do ano que vem. O investimento é de *R$ 95 milhões*, feito pelo governo do Estado.
> 
> Além dos *17 quilômetros*, feitos com recursos do Estado, mais *5,5 quilômetros*, entre Cambé e o distrito da *Warta*, em Londrina, serão duplicados em parceria do governo estadual e a concessionária de rodovias Econorte. O investimento neste trecho é de R$ 44,2 milhões.
> 
> A duplicação é uma antiga reivindicação de Londrina e região, pois se trata do trecho urbano da rodovia, por onde passam milhares de veículos todos os dias. A obra no trecho entre Londrina e Cambé foi autorizada pelo governador Beto Richa no final de 2012. "Há muitos anos a comunidade aguarda essa duplicação. Neste trecho mais crítico há transtornos viários, tráfego de veículos pesados e muitos acidentes diariamente", afirmou Richa.
> 
> "São investimentos do Estado e uma parte da concessionária Econorte, e isso é graças ao diálogo e a negociação que estamos fazendo. Com os 22 quilômetros duplicados, vamos atender o grande crescimento da produção da região, que é conhecida por escoar grande número de aves e grãos", disse o secretário estadual da Infraestrutura e Logística, José Richa Filho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viadutos
> 
> Estão sendo duplicados 17 quilômetros da PR-445. A obra é executada em três lotes. O projeto prevê a construção de 11 viadutos e trincheiras, além de seis passarelas. "Já atuamos em praticamente 100% dos lotes. Estamos dentro do prazo físico e financeiro e, no período de um ano, terminaremos toda a obra dentro do cronograma previsto", disse o superintendente regional do DER-PR, José Ferreira Heidegger.
> 
> O trecho mais adiantado da obra é entre o conjunto Jamile Dequech e a Avenida Harry Prochet, na zona sul de Londrina. A terraplanagem foi concluída e a primeira camada de asfalto deve ser aplicada em até 15 dias. Em 30 dias o tráfego de veículos nesta região já deve ser liberado. Ali, a rodovia será rebaixada 7,5 metros com a construção de um viaduto, passando por baixo da avenida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O trecho seguinte segue da avenida até a Universidade Estadual de Londrina (UEL). As pistas laterais já estão prontas e as marginais próximas da universidade estão sendo abertas. "No trecho que vai da UEL até o viaduto da BR-369, em Cambé, 90% das marginais já estão concluídas", informou. "Neste trecho serão três viadutos nos cruzamentos com as avenidas Marechal Deodoro, Gaspar Dutra e Parigot de Souza", acrescentou.
> 
> O superintendente regional do DER explica que o projeto inicial previa uma trincheira no cruzamento com a Avenida Marechal Deodoro. No entanto, o projeto foi alterado após uma manifestação da população local que entendeu que a obra dividiria o bairro e afetaria o comércio local. "Fizemos um termo de ajuste com o Ministério Público e vamos rebaixar a rodovia", informou. Será retirado cerca de 90 mil metros cúbicos de solo para a construção do viaduto, material que será reutilizado em outro trecho da duplicação, evitando gastos superiores no projeto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambé/Warta
> 
> No trecho entre Cambé e Warta, além da duplicação das pistas, serão feitos dois viadutos, um no cruzamento com a BR-369, e outro no acesso ao Jardim Ana Rosa, em Cambé.
> 
> Neste trecho 80% da terraplenagem e da drenagem já estão feitos, que fazem parte da base das vias. Já começaram as obras dos dois viadutos, cerca de 10% de serviço executado.
> 
> A duplicação da PR-445 é importante não apenas para desafogar o tráfego de veículo, mas, principalmente, pela segurança que trará aos moradores da região, motoristas e pedestres. "É uma mudança total. Em cada travessia da rodovia haverá passagem de pedestre. Para os motoristas também, tanto o que estiver trafegando pela rodovia, como o que estiver na área urbana, pelas marginais, irão se sentir muito mais seguros", ressaltou Heidegger.
> 
> Fonte: http://londrina.odiario.com/londrin...-londrina-e-cambe-atingiram-os-40/#ad-image-0
> 
> Boas notícias... o ritmo das obras realmente impressiona. A duplicacao ate a Warta vai mudar a cara da regiao. Pra quem vem do Estado de SP tinha a impressão que chegava numa vila. Agora a coisa começa a mudar de figura....


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Interesting upgrade.


----------



## Suburbanist

keokiracer said:


> ^^ Thanks, I got that far, but I didn't understand the complete stops of traffic. I understand that traffic can get pretty bad, but complete stops that take multiple minutes? Were they blocking the road for the roadworks every 5-10 minutes or so?


The road is undergoing construction, so maybe they halted traffic for several minutes for some machine positioning or other activity that required full closure of the highway.


----------



## Suburbanist

That sector of 2+1 highway mentioned above (BR-116), which is going construction, has a VTM (2012) of 16.300, 83% of which are trucks.


----------



## mopc

vitinhooo said:


>


What is the single carriageway road at the beginning of the video? BR-050? When is it going to be duplicated?

Can anyone post an updated version of the map below, showing Brazil's dual highways + what's being duplicated at this moment, please?


----------



## Suburbanist

mopc said:


> What is the single carriageway road at the beginning of the video? BR-050? When is it going to be duplicated?


All single carriageway sectors on that video will be twinned by the end of 2019. The whole route will then be under concession to private operators.


----------



## xrtn2

IMG_0345 por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr



IMG_0346 por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr



IMG_0368 por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr



IMG_0369 por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


IMG_0391 por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Alcohol-Truck transporting the brazilian alcohol from Sugar Cane por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Rodovia Mal Rondon por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Rodovia Mal Rondon por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


IMG_0394 por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr



IMG_0375 por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-099

*PHotos by Caco SSC*


----------



## xrtn2

RIO DE JANEIRO

BR 040


PHOTOS BT DRIANO MG


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

sp-021 UPDATE


----------



## xrtn2

The best highways in Brazil - São Paulo state - state government ad


----------



## xrtn2

PHotos by CACO SSC BRAZIL


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Third lane addition on *Anhanguera Highway* between Americana and Campinas (*São Paulo* state):



vitinhooo said:


> Sáb, 28/12/13 - 12h48
> Anhanguera recebe terceiras faixas na região de Americana
> 
> _Obra amplia em 50% capacidade da via nos dois sentidos entre o km 120 e o km 128_
> 
> Cinco meses antes do previsto, a rodovia Anhanguera recebeu a terceira faixa na altura de Americana. A obra amplia em 50% a capacidade da rodovia no trecho nos dois sentidos. "Estamos entregando mais 16 km de terceira faixa aqui em Americana. Oito quilômetros de cada lado, do km 120 ao km 128", afirmou o governador Geraldo Alckmin durante a inauguração neste sábado, 28.
> 
> A obra foi executada pela concessionária Autoban, com fiscalização e gerenciamento da Artesp (Agência de Transporte do Estado de São Paulo). Todos os recursos utilizados - R$ 23,9 milhões - são provenientes de arrecadação com pedágio. O trecho recebe, por dia, cerca de 94 mil veículos nos dois sentidos.
> 
> As novas faixas fazem parte de um pacote de ampliação da Anhanguera, que teve início em maio de 2012. Já foram entregues terceiras faixas do km 62 ao km 71, entre Jundiaí e Louveira, e pista marginal do km 86 ao km 89, no sentido interior, entre Valinhos e Campinas. "Até abril, teremos mais 10 km de terceira faixa na altura de Louveira e Vinhedo, e 25,5 km de marginais em Campinas, Sumaré, Nova Odessa até Americana", disse Alckmin. "Teremos ainda em maio início das obras de Americana até Limeira, mais 19 km de terceiras faixas. Iremos até o km 147", anunciou.
> 
> Ainda em Americana, Alckmin descerrou a placa de inauguração do dispositivo de acesso à rodovia Luiz de Queiroz (SP-304). O dispositivo foi remodelado para dar mais segurança aos 56 mil usuários e motoristas que passam todos os dias pelo trecho.
> 
> Do Portal do Governo do Estado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José Luís da Conceição
> 
> 
> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnot...ebe-terceiras-faixas-na-regiuo-de-americana#1


----------



## xrtn2

LMG-800 MINAS GERAIS STATE


----------



## xrtn2

New tolls in Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Brasilia 

*Segunda ponte, ligando o Plano à península*


















Aqui está desatualizado pois a via termina na L4 Norte. O projeto atual é de ir até a L2 Norte.


















*Projeto das vias*







[


----------



## xrtn2

SP-360 SÃO PAULO STATE UPDATE







BR 116 BAHIA STATE UPDATE

A 84 KM SEGMENT


----------



## mopc

Which sections of the BR-116 are still not dual?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *BRAZILIAN FLEET 2012* (Cars + SUVs + Pickup trucks)
> 
> 
> *2012*
> 
> *--------- Fleet Car+Pickup+SUV Dec 2012 --- Dec 2010 --- Growth %
> 
> BRASIL --- 50.209.194 --- 43.333.074 --- 15,87%
> 
> 1. SUDESTE --- 27.628.892 --- 24.197.387 --- 14,18%
> 
> 2. SUL --- 10.721.219 --- 9.256.587 --- 15,82%
> 
> 3. NORDESTE --- 6.000.479 --- 4.964.526 --- 20,87%
> 
> 4. CENTRO-OESTE --- 4.241.426 --- 3.581.506 --- 18,43%
> 
> 5. NORTE --- 1.617.178 --- 1.333.068 --- 21,31%*
> 
> 
> 1. São Paulo --- 17.202.908 --- 15.260.318 --- 12,73%
> 
> 2. Minas Gerais --- 5.430.843 --- 4.592.149 --- 18,26%
> 
> 3. Paraná --- 4.153.880 --- 3.581.553 --- 15,98%
> 
> 4. Rio de Janeiro --- 4.089.476 --- 3.561.407 --- 14,83%
> 
> 5. Rio Grande do Sul --- 3.917.375 --- 3.394.649 --- 15,40%
> 
> 6. Santa Catarina --- 2.649.964 --- 2.280.385 --- 16,21%
> 
> 7. Goiás --- 1.721.899 --- 1.433.634 --- 20,11%
> 
> 8. Bahia --- 1.608.255 --- 1.324.948 --- 21,38%
> 
> 9. Pernambuco --- 1.204.401 --- 1.006.037 --- 19,72%
> 
> 10. Distrito Federal --- 1.188.526 --- 1.044.561 --- 13,78%
> 
> 11. Ceará --- 983.716 --- 818.151 --- 20,24%
> 
> 12. Espírito Santo --- 905.665 --- 783.513 --- 15,59%
> 
> 13. Mato Grosso do Sul --- 668.216 --- 558.852 --- 19,57%
> 
> 14. Mato Grosso --- 662.785 --- 544.459 --- 21,73%
> 
> 15. Pará --- 536.975 --- 438.327 --- 22,51%
> 
> 16. Rio Grande do Norte --- 474.883 --- 400.666 --- 18,52%
> 
> 17. Paraíba --- 449.954 --- 375.067 --- 19,97%
> 
> 18. Maranhão --- 398.851 --- 317.267 --- 25,71%
> 
> 19. Amazonas --- 392.940 --- 336.169 --- 16,89%
> 
> 20. Alagoas --- 305.461 --- 252.046 --- 21,19%
> 
> 21. Piauí --- 292.799 --- 234.882 --- 24,66%
> 
> 22. Sergipe --- 282.159 --- 235.462 --- 19,83%
> 
> 23. Rondônia --- 262.260 --- 207.059 --- 26,66%
> 
> 24. Tocantins --- 194.590 --- 159.089 --- 22,32%
> 
> 25. Acre --- 82.864 --- 68.111 --- 21,66%
> 
> 26. Amapá --- 78.077 --- 66.749 --- 16,97%
> 
> 27. Roraima --- 69.472 --- 57.564 --- 20,69%
> 
> 
> *--------- Fleet Car+Pickup+SUV Dec 2012 --- Dec 2010 --- Growth %*
> 
> 1. São Paulo (SP) --- 9.587.747 --- 8.662.131 --- 10,69%
> _--- São Paulo --- 5.555.393 --- 5.254.715 --- 5,72%_
> 
> 2. Rio de Janeiro (RJ) --- 3.236.720 --- 2.847.574 --- 13,67%
> _--- Rio de Janeiro --- 1.964.592 --- 1.767.458 --- 11,15%_
> 
> 3. Belo Horizonte (MG) --- 2.050.206 --- 1.758.497 --- 16,59%
> _--- Belo Horizonte --- 1.229.925 --- 1.087.827 --- 13,06%_
> 
> 4. Curitiba (PR) --- 1.623.463 --- 1.434.704 --- 13,16%
> _--- Curitiba --- 1.112.875 --- 1.014.246 --- 9,72%_
> 
> 5. Porto Alegre (RS) --- 1.589.440 --- 1.395.562 --- 13,89%
> _--- Porto Alegre --- 624.852 --- 572.809 --- 9,09%_
> 
> 6. Campinas (SP) --- 1.418.356 --- 1.237.289 --- 14,63%
> _--- Campinas --- 623.115 --- 554.325 --- 12,41%_
> 
> 7. Brasília (DF-GO-MG) --- 1.370.011 --- 1.187.743 --- 15,35%
> _--- Brasília --- 1.188.526 --- 1.044.561 --- 13,78%_
> 
> 8. Goiânia-Anápolis (GO) --- 981.230 --- 833.940 --- 17,66%
> _--- Goiânia --- 657.340 --- 577.791 --- 13,77%_
> 
> 9. Recife (PE) --- 808.209 --- 690.658 --- 17,02%
> _--- Recife --- 419.473 --- 369.173 --- 13,63%_
> 
> 10. Salvador (BA) --- 729.752 --- 633.555 --- 15,18%
> _--- Salvador --- 593.407 --- 525.175 --- 12,99%_
> 
> 11. Fortaleza (CE) --- 682.608 --- 583.649 --- 16,96%
> _--- Fortaleza --- 566.686 --- 495.291 --- 14,41%_
> 
> 12. S.José dos Campos-Taubaté (SP) --- 628.447 --- 548.615 --- 14,55%
> _--- S.José dos Campos --- 286.894 --- 253.256 --- 13,28%_
> 
> 13. Piracicaba-Limeira-R.Claro (SP) --- 545.620 --- 478.266 --- 14,08%
> _--- Piracicaba --- 179.128 --- 159.130 --- 12,57%
> --- Limeira --- 123.696 --- 107.886 --- 14,65%_
> 
> 14. Vitória (ES) --- 543.578 --- 475.547 --- 14,31%
> _--- Vitória --- 142.702 --- 130.706 --- 9,18%_
> 
> 15. Sorocaba-Itu (SP) --- 540.293 --- 459.330 --- 17,63%
> _--- Sorocaba --- 288.021 --- 245.375 --- 17,38%_
> 
> 16. Ribeirão Preto (SP) --- 470.663 --- 416.877 --- 12,90%
> _--- Ribeirão Preto --- 305.801 --- 273.772 --- 11,70%_
> 
> 17. Londrina (PR) --- 441.950 --- 379.564 --- 16,44%
> _--- Londrina --- 234.638 --- 203.629 --- 15,23%_
> 
> 18. Florianópolis (SC) --- 438.846 --- 385.799 --- 13,75%
> _--- Florianópolis --- 227.232 --- 204.616 --- 11,05%_
> 
> 19. Caxias do Sul (RS) --- 391.191 --- 340.438 --- 14,91%
> _--- Caxias do Sul --- 209.922 --- 182.154 --- 15,24%_
> 
> 20. Manaus (AM) --- 375.475 --- 322.662 --- 16,37%
> _--- Manaus --- 373.188 --- 321.067 --- 16,23%_
> 
> 21. Joinville (SC) --- 366.822 --- 314.637 --- 16,59%
> _--- Joinville --- 235.931 --- 203.104 --- 16,16%_
> 
> 22. São José do Rio Preto (SP) --- 352.416 --- 306.089 --- 15,14%
> _--- São José do Rio Preto --- 213.202 --- 187.419 --- 13,76%_
> 
> 23. Blumenau (SC) --- 345.919 --- 305.674 --- 13,17%
> _--- Blumenau --- 167.274 --- 148.212 --- 12,86%_
> 
> 24. Belém (PA) --- 328.879 --- 283.423 --- 16,04%
> _--- Belém --- 233.601 --- 206.515 --- 13,12%_
> 
> 25. Natal (RN) --- 311.325 --- 269.786 --- 15,40%
> _--- Natal --- 222.989 --- 199.234 --- 11,92%_
> 
> 26. Araraquara-São Carlos (SP) --- 309.332 --- 264.456 --- 16,97%
> _--- Araraquara --- 101.399 --- 85.449 --- 18,67%
> --- São Carlos --- 109.164 --- 95.582 --- 14,21%_
> 
> 27. Maringá (PR) --- 305.489 --- 259.190 --- 17,86%
> _--- Maringá --- 182.424 --- 156.130 --- 16,84%_
> 
> 28. Campo Grande (MS) --- 295.936 --- 255.812 --- 15,68%
> _--- Campo Grande --- 284.109 --- 246.272 --- 15,36%_
> 
> 29. Cuiabá (MT) --- 280.357 --- 239.331 --- 17,14%
> _--- Cuiabá --- 207.790 --- 178.517 --- 16,40%_
> 
> 30. Uberlândia (MG) --- 264.678 --- 220.641 --- 19,96%
> _--- Uberlândia --- 228.397 --- 189.736 --- 20,38%_
> 
> 31. João Pessoa (PB) --- 244.058 --- 206.971 --- 17,92%
> _--- João Pessoa --- 188.629 --- 161.707 --- 16,65%_
> 
> 32. Bauru (SP) --- 243.219 --- 212.068 --- 14,69%
> _--- Bauru --- 167.587 --- 147.468 --- 13,64%_
> 
> 33. Volta Redonda-Resende (RJ) --- 235.141 --- 201.487 --- 16,70%
> _--- Volta Redonda --- 91.034 --- 78.736 --- 15,62%_
> 
> 34. São Luís (MA) --- 232.105 --- 193.030 --- 20,24%
> _--- São Luís --- 206.809 --- 174.819 --- 18,30%_
> 
> 35. Itajaí-B.Camboriú (SC) --- 221.370 --- 182.972 --- 20,99%
> _--- Itajaí --- 80.751 --- 66.276 --- 21,84%_
> 
> 36. Criciúma (SC) --- 217.799 --- 188.459 --- 15,57%
> _--- Criciúma --- 90.049 --- 79.539 --- 13,21%_
> 
> 37. Cascavel-Toledo (PR) --- 210.464 --- 179.112 --- 17,50%
> _--- Cascavel --- 125.216 --- 108.345 --- 15,57%_
> 
> 38. Aracaju (SE) --- 208.389 --- 178.367 --- 16,83%
> _--- Aracaju --- 168.328 --- 146.544 --- 14,87%_
> 
> 39. Maceió (AL) --- 205.519 --- 173.875 --- 18,20%
> _--- Maceió --- 178.371 --- 153.182 --- 16,44%_
> 
> 40. Teresina (PI-MA) --- 202.864 --- 170.249 --- 19,16%
> _--- Teresina --- 189.051 --- 160.015 --- 18,15%_
> 
> 41. Juiz de Fora (MG) --- 191.817 --- 165.218 --- 16,10%
> _--- Juiz de Fora --- 161.836 --- 139.907 --- 15,67%_
> 
> 42. Pelotas-Rio Grande (RS) --- 182.627 --- 154.041 --- 18,56%
> _--- Pelotas --- 108.374 --- 93.062 --- 16,45%_
> 
> 43. Ipatinga (MG) --- 146.728 --- 126.092 --- 16,37%
> _--- Ipatinga --- 82.292 --- 70.958 --- 15,97%_
> 
> 44. Campos dos Goytacazes (RJ) --- 133.136 --- 106.419 --- 25,11%
> _--- Campos dos Goytacazes --- 116.016 --- 93.586 --- 23,97%_
> 
> 45. Cabo Frio-Araruama (RJ) --- 128.940 --- 110.881 --- 16,29%
> _--- Cabo Frio --- 56.686 --- 49.863 --- 13,68%_
> 
> 46. Feira de Santana (BA) --- 124.511 --- 102.418 --- 21,57%
> _--- Feira de Santana --- 106.725 --- 88.963 --- 19,97%_
> 
> 47. Caruaru (PE) --- 104.502 --- 85.319 --- 22,48%
> _--- Caruaru --- 59.631 --- 49.792 --- 19,76%_
> 
> 48. Campina Grande (PB) --- 102.423 --- 85.570 --- 19,69%
> _--- Campina Grande --- 75.260 --- 63.770 --- 18,02%_
> 
> 49. Petrolina-Juazeiro (PE-BA) --- 74.862 --- 59.608 --- 25,59%
> _--- Petrolina --- 39.119 --- 30.371 --- 28,80%_
> 
> 50. Macapá (AP) --- 74.365 --- 63.987 --- 16,22%
> _--- Macapá --- 64.958 --- 56.307 --- 15,36%_
> 
> 51. Juazeiro do Norte (CE) --- 60.548 --- 47.351 --- 27,87%
> _--- Juazeiro do Norte --- 31.466 --- 24.880 --- 26,47%_
> 
> 52. Ilhéus-Itabuna (BA) --- 60.347 --- 51.694 --- 16,74%
> _--- Itabuna --- 33.159 --- 29.195 --- 13,58%
> --- Ilhéus --- 18.791 --- 15.691 --- 19,76%_
> 
> 53. Arapiraca (AL) --- 47.690 --- 38.673 --- 23,32%
> _--- Arapiraca --- 26.949 --- 21.916 --- 22,96%_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *----------- People/Car -- Inh. 2012
> 
> 1. SUL --- 2,59 --- 27.731.644
> 
> 2. SUDESTE --- 2,95 --- 81.565.983
> 
> 3. CENTRO-OESTE --- 3,40 --- 14.423.952
> 
> -- BRASIL --- 3,86 --- 193.946.886
> 
> 4. NORDESTE --- 8,98 --- 53.907.144
> 
> 5. NORTE --- 10,09 --- 16.318.163*
> 
> 
> 1. Distrito Federal --- 2,23 --- 2.648.532
> 
> 2. Santa Catarina --- 2,41 --- 6.383.286
> 
> 3. São Paulo --- 2,44 --- 41.901.219
> 
> 4. Paraná --- 2,55 --- 10.577.755
> 
> 5. Rio Grande do Sul --- 2,75 --- 10.770.603
> 
> 6. Goiás --- 3,57 --- 6.154.996
> 
> 7. Minas Gerais --- 3,66 --- 19.855.332
> 
> 8. Mato Grosso do Sul --- 3,75 --- 2.505.088
> 
> *--- BRASIL --- 3,86 --- 193.946.886*
> 
> 9. Espírito Santo --- 3,95 --- 3.578.067
> 
> 10. Rio de Janeiro --- 3,97 --- 16.231.365
> 
> 11. Mato Grosso --- 4,70 --- 3.115.336
> 
> 12. Rondônia --- 6,06 --- 1.590.011
> 
> 13. Roraima --- 6,76 --- 469.524
> 
> 14. Rio Grande do Norte --- 6,80 --- 3.228.198
> 
> 15. Tocantins --- 7,29 --- 1.417.694
> 
> 16. Pernambuco --- 7,42 --- 8.931.028
> 
> 17. Sergipe --- 7,48 --- 2.110.867
> 
> 18. Paraíba --- 8,48 --- 3.815.171
> 
> 19. Ceará --- 8,75 --- 8.606.005
> 
> 20. Bahia --- 8,81 --- 14.175.341
> 
> 21. Amapá --- 8,95 --- 698.602
> 
> 22. Amazonas --- 9,14 --- 3.590.985
> 
> 23. Acre --- 9,16 --- 758.786
> 
> 24. Alagoas --- 10,36 --- 3.165.472
> 
> 25. Piauí --- 10,79 --- 3.160.748
> 
> 26. Pará --- 14,51 --- 7.792.561
> 
> 27. Maranhão --- 16,83 --- 6.714.314
> 
> 
> *----------- People/Car -- Inh. 2012*
> 
> 1. Curitiba (PR) --- 2,00 --- 3.251.500
> _--- Curitiba --- 1,60 --- 1.776.761_
> 
> 2. Blumenau (SC) --- 2,01 --- 696.990
> _--- Blumenau --- 1,89 --- 316.139_
> 
> 3. Campinas (SP) --- 2,08 --- 2.952.864
> _--- Campinas --- 1,76 --- 1.098.630_
> 
> 4. Caxias do Sul (RS) --- 2,14 --- 838.417
> _--- Caxias do Sul --- 2,13 --- 446.911_
> 
> 5. Florianópolis (SC) --- 2,23 --- 979.011
> _--- Florianópolis --- 1,91 --- 433.158_
> 
> 6. São José do Rio Preto (SP) --- 2,23 --- 786.855
> _--- São José do Rio Preto --- 1,95 --- 415.769_
> 
> 7. Piracicaba-Limeira-R.Claro (SP) --- 2,29 --- 1.249.529
> _--- Piracicaba --- 2,07 --- 369.919
> --- Limeira --- 2,26 --- 280.096_
> 
> 8. Araraquara-São Carlos (SP) --- 2,32 --- 716.478
> _--- Araraquara --- 2,10 --- 212.617
> --- São Carlos --- 2,07 --- 226.322_
> 
> 9. Bauru (SP) --- 2,34 --- 568.570
> _--- Bauru --- 2,08 --- 348.146_
> 
> 10. Criciúma (SC) --- 2,35 --- 511.284
> _--- Criciúma --- 2,17 --- 195.614_
> 
> 11. Joinville (SC) --- 2,36 --- 867.387
> _--- Joinville --- 2,23 --- 526.338_
> 
> 12. São Paulo (SP) --- 2,38 --- 22.772.664
> _--- São Paulo --- 2,05 --- 11.376.685_
> 
> 13. Ribeirão Preto (SP) --- 2,38 --- 1.118.102
> _--- Ribeirão Preto --- 2,03 --- 619.746_
> 
> 14. Sorocaba-Itu (SP) --- 2,39 --- 1.289.093
> _--- Sorocaba --- 2,09 --- 600.692_
> 
> 15. Maringá (PR) --- 2,42 --- 739.082
> _--- Maringá --- 2,01 --- 367.410_
> 
> 16. S.José dos Campos-Taubaté (SP) --- 2,48 --- 1.556.040
> _--- S.José dos Campos --- 2,24 --- 643.603_
> 
> 17. Cascavel-Toledo (PR) --- 2,49 --- 523.974
> _--- Cascavel --- 2,33 --- 292.372_
> 
> 18. Londrina (PR) --- 2,50 --- 1.105.962
> _--- Londrina --- 2,20 --- 515.707_
> 
> 19. Porto Alegre (RS) --- 2,65 --- 4.213.384
> _--- Porto Alegre --- 2,27 --- 1.416.714_
> 
> 20. Goiânia-Anápolis (GO) --- 2,66 --- 2.610.832
> _--- Goiânia --- 2,03 --- 1.333.767_
> 
> 21. Itajaí-B.Camboriú (SC) --- 2,69 --- 596.034
> _--- Itajaí --- 2,34 --- 188.791_
> 
> 22. Belo Horizonte (MG) --- 2,71 --- 5.549.624
> _--- Belo Horizonte --- 1,95 --- 2.395.785_
> 
> 23. Uberlândia (MG) --- 2,78 --- 736.831
> _--- Uberlândia --- 2,71 --- 619.536_
> 
> 24. Brasília (DF-GO-MG) --- 2,81 --- 3.845.100
> _--- Brasília --- 2,23 --- 2.648.532_
> 
> 25. Campo Grande (MS) --- 2,98 --- 881.443
> _--- Campo Grande --- 2,83 --- 805.397_
> 
> 26. Cuiabá (MT) --- 3,14 --- 881.393
> _--- Cuiabá --- 2,70 --- 561.329_
> 
> 27. Pelotas-Rio Grande (RS) --- 3,31 --- 605.027
> _--- Pelotas --- 3,04 --- 329.435_
> 
> 28. Juiz de Fora (MG) --- 3,46 --- 663.294
> _--- Juiz de Fora --- 3,25 --- 525.225_
> 
> 29. Vitória (ES) --- 3,49 --- 1.895.798
> _--- Vitória --- 2,33 --- 333.162_
> 
> 30. Volta Redonda-Resende (RJ) --- 3,56 --- 837.269
> _--- Volta Redonda --- 2,86 --- 260.180_
> 
> 31. Ipatinga (MG) --- 3,84 --- 563.893
> _--- Ipatinga --- 2,96 --- 243.541_
> 
> 32. Rio de Janeiro (RJ) --- 3,92 --- 12.683.361
> _--- Rio de Janeiro --- 3,25 --- 6.390.290_
> 
> 33. Cabo Frio-Araruama (RJ) --- 3,92 --- 505.866
> _--- Cabo Frio --- 3,44 --- 195.197_
> 
> 34. Campos dos Goytacazes (RJ) --- 4,49 --- 597.456
> _--- Campos dos Goytacazes --- 4,07 --- 472.300_
> 
> 35. Natal (RN) --- 4,96 --- 1.542.676
> _--- Natal --- 3,67 --- 817.590_
> 
> 36. Aracaju (SE) --- 5,01 --- 1.044.380
> _--- Aracaju --- 3,49 --- 587.701_
> 
> 37. Salvador (BA) --- 5,20 --- 3.798.052
> _--- Salvador --- 4,57 --- 2.710.968_
> 
> 38. Manaus (AM) --- 5,21 --- 1.955.670
> _--- Manaus --- 4,99 --- 1.861.838_
> 
> 39. João Pessoa (PB) --- 5,41 --- 1.319.661
> _--- João Pessoa --- 3,94 --- 742.478_
> 
> 40. Recife (PE) --- 5,49 --- 4.438.565
> _--- Recife --- 3,71 --- 1.555.039_
> 
> 41. Fortaleza (CE) --- 5,51 --- 3.762.473
> _--- Fortaleza --- 4,41 --- 2.500.194_
> 
> 42. Teresina (PI-MA) --- 5,63 --- 1.141.256
> _--- Teresina --- 4,39 --- 830.231_
> 
> 43. São Luís (MA) --- 6,60 --- 1.532.942
> _--- São Luís --- 5,03 --- 1.039.610_
> 
> 44. Maceió (AL) --- 6,71 --- 1.378.402
> _--- Maceió --- 5,35 --- 953.393_
> 
> 45. Feira de Santana (BA) --- 7,02 --- 873.712
> _--- Feira de Santana --- 5,32 --- 568.099_
> 
> 46. Macapá (AP) --- 7,29 --- 542.228
> _--- Macapá --- 6,40 --- 415.554_
> 
> 47. Petrolina-Juazeiro (PE-BA) --- 7,38 --- 552.268
> _--- Petrolina --- 7,81 --- 305.352_
> 
> 48. Belém (PA) --- 7,65 --- 2.516.238
> _--- Belém --- 6,04 --- 1.410.430_
> 
> 49. Campina Grande (PB) --- 7,90 --- 809.334
> _--- Campina Grande --- 5,18 --- 389.995_
> 
> 50. Caruaru (PE) --- 8,10 --- 846.918
> _--- Caruaru --- 5,44 --- 324.095_
> 
> 51. Ilhéus-Itabuna (BA) --- 8,76 --- 528.569
> _--- Itabuna --- 6,21 --- 205.885
> --- Ilhéus --- 9,97 --- 187.315_
> 
> 52. Juazeiro do Norte (CE) --- 10,46 --- 633.122
> _--- Juazeiro do Norte --- 8,12 --- 255.648_
> 
> 53. Arapiraca (AL) --- 14,82 --- 706.693
> _--- Arapiraca --- 8,09 --- 218.140_



A preview for *2013*:

*Cars+Pickups+SUVs* - *SEP 2013* and growth over DEC 2012.

*BRASIL --- 52,781,355 --- 5.12%*

*NORTE --- 1,723,119 --- 6.55%*
AC ------ 88,474 --- 6.77%
RO ----- 281,240 --- 7.24%
AM ----- 413,200 --- 5.16%
RR ------ 74,036 --- 6.57%
AP ------ 82,692 --- 5.91%
PA ----- 574,367 --- 6.96%
TO ----- 209,110 --- 7.46%

*NORDESTE --- 6,394,528 --- 6.57%*
MA ----- 427,737 --- 7.24%
PI ----- 316,427 --- 8.07%
CE --- 1,049,279 --- 6.66%
RN ----- 504,419 --- 6.22%
PB ----- 478,460 --- 6.34%
PE --- 1,276,827 --- 6.01%
AL ----- 325,324 --- 6.50%
SE ----- 298,603 --- 5.83%
BA --- 1,717,452 --- 6.79%

*CENTRO-OESTE --- 4,496,508 --- 6.01%*
DF --- 1,244,079 --- 4.67%
GO --- 1,827,652 --- 6.14%
MT ----- 712,508 --- 7.50%
MS ----- 712,269 --- 6.59%

*SUDESTE --- 28,893,488 --- 4.58%*
ES ----- 951,879 --- 5.10%
MG --- 5,737,314 --- 5.64%
RJ --- 4,281,512 --- 4.70%
SP -- 17,922,783 --- 4.18%

*SUL --- 11,273,712 --- 5.15%*
PR --- 4,371,300 --- 5.23%
SC --- 2,781,800 --- 4.98%
RS --- 4,120,612 --- 5.19%



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Ratio Cars+Pickups+SUVs / 1,000 inhabitants*, as 2013:

*BRASIL --- 272*

*NORTE --- 106*

*NORDESTE --- 119*

*CENTRO-OESTE --- 312*
DF --- 470
GO --- 297
MT --- 229
MS --- 284

*SUDESTE --- 354*
ES --- 266
MG --- 289
RJ --- 264
SP --- 428

*SUL --- 407*
PR --- 413
SC --- 436
RS --- 383


--------------------------------------------


And the main cities of Paraná state:

*Curitiba* ---------- 1,148,119 --- 3.17% --- 646/1,000

*Londrina* ------------ 244,956 --- 4.40% --- 475/1,000

*Maringá* ------------- 191,292 --- 4.86% --- 521/1,000

*Cascavel* ------------ 131,815 --- 5.27% --- 451/1,000


----------



## xrtn2

mopc said:


> Which sections of the BR-116 are still not dual?


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## xrtn2

BR-470 works:



luancarpe said:


> *Infraestrutura* 22/01/2014 | 11h12
> 
> *Obras de duplicação da BR-470, em Gaspar, continuam com limpeza de terreno nesta quarta-feira*
> Serviços estão concentrados às margens da pista existente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trabalho está concenrado no Belchior
> Foto: Artur Moser / Agencia RBS​
> Pelo terceiro dia consecutivo, máquinas e operários seguem nos trabalhos da obra de duplicação da BR-470, em Gaspar, no Vale do Itajaí. A duplicação recomeçou na segunda-feira. Na primeira vez em que elas iniciaram, há seis meses, logo após a assinatura da ordem de serviço, duraram apenas um dia.
> 
> Nesta quarta-feira, o motorista que trafega pelo trecho não enfrenta problemas no trânsito. Uma escavadeira trabalha limpeza de terreno no local. Operários também colocam uma tela de proteção no acostamento. Antes e depois do local de obras, há placas indicando a presença de operários.
> 
> Neste primeiro momento, o trabalho será concentrado no trecho de 1,1 quilômetro no Bairro Belchior, em Gaspar, que integra o lote 3.
> 
> Confira aqui a página especial do Santa sobre a duplicação da BR-470.
> 
> JORNAL DE SANTA CATARINA


----------



## xrtn2

THe biggest tunnel in Brazil ( 4,6 km)

BR 116 - Rio De Janeiro - São Paulo

Works:









Obras em execução em área da futura praça de pedágio do km 102.









Área da futura praça de pedágio do km 102, em Duque de Caxias.









Região da futura praça de pedágio do km 102, em Duque de Caxias.


----------



## xrtn2

> Brazilian Government announces five more highway auctions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff on Friday announced auctions of five more highway concessions for later this year. The government will auction concessions in various states, including Minas Gerais, Goias and Rio de Janeiro for a total of 2,282 kilometers. The auctions will include the bridge linking Rio de Janeiro and Niteroi. The government will ask concession-holders to make a total of some R$17.8 billion in investments in the properties during the 30 years of the concessions


http://www.brazilcouncil.org/news/brazilian-government-announces-five-more-highway-auctions

Maps:


----------



## xrtn2

BR 116 - RIO GRANDE DO SUL STATE 

WORKS:


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 NORTHERN - RIO GRANDE DO SUL STATE


----------



## xrtn2

SP-070 São Paulo State


----------



## xrtn2

Rodovia Vicinal de Ribeirão Corrente


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330 São Paulo









Alexandre Bonacini








Alexandre Bonacini








Alexandre Bonacini








Alexandre Bonacini








Alexandre Bonacini








Alexandre Bonacini


----------



## xrtn2

Finally!!! :banana::banana::banana:


Belo Horizonte Beltway:


----------



## xrtn2

Transbrasiliana - São Paulo state


Rodovia Transbraziliana por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Brasil,Transbraziliana,Curitiba por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Brasil,Transbraziliana,Curitiba por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Brasil,Transbraziliana,Curitiba por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Brasil,Transbraziliana,Curitiba por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Brasil,Transbraziliana,Curitiba por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Brasil,Transbraziliana,Curitiba por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Rodovia Transbraziliana por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR 116 PARANA STATE 


Estradas Brasileiras por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Estradas Brasileiras por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Estradas Brasileiras por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Estradas Brasileiras por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


BR 116-Brasil por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Estradas Brasileiras por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Estradas Brasileiras por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-376 PARANA STATE


Etradas Brasileiras por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Etradas Brasileiras por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


Estradas Brasileiras por Sergio Goncalves Chicago, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*Belo horizonte beltway*


----------



## xrtn2

BR 146 MINAS GERAIS STATE


BR 146 (MG) por PAC 2, no Flickr


BR 146 (MG) por PAC 2, no Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Road signs using the wrong font :facepalm:


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^ Same here: hno:hno:

BR 135 MINAS GERAIS STATE


BR 135 (MG) por PAC 2, no Flickr


BR 135 (MG) por PAC 2, no Flickr


BR 135 (MG) por PAC 2, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-261



SP-261 Osni Mateus por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-261 Osni Mateus por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-261 Osni Mateus por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## Beto Velez

Wow!

Nice roads... Good for Brazil!


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## amsincero1

xrtn2 said:


> Finally!!! :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> 
> Belo Horizonte Beltway:




Great


----------



## xrtn2

sp-150 :cheers:


----------



## Suburbanist

*BR-230*

This a (mostly) unpaved road in the heart of jungle Amazon forest



Rondon said:


> *
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Suburbanist

(cont...)



Rondon said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## xrtn2

Rodoanel Leste - São Paulo Metropolitan area


----------



## xrtn2

SP 225 


Rodovia Vicinal Ayrton Senna São Carlos/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Via de acesso à Represa do Lobo (Broa) a partir de São CArlos/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Via de acesso à Represa do Lobo (Broa) a partir de São CArlos/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Via de acesso à Represa do Lobo (Broa) a partir de São CArlos/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Via de acesso à Represa do Lobo (Broa) a partir de São CArlos/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Via de acesso à Represa do Lobo (Broa) a partir de São CArlos/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## amsincero1

*SP-334, Franca City*


----------



## xrtn2

A countryside road, local road:


*Rodovia Vicinal Ulysses Guimarães/SP,*


Rodovia Vicinal Ulysses Guimarães/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovia Vicinal Ulysses Guimarães/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovia Vicinal Ulysses Guimarães/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovia Vicinal Ulysses Guimarães/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovia Vicinal Ulysses Guimarães/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-348- Jundiai municipality


----------



## xrtn2

$ 2 BIllions for road signs:



> *
> DNIT dá início ao Programa BR Legal *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O DNIT iniciou no último dia 5, no Ceará, os primeiros serviços de sinalização do Programa de Sinalização e Segurança Rodoviária – BR Legal, que tem como objetivo implantar e manter sinalização horizontal, vertical e suspensa, dispositivos auxiliares de segurança viária e serviços relacionados à área de engenharia de trânsito. No Estado, são 03 lotes contratados, com investimentos no valor de R$ 149,6 milhões. Faz parte do Programa a implantação de sinalização turística, com indicações em inglês, nas vias de acesso das cidades que sediarão a Copa do Mundo de 2014 e a Olimpíada de 2016. Essa sinalização também estará presente nas rodovias das regiões consideradas pólos turísticos.
> 
> Ao todo, o BR-Legal está avaliado em R$4,2 bilhões, que serão investidos em mais de 58 mil quilômetros de rodovias federais sob jurisdição do DNIT, de acordo com o SNV 2012, nos 26 estados da federação e no Distrito Federal.
> 
> Com prazo contratual de cinco anos, o BR-Legal foi elaborado com base nos mais modernos padrões tecnológicos do setor, seguindo as definições da ABNT – Associação Brasileira de Normas Técnicas e do Código de Trânsito Brasileiro e suas publicações. Segundo o Coordenador Geral de Operações Rodoviárias, Romeu Scheibe, todos os projetos irão seguir padrões rígidos. “Será feito um intenso trabalho de engenharia de tráfego, e as normas técnicas serão respeitadas em todas as fases do projeto”. O Superintendente Regional do DNIT/CE, José Luis Vianna Ferreira, considera o programa inovador: “O programa possui um diferencial: as empresas são contratadas através do RDC – Regime Diferencial de Contratação, onde elas são responsáveis pela elaboração do projeto, execução dos trabalhos e manutenção/conservação de toda a sinalização horizontal, vertical e dispositivo de segurança da rodovia por todo o período do contrato”, explica.


http://www.dnit.gov.br/noticias/dnit-da-inicio-ao-programa-br-legal


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-290, RIO GRANDE DO SUL STATE*


----------



## xrtn2

*Metallic barrier for 53 km stretch 

RJ-124, Rio de Janeiro State*











> A CCR ViaLagos realiza uma importante obra para a instalação da divisória metálica entre as pistas. As melhorias atendem à determinação do Governo do Estado e vão mudar completamente o perfil da rodovia e proporcionar mais segurança aos usuários.
> 
> Para instalar o dispositivo de segurança nos 53 quilômetros da rodovia que ainda não possuem a divisória, as pistas estão sendo alargadas nos dois sentidos, os acostamentos estruturados e pavimentados e todo o sistema de drenagem e sinalização adaptado ao novo projeto.



works:


----------



## xrtn2

br-376 - Parana state BRAZIL



Pé Vermelho said:


> *Usuários elogiam obra de duplicação da Rodovia do Café*
> 
> Os moradores, agricultores e comerciantes da região dos Campos Gerais estão ansiosos pela conclusão das obras de duplicação da rodovia BR 376, em Ponta Grossa, iniciada em janeiro. “A obra veio em boa hora. Quando estiver pronta, ficará mais rápido e seguro trafegar pela Rodovia do Café. Com mais veículos passando pela rodovia, a nossa economia vai crescer ainda mais”, disse o comerciante Liro Serenato, que é dono de um restaurante localizado na beira da rodovia.
> 
> A primeira fase da duplicação começou por Ponta Grossa e terá 11 quilômetros (km 465 ao km 476). Ao longo deste trecho será construído uma nova ponte sobre o rio Tibagi. *Ainda neste semestre começa a duplicação no trecho entre Apucarana e Califórnia.*
> 
> Em um prazo de sete anos, todos 231 quilômetros, entre Ponta Grossa e Apucarana, estarão totalmente duplicados. Toda a obra será feita em etapas. Após finalizado e liberado um trecho, já será iniciada a duplicação do trecho seguinte. Os projetos e liberações ambientais também serão feitos ao longo de todo o processo, para agilizar a obra.
> 
> Nesta obra serão investidos mais de R$ 1 bilhão, recursos da concessionária Rodonorte, que foram antecipados após negociação com o Governo Paraná. “Está obra iria começar somente em 2015 e foi antecipada para melhorar a infraestrutura do Estado”, disse o diretor-geral do Departamento de Estradas de Rodagem, Nelson leal Junior.
> 
> SAFRA - Para a agricultora de Cândido de Abreu, Rosana Romanek, e que usa o trecho uma vez por semana, a obra vai melhorar a ultrapassagem de veículos. “Sem a duplicação é difícil a ultrapassagem. Imagina no período da safra, quando tem muitos caminhões na rodovia. A duplicação vai dar mais rapidez ao escoamento do produto”, afirmou Rosana, que produz soja em sua propriedade. Ela disse que a duplicação também vai ajudar o custo e manutenção dos automóveis e, consequentemente, do transporte.
> 
> Quem também comemora com o início das obras de duplicação é o produtor Walter de Jesus Portela. Da propriedade de Portela saem todo o ano soja, milho, trigo e feijão, com destino ao Porto de Paranaguá. “Essa duplicação vai facilitar a vida do povo. O fluxo ficará mais rápido e os acidentes vão diminuir também. É um sonho esperado há mais de 20 anos, que agora está sendo realizado”.
> 
> DUPLICAÇÃO - A nova pista duplicada terá 7,2 metros de largura, acostamentos e ficará separada da atual pista por um canteiro central, de nove metros. Além disso, serão construídos dois viadutos sobre a rede ferroviária e quatro retornos. Outra obra é a nova ponte sobre o rio Tibagi. O prazo para conclusão desta primeira fase, que tem investimento aproximado de R$ 64 milhões, é de 15 meses.
> 
> “É a maior obra dentro do Anel de Integração do Estado. É resultado da negociação que o governo estadual está fazendo com as concessionárias. O resultado é mais de R$ 1,7 bilhão em nove grandes obras ao longos dos 2.500 quilômetros de rodovias concedidas”, disse o secretário estadual de Infraestrutura e Logística, José Richa Filho.
> 
> Richa Filho explica ainda que a duplicação vai desenvolver toda a região. “Além da segurança e melhor escoamento, a duplicação melhorará a economia da região. *A antecipação da obra foi decisiva inclusive para trazer uma grande fábrica para Ponta Grossa, como é o caso da Ambev”*, finaliza.
> 
> Desde janeiro, a obra teve boa evolução nos serviços, explica o gestor de Engenharia da Rodonorte, Fernando Levy. “Devido ao tempo seco logo no início da obra, avançamos rapidamente com a limpeza da área que receberá a rodovia, em apenas um mês. Temos cerca de 50% da vegetação já extraída e pudemos já iniciar a terraplenagem em alguns pontos. Também foram iniciadas áreas de corte e aterro, em duas frentes”. Segundo a concessionária, ainda nesta semana, serão iniciados os serviços de drenagem profunda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fonte:* http://www.aen.pr.gov.br/modules/ga...-elogiam-obra-deduplicacao-da-Rodovia-do-Cafe
> 
> *No próximo dia 26 de fevereiro serão abertos os possíveis envelopes com as propostas para duplicação da PR-323.*


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-270 SÃO PAULO STATE*


SP-270 Raposo Tavares por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-270 Raposo Tavares por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

MG-305 MINAS GERAIS STATE


----------



## xrtn2

SP-021 UPDATE

Photos by São Paulo State Government


----------



## amsincero1

*Paraná State: 840 million R$ for road rehabilitation and safety*






> *DER-PR recupera trechos de 28 rodovias do Estado*
> 
> Serviço faz parte do programa de recuperação rodoviária estadual, onde o Governo do Paraná investe, até o final desse ano, R$ 840 milhões
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Governo do Paraná, por meio do DER (Departamento de Estradas de Rodagem) está recuperando 82 trechos ao longo de 28 rodovias da região noroeste do Estado. Os investimentos chegam a R$ 300 milhões. As equipes trabalham para alinhar e corrigir as imperfeições das vias, como buracos e trincas. Serviços como corte de vegetação, recape e reposição de camada asfáltica também estão sendo executados.
> 
> Dentre os trechos que o departamento está recuperando estão as PR-182, PR-180, PR-566 e PR-494.
> 
> Ao longo de 23 quilômetros da PR-182, no entroncamento com a PR-557, entre os municípios de Diamante do Norte e Nova Londrina, as equipes trabalham com reposição asfáltica. A obra está com 66%. Na PR-180, entroncamento da PR-557 e BR-376, entre Guaraçá e Terra Rica, as equipes estão finalizando microrrevestimento ao longo de 32 quilômetros da via.
> 
> Entre Santo Antônio do Caiuá e Terra Rica, na PR-566, as obras são de limpeza, tapa-buraco, reperfilagem e microrrevestimento. Os serviços são feitos ao longo dos 13 quilômetros da rodovia. E na PR-494, entroncamento com a PR-464, beneficiando São João do Caiuá e a chegada a Paranavaí, as equipes trabalham ao longo de 21 quilômetros na retirada do antigo pavimento, para que outro possa ser colocado na via.
> 
> Todas essas obras fazem parte do maior programa de recuperação rodoviária paranaense, onde o Governo do Paraná investe, até o final desse ano, R$ 840 milhões.


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Itaparica- Salvador Bridge


----------



## Viriatuus

^^

Why not a tunnel instead?


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-264 - UPDATE*


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-050* minas gerais state

BR 050 (MG) por PAC 2, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

Suburbanist said:


> red over white background = driver's training vehicle
> white over green = experimental vehicle/ pre-sale transport vehicle
> white over red = collectors/heritage vehicle
> white over blue = diplomatic mission vehicle


I believe the collectors plate is the grey over black


----------



## xrtn2

SP-099 SÃO PAULO STATE









caco SSC BRAZIL









caco SSC BRAZIL









caco SSC BRAZIL









caco SSC BRAZIL









caco SSC BRAZIL









caco SSC BRAZIL









caco SSC BRAZIL









caco SSC BRAZIL









caco SSC BRAZIL









caco SSC BRAZIL


----------



## xrtn2

SP-127 SÃO PAULO STATE


SP-127 Antonio B. Schincariol por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Antonio B. Schincariol por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Antonio B. Schincariol por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Antonio B. Schincariol por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Antonio B. Schincariol por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

How many kilometars of motorways does Brasil has ?


----------



## xrtn2

^^

About 10,000 km But there are more 10,000 km under construction/project to be completed in the next 5 years.

They will be tolled roads:



















SP-255 SÃO PAULO STATE


SP-255 João Melão por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Melão por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Melão por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Melão por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Melão por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Melão por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Melão por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-348 SÃO PAULO STATE


SP-348 Bandeirantes por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP 340 SÃO PAULO STATE


SP-340 Prof. Boanerges Nogueira de Lima por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-340 Prof. Boanerges Nogueira de Lima por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-340 Prof. Boanerges Nogueira de Lima por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-340 Prof. Boanerges Nogueira de Lima por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-340 Pref. José André de Lima por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## amsincero1

*BR-376, Paraná State*


----------



## xrtn2

FORTALEZA bypass


Contorno de Fortaleza (CE) por PAC 2, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-360 Update


----------



## xrtn2

BR-376 PARANA STATE


BR 376 (Contorno Norte Maringá - PR) por PAC 2, no Flickr


BR 376 (Contorno Norte Maringá - PR) por PAC 2, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 SANTA CATARINA STATE


BR 101 (SC) por PAC 2, no Flickr











BR 101 (SC) por PAC 2, no Flickr


BR 101 (SC) por PAC 2, no Flickr


BR 101 (SC) por PAC 2, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-270 SÃO PÁULO STATE


----------



## xrtn2

RS-305 RIO GRANDE DO SUL STATE


----------



## xrtn2

TO-431 Tocantins state


----------



## xrtn2

BR-156 AMAPA STATE


BR 156 (AP) por PAC 2, no Flickr



BR 156 (AP) por PAC 2, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 SÃO PAULO STATE


----------



## xrtn2

*Estrada parque Itu - A local road.*


Estrada Parque Itu a Cabreúva/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Estrada Parque Itu a Cabreúva/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lot's of photos in this thread, but is there no more road news? It's turning into a photo essay.


----------



## xrtn2

^^:nuts: 

Itaquera interchange -São Paulo


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ This is the opening venue for the FIFA 2014 World Cup.

I'm skeptical they can complete all road works there in less than 90 days though.


----------



## xrtn2

BR-348 São Paulo State


SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr



SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr



SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr



SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

RJ-124 RIO DE JANEIRO STATE










UPDATE


----------



## xrtn2

DF-047 - Federal District (Brazil) UPdate


----------



## xrtn2

BR 116 SÃO PAULO STATE 






UPDATE


----------



## xrtn2

4 tunnels: 12,620 m



> São Paulo to call US$1.6bn Tamoios highway PPP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southeastern Brazil's São Paulo state will call a tender by March 28 to concession its Tamoios highway, a government official who asked not to be identified told BNamericas.
> 
> "Governor Geraldo Alckmin will be officially announcing the launch of the tender next week [Mar 24-28]," the official said without giving further details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budgeted at 3.74bn reais (US$1.61bn), the concession involves operating and maintaining the Planalto and Serra stretches of the Tamoios highway, also known as SP-99, which runs between the city of São José dos Campos and coastal city Caraguatatuba.
> 
> The contract also involves 21.5km of road widening along the Serra stretch, and managing the Caraguatatuba and São Sebastião beltway, also known as highway SP-55.


http://www.bnamericas.com/news/infrastructure/sao-paulo-to-call-multi-billion-tamoios-highway-ppp1


----------



## xrtn2

br-493 rio de janeiro state


BR 493 (RJ) por PAC 2, no Flickr


BR 493 (RJ) por PAC 2, no Flickr


BR 493 (RJ) por PAC 2, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-021 são paulo state update


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ That is the Northern sector of Sao Paulo ring road


----------



## xrtn2

Fourth lane addition on FreeWay Highway in porto alegre metro area.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-179 upgrade


----------



## Suburbanist

xrtn2 said:


> BR-376 PARANA STATE
> 
> 
> BR 376 (Contorno Norte Maringá - PR) por PAC 2, no Flickr


Am I looking at this pic right? One of the right-turn ramps requires drivers to cross at 75 degrees a slip ramp for the collector lanes. That is absolutely insane.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
That's Maringá northern bypass and I believe that's the smallest of the problems. People are not using it. There was this pic posted on Brazilian forum showing it but I couldn't find it now (it depicts long lines forming to get into the city while the bypass is completely empty).

Colombo Avenue (cutting the city east/west) is just insane but people prefer to cross the whole city which can take two hours during the rush.


----------



## Suburbanist

When was the bypass opened? Often it takes up to 1 year for people to become fully aware of new options like that.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It opened on 10 January 2014.

I don't know how much "getting used to" there is, if you drive on BR-376, you automatically get onto the bypass from both directions.


----------



## Positronn

Suburbanist said:


> Am I looking at this pic right? One of the right-turn ramps requires drivers to cross at 75 degrees a slip ramp for the collector lanes. That is absolutely insane.


Crazy DNIT projects. They don't have a clue about what are safe standards.



xrtn2 said:


> SP-179 upgrade


Where was this picture taken?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

ChrisZwolle said:


> It opened on 10 January 2014.
> 
> I don't know how much "getting used to" there is, if you drive on BR-376, you automatically get onto the bypass from both directions.


Exactly. To me, it has something to do with its layout. It should have started between Sarandi and Marialva, outside Maringá-Sarandi urban area, not on the Maringá-Sarandi border, with this tight half-circle shape. The way it was designed, it didn't solve the Av. Colombo/Sarandi urban area problem and just created a barrier between Maringá and its growing northern neighbourhoods. 

As it's already done, it should be turned into an urban artery, connecting the bypass with every single avenue crossing it. In any case, it's a real shame. The traffic Av. Colombo has to deal with is something surreal.

Too bad I can't find the pic.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Got the pics:












_Diego Esteves_


As Chris said, the bypass is right in front of them. They're actually detouring it.


----------



## xrtn2

PRD 357 SÃO PAULO STATE









Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier


----------



## vitacit

xrtn2 - great job man ! thanks for photos ! i was in brasil two years ago to see friend of mine in sao paulo, we drove up to aperecida and paraty, down to curitiba and foz do iguazu, around SP (mogi das cruzes, bertioga) and i just loved the countryside, quality of roads, scerenies.... keep going on posting more photos !


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Marginal Pinheiros*, São Paulo. One of the busiest expressays in the world:


São Paulo por felipeskyscraper, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros por Coletivo Vórtex, no Flickr


PROTESTO/PASSE/LIVRE por caiosucessoremix2014, no Flickr


Ar seco em São Paulo por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr


----------



## Natomasken

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Marginal Pinheiros*, São Paulo. One of the busiest expressays in the world:
> 
> 
> São Paulo por felipeskyscraper, no Flickr


What an amazing bridge!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there an opening date for Rodoanel Leste in São Paulo? It was planned to open in May 2014.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

There were some delays and since the beginning of the year they realised only part of it would be opened now (everything but a 8km section near Guarulhos Airport).

According to this they're still hoping to delivery it in May (and the final north section in June):



Pedrocn said:


> *Artesp espera que SPMar mantenha prazo de entrega*
> Publicado em quarta-feira, 7 de maio de 2014 às 07:00
> Illenia Negrin
> Do Diário do Grande ABC
> 
> A Artesp (Agência Reguladora do Estado de São Paulo) espera que a SPMar, responsável pela construção do Trecho Leste do Rodoanel, cumpra os prazos de entrega informados. Segundo o cronograma, a primeira etapa das obras – entroncamento com o Trecho Sul, em Mauá, passando por Ribeirão Pires, até a Rodovia Ayrton Senna – deve estar pronta para a circulação de veículos ainda neste mês. São 37 quilômetros de pistas.
> 
> A segunda etapa, até a Rodovia Presidente Dutra, deverá ser concluída em junho. Segundo a agência, a interdição de 500 metros da obra em Itaquaquecetuba durante cinco dias, no fim de abril, não influenciou o planejamento. Um operário morreu e outro ficou ferido após a queda de uma pilastra.
> 
> De acordo com o contrato firmado entre o Estado e a SPMar – concessionária que já é responsável pelo Trecho Sul –, o Trecho Leste do Rodoanel deveria ter sido entregue em 10 de março. A agência diz que a multa diária por descumprimento é de R$ 417 mil, descontado o percentual do serviço que foi executado dentro do prazo.
> 
> O valor final da cobrança será definido após a conclusão de 100% das obras. A SPMar pode reverter o quadro se apresentar justificativas técnicas e situações não previstas antes da licitação.
> 
> Fonte: http://www.dgabc.com.br/Noticia/527530/artesp-espera-que-spmar-mantenha-prazo-de-entrega?referencia=simples-titulo-editoria


Most of forumers on the Brazilian thread, however, believe it's impossible and it will most likely be delivered by July.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Still on the region, Londrina-Cambé needs a *northern bypass*:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it's 2x2 and 2x3 lanes, BR-369 is very problematic between Rolândia and Ibiporã. In Londrina, it's an urban artery. Today, all the traffic of the heavily populated (and heavily motorised) Northern and Western Paraná bounded to São Paulo must cross through Londrina.
> 
> Additionally, the northern bypass would open new areas for industrial zoning, something Londrina needs desperately.


This pic recently posted on Londrina Projects thread shows how urban BR-369 is. Aside this very small section in the Cambé-Londrina border (from where the pic was taken), it's an avenue, with supermarkets, hotels, banks, office towers, car dealers, etc:












An *eastern bypass* is also being discussed (a R$ 170 million project):


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Eastern and northern sections of São Paulo's ringroad:



Tiago Costa said:


> Tirei umas fotos do Rodoanel Leste e Norte no dia 05/05/2014:
> 
> 1 - Leste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se não conseguirem visualizar, por favor me avisem. Desculpem a qualidade das fotos. Tirei de celular .


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^ 

Some update:










mhtm








mhtm








mhtm

















mhtm








mhtm


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*BR-376*, Paraná state

Upgrading to 2x2, between Ponta Grossa (east) and Apucarana (north):



Jdolci said:


> *Começa a construção da nova ponte sobre o rio Tibagi, na Rodovia do Café*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Começou esta semana a construção da nova ponte do rio Tibagi, na Rodovia do Café (BR-376), no distrito Tibagi dos Coreanos, em Ponta Grossa. Quando pronta, terá 125 metros de comprimento e 11 metros de largura. A obra faz parte da duplicação de 231 quilômetros, da BR- 376, que liga Ponta Grossa a Apucarana. A primeira etapa, que iniciou em janeiro, prevê a duplicação de 11 quilômetros.
> 
> Além da construção da ponte, as equipes trabalham com 45 máquinas ao longo dos 11 quilômetros. Elas fazem a limpeza, terraplenagem, aterros, implantação de drenagem e concluem a fundação dos dois viadutos sobre a linha férrea. A duplicação foi antecipada pela concessionária Rodonorte após negociações com o Governo do Paraná.
> 
> “Essa duplicação é a maior obra dentro do Anel de Integração do Estado. A obra é necessária devido ao grande tráfego de veículos na rodovia” disse o secretário estadual de Infraestrutura e Logística, José Richa Filho.
> 
> A nova pista terá 7,2 metros de largura, além de acostamentos, e ficará separada da atual pista por meio de um canteiro central de nove metros. Também serão construídos dois viadutos sobre a rede ferroviária e quatro retornos. Há ainda a previsão de corrigir horizontalmente e verticalmente as curvas. O prazo para conclusão desta primeira fase é de 15 meses.
> 
> OUTROS TRECHOS – Os demais trechos que farão parte dessa grande duplicação estão com o projeto executivo em andamento, assim como a ligação entre Apucarana e Califórnia. Toda a obra será feita em etapas. Após essa primeira fase, será duplicado um trecho de mais dez quilômetros, cujo projeto está em fase final. Após a finalização de cada trecho, a duplicação do trecho seguinte será iniciada.
> 
> Como este trecho foi antecipado, não há interferência nas tarifas das praças de pedágio já existentes, localizadas em Tibagi, Imbaú e Ortigueira. O investimento previsto para duplicar a Rodovia do Café, que faz parte do contrato de concessão que durará até 2021, é de R$ 1 bilhão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


That's probably the most absurd highway in Brazil. It links the Londrina-Maringá axis (2 million inhabitants) to Curitiba (3.3 million inhabitants) and the Port of Paranaguá, the largest soybeans exporter in the world. Paraná is one of the biggest producers in the world, and the bulk of it is centered in the North and West part of it.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*BR-116* - Rio Grande do Sul state

Two-lane addition over 240 km between Porto Alegre (4.2 million inh. metro area) and Pelotas (350,000 inh.).



dbonatto said:


> Fonte: http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/estamosemobras/2014/01/30/obras-se-aproximam-da-metade-e-contorno-de-pelotas-sera-entregue-antes-do-prazo/solano-ferreira-ste/?topo=52%2C1%2C1%2C%2C171%2Ce171


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*BR-369* - Londrina, Paraná state









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Today, 19:00 local time, largest traffic jam in São Paulo's history: *344km*.


----------



## Ulpiana

^^ It seems that the reason was a black out in Sao Paulo, which cased traffic lights not to work..


----------



## pai nosso

*São Paulo State » Via Marechal Rondon*

1-









2-









3-









4-








Source: http://ascendi-group.com/pt/gestao-activos/


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Interesting video featuring the recently opened *Maringá's Northern Bypass*, from east to west:






At 1:42 (it's its west end) it looks like the freeways on Sim City 3000.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ At 0:48, an horrible and deadly ramp design.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

I'm amazed people still build cloverleafs, I thought they had been outmoded for a while now, Ontario (where I live) is eliminating the final two in the province over the next 3 or 4 years. ( a province with several thousand km of motorways)

I guess they are still the cheapest motorway - motorway interchange though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cloverleafs are fine if the traffic volumes are low. 

Ontario cloverleafs are replaced by parclos, which means traffic lights. This may not be an issue in an urban areas where traffic lights are common, but on a motorway-to-motorway interchange, a parclo would be substandard because it doesn't allow free-flow for all directions. 

Cloverleafs are also rare in Texas. San Antonio still has a number of cloverleafs for freeway-to-freeway interchanges. 

An interesting observation is that cloverleafs are commonly used in North America for freeway-to-urban arterial interchanges. This is far less common in Europe, where most cloverleafs are between free-flow roads.


----------



## Suburbanist

Nice pics of BR-116 widening at this sector 

AADT is around 22000 but more than 70% are long trucks. 

They are building a new 2-lane alignment for southbound (downhill) traffic. The old 2+1 ROW will be then used for northbound (uphill) traffic.



luancarpe said:


>


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-333 SÃO PAULO STATE*


SP-333 Mario Gentil por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-333 Mario Gentil por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-333 Mario Gentil por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-333 Mario Gentil por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-333 Mario Gentil por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Rodoanel Leste*

The opening of Rodoanel Leste is delayed to Thursday July 3

https://br.noticias.yahoo.com/primeira-parte-rodoanel-leste-abre-100000606.html


----------



## xrtn2

*BR 493 Rio de Janeiro State *



Arco Metropolitano do Rio de Janeiro por Blog do Planalto, no Flickr



Arco Metropolitano do Rio de Janeiro por Blog do Planalto, no Flickr


Arco Metropolitano do Rio de Janeiro por Blog do Planalto, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-021 UPDATE *


----------



## xrtn2

> *MegaProject 258: Minas Gerais launches tender process for ring road PPP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Government of Minas Gerais, Brazil, launched on June 25th the tender process for the Rodoanel Norte highway public private partnership (PPP).
> 
> The project is the northern stretch of the metropolitan ring road. It will cross 8 cities (Sabará, Santa Luzia, Vespasiano, São José da Lapa, Pedro Leopoldo, Ribeirão das Neves, Contagem e Betim) and it is considered one of the greatest works of the metropolitan area of Belo Horizonte. It will have a length of 66 Km.
> 
> The road stretch will link the BR-381 highway, at the junction with the exit to Sao Paulo, and the BR-040 highways, at the junction with the exit to Brasília. Travel time between Betim and Ravenais expected to decrease from 60 to 36 minutes.
> 
> The contract term is 30 years and the estimated value of the investment is R$4 billion (US$1.81 billion), including land acquisition costs. The federal government will contribute with R$800 million (US$363 million) to the project. Land acquisition costs add a total of R$550 million (US$249 million).


http://infrapppworld.com/2014/07/me...aunches-tender-process-for-ring-road-ppp.html


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-493 UPDATE, RIO DE JANEIRO STATE
*


----------



## xrtn2

SP-308 são paulo state


SP-308 (obras de duplicação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-308 (obras de duplicação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-308 (obras de duplicação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-308 (obras de duplicação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-308 (obras de duplicação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*SP-021 - São Paulo Ringway*

A chart with São Paulo Ringway. Eastern section (1st phase) delivered today:



RMeier said:


> Na manhã desta quinta-feira, o governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) fez a inauguração simbólica de 37 quilômetros de parte do Trecho Leste do Rodoanel, que conecta a interligação do segmento Sul do anel viário.
> 
> *Os motoristas poderão transitar pelo trecho a partir das 8h de amanhã.*
> 
> A estimativa é que 33 mil veículos passem pela estrada diariamente. "É uma obra importante, pois desafogará a Jacú-Pêssego e trará benefícios para o Grande ABC, além de diminuir o tempo de viagem em 40%", disse o governador.
> 
> A Artesp (Agência de Transporte do Estado de São Paulo) salientou que ainda falta concluir alguns ajustes como 200 metros de asfalto, limpeza e sinalização.
> 
> Os 6 quilômetros que ainda faltam para concluir o total dos 43,5 quilômetros do Trecho Leste, que chegará até a Rodovia Presidente Dutra, em Arujá, devem ficar prontos em 60 dias.
> 
> http://www.dgabc.com.br/Noticia/578506/alckmin-entrega-parte-do-trecho-leste-do-rodoanel


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Pics of the opening:



RMeier said:


> Fotos do GESP da inauguração hoje:
> 
> 1-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: GESP


----------



## Innsertnamehere

those bridges in post 1921 appear to be going over nothing.. could someone explain to me what they are needed for?


----------



## Suburbanist

Innsertnamehere said:


> those bridges in post 1921 appear to be going over nothing.. could someone explain to me what they are needed for?


It is a swampy area, they found some weird frogs nearby and wanted to preserve a wet grass connection for them.


----------



## Diego N

^^ And some people still think Brazil is really bad with nature conservation. :nuts:


----------



## Suburbanist

Diego N said:


> ^^ And some people still think Brazil is really bad with nature conservation. :nuts:


I'd say they have highly skewed and messed up priorities over there. Important road projects that will speed up flow of people and products, or address death traps on black spots on the highway network get delayed because of some stupid frog, or small group of non-threatened parrots.

At the same time, they don't crack down on trucks with wildly unregulated engines spilling soot like it were 1948, and allow 2-stroke motorcycles to run amok.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Perhaps some areas flood during the wet season. BR-493 runs parallel to a mountain range, so there's probably a lot of runoff.


----------



## xrtn2

*São Paulo State*

A 37,5 km segment of SP-021(Rodoanel ringway) opens to traffic. It runs from Mauá to Rodovia Ayrton Senna(SP-070).


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Another chart:









http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...el-liga-zona-leste-ao-abc-em-23-minutos.shtml


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I like how Rodoanel Mário Covas has interchanges almost exclusively with other freeways. That reduces the amount of local traffic and makes the road more capable of serving long-distance traffic around São Paulo without much delay.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Yes. It connects ten huge highways that finishes in São Paulo and they are already big enough to keep the ringroad busy. The western section, however, is becoming more and more a regular urban freeway.

As I've said here, São Paulo is the crossroads of Brazil. It's relation with the country is not like US and New York. São Paulo is much much more important, being really the heart of Brazil. Of course it's impossible to measure that, but São Paulo might be one of the busiest highways nodes in the world.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Suburbanist said:


> It is a swampy area, they found some weird frogs nearby and wanted to preserve a wet grass connection for them.





Suburbanist said:


> I'd say they have highly skewed and messed up priorities over there. Important road projects that will speed up flow of people and products, or address death traps on black spots on the highway network get delayed because of some stupid frog, or small group of non-threatened parrots.
> 
> At the same time, they don't crack down on trucks with wildly unregulated engines spilling soot like it were 1948, and allow 2-stroke motorcycles to run amok.


I liked the "weird frogs" and the "stupid frog"! :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yuri S Andrade said:


> As I've said here, São Paulo is the crossroads of Brazil. It's relation with the country is not like US and New York. São Paulo is much much more important, being really the heart of Brazil. Of course it's impossible to measure that, but São Paulo might be one of the busiest highways nodes in the world.


São Paulo has definitely one of the busiest freeway networks of any large urban area in the world. Buenos Aires is also extremely busy, but São Paulo has more through traffic to other large cities (especially truck traffic). 

São Paulo is also located inland, but the geography makes a good bypass difficult. BR-101 is not much of a functional bypass of São Paulo.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Brazil relies heavily on trucks as the railway and waterway networks are very thin. Then we have São Paulo's centrality in the national context as _the_ hub, added to the 10 million cars registered in the metro area (about 14 million considering the macrometropolis). That gives us a picture of how busy the highway system is.

About the bypass, Campinas area is increasingly taking this role. As there is much traffic in and out São Paulo, still must of it needs to make through the city.


----------



## Suburbanist

fresh pics of Sao Paulo Ring Highway - eastern sector. 



sergiomazzi said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13


----------



## xrtn2

Suburbanist said:


> fresh pics of Sao Paulo Ring Highway - eastern sector.





sergiomazzi said:


> Olá pessoal! Fui conhecer o trecho leste hoje, aqui vão alguns registros:
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13


:drool::drool:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Road video and the GPS tracking:



sergiomazzi said:


> Bom pessoal, esse é o vídeo que fiz percorrendo o trecho leste, na tarde de 5 de julho.
> O vídeo foi acelerado em 4x.
> 
> A imagem mostra a plotagem no Google Earth do Track log do GPS.
> 
> No Link do Dropbox, o arquivo da rota plotada em KMZ para o GE:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13910781/Rodo%20Anel%20Leste.kmz


----------



## xrtn2

*Rodovia Vicinal Dr. Ene Sab Itatinga/Paranapanema/SP*


Rodovia Vicinal Itatinga Paranapanema/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovia Vicinal Itatinga Paranapanema/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovia Vicinal Itatinga Paranapanema/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovia Vicinal Itatinga Paranapanema/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-381 UPDATE - Minas Gerais State* 

Finally works :banana::banana::banana:
























































TODAY









FUTURE:


----------



## xrtn2

*SE-100 SERGIPE STATE *









engrenagem








engrenagem








engrenagem








engrenagem


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 SÃO PAULO STATE


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-157 SÃO PAULO STATE*


Rodovia SP-157 por a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovia SP-157 por a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovia SP-157 por a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovia SP-157 por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-75 AND SP-348 São Paulo State*



caco said:


> No último domingo (06 de julho de 2014) fiz um bate-e-volta até Indaiatuba (saí 7:30 de Mogi e ao meio-dia estava de volta) e, aproveitando que minha esposa atendeu ao pedido de dirigir na volta, fiz umas fotos da *SP-75* (Rodovia Santos Dumont) e da *SP-348* (Rodovia dos Bandeirantes).
> 
> *SP-75 Rodovia Santos Dumont*
> 
> *1. Rodovia Santos Dumont em Indaiatuba, sentido Campinas.
> 
> 
> 2. Placas de acesso aos exclusivos condomínios nos arredores da cidade.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4. Proximidades do Aeroporto Internacional de Viracopos. Esse totem sobre a rodovia é do pedágio ponto a ponto, onde o motorista para pelo quilômetros rodado.
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 6. Acesso à Rodovia dos Bandeirantes (SP-348)
> 
> 
> 7. Trevo da Bandeirantes com a Santos Dumont
> 
> 
> SP-348 Rodovia dos Bandeirantes
> 
> 8. Entrando na Bandeirantes (sentido São Paulo)
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 10. Canteiro "pra mais de metro"
> 
> 
> 12. Praça de pedágio de Itupeva
> 
> 
> 13.
> 
> 
> 14.
> 
> 
> 15. Shopping Serrazul, nas proximidades no Wet'n Wild, Hopi Hari, Outlet Premium, etc.
> 
> 
> 16. Serra do Japi e um bairro afastado de Jundiaí
> 
> 
> 17. Indústrias em Jundiaí
> 
> 
> 18.
> 
> 
> 19. Longa subida
> 
> 
> 20.
> 
> 
> 21.
> 
> 
> 22. Indicação do trevo com a Anhanguera
> 
> 
> 23. Trevo com a Rodovia Anhanguera (SP-330)
> 
> 
> 24.
> 
> 
> 25. Corte enorme
> 
> 
> 26.
> 
> 
> 27.
> 
> 
> 28. Este trecho depois da Anhanguera conta com 5 faixas de cada lado
> 
> 
> 29. Praça de pedágio de Cajamar
> 
> 
> 30.
> 
> 
> 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 34.
> 
> 
> 35. Cometão
> 
> 
> 36. Viaduto do trecho norte do Rodoanel
> 
> 
> 37. Chegada à São Paulo
> [/URL]*


----------



## xrtn2

arco metropolitano do rio de janeiro


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-330 SÃO PAULO STATE*


Foto Aérea - Rodovia Anhanguera (Ameriacan/SP) by Willian Gregio, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*UPDATE BR-376 PARANA STATE *



julinhocesar-pg said:


> *DUPLICAÇÃO BR 376:*


----------



## xrtn2

*arco metropolitano do Rio de Janeiro*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*PR-445*, 23km of lane-addition crossing Londrina and Cambé urban areas (northern Paraná). To be delivered in October:



Eddubra said:


> *DER garante entrega da PR-445 até outubro*
> Duplicação está com 70% das obras concluídas e segue em ritmo acelerado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reportagem percorreu os 23 quilômetros da duplicação e comprovou que há operários em quase todos os trechos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folha de Londrina


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-163 mato grosso state project ( 850 km )
*:cheers::cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-040 RIO DE JANEIRO STATE - TOLL UPDATE*


----------



## xrtn2

SP-323 São Paulo State



Fourier said:


> Como comentei seguem fotos feitas na sexta-feira, dia 18 de julho, referentes à *SP-323 José Dela Vechia*, que conecta a SP-351, na metade do trecho entre Catanduva e Bebedouro, e a SP-333 no ponto que conecta Jaboticabal e Taquaritinga.
> 
> 01.	Bem no começo, sentido Taquaritinga, existem obras de implantação de terceira pista na rodovia..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.	Boa estrada. Proximidades de Pirangi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.	Indicação de acesso. O trator indica a principal atividade econômica da região.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04.	Viaduto de acesso a Pirangi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05.	Mais obras de adição de 3ª faixa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06.	Na maior parte do trajeto a estrada é bem retilínea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07.	Mais uma cidade no caminho: Vista Alegre do Alto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08.	Distâncias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09.	Em plena sexta-feira, estrada traquila..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.	Região agrícola. Não sei se estar com pouco movimento é bom ou ruim, afinal, indica um desaquecimento da economia......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.	A áreas lindeiras à pista, estão bem cuidadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.	Achei interessante esse tipo de árvore. Existem por todo o trajeto. Nem tenho ideia de qual espécie é. Conhecimento zero em botânica...rsrsrs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.	Vemos razoavels quantidade de bambus também durante o trajeto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.	Mais exemplares da árvore que citei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.	Mais obras à frente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.	Três curiosidades nessa foto: 1) pouco antes de Monte Alto subimos uma pequena cuesta que abriga essas escarpas interessantes; 2) durante todo o trajeto notei a plantação de mangueiras. Nem tinha ideia que essa região produzia manga; 3) notem a secura da vegetação... A estiagem está brava por esses lados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.	Após um pedágio iniciamos a subida da pequena Cuesta. Bom tomar cuidado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18.	Cuidado II...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.	Cuidado III….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.	Uma parada para fotografar para um lado.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.	E para outro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.	Proximidades do acesso a Monte Alto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23.	Depois de dar um giro em Monte Alto, voltamos para a SP-323, que está ali à frente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24.	Mais retas, aclives e declives pela frente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.	Agricultura mecanizada por todos os lados em que se olhe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26.	Mais um trecho “cobrinha”....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27.	Movimento segue tranquilo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28.	Acostamentos bem mantidos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29.	Mais daquelas árvores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30.	Depois do tempo nublado e chuviscos durante quase todo o dia, o sol começa a sair no final de tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31.	Já estamos nos aproximando de Taquaritinga pela SP-323.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32.	Fim de Estrada. Estamos chegando à conexão com a SP-333 Faria Lima, duplicada e concessionada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços!!


----------



## xrtn2

Parana State - Update 

Dual Carriageway 

Black = under construction
Green = works to begin
Red= project


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-312 São Paulo State*


SP-312 Estrada dos Romeiros por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-312 Estrada dos Romeiros por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*São Paulo State Dual carriageway update*


----------



## xrtn2

> *Odebrecht secures US$294mn highway concession loan*
> 
> Brazil's ground transport agency ANTT approved a US$294mn loan from national development bank BNDES to restore, expand and maintain federal highway BR-163 in Mato Grosso.


http://www.bnamericas.com/news/infrastructure/odebrecht-secures-us294mn-highway-concession-loan1


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-348 SÃO PAULO STATE *


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-348 Bandeirantes Highway por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-493 RIO DE JANEIRO STATE*











DSC04275 por morioli1, no Flickr

*Primeira ponte em arco*

DSC04286 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC04294 por morioli1, no Flickr

*Transito muito pequeno, maior parte caminhões.*

DSC04299 por morioli1, no Flickr

*Sinalização toda instalada, vc´s verão muitas placas com nomes cobertos e isso indica a tamanha quantidade de acessos inacabados.*

DSC04304 por morioli1, no Flickr

*Segunda ponte em arco, duplo*

DSC04323 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC04326 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC04365 por morioli1, no Flickr



DSC04392 por morioli1, no Flickr

*Início trecho mão dupla *

DSC04403 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC04411 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC04433 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC04436 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC04444 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC04442 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC04437 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC04464 por morioli1, no Flickr

*Final mão dupla*

DSC04468 por morioli1, no Flickr

*Passarela Adrianopolis*

DSC04475 por morioli1, no Flickr

*Mais uma entrada *

DSC04482 por morioli1, no Flickr


DSC04496 por morioli1, no Flickr


----------



## Innsertnamehere

xrtn2 said:


> *17 July 2014*
> 
> A 13 kilometer segment of BR-101(km-105 to km-118) opened to traffic in Campos/ Rio de Janeiro state.


Exactly what is the point of that interchange? Future growth?


----------



## xrtn2

* SP-333 São Paulo State*









Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier


----------



## killerjag

xrtn2 said:


> *São Paulo State Dual carriageway update*


You should explain what the colors mean.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Innsertnamehere said:


> xrtn2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *17 July 2014*
> 
> A 13 kilometer segment of BR-101(km-105 to km-118) opened to traffic in Campos/ Rio de Janeiro state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what is the point of that interchange? Future growth?
Click to expand...

It is probably for U-turn purposes. Many dual carriageways of Brazil are not full freeways, but have right-in, right-out interchanges. If you want to make a left turn, you have to enter the highway to the right, and then make a U-turn up ahead.

This solution is better than what you commonly see in South America, U-turns in the median, often with very little space to decelerate, turn and accelerate.


----------



## Positronn

^^ Exactly, most 4-lane brazilian highways are class 1, without full access control. This is a historic question, government decided to duplicate existing roads instead of building new parallel motorways. I hope that, in the future, concession contracts requires progressive full access control, by building local roads, new intersections and so on.


----------



## xrtn2

killerjag said:


> You should explain what the colors mean.


There is no legend  

But probably green means a new dual-carriageway, Blue means under construction dual-carriageway and pink means a future dual-carriageway.


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> It is probably for U-turn purposes. Many dual carriageways of Brazil are not full freeways, but have right-in, right-out interchanges. If you want to make a left turn, you have to enter the highway to the right, and then make a U-turn up ahead.
> 
> This solution is better than what you commonly see in South America, U-turns in the median, often with very little space to decelerate, turn and accelerate.


Still, there is an unnecessary design flaw over there: that junction is only used for U-turns (at least on its present configuration), yet traffic on opposing directions must cross path to turn left on the overpass. Until a day when/if they build a proper exit out of that junction to other roads, they should use inverted flows on the overpass, so that traffic in both directions wouldn't have any conflict.


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-326 São Paulo State*









Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier








Fourier


----------



## Rdx MG

Longest tunnel on Brazilian highways, almost 5 km. BR-040, Rio de Janeiro state.


----------



## xrtn2

*Via Mangue "60km/h expressway":crazy: opened to traffic - Recife - Pernambuco state 
*

Abertura da pista oeste da Via Mangue (Recife-PE) por PAC 2, no Flickr


Abertura da pista oeste da Via Mangue (Recife-PE) por PAC 2, no Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Eastern section of *São Paulo* ringroad (missing the last tier to Dutra Highway, still U/C) is already on the Google Maps for few days now:


----------



## Suburbanist

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Eastern section of *São Paulo* ringroad (missing the last tier to Dutra Highway, still U/C) is already on the Google Maps for few days now:


I wonder which criteria if any Google is using to set apart the dark orange marked roads from the yellow ones.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Quite random criteria, apparently. Half of Spain's motorway network is shown with yellow lines.

Although Google Maps is fairly up-to-date, the way motorways are shown is one of the worst of all online mapping systems.


----------



## Brasilfuturo

xrtn2 said:


> There is no legend
> 
> But probably green means a new dual-carriageway, Blue means under construction dual-carriageway and pink means a future dual-carriageway.


 That's it.:yes:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Suburbanist said:


> I wonder which criteria if any Google is using to set apart the dark orange marked roads from the yellow ones.


I find it annoying. I like a lot Guia 4 Rodas where they make a clear distinction between simple(?) highways and 2x2 (or more) ones.


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-253 SÃO PAULO STATE*


Sp-253 Dep. Cunha Bueno por a_fourier, no Flickr


Sp-253 Dep. Cunha Bueno por a_fourier, no Flickr


Sp-253 Dep. Cunha Bueno por a_fourier, no Flickr



Sp-253 Dep. Cunha Bueno por a_fourier, no Flickr


Sp-253 Dep. Cunha Bueno por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brasilfuturo said:


> That's it.:yes:


Thanks.


----------



## killerjag

ChrisZwolle said:


> Quite random criteria, apparently. Half of Spain's motorway network is shown with yellow lines.
> 
> Although Google Maps is fairly up-to-date, the way motorways are shown is one of the worst of all online mapping systems.


Is there a more accurate system around?


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-225 São Paulo State
*

SP-255 Araraquara - Ribeirão Preto/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 Araraquara - Ribeirão Preto/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 Araraquara - Ribeirão Preto/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 Araraquara - Ribeirão Preto/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Rogê Ferreira/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Rogê Ferreira/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Rogê Ferreira/SP por a_fourier, no Flick


SP-225 Rogê Ferreira/SP por a_fourier, no Flickrr


SP-225 Rogê Ferreira/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Rogê Ferreira/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Rogê Ferreira/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Rogê Ferreira/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-318 Tales de Lorena Peixoto Junior/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

killerjag said:


> Is there a more accurate system around?


Their depiction of freeways in the U.S. is much more accurate than elsewhere. And it's not because they don't have accurate data from outside the U.S., they downgraded a massive amount of (de-facto) freeways to yellow lines a year back or so.


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-330 SÃO PAULO STATE *


Sp-330 Rodovia Anhanguera/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Sp-330 Rodovia Anhanguera/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Sp-330 Rodovia Anhanguera/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Sp-330 Rodovia Anhanguera/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Sp-330 Rodovia Anhanguera/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Sp-330 Rodovia Anhanguera/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-163 MATO GROSSO STATE - UPDATE *

:cheers::cheers:












URL=http://s1321.photobucket.com/user/ColpOeste/media/0715_Material_para_sub_base_espalhada_zps34319d06.jpg.html]







[/URL]
URL=http://s1321.photobucket.com/user/ColpOeste/media/0711_Regulariza_o_de_subleito_zps645458c0.jpg.html]


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-318 são paulo state*


SP-318 Tales de Lorena Peixoto Junior/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-318 Tales de Lorena Peixoto Junior/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-318 Tales de Lorena Peixoto Junior/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-318 Tales de Lorena Peixoto Junior/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-318 Tales de Lorena Peixoto Junior/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-318 Tales de Lorena Peixoto Junior/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*MS-040 (209 Kilometer) - MATO GROSSO DO SUL STATE - Update *


----------



## Suburbanist

@xrtn2: I think that when you write "update", you actually mean "upgrade", don't you?


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-321 SÃO PAULO STATE
*


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho (obras duplicação) por a_fourier, no Flickr]


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho (obras duplicação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho (obras duplicação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho (obras duplicação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho (obras duplicação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^^^


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-321 Cezarino José de Castilho/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-304 São Paulo State UPGRADE*


SP-304 Ibitinga (obras de recuperação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-304 Ibitinga (obras de recuperação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-304 Ibitinga (obras de recuperação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-304 Ibitinga (obras de recuperação) por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*Vicinal Tatuí-Quadra-Guareí road*


Vicinal Tatuí-Quadra-Guareí por a_fourier, no Flickr


Vicinal Tatuí-Quadra-Guareí por a_fourier, no Flickr


Vicinal Tatuí-Quadra-Guareí por a_fourier, no Flickr


Vicinal Tatuí-Quadra-Guareí por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Anita Garibalde bridge 

*BR 101 SANTA CATARINA STATE*


----------



## xrtn2

*A 27 km segment of GO-070 opens to traffic in Goias State between Inhumas and Itauçu. *


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-493 RIO DE JANEIRO STATE*


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-381 MINAS GERAIS STATE UPGRADE- ANTONIO DIAS TUNNEL *


----------



## xrtn2

SP-342 São Paulo State




Fourier said:


> Aproveito para postas fotos da estrada que retornei após a estrada bucólica do post anterior. Trata-se da *SP-342*, desde a divisa com *Minas Gerais até São João da Boa vista*. Essa já é conhecida e trata-se do principal caminho que o pessoal circula entre Poços e o interior de São Paulo. As fotos são desse sábado, 02 de agosto.
> 
> 
> 
> 01.	Entrando na SP-342.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 02.	A estrada também segue entre morros da Mantiqueira.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 03.	O trajeto é todo em descida suave.
> 
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 04.	Terceira faixa para subir.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 05.	Morro dos dois lados.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 06.	Seguimos descendo.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 07.	Região de muita pedra também.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 08.	Belos costados.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 09.	Já descemos uma boa parte.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 10.	Pessoal não respeita faixa contínua mesmo... Caramba!.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 11.	Entrando em Águas da Prata, o acostamento fica estreito. Literalmente entre morros.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 12.	Após Águas da Prata, a pista se torna duplicada até o final.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 13.	Rurais indo para a casa.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 14.	Atravessando a rica São João da Boa Vista.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 15.	Antigamente, no tempo da pista única, esse trecho era um problema, pois passa em uma área movimentada da cidade, entre bairros.Cuplicaram e elevaram a pista, segregando o trânsito. Hoje é uma maravilha!! Essa solução creio que é a que deveria ser adotada na SP-270 Raposo Tavares no trecho que o pessoal comenta. Solucionaria o problema, creio eu.
> 
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 16.	Noem a elevação da pista. As marginais estão, embaixo, quase não dá para ver. Desanima até o pedestre, pois ele teria de subir um barranco, pular as new Jersey e descer escorregando por outro lado...rsrsrs!! Melhor usar a passarela.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 17.	Já na saída de São João da Boa Vista, à direita mais um acesso à cidade e , à esquerda a rodovia que nos leva a Espírito santo do Pinhal.Reto sairemos na SP-340, depois de uns kms e.....
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> 
> 18.	Um pouco depois dessa ponte (que tem um radar antes, diga-se de passagem...), acessamos a rodovia que segue para Varem Grande do Sul.
> SP-342 Entre divisa de Minas Gerais e São João da Boa Vista/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
> Por hoje é só. Nesses dias posto mais algumas que andei cirulando...
> Abraços!


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo - Itaquera


----------



## xrtn2

Road between Vargem Grande do Sul and São Roque da Fartura UPgrade



Estrada Vargem Grande do Sul a São Roque da Fartura/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Estrada Vargem Grande do Sul a São Roque da Fartura/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Estrada Vargem Grande do Sul a São Roque da Fartura/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


Estrada Vargem Grande do Sul a São Roque da Fartura/SP por a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*São Sebastião bypass - São paulo state *



caco said:


> Aqui vão duas fotos que fiz na última sexta-feira (24 de outubro) das obras de construção dos contornos de Caraguá e São Sebastião. Elas são pouco visíveis das rodovias dos Tamoios e Rio-Santos, por isso consegui poucas fotos e de baixa qualidade:
> 
> *1. Pilares de sustentação de um viaduto no contorno de Caraguatatuba (Lote 1), próximo ao Morro de Santo Antonio, visto do final da Tamoios. Logo após, à esquerda, está a embocadura de um túnel:
> 
> 
> 2. Embocaduras dos maiores túneis do Contorno de São Sebastião (Lote 3), que terão mais de 2 km de extensão sob a Serra do Dom, ligando os bairros do Indaiá (onde foi feita a foto) e São Francisco:
> *


----------



## xrtn2

Raposo Tavares HIghway









Hello_World


----------



## mopc

:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

*Great improvements*

*BR-163, MATO GROSSO STATE UPGRADE*


















MMichaelN








MMichaelN








MMichaelN








MMichaelN








MMichaelN








MMichaelN








MMichaelN








MMichaelN


----------



## MBBV84

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-270 são Paulo State upgrade *



vitinhooo said:


> "Cart entrega 4 dispositivos no trecho da Raposo Tavares no Oeste Paulista
> 
> Na região de Presidente Prudente, foram entregues mais quatro dispositivos à Rodovia Raposo Tavares (SP-270). De acordo com om comunicado foi feito nesta quinta-feira (30), pela Concessionária Auto Raposo Tavares (Cart), o investimento para a construção das estruturas foi de mais de R$ 6,4 milhões. O local faz conexão com os Estados do Mato Grosso do Sul e do Paraná.
> 
> (...)"
> 
> Fonte: http://g1.globo.com/sp/presidente-p...echo-da-raposo-tavares-no-oeste-paulista.html
> 
> Algumas imagens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação CART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação CART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação CART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação CART
> 
> As fotos foram extraídas de: http://www.cart.invepar.com.br/cart/Portugues/detSalaImprensa.php?codnoticia=1305
> 
> ----
> 
> Outro trevo recém concluído:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação CART (http://www.cart.invepar.com.br/cart/Portugues/detSalaImprensa.php?codnoticia=1306)


----------



## xrtn2

BR-280 non-toll, Santa Catarina State UPgrade

15 viaducts 
2 tunnels 1000 m









poracaso jornal


----------



## xrtn2

BR-470 non-toll, Santa Catarina State UPgrade - 









NDO ONLINE









Blog do Jaime



luancarpe said:


> *Algumas fotos garimpadas:​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras no lote 3, em Blumenau - 23 de julho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras no lote 3, entre Gaspar e Blumenau - 23 de julho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras no lote 3, em Blumenau, próximo ao viaduto da Via Expressa - 23 de julho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras no lote 3, em Blumenau - 14 de agosto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras no lote 2, em Ilhota - 14 de agosto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras no lote 3, em Blumenau - 14 de agosto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras no lote 3, em Blumenau - 14 de agosto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras de duplicação da BR 470 avançam no lote 1, em Navegantes (Km 0 - KM 18,6), com máquinas e homens trabalhando em vários trechos, como este, na rotatória, próximo ao Posto Formento. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 23 de setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras de duplicação da BR 470 avançam no lote 1, em Navegantes (Km 0 - KM 18,6), com máquinas e homens trabalhando em vários trechos, como este, na rotatória, próximo ao Posto Formento. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 23 de setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras de duplicação da BR 470 avançam no lote 1, em Navegantes (Km 0 - KM 18,6), com máquinas e homens trabalhando em vários trechos, como este, na rotatória, próximo ao Posto Formento. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 23 de setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duplicação da BR 470 avança também no lote 2, entre Luís Alves e Blumenau. As obras podem ser conferidas em diversos trechos, como esses, no km 18 (divisa com o lote 1) e no km 27. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 24 de setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duplicação da BR 470 avança também no lote 2, entre Luís Alves e Blumenau. As obras podem ser conferidas em diversos trechos, como esses, no km 18 (divisa com o lote 1) e no km 27. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 24 de setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duplicação da BR 470 avança também no lote 2, entre Luís Alves e Blumenau. As obras podem ser conferidas em diversos trechos, como esses, no km 18 (divisa com o lote 1) e no km 27. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 24 de setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obra de duplicação da BR 470 avança no lote 3, em Blumenau, como mostram imagens nos quilômetros 48, 50 e 51. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 25 de setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obra de duplicação da BR 470 avança no lote 3, em Blumenau, como mostram imagens nos quilômetros 48, 50 e 51. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 25 de setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obra de duplicação da BR 470 avança no lote 3, em Blumenau, como mostram imagens nos quilômetros 48, 50 e 51. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 25 de setembro
> 
> Legal são os comentários do ~~especialista:
> 
> *Denilson Claudino:* coloque bastante pedras no solo
> *Denilson Claudino:* mete asfalto e liberra
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obra de duplicação da BR 470 avança no lote 3, em Blumenau, como mostram imagens nos quilômetros 48, 50 e 51. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 25 de setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obra de duplicação da BR 470 avança no lote 3, em Blumenau, como mostram imagens nos quilômetros 48, 50 e 51. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 25 de setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obra de duplicação da BR 470 avança no lote 3, em Blumenau, como mostram imagens nos quilômetros 48, 50 e 51. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 25 de setembro
> 
> *Denilson Claudino:* como passa muito caminhão e mai rapido colocar pedras dos locais aonde *vau ser tetonado*
> 
> :dunno::wtf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obra de duplicação da BR 470 avança no lote 3, em Blumenau, como mostram imagens nos quilômetros 48, 50 e 51. #DuplicaçãoBR470 #NossaVidaPassaPorAqui - 25 de setembro​
> DUPLICAÇÃO DA BR-470


----------



## xrtn2

SP-099 São Paulo State Upgrade

5 new tunnels


> nº 1: 2.850 meters
> nº 2: 700 meters
> nº 3: 3.135 meters
> nº 4: 2.260 meters
> nº 5: 3.675 meters


----------



## xrtn2

SP 125 São Paulo State 









RRC








RRC








RRC








RRC








RRC








RRC








RRC








RRC


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-101 SANTA CATARINA STATE - ANITTA GARIBALDI BRIDGE -upgrade *









Ice Climber








Ice Climber


----------



## xrtn2

Toll BR-101 Espírito Santo State









http://www.girodenoticias.com/notic...s-das-obras-de-duplicacao-iniciar-01-11-2014/


----------



## xrtn2

SP-021 SÃO PAULO STATE


P1110321 por sergiomazzi, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

....



HFHF said:


> *First submarine tunnel of Brazil*
> 
> Connecting Santos ↔ Guarujá
> 
> 1,7km long


----------



## xrtn2

BR163 - Mato Grosso do Sul State - upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

br-116 Rio Grande do Sul State









http://www.caminhosdazonasul.com/2014/09/duplicacao-da-br-116-21-fotografias-de-agosto-de-2014/








http://www.caminhosdazonasul.com/2014/09/duplicacao-da-br-116-21-fotografias-de-agosto-de-2014/








http://www.caminhosdazonasul.com/2014/09/duplicacao-da-br-116-21-fotografias-de-agosto-de-2014/








http://www.caminhosdazonasul.com/2014/09/duplicacao-da-br-116-21-fotografias-de-agosto-de-2014/








http://www.caminhosdazonasul.com/2014/09/duplicacao-da-br-116-21-fotografias-de-agosto-de-2014/


----------



## xrtn2

BR-376 PARANA STATE UPGRADE





































*Fonte:* http://www.aen.pr.gov.br/modules/no...ecebe-primeiras-camadas-de-pavimento&ordem=30


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 SANTA CATARINA STATE UPGRADE



luancarpe said:


> 27/10/2014 às 16hs54
> *
> Pavimento na galeria do túnel do Morro do Formigão termina nesta segunda-feira*
> 
> _Meta do DNIT é finalizar a aplicação de concreto em todo o emboque Norte ainda nesta semana _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Muriel Albonico/ASCOM DNIT​
> (...)
> 
> Fonte


----------



## Suburbanist

A time-lapse video I found on BR-116, 80km SE of Sao Paulo. It is the worst bottleneck on Brazilian road network at the moment, though they are working on a project to build a new alignment to make the whole thing dual carriageway.






Location
AADT: 27.000, 72% heavy vehicles.


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## keokiracer

72% truck traffic, holy balls.


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^:runaway:


----------



## Rdx MG

0:52 truck in prohibited overtaking


----------



## xrtn2

SP-066 SÃO PAULO STATE

Photos by caco http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542430&page=128

1.


2.


3.


4. Balança (operacional) e Posto Policial na divisa entre Mogi e Guararema


5.


6.


7. Acesso ao bucólico distrito mogiano de Sabaúna


8.


9. Subida da Serra de Guararema, que marca a transição entre as bacias dos rios Tietê e Paraíba do Sul


10. É um trecho de serra curto, numa sequência de 3 curvas fechadas


11. Já no "planalto mogiano"


12. Início do trecho recém duplicado, no bairro do Botujuru


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 Mato grosso State Upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-101 highway Santa Catarina State upgrade

Anita Ggaribaldi Bridge. *









Ronaldo Amboni








Ronaldo Amboni









Ronaldo Amboni


----------



## xrtn2

Rio de Janeiro bypass









André Bonacin


----------



## verreme

There are only four posts in this page and it's already too long for me to bother scrolling down to look for new stuff. I stopped following this thread because of the insane amount of pictures and I guess other forum users have done the same. It's a pity, because Brazil is a beautiful country I'd love to learn about, but these pictures tell me nothing.


----------



## Suburbanist

Indeed, xrtn2 would help a lot if he added some context to his posting, instead of just plastering pics cross-posted from elsewhere


----------



## The_Knight_rider

Nice


----------



## Suburbanist

Crane view of Anita Garibaldi bridge u/c on BR-101 near Laguna


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Any update on SP-021 Rodoanel Leste, between Rodovia Ayrton Senna and Rodovia Presidente Dutra?


----------



## Positronn

It was announced that the new deadline is February 2015, which means a one year delay.


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

Changing the subject (or starting one) ,this is the last updated map of the Brazilian highway network. As you might know, there are several differences between the roads regarding design and operational standards. But all of them are/will be at least dual carriegeway.









_credit: *Ricardotobias *forumer_

Yellow - Current
Green: - Under Construction
White: - Planned for near future (so we hope)


----------



## Positronn

^^ It looks like you picked the wrong highway in the white line in Santa Catarina. The highways involved in Lapa-Chapecó concession are BR-153, BR-282 and BR-480. It's just a small detail.










All in all, it's a shame that this concession is being taken forward instead of more important projects for Santa Catarina like a São Miguel do Oeste - Navegantes duplication by concession, and a proposed (in SC Notícias Thread) Campos Novos-Osório via Florianópolis. 

http://goo.gl/maps/N85UT


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*SP-21*

São Paulo Ringroad - northern section:



RMeier said:


> Rodoanel Norte, lote 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Instagram


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *PR-445*, 23km of lane-addition crossing Londrina and Cambé urban areas (northern Paraná). To be delivered in October:





Eddubra said:


> *DER garante entrega da PR-445 até outubro*
> Duplicação está com 70% das obras concluídas e segue em ritmo acelerado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reportagem percorreu os 23 quilômetros da duplicação e comprovou que há operários em quase todos os trechos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folha de Londrina



Paraná's governor delivered 12 km (out of 22 km) of lanes addition between Londrina and Cambé:



Pé Vermelho said:


> *10 anos para duplicarem 4 km. O PR deveria se humilhar e implorar para ser incorporado por SP...* hno:
> 
> *Beto Richa entrega 12 km duplicados da PR-445, entre Londrina e Cambé*
> 
> O governador Beto Richa entregou nesta quarta-feira (10) os primeiros 12 quilômetros da duplicação da PR-445, entre Londrina e Cambé, no Norte do Estado. Maior obra rodoviária do Governo do Estado, o projeto de ampliação da rodovia recebe investimento de R$ 106,5 milhões, com recursos estaduais e parceria com a concessionária Econorte.
> 
> O trecho concluído vai da Universidade Estadual de Londrina (UEL) ao trevo da Sandoz, em Cambé. Também foram entregues cinco viadutos, duas trincheiras e quatro passarelas, além de 11,8 quilômetros de vias marginais e 22 quilômetros de calçadas.
> 
> O DER conclui no primeiro semestre de 2015 as obras até o viaduto da Jamile Dequech. Estão em obras mais três viadutos, duas trincheiras, três passarelas e 16,6 quilômetros de vias marginais e também de calçadas. Ao todo a duplicação da PR-445, entre o Jamile Dequech, em Londrina, e o trevo da Sandoz, em Cambé, é de 22,5 km. E o investimento total é de R$ 160,2 milhões.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Fonte:* http://www.aen.pr.gov.br/modules/no...-duplicados-da-PR-445-entre-Londrina-e-Cambe-


The whole area is fully urbanised, with a big shopping mall (82,000 sq meters GLA), two universities (around 35,000 students) and Londrina's (vertical) booming district, Gleba Palhano. It was one of the most absurd 1x2 roads in the country.


----------



## JuaanAcosta

10 years for 4 km of duplication! That sounds so Argentinian! lol


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Judging from Google Earth imagery, most of the works were done in 2013-2014. Almost all of PR-445 was single carriageway prior to 2013, except a short overpass near that shopping mall (circa 2010) and a 1.5 km segment in southern Londrina that was duplicated in or before 2004 (earliest Google Earth imagery).


----------



## Suburbanist

A tunnel that was being excavated as part of Sao Paulo Ring Road project has collapsed. There are no injuries, as there were early signs the site became unstable so everybody left and took out equipment as well.

The collapsed section is around 150m long near the portal. It is a twin tunnel under the Cantareira ridge slopes. The other parallel tunnels has not collapsed. 

There were excavating dirt with loosened rocks AFAIK, not using a shield or explosives, just regular construction big excavators. This means no major relocation are likely to be required - they just need to change the construction methods and stabilize the slope before excavating the tunnel. It is likely they will need to remove a lot of earth to displace the portal further into the massif. 

A pic of the site (collapsed tunnel on the right). 








source


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

JuaanAcosta said:


> 10 years for 4 km of duplication! That sounds so Argentinian! lol


That sounds perfectly Brazilian too... 




ChrisZwolle said:


> Judging from Google Earth imagery, most of the works were done in 2013-2014. Almost all of PR-445 was single carriageway prior to 2013, except a short overpass near that shopping mall (circa 2010) and a 1.5 km segment in southern Londrina that was duplicated in or before 2004 (earliest Google Earth imagery).


Precisely. 

This road is a symbol of Brazilian very poor infra-structure, a country with a budget of almost US$ 1 trillion. 

Aside all the traffic I mentioned caused by the metro area itself, most of 40 million tons of soybeans harvest from Mato Grosso and Mato Grosso do Sul, plus the 15 million tons of Paraná itself goes through this road to Paranaguá harbour, on Paraná coast. Every year we have huge truck lines on Cambé.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Londrina metropolitan area contains over 800,000 people, so yes it deserves several freeways.


----------



## xrtn2

The unbelievable highway between Rio de Janeiro(second most populous metro) / Belo Horizonte(3rd most populous metro) and Brasilia. 

The BR-040, It was auctioned in 2013 

Toll plazas(U/C):








*
Concession Highway BR-040 (MG/GO/DF)

Object*

The project comprises the highway BR-040 from the city of Juiz de Fora,
in the state of Minas Gerais, to the city of Brasilia, with a total length of 936.8 km. 
It includes all elements of the road right of way, accessways, buildings and land,
central, lateral and local lanes, bicycle tracks, roadsides, 
special structures and any other element located within the right of way line, as well as operational and administrative facilities related to the concession.

*Description*

Concession of the infrastructure comprising expansion of road capacity, 
rehabilitation, enhancements, operation, maintainance, and monitoring.

*Concession Term*

30 years.

*Length to be duplicated*

557.2 km up to the 5th year of the concession term.

http://www.logisticabrasil.gov.br/highway-br-040-mg-go-df2

Upgrade:









LukeMG








LukeMG








LukeMG








LukeMG








LukeMG








LukeMG








LukeMG








LukeMG








LukeMG








LukeMG


----------



## xrtn2

upgrade









LukeMG









LukeMG









LukeMG









LukeMG


















LukeMG








LukeMG


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Ribeirão Preto* junction upgrade was delivered yesterday. One of the largest in the country:



OrlandoOliverRP said:


> *Êis que a mais imponente e importante obra dos últimos anos de Ribeirão Preto se apresenta.
> Entregue se não me engano 6 meses antes do prazo.
> 
> Trevo Waldo Adalberto da Silveira "O Trevão".*





Andre_RP said:


> Trevo Anhanguera 307 - Waldo Adalberto da Silveira. Uma obra do tamanho de Ribeirão.
> 
> Com 12 km, 20 alças, 8 viadutos, passarela, totalmente iluminado em Led, este é um dos maiores complexos viários da América do Sul. Panorâmica:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Londrina metropolitan area contains over 800,000 people, so yes it deserves several freeways.


The chain of six cities formed by Apucarana-Arapongas-Rolândia-Cambé-Londrina-Ibiporã, spanning for 60 km, is already over 1 million. Londrina-Maringá axis is over 2 million people. Ratio cars/people in the region is getting close to 450 / 1,000.

Paraná state infrasctructure, though above Brazilian average, is indeed far away from São Paulo state standards (just look the pics of Ribeirão Preto above, a 620,000 inh. city).


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 São Paulo State upgrade







































http://mobilidadesampa.com.br/tag/regis-bittencourt/


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ xrtn2, what is the source of your pics?


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Done!


----------



## xrtn2

MG-383 Minas Gerais State Upgrade 

São bras do suaçui bypass ( 7 km long )









Renatosilva








Renatosilva








Renatosilva








Renatosilva








Renatosilva


----------



## Attus

^^Speed limit 60 km/h? Isn't it a little bit low?
And, is it not dangerous, having a 2×2 road without median?


----------



## Rdx MG

It is the reality of many brazilian roads.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Raposo Tavares* (Sorocaba, SP) auxiliary lanes delivered:



gabrielzoeste said:


> *Novas marginais da Raposo Tavares beneficiam moradores de Sorocaba*
> Seg, 29/12/14 - 13h11
> 
> 
> Mais segurança e fluidez ao tráfego da região de Sorocaba. Estes são apenas alguns dos benefícios das novas marginais da Raposo Tavares, entregues nesta segunda-feira, 29, pelo governador Geraldo Alckmin. “Estamos entregando 6 km de marginais, 3 km de um lado e 3 km do outro. O investimento melhora o acesso dos bairros e a segurança, porque tira o tráfego local da rodovia. Uma grande obra, importante do ponto de vista viário, do ponto de vista de segurança e do ponto de vista de logística”, afirmou.
> 
> Os moradores da região contarão com mais três quilômetros de vias marginais da rodovia entre os km 92 e 95. As obras do trecho foram iniciadas em abril de 2014, sob fiscalização da Artesp (Agência de Transporte do Estado de São Paulo). Na ocasião, a concessionária ViaOeste, responsável pela construção, investiu cerca de R$ 35 milhões na ampliação.
> 
> Extraído do Site do Governo do Estado de SP.
> Fonte:http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia2.php?id=239054&c=6
> 
> Fotos: A2 Fotografia / Du Amorim


Raposo Tavares is a very important (and problematic) highway in São Paulo Macrometropolitan Area, linking Sorocaba and São Paulo. Traffic is intense in both ways as the whole region is merging into a single job market.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*SP-21 - São Paulo Ringroad*, northern section:



obrasileiro said:


> Rodoanel Norte. Trecho de Guarulhos. Foto própria tirada hoje, 03/01/2015.


----------



## xrtn2

BR-230 PARÁ STATE - UPGRADE

Marabá - Altamira - Itaituba 











BR - 230 PA - Divisa TO/PA - PA/AM by Depart. Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes, on Flickr


BR - 230 PA - Divisa TO/PA - PA/AM by Depart. Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes, on Flickr


BR - 230 PA - Divisa TO/PA - PA/AM by Depart. Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes, on Flickr


BR - 230 PA - Divisa TO/PA - PA/AM by Depart. Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes, on Flickr


BR - 230 PA - Divisa TO/PA - PA/AM by Depart. Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Ayrton Senna (SP-70), São Paulo state 



caco said:


> 1. Proximidades da praça de pedágio de Itaquaquecetuba, por isso a velocidade reduzida.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3. Pra nossa alegria ele é bem mais barato do que na época da DERSA (era uns R$ 8,00) e a rodovia está bem mais cuidada.
> 
> 
> 4. Essa nova faixa (exclusiva do Sem Parar/Via Fácil, etc.) foi entregue faz pouco tempo.
> 
> 
> 5. Após o pedágio de Itaquá.
> 
> 
> 6. Proximidades do Rodoanel Leste.
> 
> 
> 7. Sob a Via Expressa do Rodoanel.
> 
> 
> 8. Viadutos das alças de acessos do Rodoanel.
> 
> 
> 9. Viaduto de uma rua de Itaquá.
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 11.
> 
> 
> 12. Viaduto de uma vicinal quase na divisa entre Mogi e Itaquá.
> 
> 
> 13.
> 
> 
> 14. Trevo da Ayrton Senna com a Mogi-Dutra.
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## xrtn2

SP-191 são paulo state 



SP-191 contorno Charqueada/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr



SP-191 contorno Charqueada/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr
.

SP-191 contorno Charqueada/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr


SP-191 contorno Charqueada/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr


SP-191 contorno Charqueada/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr


SP-191 contorno Charqueada/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr


SP-191 contorno Charqueada/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-098 SÃO PAULO STATE

Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98 by cacobianchi, on Flickr

Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98 by cacobianchi, on Flickr

Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98 by cacobianchi, on Flickr

Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98 by cacobianchi, on Flickr

Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98 by cacobianchi, on Flickr

Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98 by cacobianchi, on Flickr

Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98 by cacobianchi, on Flickr

Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98 by cacobianchi, on Flickr

Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98 by cacobianchi, on Flickr

Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98 by cacobianchi, on Flickr

Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga (SP-98 by cacobianchi, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil: Phase 2 of PAC infrastructure programme shows results

Brazil has built nearly 5,200km of roads in the past four years, according to a review of the federal government's PAC Phase 2 accelerated economic growth programme.

Around 1,400 of the 5,200km were built under long-term concessions and another 7,000km are under construction. Total investment has been around US$24.43 billion.

PAC is a strategic investment programme that combines management initiatives and public works, according to the World Bank. The first phase, launched in 2007, saw around $349 billion set aside for approved projects under PAC.

http://www.worldhighways.com/sectio...f-pac-infrastructure-programme-shows-results/


----------



## AcesHigh

keokiracer said:


> 72% truck traffic, holy balls.


which explains the high death rates in Brazilian roads... tons of trucks in single carriageway roads... crashes against trucks usually result in death.



-----------------------------------

on another note... the recently completed (only 1 year ago!) BR-448 near Porto Alegre has it´s asphalt falling apart. It´s full of potholes already, even though the truck traffic is VERY LIGHT in that road (its probably 90% cars).

That´s some of the worst asphalt I have seen in my life. Regrettable.

183 potholes in only 9 km!!!!
http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/estamosemo...parque-tem-183-buracos/?topo=52,1,1,,171,e171










I bet the Federal Government has removed all those signs proclaiming with pride that the BR-448 is a Federal Government realization :|


-------------------------------------

timelapse of BR 290 Freeway between Osório and Porto Alegre


----------



## Suburbanist

Potholes on a recently opened road, in a place that doesn't suffer from permafrost, can be originated often from one of three processes:
- improper drainage
- bad execution of the asphalt mix and its application
- pavement unsuitable for dynamic loads (weight put on them by roads of moving vehicles).

The last one can be critical, as the effects of overweight traffic on pavement durability are around the 4th power of weight.


----------



## xrtn2

-------------------------------------

timelapse of BR 290 Freeway between Osório and Porto Alegre




[/QUOTE]

:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-70 são paulo state *


Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr



Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr



Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia Carvalho Pinto (SP-70) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*sp-308 são paulo upgrade*


SP-308 Rodovia do Açúcar jan 2015 by a_fourier, on Flickr


SP-308 Rodovia do Açúcar jan 2015 by a_fourier, on Flickr


SP-308 Rodovia do Açúcar jan 2015 by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-308 Rodovia do Açúcar jan 2015 by a_fourier, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

br-163 upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

*Rodoanel norte SP-021, Mario Covas Ring-road (São Paulo) - Northern Section*


Rodoanel (SP) by PAC 2, on Flickr


Rodoanel (SP) by PAC 2, on Flickr


Rodoanel (SP) by PAC 2, on Flickr



Rodoanel (SP) by PAC 2, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

* SP-258 between Itapeva and Itararé opens to traffic *


Rodovia SP-258 é duplicada entre Itapeva e Itararé by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Rodovia SP-258 é duplicada entre Itapeva e Itararé by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## amsincero1

24/01

A 13,6 km segment of the SP-225 opened to traffic in Bauru, Sao Paulo State





amsincero1 said:


> _"A entrega da rodovia SP-225, mais 13,6 km de duplicação, com três dispositivos de Bauru até Piratininga, liberada 12 meses antes do prazo._
> 
> http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia2.php?id=239384


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I checked it out on Google Earth, it seems that most of Bauru - Piratininga was already completed by 2013.


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-321, bauru municipality, são paulo state, upgrade*


IMG_S2238 by Max Hendel, on Flickr


----------



## Xpressway

Great pictures of Sao Paulo highways. Good looking as usual, wouldn't expect less from Sao Paulo's state of the art highways. The rest of Brazil and South America can learn from these highways.

eg: Love combination of red looking sand and highways, very unique.


----------



## AcesHigh

another important road duplication, since the road connects the 4th largest metro in Brazil (Porto Alegre metro, 4 million people) and many other cities in the north of the state, to Pelotas (3rd largest municipality at the state) and Rio Grande, the most important seaport in the state.


this road was full of trucks all the time because of the port, so with a single lane in each direction, it was very dangerous AND full of jams.

the duplication works are 211 km long, between Porto Alegre and Pelotas. The map below is turned sideways (right is north, left is south)









I won´t spam the thread with photos, so here is the link to the main thread at the brazilian forums
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623968&page=5

PORTO ALEGRE









PELOTAS









RIO GRANDE


----------



## verreme

Xpressway said:


> Great pictures of Sao Paulo highways. Good looking as usual, wouldn't expect less from Sao Paulo's state of the art highways. The rest of Brazil and South America can learn from these highways.
> 
> eg: Love combination of red looking sand and highways, very unique.


State-of-the-art? Many of the highways posted here are clearly substandard (at-grade junctions, sharp corners, steep grades). They look typical South American.

Looks like Sao Paulo is doing a good job duplicating the most important links on its road network, and this is good even if _most of_ the roads are substandard (they work, and at a lower cost). But South America has little to learn from these roads.


----------



## Xpressway

verreme said:


> State-of-the-art? Many of the highways posted here are clearly substandard (at-grade junctions, sharp corners, steep grades). They look typical South American.
> 
> Looks like Sao Paulo is doing a good job duplicating the most important links on its road network, and this is good even if _most of_ the roads are substandard (they work, and at a lower cost). But South America has little to learn from these roads.


Sao Paulo's main highways are built using the highest standards and utilize the latest technology for their construction. Of course, I was refering to this as these are the ones that should be used as a model.

South America as a whole is plagued with substandard highways but at least a country has top-tier highways and this should serve as a model.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most São Paulo highways are of relatively high standard. For example, they have far fewer U-turns and uncontrolled access than many other twinned highways in South America. Just the other day I was looking at SP-225 and noticed even the most secondary (even unpaved) roads have access through interchanges. 

Just look at this. A full diamond interchange with roundabouts, and the pavement ends within 100 m. It's only access to some farms.


----------



## Positronn

verreme said:


> State-of-the-art? Many of the highways posted here are clearly substandard (at-grade junctions, sharp corners, steep grades). They look typical South American.
> 
> Looks like Sao Paulo is doing a good job duplicating the most important links on its road network, and this is good even if _most of_ the roads are substandard (they work, and at a lower cost). But South America has little to learn from these roads.


São Paulo duplicated highways doesn't have at-grade junctions or at-grade U-turns. On the other hand, federal duplicated highways throughout the country does have these substandard features quite often.


----------



## italystf

Why Brazilian motorway openings aren't listed here?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464920


----------



## keokiracer

I'm gonna guess because the people who post in that thread have no (accurate) data about highway openings in Brazil...


----------



## italystf

Someone who speaks Portoguese should do this job. There are dozens of opening from China but almost none from South America.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Everybody can contribute to it. It's not like a job or something. I, for one, have posted lots of stuff there.


----------



## Suburbanist

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Federal roads only, Chris...
> 
> Brazil is actually one of the worst: *60,752 deaths in 2012*.


From the same source, a breakdown on traffic fatalities:

40% - motorbike drivers or passengers
25% - pedestrian and cyclists
18% - drivers of cars, trucks, buses
17% - passengers of cars, trucks, buses

They don't mention anything about agricultural vehicles and people hit inside buildings that collapsed after crashes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It sounded to good to be true. In that case, Brazil would be 3 times less safe than the unsafest countries in Europe.


----------



## AcesHigh

buildings that collapsed after crashes? I doubt that number would make a dent on the statistics.


----------



## I(L)WTC

The sao paulo traffic is the worst in the Americas


----------



## xrtn2

*BR 101 Santa Catarina State, upgrade*

Anita Garibaldi bridge 










Formigão tunnel


----------



## xrtn2

SP-333 UPGRADE, são paulo state


Região de Marília recebe três importantes obras rodoviárias. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 são paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

SP-160 São paulo :cheers:


----------



## JuaanAcosta

Rodovia dos Imigrantes looking good


----------



## xrtn2

PE-028 Pernambuco State 









pernambucoconstrutora








pernambucoconstrutora








pernambucoconstrutora


----------



## xrtn2

Rio de Janeiro's bypass available on Google Street view:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Rio+..._UA8gpUmcIZJPrddVA&cbp=12,52.11,,0,-7.65&z=17


----------



## xrtn2

*2015 Carnival( 6 days) Road death statistics* 

120(-28%) people were killed on federal roadways in Brazil

Total accidents 2.785 (-22.8%)









G1 

48.754 Traffic fines 









redesul


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 , Mato grosso do Sul State upgrade









gazetadopovo


----------



## GmoRioJaneiro

xrtn2 said:


> *2014 Road death statistics*
> 
> 8.227(-2.3%) people were killed on federal roadways in Brazil
> 
> Total accidents 168.593 (-9.8%)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/carros/noticia/...odovias-federais-cai-em-2014-diz-policia.html


Okeeeey,... but... 58.000 people killed in all brazilian road in 2014.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil Trucker Protest Widens to More States

Truckers press the government to cut the diesel tax










SÃO PAULO—Protests by truckers denouncing higher taxes on diesel fuel and low incomes spread to at least six states in Brazil over the weekend and on Monday, causing concern over potential disruptions to the flow of soybeans to ports as the country’s soy harvest is nearing its peak.

Truckers blocked some highways in the states of Mato Grosso, Mato Grosso do Sul, Goias, Minas Gerais, Santa Catarina and Parana on Monday, according to Brazil’s Federal Highway Police. Most of the states are big producers of soybeans.

The protests started last week in the state of Mato Grosso, which produces about 30% of Brazil’s soy crop.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/brazil-trucker-protest-widens-to-more-states-1424724847

Roads blocked

BA:
BR-242, no km 880, em Luís Eduardo Magalhães, na saída para Barreiras
BR-242, no km 890, em Luís Eduardo Magalhães, na saída para Tocantins
BR-020, no km 200, em Luís Eduardo Magalhães, na saída para Brasília
Via Expressa, em Salvador

CE:
BR-116, no km 15, em Fortaleza

MT:
BR-070, no km 274, em Primavera do Leste
BR-070, no km 285, em Primavera do Leste
BR- 364, no km 196, em Rondonópolis
BR-364, no km 397, em Cuiabá
BR-163, no km 588, em Diamantino
BR-163, no km 593, em Nova Mutum
BR-163, no km 614, em Diamantino
BR-163, no km 686, em Lucas do Rio Verde
BR-163, no km 745, em Sorriso
BR-163, no km 845, em Sinop

MG:
BR-040, no km 558, em Nova Lima
BR-040, no km 602,8, em Congonhas
BR-040, km não informado, em Paraopeba
BR-251, km 516, em Montes Claros
BR-262, no km 369, em Juatuba
BR-381, no km 496, em Igarapé (sentido São Paulo)
BR-381, no km 521, em Igarapé (sentido BH)
BR-381, no km 618, em Oliveira
BR-381, no km 636, em Santo Antônio do Amparo
BR-381, no km 677, em Perdões
BR-381, km não informado, em Itabira
BR-381, km não informado, em Timóteo
MG-050, no km 132, em Divinópolis (sentido Sebastião do Oeste)
MG-050, no km 86, em Divinópolis (sentido Itaúna)

PR:
BR-116, no km 67, em Campina Grande do Sul
BR-163, no km 64, em Pérola do Oeste
BR-163, no km 284, em Coronel Vivida
BR-153, no km 364, em Ubiratã
BR-158, no km 204, em Peabiru
BR-158, no km 369, em Londrina
BR-272, no km 364, em Campo Mourão
BR-277, no km 238, em Irati
BR-277, no km 338, em Guarapuava
BR-277, no km 452, em Oliveira
BR-277, no km 518, em Guaraniacu
BR-277, no km 667, em Medianeira
BR-369, no km 83, em Cornélio Procópio
BR-369, no km 179, em Apucarana
BR-369, no km 397, em Ubiratã
BR-373, no km 478, em Coronel Vivida
BR-376, no km 131, em Montenegro
BR-376, no km 158, em Mandaguaçu
BR-376, no km 137, em Nova Esperança
BR-376, no km 187, em Marialva
BR-376, no km 245, em Apucarana
BR-376, no km 295, em Ressaquinha
BR-467, no km 76, em Toledo
BR-476, no km 150, em Araucaria
PR-160, no km 53, em Cornélio Procópio
PR-170, no km 381, em Guarapuava
PR-180, km 471, em Francisco Beltrão
PR-180, no km 541, em Francisco Beltrão
PR-182, no km 459, em Realeza
PR-218, km 250, em Astorga
PR-218, km 254, em Astorga
PR-281, no km 467, em Chopinzinho
PR-281, no km 535 e 540, em Dois Vizinhos
PR-317, no km 48, em Santa Fé
PR-317, no km 55, em Santa Fé
PR-323, no km 36, em Sertanópolis
PR-420, no km 42, em Piên
PR-466, no km 91 e 100, em Jardim Alegre
PR-471, no km 222, em Nova Prata do Iguaçu
PR-483, no km 001, em Francisco Beltrão
PR-491, no km 00 (trevo), em Marechal Rondon
PR-493, no km 32, em Itapejara d'Oeste
PR-562, no km 85, em São João
PR-566, no km 12, em Itapejara do Oeste
PRC-158, no km 528, em Vitorino
PRC-280, no km 130, em Palmas
PRC-280, no km 175, em Clevelândia
PRC-280, no km 194, em Mariópolis
PRC-280, no km 255, em Marmeleiro
PRC-466, no km 179 e 180, em Pitanga
PRC-487, no km 295, em Manoel Ribas

RS:
ERS-126, no km 112, em Sananduva
ERS-126, no km 16, em São João da Urtiga
ERS-129, no km 82, em Muçum
ERS-135, no km 52, em Getúlio Vargas
RSC-153, no km 2, em Passo Fundo
ERS-155, no km 65, em Santo Augusto
ERS-324, no km 88, em Marau
ERS-332, no km 139, em Espumoso
ERS-344, no km 63, em Giruá
ERS-344, no km 28, em Tuparendi
ERS-404, no km 04, Sarandi
ERS-406, no km 01, no entroncamento com a ERS-324 - em Planalto (próximo a Nonoai)
ERS-463, no km 2, em Tapejara
ERSC-470, no km 182, em Veranópolis
ERSC-481, km 09, em Estrela Velha
RSC-470 - km 221 - Garibaldi
BR-116, km 454, em São Lourenço
BR-116, no km 529, em Capão do Leão
BR-116, no km 397, em Camaquã
BR-158, km 160 - Panambi
BR-158, no km 202, em Cruz Alta
BR-158, no km 208, em Cruz Alta
BR-158, km 265, em Julio de Castilhos
BR-285, km 199, em Lagoa Vermelha
BR-285, no km 458, em Ijuí
BR-285, no km 462, em Ijuí
BR-285, no km 337, em Carazinho
BR-285, no km 672, em São Borja
BR-290, no km 719, em Uruguaiana
BR-293, no km 125, em Candiota
BR-293, no km 125, em Pinheiro Machado
BR-377, no km 193, em Cruz Alta
BR-377, no km 202, em Cruz Alta
BR-377, no km 208 - em Cruz Alta
BR-386, no km 50, em Seberi
BR-386, no km 134, em Sarandi
BR-386, no km 245, em Soledade
BR-392, no km 62, em Pelotas
BR-392, no km 66, em Pelotas
BR-392, no km 297, em São Sepé
BR-392, no km 655, em Cerro Largo
BR-470, no km 11, em Barracão
BR-472, no km 115, em Boa Vista do Buricá
BR-472, no km 168, em Cruz Alta
BR-472, no km 572, em Uruguaiana

SC:
BR-101, no km 57, em Araquari
BR-101, no km 438, em Sombrio
BR-116, no km 7, em Mafra;
BR-116, no km 54, em Papanduvas
BR-116, no km 244, em Lages
BR-153, no km 64, em Irani
BR-153, no km 97, em Concórdia
BR-158, no km 109, em Cunha Porã
BR-158, no km 139, em Palmitos
BR-163, no km 83 e km 88, em Guaraciaba
BR-163, no km 101, em São José do Cedro
BR-163, no km 105, em São José do Cedro
BR-163, no km 123, em Dionísio Cerqueira
BR-163, no km 111, em Guarujá do Sul
BR-280, no km 123, em Rio Negrinho
BR-282, no km 340, em Campos Novos
BR-282, no km 335, em Campos Novos
BR-282, no km 433, em Irani
BR-282, no km 571,3, em Nova Erechim
BR-282, no km 605 (trevo), em Maravilha
BR-282, no km 645,6 (trevo), em São Miguel do Oeste
BR-470, no km 174, em Pouso Redondo
SC-135, no km 119, em Videira
SC-135, no km 139, em Tangará
SC-155, no km 16, em Abelardo Luz
SC-157, no km 4, em São Lourenço do Oeste
SC-160, no km 0, em Campo Erê
SC-163, no km 58, em São Miguel do Oeste
SC-386, no km 0, em Iporã do Oeste
SC-469, no km 2, em Campo Erê
SC-480, no km 90, em Xanxerê
SC-480, no km 95, em Xanxerê
SC-480, no km 50, em São Domingos

SP:
SP-150, no km 63, em Santos


----------



## xrtn2

BR-381 MInas Gerais State UPGRADE


















NOVA BR 381








NOVA BR 381








NOVA BR 381








NOVA BR 381








NOVA BR 381








NOVA BR 381


----------



## xrtn2

The first below sea-level tunnel(1.5 km) to open this week in Rio de Janeiro 









odia








odia








odia








odia


----------



## JuaanAcosta

Where is that tunnel? I mean, which part of Rio, part of what route/street/highway


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It`s the Túnel Rio450 project 
Openstreetmap : http://www.openstreetmap.org/relation/57963#map=15/-22.8986/-43.1883









http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...transito-com-inauguracao-do-tunel-rio450.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They demolished the elevated highway there in 2013. Good to see it has been replaced by a tunnel. But is it actually an undersea tunnel?


----------



## xrtn2

BR-277 Paraná State upgrade









Pé Vermelho








Pé Vermelho








Pé Vermelho








Pé Vermelho


----------



## xrtn2

edit


----------



## xrtn2

SP-483, São Paulo State Brazil


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr



Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr



Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr



Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr



Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr



Presidente Prudente - Londrina by Lucas T. Souza, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*Federal highway Patrol*


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-183*


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-101 Florianopolis bypass upgrade*









clicrbs








contorno de florianopolis official webpage








contorno de florianopolis official webpage


----------



## Yellow Fever

nice last updates but please provide source, thanks!


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-101 UPGRADE, santa catarina state*

Tunnel _Formigão_ to open to traffic next week:









engeplus








engeplus


----------



## xrtn2

A 12 kilometer super two segment of SP-323 opens to traffic between Taquaritinga and Pirangi 









Government of São Paulo State








Government of São Paulo State


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-065 São Paulo State


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-65 Rodovia D. Pedro I by cacobianchi, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-340 são paulo state


SP-340 Rodovia Adhemar de Barros by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-340 Rodovia Adhemar de Barros by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-340 Rodovia Adhemar de Barros by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-340 Rodovia Adhemar de Barros by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-340 Rodovia Adhemar de Barros by cacobianchi, on Flickr


SP-340 Rodovia Adhemar de Barros by cacobianchi, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 Alagoas State upgrade









A tribuna


----------



## xrtn2

BR-381 Minas Gerais State upgrade


















NOVABR-381









NOVABR-381


----------



## xrtn2

*Dual-carriageway toll roads u/c *










Upgrade:

BR-262 









diariodocomercio
BR-040 









via 040









BR-050


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 Rio Grande do Sul State upgrade









br116 gestão ambiental








br116 gestão ambiental









br116 gestão ambiental


----------



## xrtn2

BR-040 Rio de Janeiro State upgrade


















rio de janeiro government








rio de janeiro government








rio de janeiro government








rio de janeiro government








rio de janeiro government


----------



## mopc

xrtn2 said:


> BR-277 Paraná State upgrade


Which sections of the 277 are being twinned? All the way from Curitiba to Foz do Iguaçu?


----------



## xrtn2

^^Unfortunaly not, only a few sections


----------



## xrtn2

*BR 116 RIO GRANDE DO SUL STATE UPGRADE *









clicrbs


----------



## xrtn2

BR-277 Paraná State 









ecovia


----------



## xrtn2

The road transforming the Amazon

Once an all-dirt track cutting into the jungle, the Trans-Amazonian Highway is being paved, transforming life in its path.

Modernisation and the future

Today, to keep up with Brazil’s booming economy, the eastern part of the pioneering route is in the process of being paved; a change that will make transporting goods easier and less expensive (almost all of Brazil’s goods are moved by trucks since the country has no railway system). But more settlers will bring more industry, leading to greater pollution and deforestation. Traditional cattle drives will give way to trucks hauling cows. And the construction of the controversial Belo Monte dam, the third-largest hydroelectric dam on Earth, could displace thousands of indigenous people. Life along the Trans-Amazonian as we know it is about to change. (Coen Wubbels)


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 São Paulo State

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, on Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-348 São Paulo State

SP-300 Dom Gabriel do Couto by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-348 Bandeirantes by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-348 Bandeirantes by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-348 Bandeirantes by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-348 Bandeirantes by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-348 Bandeirantes by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-348 Bandeirantes by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-348 Bandeirantes by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-348 Bandeirantes by a_fourier, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

On the deliberate destruction of the BR-319


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 mato grosso do sul State - upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330 São Paulo State

SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr








[/url]SP-330 Rodovia Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr[/IMG]

SP-330 Rodovia Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-330 Rodovia Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-330 Rodovia Anhanguera by a_fourier, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-70 São Paulo State

SP-70 Rodovia Ayrton Senna by cacobianchi, on Flickr

SP-70 Rodovia Carvalho Pinto by cacobianchi, on Flickr

SP-70 Rodovia Carvalho Pinto by cacobianchi, on Flickr

SP-70 Rodovia Carvalho Pinto by cacobianchi, on Flickr

SP-70 Rodovia Carvalho Pinto by cacobianchi, on Flickr

SP-70 Rodovia Carvalho Pinto by cacobianchi, on Flickr

SP-70 Rodovia Carvalho Pinto by cacobianchi, on Flickr

SP-70 Rodovia Carvalho Pinto by cacobianchi, on Flickr

SP-70 Rodovia Carvalho Pinto by cacobianchi, on Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist

I didn't know they now have shoulder running in Brazil...


----------



## xrtn2

^^ :cripes:

*BR-163 Mato Grosso State between Rondonopolis and ALL, upgrade to Dual carriageway *









agoramt


----------



## kostas97

Are there any plans to turn the Sao Paolo-Brasilia into a dual carriageway? 
I haven't read the previous threads, that's why I'm asking ......


----------



## mopc

I believe it is already possible to drive from Sao Paulo to Brasilia on divided freeways. Here is an updated map of all dual carriageway roads in Brazil as of 2014


----------



## Suburbanist

That map is wrong though. It has several mistakes. It is possible, however, to travel from Sao Paulo to Brasilia entirely on 2+2 roads already.


----------



## kostas97

Thanks for the information you gave me.

I also believe that the most challenging but most important project (which is indicated as planned and U/C) is the dual carriageway road to Manaus.

Also, I want to ask 2 questions:
-Are these duplicated roads constructed with motorway standards?
-I've seen that all the Brazilian roads have names like SP-(number).....have the Brazilians thought about naming them as A(number), as they are A standard roads?
About the second question, it's a query I had since I read about the Brazilian roads.

If you can, please answer my questions.
Thanks.


----------



## Suburbanist

kostas97 said:


> Thanks for the information you gave me.
> 
> I also believe that the most challenging but most important project (which is indicated as planned and U/C) is the dual carriageway road to Manaus.


That road (BR-163) leads to Santarem, not Manaus (notice the map chops off the westernmost part of Brazil. It will be a heavy truck route, though, because Santarem can accommodate sea-going vessels and they will haul millions of tons of grains there to be loaded on ships going to Europe and Asia. 



> Also, I want to ask 2 questions:
> -Are these duplicated roads constructed with motorway standards?


Only a few dual-carriage highways have "freeway standards". The major issues are the presence of at-grade U-turns and lack of fully access control. There are less than 1000km of full-grade motorways in Brazil.


----------



## mopc

Yes the road in the Amazon that is undergoing twinning is the Cuiabá-Santarém road which is essentially a (very smart and needed) way to avoid the long congested routes to Santos and other southern ports, in the context of soybean exports, which are nightmare here in Santos where I live, in the harvest season the port, the city's exits and roads become congested due to excessive trucks.

As to Manaus we don't even have a single carriageway road there yet, the one built in the 70s is ruined and the enviromorons are going through great lengths to stop its reconstruction. Probably by 2020 we will have the BR-390 from Porto Velho to Manaus in roadable conditions again.


----------



## kostas97

Suburbanist said:


> The major issues are the presence of at-grade U-turns and lack of fully access control. There are less than 1000km of full-grade motorways in Brazil.


Concering these U-turns, I've noticed that they exist in countries like Ecuador as well.....but what is the reason they exist, can't they just be omitted if needed?


----------



## Positronn

kostas97 said:


> Thanks for the information you gave me.
> 
> I also believe that the most challenging but most important project (which is indicated as planned and U/C) is the dual carriageway road to Manaus.
> 
> Also, I want to ask 2 questions:
> -Are these duplicated roads constructed with motorway standards?
> -I've seen that all the Brazilian roads have names like SP-(number).....have the Brazilians thought about naming them as A(number), as they are A standard roads?
> About the second question, it's a query I had since I read about the Brazilian roads.
> 
> If you can, please answer my questions.
> Thanks.


As Suburbanist wrote, most of them do not fit motorway standards. DNIT (National Infrastructure Department) classifies roads as Class 0, Class 1A, Class 1B, Class 2, etc.., where Class 0 meets the motorway requirements; most of the duplicated highways shown on this thread are, however, class 1A, which means they do not have full access control and may have winding sections.

Brazil has federal roads (beginning with BR-XXX) and state roads (YY-XXX), where YY is the abbreviation of the state. São Paulo state is the richest in the country, that's why you see many SP-XXX roads in this thread.



kostas97 said:


> Concering these U-turns, I've noticed that they exist in countries like Ecuador as well.....but what is the reason they exist, can't they just be omitted if needed?


They could be omitted as long as a viaduct is built in its place. As already mentioned, most of the duplicated highways in Brazil are Class 1A, being an upgrade of already existing 1B-highways. In order to save money, U-turns are built each 5-10km in rural sections, where no other viaducts are available to access farm roads.


----------



## Suburbanist

The at-grade U-turns are a consequence of many of these dual carriageway roads having roadside access to farm roads, small settlements access etc. So you have a lot of small accesses on the roadway with little traffic, sometimes couple dozens vehicles a day or less, then you need U-turns for vehicles to travel on the opposite direction and they go for a cheap solution often.


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-116 - Serra do cafezal section - upgrade*









http://www.tbsa.com.br/principais-obras/tuneis/serra-do-cafezal








http://www.tbsa.com.br/principais-obras/tuneis/serra-do-cafezal








http://www.tbsa.com.br/principais-obras/tuneis/serra-do-cafezal








http://www.tbsa.com.br/principais-obras/tuneis/serra-do-cafezal








http://www.tbsa.com.br/principais-obras/tuneis/serra-do-cafezal








http://www.tbsa.com.br/principais-obras/tuneis/serra-do-cafezal








http://www.tbsa.com.br/principais-obras/tuneis/serra-do-cafezal








http://www.tbsa.com.br/principais-obras/tuneis/serra-do-cafezal








http://www.tbsa.com.br/principais-obras/tuneis/serra-do-cafezal








http://www.tbsa.com.br/principais-obras/tuneis/serra-do-cafezal








http://www.tbsa.com.br/principais-obras/tuneis/serra-do-cafezal


----------



## kostas97

Thanks @Suburbanist and @Positronn for answering my questions about the Brazilian roads.

Sorry about the continuous questions but I've got 2 more.....if you can, answer me.
1)What's the general speed limit applied on the nee duplicated roads?
2)Are the reconstructed/duplicated roads going to be ready for the 2016 Olympics? I mean are they facing delays or are they going to be ready in time?


----------



## Suburbanist

kostas97 said:


> Thanks @Suburbanist and @Positronn for answering my questions about the Brazilian roads.
> 
> Sorry about the continuous questions but I've got 2 more.....if you can, answer me.
> 1)What's the general speed limit applied on the nee duplicated roads?
> 2)Are the reconstructed/duplicated roads going to be ready for the 2016 Olympics? I mean are they facing delays or are they going to be ready in time?


1. 110km/h for cars
2. The Olympics aren't a factor in any of these projects, honestly. It just affects couple projects in Rio de Janeiro (metro) itself.


----------



## kostas97

Suburbanist said:


> 2. The Olympics aren't a factor in any of these projects, honestly. It just affects couple projects in Rio de Janeiro (metro) itself.


Oh, allright then.
I just thought that maybe they were part of them and I wanted to ask.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## Suburbanist

kostas97 said:


> Oh, allright then.
> I just thought that maybe they were part of them and I wanted to ask.
> Thanks for the information.


Cool, no problems 

In any case, after the World Cup political fiasco, nobody in the government wants to associate "big sports event" with "infrastructure work" for the foreseeable future. The FIFA WC was really a fiasco with many works incomplete, light rail projects that will only be opened in 2017 (almost in time for another WC), urban freeway access projects that stalled in eminent domain bureaucracy and are half-built/half-abandoned as grandiose dreams of new developments around new stadia faltered etc. So even if some projects in and around Rio de Janeiro could be theoretically linked to the Olympics, they would be wary of any such association. It is political suicide.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Building new infrastructure for large sporting events often proves too difficult for countries. Germany has still not completed all Autobahn projects that were planned to be in service for the 2006 world cup. Poland did not finish all projects in time for Euro 2012 and Ukraine didn't even start ambitious road projects before Euro 2012.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-099 São Paulo State


Rodovia dos Tamoios (SP-99) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia dos Tamoios (SP-99) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia dos Tamoios (SP-99) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia dos Tamoios (SP-99) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia dos Tamoios (SP-99) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


Rodovia dos Tamoios (SP-99) by cacobianchi, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

MG 050 - Minas Gerais State

Arco-íris, na rodovia MG 050, ~km 300 by silmara.bergamo, on Flickr

Arco-íris, na rodovia MG 050, ~km 300 by silmara.bergamo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 São Paulo State

SP-225 João Ribeiro de Barros by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-225 João Ribeiro de Barros by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-225 João Ribeiro de Barros by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-225 João Ribeiro de Barros by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-225 João Ribeiro de Barros by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-225 João Ribeiro de Barros by a_fourier, on Flickr

SP-225 João Ribeiro de Barros by a_fourier, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-021 São Paulo northern road ring, upgrade
































































Credit: Conceição Aparecida Santos, Trecho Norte do RODOANEL Mário Covas, lote 3, Construtora OAS/Clube SABESP


----------



## xrtn2

Rio de Janerio downtown tunnel upgrade










Raphael Lima









Raphael Lima


















Raphael Lima









Raphael Lima









Raphael Lima


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is the last part of SP-021 East already open to traffic?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
According to SPMar, late June:



rrduarte said:


> *Rodoanel*
> 
> Segundo o diretor executivo da SPMar, Marcos Abreu Fonseca, a previsão é de que o trecho leste do Rodoanel, em Arujá, seja concluído até o *final de junho*.
> 
> Fonte:
> http://www.diariodearuja.com.br/?p=2850


----------



## xrtn2

BR 381 north - Minas Gerais State upgrade









NOVA BR 381








NOVA BR 381


----------



## xrtn2

*BR 116 in Guarulhos/ São Paulo State*

Rodovia presidente dutra proximo a guarulhos São paulo liga São Paulo ao Rio de Janeiro. de by valdir F. Loureiro, no Flickr


----------



## Xpressway

^^ Impecable urban freeway. It seems that Sao Paulo put a great attention to quality in its freeways even in sections that cross through urban areas.


----------



## Cobucci

Xpressway said:


> ^^ Impecable urban freeway. It seems that Sao Paulo put a great attention to quality in its freeways even in sections that cross through urban areas.


You're right. By far, São Paulo has the greatest motorway system in Brazil, comparable to European standards.


----------



## Rdx MG

The picture above is from the highway "Presidente Dutra" or "Via Dutra", that connects Rio de Janeiro to São Paulo. The road has 402 km of extension:


















http://www.transportabrasil.com.br/2011/03/ccr-comemora-15-anos-de-administracao-da-via-dutra/









http://jornalbeirario.com.br/portal/?p=3128









https://amigosdasuaestrada.wordpress.com/page/4/









http://noticias.uol.com.br/album/2013/05/29/feriado-de-corpus-christi.htm









http://www.danhebert.com.br/dhci/pavim_infraestrut.php


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

2x2 (or more) highways at São Paulo state. Blue (u/c), red (app):



Amarants said:


> Esse é o mapa atualizado. Quem quiser pode brincar de editar e melhorar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O que podemos concluir, falhas a parte,
> 
> 1. São Paulo conseguiu concluir todos os grandes eixos 'radiais', há conexão duplicada de praticamente todas as cidades acima de 100.000 habitantes com a capital e o litoral.
> 
> 2. A concentração de investimentos e de 'densidade' das malhas duplicadas está claramente concentrada na regiões de Campinas e Sorocaba
> 
> 3. Não há nenhum eixo 'perimetral' duplicado por completo que permita uma viajem segura, por exemplo, de Ribeirão Preto à Ourinhos
> 
> 4. As metrópoles do interior já tem duplicadas praticamente todos seus trechos urbanos e de acesso a municípios periféricos.
> 
> O governo do estado tem tido especial atenção para 'rotas turísticas'/litoral e para rodovias servidas por condomínios fechados, ou trechos mais urbanizados próximos a São Paulo, mas acho fundamental duplicar todo eixo de Marília até a Dracena, a rodovia até Itararé, a Raposo em seu trecho menos movimentado.. essas correm o risco de passar mais anos e anos sem melhorias.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

São Paulo Ringroad northern (and last) section confirmed to be delivered in 2017:



rrduarte said:


> Governo de SP *mantém* prazo de entrega do trecho norte do Rodoanel para 2017
> 
> http://jovempan.uol.com.br/noticias/brasil/governo-de-sp-mantem-prazo-de-entrega-do-trecho-norte-do-rodoanel-para-2017.html


----------



## Xpressway

Such a slow pace of constructions of highways in Sao Paulo (city)!

I love following news of Sao Paulo state highways, their quality should serve as a model for the highways of the region. That said, Sao Paulo needs more Km's.


----------



## xrtn2

Yuri S Andrade said:


> 2x2 (or more) highways at São Paulo state. Blue (u/c), red (app):


Whole country


----------



## xrtn2

edit


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazilian goverment to announce about 4,382 kilometers of toll highway on tuesday*

http://www.parana-online.com.br/edi...ULTIMOS+DETALHES+DE+NOVO+PACOTE+DE+CONCESSOES.


----------



## xrtn2

BR-290 Rio Grande do Sul State 









clicrbs


----------



## xrtn2

BR-376 Parana State upgarde


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

São Paulo Ringroad SP-021 (northern section):



RMeier said:


> E a obra segue, aos trancos e barrancos, mas segue. Rodoanel Norte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Instagram


----------



## xrtn2

xrtn2 said:


> *Brazilian goverment to announce about 4,382 kilometers of toll highway on tuesday*
> 
> http://www.parana-online.com.br/edi...ULTIMOS+DETALHES+DE+NOVO+PACOTE+DE+CONCESSOES.


New toll roads (in portuguese)


----------



## xrtn2

Upgrade ( old tolled roads ) :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This 4,000+ km plan are all twinned highways?


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Yes

For example the BR-163 is under construction

During the 30-year concession, the BR–163 will receive investments of R$ 5.5 billion. During the first five years, the concession will duplicate 453.6 km and build side roads along urban stretches and pedestrian walkways. For the city of Rondonópolis, a 10.9-km bypass road will be built. At the peak of the construction work, the development will employ 3,000 people, and during the operation phase, 500 people.

Along the stretch under the responsibility of Rota do Oeste, the highway traverses 19 municipalities. Some of these cities form the production heart of the state, such as Sinop, Sorriso, Lucas do Rio Verde and Nova Mutum. *In all, there will be nine toll plazas, which will only begin to charge drivers when at least 10% of the duplication work has been completed.*


> Numbers
> 
> 850.9 km of extension
> 72,000 vehicles, 68% of which are trucks
> 3,000 jobs at the peak of the construction work
> 500 jobs during the operation phase
> 37 access devices
> 18 ambulances, five of which will have mobile ICUs
> 18 lightweight tow trucks
> 8 heavyweight tow trucks
> 19 traffic inspection vehicles
> 5 water trucks
> 5 animal control trucks
> 18 user assistance service bases
> 500 surveillance cameras


http://www.odebrecht-transport.com/en/operations/highways/rota-do-oeste

37 access devices:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Brazil seems to be pursuing the India / Turkey model (four-lane divided highways) instead of China (full-fledged motorways).


----------



## kostas97

ChrisZwolle said:


> Brazil seems to be pursuing the India / Turkey model (four-lane divided highways) instead of China (full-fledged motorways).


Well, I don't know if that plan will be effective, but at least it's a good step for Brazil......the duplicated roads are of course may not have fully motorway standards, however in a country like Brazil, they can "work" as such.

I think that apart from duplications, new dual carriageway roads should be constructed in western Brazil (in Amazonas for example), in order for the network to cover the whole country.....what do you think?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I doubt there is need for divided highways with four lanes outside the urban areas of western and northern Brazil. Traffic is probably very light in the Amazon jungle.

From what I've seen, the network of just two-lane roads is not completed. Many BR-routes have gaps, not only in the Amazon, but also in (north)eastern Brazil.


----------



## kostas97

ChrisZwolle said:


> I doubt there is need for divided highways with four lanes outside the urban areas of western and northern Brazil. Traffic is probably very light in the Amazon jungle.
> 
> From what I've seen, the network of just two-lane roads is not completed. Many BR-routes have gaps, not only in the Amazon, but also in (north)eastern Brazil.


Well, then I think that at least a dual carriageway to Manaus would be a good solution.....the rest of the western Brazilian roads can be improved (and of course completed without gaps) two laned highways, because of the lighter traffic.....that could help, in my opinion....


----------



## Suburbanist

kostas97 said:


> Well, then I think that at least a dual carriageway to Manaus would be a good solution.....the rest of the western Brazilian roads can be improved (and of course completed without gaps) two laned highways, because of the lighter traffic.....that could help, in my opinion....


The problem is that between Manaus and Porto Velho, the next and only big-ish city to its Southwest, there are 870km with just three small towns with pop < 30.000 and very limited economic activity. Most people would be happy when they open a 1+1 paved route there already!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*São Paulo Ringroad SP-021* (northern section) near Guarulhos Airport GRU (40 million pax/year). Future connection with the airport marked by the forumer:



RMeier said:


> Imagem aérea do Rodoanel Norte ao lado do Aeroporto de Guarulhos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aliás, a ligação com o Aeroporto de Guarulhos será mais ou menos aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Instagram


----------



## Positronn

ChrisZwolle said:


> Brazil seems to be pursuing the India / Turkey model (four-lane divided highways) instead of China (full-fledged motorways).


At least in Brazil, this option was made because there is a reasonable infrastructure of 1+1 highways, mostly designed for 80-100km/h. When you add the lack of money and poor long-term planing, the best option is improving the existing highways, instead of building 120km/h-designed motorways and leaving behind the old highways.


----------



## kostas97

Suburbanist said:


> The problem is that between Manaus and Porto Velho, the next and only big-ish city to its Southwest, there are 870km with just three small towns with pop < 30.000 and very limited economic activity. Most people would be happy when they open a 1+1 paved route there already!


Allright then, any decent highway without interruption because of the jungle would be a good solution for these cities


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 Santa Catarina State - Anita Garibaldi bridge 

A 2% da conclusão, ponte de Laguna será liberada em Julho


----------



## xrtn2

*PB-264 Paraiba State*


----------



## xrtn2

*
A 65 km segment of the BR-262 dual-carriageway opens to traffic between Campo Florido to Uberaba in Minas Gerais State Brasil. *



















http://www.triunfoconcebra.com.br/n...acao-da-br262-de-campo-florido-a-uberaba.aspx


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 Mato Grosso state upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

BR-262 Minas Gerais State upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

BR-040 Minas Gerais/ Goias State upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 Mato grosso do Sul State / Upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

BR-050 Minas Gerais State Upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

BR-040 Rio de Janeiro upgrade


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I don't know about others, but your recent posts don't show with me.


----------



## Suburbanist

Me too.

@xrtn2: use www.imgur.com to upload images if you want to upload .PNG files. 

postimg.org is bad at handling PNG files.


----------



## keokiracer

They're all pics from postimg which isn't really the safest site around so your antivirus might be blocking the pics.

That at least seems to be what is happening for me.


----------



## mopc

They're not showing here either. I had a similar problem, you can either reupload the pics to imgur or open the pics on another window, copy and paste their URL here again, it's incredible but it works.


----------



## mopc

xrtn2 said:


> BR-163 Mato grosso do Sul State / Upgrade
> 
> EDIT


For instance, I copied and pasted the URL of he pic above in a new window, then right clicked on the picture and copied its URL, then pasted it here again betweem IMG tags

EDIT

Notice how the address has changed! I don't understand why, but postimage does that all the time.


----------



## mopc

xrtn2 said:


> BR-040 Rio de Janeiro upgrade


it's working!

EDIT


----------



## Suburbanist

IT's not working for me. It only works on the same browser because it uploads the image to the cache.


----------



## mopc

It's woirking even in my tablet and on other browsers. The url is simply different. 

There must be something else blocking Postimage on your computer.


----------



## xrtn2

Fixed


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 Mato Grosso state upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

BR-381 Minas Gerais State upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

PR-317 Parana State upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

Elevado Joa, Rio de Janeiro upgrade



























riotimesonline

Project








O globo


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are they constructing a reversible lane? Or are they doubling capacity from 4 to 8 lanes (two double-deck viaducts?)


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are they constructing a reversible lane? Or are they doubling capacity from 4 to 8 lanes (two double-deck viaducts?)


Reversible structures, the sector that follows it has 3 lanes per direction.


----------



## Ivan Reis

*WHOLE COUNTRY + PIL 2015*



xrtn2 said:


> Whole country


Amigo, parabéns pelo Mapa. 

Através dele é possível termos um panorama geral das principais estradas do brasil com 2 ou mais faixas por sentido. Concluídas (preto); Em obras (azuis). Pelo menos foi assim o meu entendimento. 

Haveria a possibilidade de atualizar o seu mapa com o PIL-2015 ? Seria interessante, além da inclusão dos 15 lotes previstos de serem licitados, incluir os trechos concessionados que estão em negociação para serem executadas obras de duplicação não previstas no contrato de concessão. 

Você conhece algum thread que tenham mapas com o seu, do Brasil e dos Estados brasileiros? Já procurei bastante na internet e é difícil encontrar mapas atualizados das rodovias brasileiras em que conste a informação de quais estão duplicadas ou em obras de duplicação.


----------



## JuaanAcosta

English please


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 São Paulo State upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 Santa Catarina State upgrade












Ivan Reis said:


> Amigo, parabéns pelo Mapa.
> 
> Através dele é possível termos um panorama geral das principais estradas do brasil com 2 ou mais faixas por sentido. Concluídas (preto); Em obras (azuis). Pelo menos foi assim o meu entendimento.
> 
> Haveria a possibilidade de atualizar o seu mapa com o PIL-2015 ? Seria interessante, além da inclusão dos 15 lotes previstos de serem licitados, incluir os trechos concessionados que estão em negociação para serem executadas obras de duplicação não previstas no contrato de concessão.
> 
> Você conhece algum thread que tenham mapas com o seu, do Brasil e dos Estados brasileiros? Já procurei bastante na internet e é difícil encontrar mapas atualizados das rodovias brasileiras em que conste a informação de quais estão duplicadas ou em obras de duplicação.


Vou atualizar o mapa. 

Realmente é muito difícil achar um mapa do Brasil inteiro.

E por favor só podemos conversar em inglês aqui, quaisquer outras dúvidas em português temos no fórum nacional um thread das concessões das rodovias. kay:


----------



## xrtn2

BR-040 GOIAS state Upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 Santa Catarina State upgrade 









18 de junho

Ronaldo Amboni









18 de junho










18 de junho


----------



## Suburbanist

@xrtn2: just a suggestion - maybe you want to start referring to the projects whose pics you post with a little more detail.

For instance, indicating whether they are widening (building of second carriageway), replacement of bridge/tunnel, new junction, new interchange etc.

That helps people understand what is going on. 

Just a suggestion...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there an opening date for the bridge at Laguna? (BR-101).


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there an opening date for the bridge at Laguna? (BR-101).


The Anita Garibaldi bridge will be ready for opening in 2 weeks, but that might be delayed because up to 10-15 days they need to fit the opening to the president's agenda and she's busy with some big political scandals and she wants all positive photo-ops she can get.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

What about the old bridge? It will be closed?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*PR-445* upgrade at Londrina. To be delivered this year:



Santista10 said:


> *Obras da PR-445 abrem três frentes de trabalho*
> 
> A obra de duplicação da PR-445, em Londrina, agora conta com três frentes de trabalho, com serviços de drenagem, terraplenagem, pavimentação e concretagem. A prioridade do DER-PR é liberar os pontos de cruzamentos que ligam o município e a rodovia, concluindo os viadutos e liberando as ruas e alças de acesso.
> 
> “Os serviços estão concentrados nas interseções para que elas sejam liberadas mais rapidamente. A intenção é que com mais frentes de trabalho acelere o processo de duplicação”, afirmou o superintendente do Departamento de Estradas de Rodagem do Paraná (DER-PR), José Ferreira Heidgger.
> 
> Uma equipe está atuando no cruzamento da PR-445 com a Avenida Waldemar Spranger, importante via de ligação da cidade. Os operários estão trabalhando na conclusão do viaduto, executando escavação, aterrando o acesso e fazendo a concretagem dos muros de sustentação do viaduto.
> 
> Outra frente de trabalho está iniciando a pavimentação do viaduto da Avenida Dez de Dezembro com a rodovia. As equipes já concluíram os aterros, que permitirão o acesso ao viaduto, agora estão preparando o solo, com base e sub-base para depois colocar o asfalto novo.
> 
> Uma nova frente está atuando no trecho da rodovia, que vai em direção à saída sul de Londrina. Máquinas estão fazendo a terraplenagem no final do lote dois e também no três.
> 
> Cerca de 45% do cronograma das obras dos lotes dois e três já foram executados. Os serviços que devem ser feitos são terraplenagens das vias marginais, pavimentações, finalização dos viadutos, marginais e alças de acesso. Também será construída uma trincheira no cruzamento da Rua Guilherme de Almeida e calçadas e passarelas.


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

^^ Beautiful red soil...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
People from northern Paraná state (Londrina, Maringá, etc.) call themselves _pé-vermelho_ (red foot). Extremely fertile soil. The region produces 12-15 million tons of grains (soybeans, corn, wheat)/year. Almost 10% of Brazilian overall production.


----------



## Suburbanist

Schematic drawings of Sao Paulo ring road interchanges (2 are still to be completed - BR-116 and BR-381 - and not shown here) 



Murilo Moura said:


>


----------



## xrtn2

A 5.5 km segment of SP-021( Sao Paulo ring road ) opens to traffic






































Inauguração do Trecho Leste do Rodoanel by André do Prado, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^ 


Inauguração trecho leste do Rodoanel Mário Covas by Paulo Lopes, no Flickr


Inauguração trecho leste do Rodoanel Mário Covas by Paulo Lopes, no Flickr



Inauguração trecho leste do Rodoanel Mário Covas by Paulo Lopes, no Flickr


Inauguração trecho leste do Rodoanel Mário Covas by Paulo Lopes, no Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist

*BR-381 - widening + realignment*

Massive earthworks near Caeté (Minas Gerais state).

They are doing major works on BR-381, over a 86km sector the number of curves will drop from more than 120 to 36 and the radii will be increased as well. It will be a 2+2. The area is very hilly (as much of Southern Brazilian Highlands). Altitude ranges between 850 and 1180 masl. 



luancarpe said:


> *@nova_381 - Duplicação da BR-381 ESTAMOS DE OLHO!!!
> Lote: 7
> KM:427
> Data:25/06/2015*
> 
> Caeté, Minas Gerais
> 
> 07:41 - 26 de jun de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @AlexandrePenido​


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## Attus

xrtn2 said:


> BR-163 Mato Grosso state , 850 km length upgrade to dual carriage-way


Is it the road itself, that has a length of 850km, or is it upgraded in a length of 850km?


----------



## xrtn2

^^ 

It's a existing single carriageway highway(length of 850km) that will be upgraded to dual carriageway(tolled highway). In the next 4 years will be completed.


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

Attus said:


> Is it the road itself, that has a length of 850km, or is it upgraded in a length of 850km?


The BR 163 has almost 3500 km, from the state of Rio Grande do Sul, Southern Brazil until Santarem, in the State of Para', amazon region.

This 850 km strech was concessioned and will be upgraded.


----------



## xrtn2

BR-262 upgrade to dual carriageway in Minas Gerais State


----------



## xrtn2

BR-040 Minas Gerais State, upgrade to dual carriage-way


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 Mato grosso do sul upgrade to dual carriage-way


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo east ring


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-070 SÃO PAULO STATE*


SP-70 Rodovia Ayrton Senna by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-70 Rodovia Ayrton Senna by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-70 Rodovia Ayrton Senna by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-70 Rodovia Ayrton Senna by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 Anita Garibaldi bridge, Santa Catarina State


----------



## xrtn2

BR-290 widening between 75 km to 94 km in Rio Grande do Sul State


----------



## xrtn2

A 15 km segment of SP-333 opens to traffic between Cajuru to Florínia in São Paulo state




























Credit: Government of São Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

SPA 172/060 SÃO PAULO STATE


SPA 172/060 Nicola Capucci by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SPA 172/060 Nicola Capucci by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SPA 172/060 Nicola Capucci by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SPA 172/060 Nicola Capucci by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SPA 172/060 Nicola Capucci by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

*SP-066 São Paulo State*


SP-66 Mogi-Guararema by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-66 Mogi-Guararema by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-66 Mogi-Guararema by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-66 Mogi-Guararema by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-66 Mogi-Guararema by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-66 Mogi-Guararema by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-66 Mogi-Guararema by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-66 Mogi-Guararema by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-66 Mogi-Guararema by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-66 Mogi-Guararema by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-280 upgrade, Santa Catarina state, near Jaraguá do Sul.


----------



## xrtn2

*Speed limits on rural federal roads in Rio Grande do Sul state will increase to 100km/h*










http://novotempo.com/ntsul/adequacoes-para-aumento-de-velocidade-no-rs-comecam-pela-br-153/


----------



## xrtn2

São Sebastião bypass upgrade, são paulo state 


















cacobianchi








cacobianchi


----------



## xrtn2

A 11 km segment of BR-376 opens to traffic between _Trevo do Caetano_ to _Rio Tibagi_ bridge in Paraná state










credit: Government of Paraná State


----------



## xrtn2

A 57 kilometer of RJ-124 upgrade opens in Rio de Janeiro state 



















In portuguese

http://www.rj.gov.br/web/guest/exib...exibeconteudo_INSTANCE_2wXQ_articleId=2501889


----------



## xrtn2

SP-258 in Avaré in São paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 rio Grande do Sul State, upgrade

KM 524









km 527









Pelotas bypass


----------



## xrtn2

xrtn2 said:


> São Sebastião bypass upgrade, são paulo state


Upgrade 

Tunnel 102 

Ricardo Costa (@rricardocosta


----------



## xrtn2

> Brazil raises rates of return on road projects -source
> 
> The Brazilian government raised the internal rate of return on new highway projects to 9.22 percent from a previous 7.2 percent, a government official told Reuters on Friday, the latest attempt to woo private investment into a sluggish economy.
> 
> "The goal of this is to attract investors," said the official, who requested anonymity because the decision remains private. "This is a rate of return that meets market demands."
> 
> President Dilma Rousseff is scrambling to attract investors to her 198.4 billion reais ($62.61 billion) plan to overhaul the country's decaying infrastructure.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/10/brazil-economy-road-idUSE4N0WY01020150710


----------



## xrtn2

BR-381 upgrade, minas gerais state









nova br 381








nova br 381


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 upgrade to dual carriageway near Rondonópolis in Mato Grosso State 









Luccas








Luccas

















jedeao








jedeao








jedeao








jedeao








jedeao








jedeao








jedeao


----------



## xrtn2

HIGHWAYS

Brazil is carrying out a further phase of major highway concessions to meet growing demand. Road freight is the dominant transport mode in Brazil, with an estimated annual revenue of US$5.3 billion. Brazil’s road network stretches for 1.7 million kilometers, competing between cargo and passenger transportation. Its concession model is consolidated, having been applied since 1994, with 55 high ways currently under concession to the private sector.

Brazil identified 15 highways as strategic transport corridors to be auctioned to the private sector, totaling over 7,000km in extension and representing an estimated investment of almost US$17 billion.

Those projects are mostly brownfield, focused on resurfacing and lane widening. All are trunk roads linking production centers with ports. Winners receive exclusive rights to operate those highways and are entitled to charge tolls from road users, after concluding 10% of the works. 


*Opportunities: Forthcoming auctions in 2015:*










*460km *stretch over highways BR-476, BR-153 and BR-282 from Lapa (state of Paraná) to the state line between Santa Catarina and Rio Grande do Sul; and a second branch (over highway BR-480) to Chapecó (state of Santa Catarina)
*439km *stretch over highway BR-364 from Jataí (state of Goiás) to BR-153 in the state of Minas Gerais
*704km *stretch over highways BR-364 and BR-060 from Rondonópolis (state of Ma to Grosso) to Goiânia (state of Goiás)
*976km *stretch over highway BR-163 from Sinop (state of Mato Grosso) to Itaituba (state of Pará), gateway to the Amazon River transshipment station of Miritituba

*
Forthcoming auctions in 2016:*










*199km *stretch over highway BR-101 from Feira de Santana (state of Bahia) to Gandu (state of Bahia)
*564km *stretch over highway BR-101 from the state line between Paraíba and Pernambuco to the state line between Pernambuco and Alagoas; and a second branch (over highway BR-232) from Recife (state of Pernambuco) to Cruzeiro do Nordeste (state of Pernambuco)
*305km *stretch over highways BR-262 and BR-381 from Belo Horizonte (state of Minas Gerais) to the state line between Minas Gerais and Espírito Santo
*357km *stretch over highways BR-101, BR-493 and BR-456 from Ubatuba (state of São Paulo) to BR-040 in the state of Rio de Janeiro
*455km *stretch over highways BR-470 and BR-282 crossing the state of Santa Catarina to the Ports of Navegantes and Itajaí (state of Santa Catarina)
*307km *stretch over highway BR-280 from Porto União (state of Santa Catarina) to the Port of São Francisco do Sul (state of Santa Catarina)
*220km *stretch over highway BR-101 from Palhoça (state of Santa Catarina) to the state line between Santa Catarina and Rio Grande do Sul
*581km *stretch over highways BR-101, BR-116, BR-290 and BR-386 from Porto Alegre (state of Rio Grande do Sul) to Carazinho (state of Rio Grande do Sul), Camaquã (state of Rio Grande do Sul) and the state line between Rio Grande do Sul and Santa Catarina
*249km *stretch over highway BR-267 from Nova Alvorada do Sul (state of Mato Grosso do Sul) to Presidente Epitácio (state of São Paulo)
*327km *stretch over highway BR-262 from Campo Grande (state of Mato Grosso do Sul) to Três Lagoas (state of Mato Grosso do Sul)
*806km *stretch over highway BR-364 from Porto Velho (state of Rondônia) to Comodoro (state of Mato Grosso)


http://eventos.dpr.gov.br/Sites/EstadosUnidos/


----------



## xrtn2

*Guiaba bridge under construction in Porto Alegre metropolitan area *



























Clickrbs








correiodopovo


----------



## xrtn2

BR-393, Near Vassouras, Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## ElvisGyn

GO-239 entre Alto Paraíso e Vila São Jorge (Goiás - Brazil)


----------



## Ale92Milano_SpA

Why so many police cars in the last photo?


----------



## ea1969

^^
Probably one or more officials travel inside the black cars between the police cars.


----------



## xrtn2

A 32,4 km dual-carriageway segment of BR-163 to open this week in Mato Grosso state:

In portuguese

http://www.agoramt.com.br/2015/07/concessionaria-entrega-novo-acesso-a-aeroporto/


----------



## xrtn2

*Between Ribeirão Preto and São Paulo *


----------



## paulista1978

xrtn2 said:


> BR-163 upgrade to dual carriageway near Rondonópolis in Mato Grosso State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luccas


Useless roundabout


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Why ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can use it to make a U-turn.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330, São Paulo state 


SP-330 Anhanguera entre Limeira e Americana/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera entre Limeira e Americana/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera entre Limeira e Americana/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera entre Limeira e Americana/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera entre Limeira e Americana/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera entre Limeira e Americana/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera entre Limeira e Americana/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-147 Mogi Mirim bypass in São Paulo


SP-147 Contorno de Mogi Mirim by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 Contorno de Mogi Mirim by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 Contorno de Mogi Mirim by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 Contorno de Mogi Mirim by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Near Botucatu, São Paulo State


Rodovia de acesso de Botucatu (Castelinho) a Pardinho/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Rio de Janeiro - Expressway Deodoro-Recreio dos Bandeirantes (13 km) upgrade









O globo

Downtown expressway upgrade


















portomaravilha









portomaravilha









portomaravilha


----------



## xrtn2

A 13 Km segment of GO-403 opens to traffic today between Goainia and Senador Canedo in Goias State


----------



## xrtn2

*New toll plaza opens*

*BR 262 near Pará de Minas, Minas Gerais State *


Pedágio BR 262 by Christyam de Lima, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-318 MINAS GERAIS STATE upgrade (non-tolled highway)






















































































































source: nova br 381


----------



## xrtn2

*São Paulo northern bypass upgrade*


----------



## xrtn2

A 23 km segment of BR-163 opens to traffic between Bandeirantes and Camapuã in Mato grosso do sul state 








0
FaB!O [..SgO..]









FaB!O [..SgO..]









FaB!O [..SgO..]


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 between Pirassununga and Aguaí in São Paulo state 


SP-225 Ciro Albuquerque by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Ciro Albuquerque by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Ciro Albuquerque by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Ciro Albuquerque by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Ciro Albuquerque by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Ciro Albuquerque by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Ciro Albuquerque by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Ciro Albuquerque by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Ciro Albuquerque by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Ciro Albuquerque by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Ciro Albuquerque by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## alemano

Nice from above but from the bottom :nuts:


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 upgrade between Tietê and Porto Feliz in São Paulo State 



SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr.

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr

SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## gabriel campos

*Anita Garibaldi Bridge - BR 101 Santa Catarina*















































http://viajandopelosul.blogspot.com.br/


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Great pictures 

A 12 km segment of the PR 317 opens to traffic between Engenheiro Beltrão and Peabiru in Paraná State


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 Between Pirassununga and SP-310 Washington Luiz HIGHWAY in são Paulo state 


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Roge Ferreira by a_fourier, no Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil approves 41 companies to prepare highways concession

Brazil's transport ministry has approved 41 companies to conduct technical studies aimed at preparing a 1.9bn-real (US$514mn) concession for federal highways BR-262 and BR-381 in Minas Gerais state.

The studies must be delivered within six months, or by the end of February, according to a publication in the country's federal gazette.

The concession, which involves widening 305km of highway between state capital Belo Horizonte and the Espírito Santo state line, is part of second-phase works planned under the federal government's 50bn-real highway concession plan.

Under the concession plan, four tenders (phase one) valued at around 18.3bn reais are expected to be awarded by year-end, and 11 (phase two) tenders worth up to 31.2bn reais are planned for 2016. Phase one involves a total of 2,603km of highway and phase two 4,371km.

http://www.bnamericas.com/news/infr...-41-companies-to-prepare-highways-concession1


----------



## xrtn2

SP-270 Raposo Tavares, São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2

:cheers:


Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 SÃO PAULO STATE 


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr

SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr
...

SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no 


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Paulo Nilo Romano by [url=ht


----------



## xrtn2

SP-348 near Campinas, são paulo state









portalhortolandia


----------



## xrtn2

PB-123 Paraiba state


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 Serra do Cafezal upgrade


Trecho em obras da BR-116 na Serra do Cafezal (SP) visitado pelo ministro Antonio Carlos Rodrigues by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, no Flickr


Um dos quatro túneis das obras da BR 116 na Serra do Cafezal (SP) visitado pelo ministro Antonio Carlos Rodrigues_Foto Edsom Leite_ESL_1729_c by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, no Flickr


Um dos quatro túneis das obras da BR 116 na Serra do Cafezal (SP) visitado pelo ministro Antonio Carlos Rodrigues by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-414 Goais State









W Azevedo 








W Azevedo 








W Azevedo 








W Azevedo








W Azevedo








W Azevedo


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*São Paulo Ringroad*



Rossanezi said:


> *Simplesmente RodoAnel Mário Covas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por Constran


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Campinas Ringroad x Bandeirantes Highway*

To be delivered on October:



Hello_World said:


> Obras do trevo do anel viário de Campinas com a rodovia dos Bandeirantes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A extensão do anel viário será inaugurada no próximo mês de outubro!


----------



## xrtn2

A 5 km local lanes of the BR-116 opens to traffic in Guarulhos, São Paulo state. 


O ministro Antonio Carlos Rodrigues inaugura novo trecho da pista marginal da Via Dutra/ BR-116, em Guarulhos (SP) by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, no Flickr


----------



## AcesHigh

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that in Portalegre?


more precisely here
https://goo.gl/maps/8WnpdK3BzdG2


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving, in São Paulo State. Itatiba to Itirapina, crossing the city of Piracicaba. Lots of waterfalls in the middle.


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## Suburbanist

BR-163 between Rondonopolis and Sonora (117km widening to 2x2 without full grade separation)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the status on the Porto Maravilha project in Rio de Janeiro? The tunnel was planned to be completed by late March 2016.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ No official date yet but around 95 % are finished. 

http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/tunel-da-via-expressa-ja-esta-com-965-das-obras-concluidas-18863888


----------



## caco

xrtn2 said:


>


*São José dos Campos, SP*

.
.
.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-360 São Paulo state 


Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr



Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-280 São Paulo state 


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 São Paulo


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Does that sign on the last photo indicate that trucks should keep right if possible, or a complete truck passing ban?


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> Does that sign on the last photo indicate that trucks should keep right if possible, or a complete truck passing ban?


It means "slow vehicles keep to the right". It is not a passing ban on heavier vehicles.


----------



## Alex Roney

What's the current status of highways that were privatized a couple of years ago? Is there still investment despite the severe economic contraction, the lava jato and political turmoil? What are the future privatization plans?


----------



## Suburbanist

Brazilian traffic code doesn't have a truck passing ban. Since 80% of the highways are somehow hilly, the intention of these signs is just to prevent the slower full-loaded trucks from clogging multiple lanes, while allowing trucks moving faster to keep overtaking the slower ones.


----------



## Suburbanist

Alex Roney said:


> What's the current status of highways that were privatized a couple of years ago? Is there still investment despite the severe economic contraction, the lava jato and political turmoil? What are the future privatization plans?


The new concessions are working fine. There are some predictable delays with environmental review, expected to be sorted in the following months since it is mostly a technical thing not tied to the political turmoil. Of the new concessions signed in 2014, just one is semi-abandoned because the leading partner on the consortium and ALL other partners are involved with the criminal investigations on bribes and corruption. Concessions are generally isolated from controlling interests with SPE-like arrangements and project financing.

There are plans to put further 3.000km to tender, but these plans are stuck until the political situation is sorted out. There is ample and widespread support for new concessions, though, so regardless of outcome we can expect more federal highways to be put on concession tenders for widening/maintenance.


----------



## Alex Roney

Suburbanist said:


> The new concessions are working fine. There are some predictable delays with environmental review, expected to be sorted in the following months since it is mostly a technical thing not tied to the political turmoil. Of the new concessions signed in 2014, just one is semi-abandoned because the leading partner on the consortium and ALL other partners are involved with the criminal investigations on bribes and corruption. Concessions are generally isolated from controlling interests with SPE-like arrangements and project financing.
> 
> There are plans to put further 3.000km to tender, but these plans are stuck until the political situation is sorted out. There is ample and widespread support for new concessions, though, so regardless of outcome we can expect more federal highways to be put on concession tenders for widening/maintenance.


Good to hear! Could you or anybody else give a brief summary of sections under concession and the progress under work? Thanks!


----------



## xrtn2

*Federal Road Concessions Map *

Legend

Black: Under concession
Red: Future concession


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2

SP-348 São Paulo state


Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr



São Paulo - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Circuito das Águas - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


São Paulo - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


São Paulo - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 Juquia São Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

BR-050 Goiás state 









Adrianokmd








Adrianokmd








Adrianokmd








Adrianokmd








Adrianokmd








Adrianokmd


----------



## xrtn2

Via Metropolitana, Salvador Bahia state


















SALVADOR STATE GOVERNMENT








SALVADOR STATE GOVERNMENT








SALVADOR STATE GOVERNMENT


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 Florianopolis bypass


Hello_World


Hello_World


Hello_World


Hello_World


----------



## xrtn2

BR381 Minas Gerais State 









Nova 381








Nova 381








Nova 381


----------



## xrtn2

BR-290


----------



## xrtn2

BR-174 Roraima state


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving video in the States of São Paulo and Minas Gerais.


----------



## NordikNerd

*The Joá - A new elevated motorway in Rio.*

*RIO *- squeezed in between the sea and the rocky slope of São Conrado, the new Joá-motorway is already spreading out side by side with the older structure. 

Built on 27 pillars, the road is not yet open to traffic, but it soon will be. In the coming days, lighting and signage will be installed. According to the city, 97% of the construction is completed. Currently, 1,040 workers are completing the new road that will increase the road capacity by by 35%. The new link from South Zone to Barra, which has an estimated cost of R $ 457 million, is one of the projects in conjunction with the Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro this summer. 










The opening ceremony will take place on August 5th.


----------



## xrtn2

*RS-122 , Caxias do Sul, Rio Grande do Sul state 
*


72 (199) by Gerson Gerloff, no Flickr


72 (200) by Gerson Gerloff, no Flickr


72 (197) by Gerson Gerloff, no Flickr


----------



## dtrost

The guy who took these pictures is mistaken. This is in Caxias do Sul, but on another highway: RS-122. StreetView link: https://goo.gl/maps/1pNcoYMMT1u


----------



## xrtn2

Transolimpica expressway, Rio de Janeiro 









cidade olimpica


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's a big project on Google Earth. It stretches across the western part of Rio de Janeiro from BR-101 to Avenida das Américas


----------



## xrtn2

SP-595 são paulo state










gabrielzoeste








gabrielzoeste








gabrielzoeste








gabrielzoeste


----------



## pai nosso

NordikNerd said:


> *RIO *- squeezed in between the sea and the rocky slope of São Conrado, the new Joá-motorway is already spreading out side by side with the older structure.
> 
> Built on 27 pillars, the road is not yet open to traffic, but it soon will be. In the coming days, lighting and signage will be installed. According to the city, 97% of the construction is completed. Currently, 1,040 workers are completing the new road that will increase the road capacity by by 35%. The new link from South Zone to Barra, which has an estimated cost of R $ 457 million, is one of the projects in conjunction with the Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opening ceremony will take place on August 5th.



Was this the bridge that recently fell down??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ The collapsed bridge was a bike path. But it was in this area if I recall correctly, maybe it was the bike path on the right side of the double-deck viaduct.


----------



## pai nosso

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ The collapsed bridge was a bike path. But it was in this area if I recall correctly, maybe it was the bike path on the right side of the double-deck viaduct.


Thanks for the answer ChrisZwolle and Suburbanist.


I only saw the headline in the portuguese newspapers and it looked the same.


----------



## Suburbanist

The collapsed bike path is not there. It is on a different sector where the expressway goes through a tunnel. They built the bike path over the sea rocks on a standalone structure but didn't secure it against upward forces. A day with very rough seas had a big wave crashing upwards on the rock and it just washed away a section of a bike path. The area has an unusually slopped rockface that brings waves high. 

The exact moment of collapse was captured on video





Later they found 2 people dead and one seriously injured.

They had used a very lightweight construction method, generally suitable for pedestrian overpasses or bike paths, but not in this case where the whole beam can be dislodged by heavy mechanical forces of water. They had planned it only in regard of wind.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330


Começam obras viárias para melhorar tráfego na Anhanguera e em Jundiaí by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Lane addition between *Americana* (220,000 inh.) and *Limeira* (290,000 inh.), 150 km north from São Paulo:



gabrielzoeste said:


> *Liberadas ao tráfego mais de 20 kms de terceira faixa na Anhanguera, entre Limeira e Americana*
> 
> 05/05/2016 - ARTESP
> 
> Obras entregues hoje vão do km 128 ao km 140, trecho que recebe 25 mil veículos diariamente, e tiveram investimentos de R$ 34,8 milhões
> 
> 
> São liberadas ao tráfego nesta quinta-feira, dia 5, mais 21,63 quilômetros de terceira faixa de rolamento na Rodovia Anhanguera (SP-330) entre Americana e Limeira. As obras foram realizadas pela concessionária Autoban, conforme previsão no contrato de concessão, com gerenciamento e fiscalização da ARTESP – Agência de Transporte do Estado de São Paulo. Foram investidos R$ 34,8 milhões na intervenção.
> 
> Os trechos inaugurados hoje vão do km 128 ao km 138,3 na pista sentido Capital e do km 128,67 ao km 140 na pista sentido Interior. Passam nesse trecho aproximadamente 25 mil veículos diariamente. Com a inauguração das novas faixas de rolamento a capacidade do tráfego é ampliada, melhorando a fluidez na rodovia para os motoristas que realizam viagens de média e longa duração. Outro ponto positivo da obra é a melhoria na acessibilidade às empresas instaladas na região, como Goodyer, Mastra, Ficap, Unitika, Ajinomoto, Burigotto e indústrias têxteis, entre outras. As obras, que duraram um ano, geraram 200 empregos.
> 
> Com as obras entregues hoje, a extensão de faixas adicionais inaugurada na Rodovia Anhanguera em um ano chega a quase 39 quilômetros. Em 2015, também no mês de maio, foi liberado ao tráfego 16,3 quilômetros de terceira faixa na SP-330. Na ocasião foram implantadas faixas adicionais em três segmentos: do km 128 ao km 128,6 (sentido Interior); do km 140 ao km 147 (sentido Interior) e do km 138,3 ao km 147 (sentido Capital).
> 
> Osasco. Também está sendo liberado ao tráfego um quilômetro de faixa adicional na Anhanguera entre São Paulo e Osasco. Com investimento de R$ 11,7 milhões, foi implantada terceira faixa de rolamento entre o km 19,39 e o km 20,4 na pista sentido Interior. As obras também foram realizadas pela Autoban com gerenciamento da Artesp.
> 
> Fonte: http://www.artesp.sp.gov.br/sala-de-imprensa-noticias-Liberadas-ao-tr%C3%A1fego-mais-de-20-kms-de-terceira-faixa-na-Anhanguera,-entre-Limeira-e-Americana.html


Now it's possible to go from *Santos to Limeira (243 km) in a 2x3 highway* (or more).


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Great news :cheers:


----------



## Escher

I doubt it would last much. I imagine they will make both lanes reversible since it's dangerous and does not solve much of the problem.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-270 upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

xrtn2 said:


> Elevado do Joá has opened to traffic in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## xrtn2

Olimpica expressway in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## xrtn2

BA- 611 Bahia State


Caetité by Governo da Bahia, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SC-390 Santa Catarina State 









José Carminatti








José Carminatti








José Carminatti








José Carminatti








José Carminatti


----------



## xrtn2

Transolimpica expressway in Rio de Janeiro UPGRADE


----------



## xrtn2

BR 381 Minas Gerais state upgrade









Empresa Construtora Brasil









Empresa Construtora Brasil









Empresa Construtora Brasil









Empresa Construtora Brasil


----------



## xrtn2

_Elevado do Joá_ in Rio de Janeiro









cidade olimpica








cidade olimpica


----------



## xrtn2

Porto Maravilha tunnel update in Rio de Janeiro




































fotospublicas








fotospublicas








fotospublicas








fotospublicas


----------



## xrtn2

PR-281 Paraná State


----------



## xrtn2

SP-65 São Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

A 17 km segment of SP-326 opens to traffic between Dobrada and Taquaritinga in São Paulo state




























Source: Government of São Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

BR-381 Minas Gerais state update


----------



## xrtn2

SP-340 São Paulo State









Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World


----------



## andken

Timelapse video in Southeastern Brazil, in the states of Minas Gerais and São Paulo. Lots of off-road driving.


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

2015 Sao Paulo state road map

Link 

Some prints:

Sao Paulo e Santos area:











Campinas area











Paraina river valley and North shore:











Ribeirao Preto area:











General map. I've excluded some layers of the original 
PDF to make more visible the 2+2 (at least) highways/motorways:


----------



## xrtn2

^^:cheers:


----------



## Rafael MG

Arriving into São Paulo from Guarulhos International Airport:


----------



## malegi

xrtn2 said:


> SP-270 upgrade


Where is it ?


----------



## i15

I have spent some time in Brazil and I noticed, that you have a lot of "PARE" (STOP) signs - even on crossroads, that are not very dangerous. But people rarely stop at those signs. It is not obligatory to actually stop your car, or people just don't care?


----------



## Suburbanist

i15 said:


> I have spent some time in Brazil and I noticed, that you have a lot of "PARE" (STOP) signs - even on crossroads, that are not very dangerous. But people rarely stop at those signs. It is not obligatory to actually stop your car, or people just don't care?


People just ignore them often. Regulations are same as here: Yield (white triangle, red border) doesn't require stop, PARE (octagon) requires stop.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

STOP sign compliance appears to vary from country to country. I've noticed people in the U.S. stopping at them even when there's clearly no traffic coming. In the Netherlands it's more of a suggestion, depending on the situation, sometimes they're just used as 'traffic calming' (fancyspeak for measures to annoy motorists).


----------



## xrtn2

*Longest tunnel(3.382 m) in Brazil has opened today in Rio de Janeiro Downtown 

Before 










Now




















R. by Luz Rosa, no Flickr






















*


----------



## xrtn2

malegi said:


> Where is it ?


SP-270 km 586, near Presidente Bernardes, São Paulo state.


----------



## xrtn2

Transolimpica expressway + BRT in Rio De Janeiro update



















acpinto








acpinto








acpinto








acpinto








acpinto








acpinto








acpinto


----------



## xrtn2

SP 150 SãO Paulo


----------



## xrtn2

SP-340 São Paulo state 









Hello_World









Hello_World









Hello_World









Hello_World









Hello_World









Hello_World









Hello_World


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there a road number planned for the TransOlímpica Expressway? 

Information on the internet seems to reference the BRT component mostly.


----------



## caiogama

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there a road number planned for the TransOlímpica Expressway?
> 
> Information on the internet seems to reference the BRT component mostly.


Until now, according to the website of the DER-RJ(Rio's state road departament) it didin't received any number, like the others expressways on the city(RJ071 and RJ079). This probably happen because they are numbers from the state road system, so the inclusion of the road on the system may need to be aprooved by the state legislators, which usualy takes some time.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-079 in Salto São Paulo state upgrade 









fotospublicas








fotospublicas


----------



## xrtn2

BRT + Expressway :nuts::nuts::nuts: in Rio De Janeiro update









Prefeitura do Rio









Prefeitura do Rio


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo state goverment - Highways improvement in 2016 

Really amazing :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Interligação Planalto*

I was reading about Interligação Planalto (SP-041), which is a link between SP-150 and SP-160 south of São Paulo.

Apparently, trucks are banned from using SP-160 (Imigrantes) and are required to use SP-150 (Anchieta) to drive down to the coast. 

But SP-160 (Imigrantes) is much newer and has a more modern alignment than SP-150 (Anchieta). SP-150 features hairpin turns while SP-160 has long viaducts and tunnels. 

I found it a bit strange that they built a new, more modern route, but then ban trucks on it. Is it steeper than SP-150?


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> I was reading about Interligação Planalto (SP-041), which is a link between SP-150 and SP-160 south of São Paulo.
> 
> Apparently, trucks are banned from using SP-160 (Imigrantes) and are required to use SP-150 (Anchieta) to drive down to the coast.
> 
> But SP-160 (Imigrantes) is much newer and has a more modern alignment than SP-150 (Anchieta). SP-150 features hairpin turns while SP-160 has long viaducts and tunnels.
> 
> I found it a bit strange that they built a new, more modern route, but then ban trucks on it. Is it steeper than SP-150?


SP-160 is not steeper, but it has a continuous 12km (IIRC) downhill 4-5.5% sector and one long tunnel. They feared too many incidents with trucks would happen if they allowed trucks on it (it also lacks escape ramps). Buses are also banned. A secondary reason they gave for the ban was to avoid trucks riding too slow downhill clogging up traffic and creating dangerous situations on tunnels). There are talks of changing these regulations in regard of modern trucks without second trailers and subject to weighing on-site. 

When SP-160 was first opened in 1974, there was a 2x3 sector (now widened) on the highland sector, a reversible 1x3 mountainous sector and this connector you mentioned. This 1x3 sector was usually operated uphill, but reversed during peak downhill traffic days (around holidays, Fri/Sat on summer vacations etc). 

The connector allows traffic to be channeled between SP-150 and SP-160. 

In 2001 they opened what is now, usually, the downhill carriageway.

Sometimes they still reverse traffic direction on SP-160, but that happens sporadically: even if they could put in service 8 lanes on downhill direction on SP-160, and 2 uphill on SP-150, for instance, the other connections on the roads down at Santos flatlands cannot cope with traffic. 

There used to be another road connecting Santos flatlands and port with the plateau where São Paulo sits. It's an old 1+1 road first built on 18th Century, then left in partial decay when railway links openened, improved and opened as an automobile link in the late 1910s and kept in use until a massive landslide cut it off sometime around 1989 (I'm not exactly sure about the year). It's numbered SP-148 "Caminho do Mar", and it is clearly visible on Google Satellite. After the landslide, they didn't know exactly what to do as the displacement was massive, then environwackos protested the reopening when a project was drawn and money found. The whole thing dragged down until the go-ahead of the new SP-160 lanes in the mid-1990s made the hypothetical reopening of SP-148 as a road redundant.

Today it has been restored and stabilized, through the mountain sector, as a cycling/walking track, you can use touristic minibuses that ride there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks for the information! 

They also recently started construction on a new interchange for a possible extension of SP-070 near Taubaté. Are they planning to extend it east in the near future? Google Earth satellite imagery only show works at the interchange, not yet on any extension east.


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> They also recently started construction on a new interchange for a possible extension of SP-070 near Taubaté. Are they planning to extend it east in the near future? Google Earth satellite imagery only show works at the interchange, not yet on any extension east.


An extension to SP-125 is under construction right now, should be ready in 2017.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*São Paulo state highways*. On yellow, 2x2 or more lanes:



Lafaveiga_madrid said:


> Finalmente consegui baixar o mapa rodoviario de Sao Paulo versao 2015 no site do DER-SP. Tava dando erro a muito tempo.
> E' bom saber que ele ja' esta' desatualizado. :cheers:
> 
> 
> Link para os mapas
> 
> Alguns prints:
> 
> Sao Paulo e Baixada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regiao de Campinas::cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vale do Paraina e Litoral Norte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regiao de Ribeirao Preto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geral do Estado. Aqui eu eliminei o varios layers para facilitar a diferenciacao das estradas duplicadas das simples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As imagens ficaram grandes, mas se fosse diferente a visualizacao ficaria compremetida.
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Great maps :cheers::cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

SP-270 São paulo state


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in States of São Paulo and Minas Gerais. Itatiba to Poços de Caldas. SP 360, SP 95, SP 107, SP 340, SP 344, SP 342, BR 267.


----------



## xrtn2

ChrisZwolle said:


> “We will have the inauguration next Saturday, and until August 21st, when the Olympics end, it will serve only accredited vehicles and Olympic family members, while the BRT, will be only for Olympic spectators with the Olympic RioCard,” explained Mayor Paes. “For the general population we will open the road completely on August 22nd and during the Paralympic Games, it will already be in full operation.”​
> http://riotimesonline.com/brazil-ne...-unveils-the-transolimpica-express-corridor/#


Already opened but only for BRT


----------



## xrtn2

Via Metropolitana Camaçari-Lauro de Freitas in Salvador, Bahia state upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

*Transolímpica BRT+expressway was inaugurated this Saturday in Rio de Janeiro.

Construction of the Transolímpico began in July 2012 and once it opens, the 28-km route between Barra da Tijuca 
and Deodoro is expected to transport 70,000 passengers per day across eleven regions of Zona Oeste
and reduce travel time across the region by sixty percent.*























































BY FOTOS PUBLICAS


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 in São Paulo state, Upgrade


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BR-116 is quite a long road, where are those tunnel works exactly?


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> BR-116 is quite a long road, where are those tunnel works exactly?


Here


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks. This road opened in 1961 according to Wikipedia, apparently it was the only segment without four lanes between Curitiba and São Paulo.


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> Thanks. This road opened in 1961 according to Wikipedia, apparently it was the only segment without four lanes between Curitiba and São Paulo.


Yes, there are some more km uphill under construction as well. This is the most serious bottleneck on Brazilian highways network. As one can look at a map, it is the only direct link between São Paulo and all Southern metro areas along the coast. Congestion on summer weekends and holidays is intense (up to 4h needed to drive through the 1+2 sector downhill)


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 in Anchieta, Espirito Santo state upgrade to Dual carriageway


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 in Jaraguari Mato Grosso do Sul state upgrade 









FaB!O [..SgO..]








FaB!O [..SgO..]


----------



## xrtn2

BR 116 in Mandirituba Parana state upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

SP-147 São Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

SC-446 Santa Catarina state 


Inauguração: SC-446 by Eduardo Moreira Flickr, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-425 upgrade in São paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

SP-021 beltway of the Greater São Paulo - upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

SP 189


Entrega das Obras de Recuperação e Melhorias da SP 189 by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330 in Campinas


----------



## xrtn2

Federal Highway patrol building in CURITIBA


----------



## xrtn2

Longest Tunnel in Brazil Opens in Rio's Port Zone
6 lanes, 3370m

The tunnel connects with Via Expressa (Via Expressway) near Armazém 8 (Warehouse 8) at Avenida Rodrigues Alves
on one end and stretches out to Avenida General Justo near Santos Dumont Airport on the other. 

The longest underground tunnel in the country, its deepest depth reaches 46 meters below sea level. 

The tunnel is also equipped with 105 security cameras.





































by fotospublicas

Port to Downtown





Downtown to Port


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-070 São Paulo state*


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-050 São Paulo state 
*

IMG_4336 by José Tadeu de Sales, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*BA-093 bahia state*


Sinalização de rodovias estaduais by Governo da Bahia, no Flickr


----------



## caco

xrtn2 said:


> SP-270 São paulo state


Correcting: *SP-70 - Rodovia Carvalho Pinto*

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## andken

SP 65(Rodovia Dom Pedro I) and SP 348(Rodovia dos Bandeirantes), in the State of São Paulo. From Campinas to the city of São Paulo.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-326 in Santa Ernestina/SP


----------



## xrtn2

SP-147 in São paulo state, upgrade


SP-147 João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 in São Paulo state


SP-300 Mal. Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Mal. Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 in Bauru upgrade project


----------



## xrtn2

SP-270 São paulo state 


SP-270 Raposo Tavares by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-270 Raposo Tavares by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-270 Raposo Tavares by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-270 Raposo Tavares by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-270 Raposo Tavares by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-270 Raposo Tavares by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-270 Raposo Tavares by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the SP-330(Rodovia Anhanguera). It´s a HD version of an old video that I had filmed last year. You can note a third lane in some sections of the highway in Americana and Limeira that weren´t there.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-255 São paulo state 


SP-255 João Mellão by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Mellão by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Mellão by a_fourier, no Flickr



SP-255 João Mellão by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Mellão by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Mellão by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Mellão by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Mellão by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Mellão by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-255 João Mellão by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*São Paulo Ringroad (SP-21)*

Works reached 53% in northern section (the last one):



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *No meio do caminho, a Mata Atlântica*
> *Trecho Norte do Rodoanel Mário Covas supera recessão, crise política, e desafios de engenharia e alcança finalmente 50% de obras realizadas*
> 
> 
> _Atingiram 53% de avanço as obras no Trecho Norte do Rodoanel Mário Covas, que integra o complexo viário com 180 km de extensão, concebido para contornar a Região Metropolitana de São Paulo, reduzindo substancialmente o fluxo de caminhões, oriundos do interior do estado, que complicam o tráfego nas vias urbanas da capital_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considerando o contexto em que o empreendimento está sendo realizado – num cenário de recessão econômica, crise política e de baixa credibilidade das empresas do setor, em meio às investigações da Lavajato – o avanço físico do Trecho Norte está sendo comemorado como uma vitória, tanto pelas empreiteiras envolvidas na construção, quanto pela Dersa – Desenvolvimento Rodoviário S/A, empresa de economia mista que representa o Governo do Estado de São Paulo, contratante das obras
> 
> Com custo total estimado em R$ 6,85 bilhões (estimativa de março de 2011), incluindo as obras, avaliadas em R$ 4,30 bilhões, o Trecho Norte do Rodoanel Mario Covas, iniciado em março de 2013, desenvolve-se a partir do final do Trecho Leste, entre o trevo de interseção com a Rodovia Presidente Dutra e a Av. Raimundo Pereira de Magalhães (início do trecho Oeste), interligando-se com o Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos e a Rodovia Fernão Dias. São 44 km de extensão, mais 3,6 km de ligação ao Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos. Além de desviar e distribuir o tráfego de passagem, sobretudo de caminhões, para o entorno da região metropolitana de São Paulo, o Trecho Norte, quando concluído, deverá permitir o acesso mais ágil ao Porto de Santos. Deverá, ainda, redefinir a plataforma logística de transportes da região metropolitana de São Paulo de radial para anelar, diminuindo o tempo gasto nos congestionamentos, os gastos com combustível e, consequentemente, a emissão de poluentes.
> 
> A redução de 23% do volume diário médio de caminhões na marginal Tietê, a ser alcançada com a conclusão das obras, representará 17.000 caminhões por dia. É esperada, ainda, uma diminuição de 6% a 8% da emissão de CO veicular (gases de efeito estufa) na região metropolitana de São Paulo, em consequência da operação do trecho. O projeto não somente cortará a Serra da Cantareira, mas também irá representar um importante atalho para todo o transporte que envolve a Grande São Paulo - ao lado da Rodovia dos Tamoios e da Rodovia dos Imigrantes, o Rodoanel Mário Covas representará o principal eixo rodoviário do país rumo aos Portos de Santos e de São Sebastião.
> 
> O Trecho Norte deverá integrar-se perfeitamente aos demais trechos do Rodoanel, complementando este empreendimento rodoviário. Os principais acessos ao Trecho Norte serão pelas rodovias Presidente Dutra (BR–116) e Fernão Dias (BR-381), além da interseção com a Avenida Raimundo Pereira de Magalhães. Destaca-se também o acesso à Avenida Inajar de Souza, que constituirá uma importante conexão com a zona norte do município de São Paulo, assim como será um grande facilitador do acesso ao Aeroporto Internacional Franco Montoro a partir de qualquer ponto do estado.
> 
> Além disso, toda a Região Metropolitana de São Paulo (Santana do Parnaíba, Cajamar, Francisco Morato, Franco da Rocha, Caieiras, Mairiporã, Santa Isabel, Arujá, Guarulhos e São Paulo) deve se beneficiar com a conclusão do Rodoanel.
> 
> A obra foi dividida em 6 lotes da seguinte maneira: Lote 1 - Constr. Mendes Jr / IsoluxCorsán; Lote 2 – OAS S/A; Lote 3 –OAS S/A; Lote 4 – Acciona Infraestructuras S/A; Lote 5 - Cons. Construcap / Copasa; Lote 6 – Acciona Infraestructuras S/A.
> 
> Para muitos analistas do setor, as dificuldades enfrentadas durante a execução do projeto do Rodoanel Mário Covas são a reprodução dos problemas enfrentados pela indústria da construção no Brasil como um todo, na realização de grandes empreendimentos de infraestrutura. Dividido em quatro etapas, o primeiro trecho (Oeste) ficou pronto em 2002. O segundo (Sul) só foi concluído em 2010 e o terceiro (Leste) foi entregue à operação em 2014. Já a conclusão do trecho Norte está prevista para março de 2018. Os trechos Oeste e Sul, assim como o Norte foram executados pela Dersa, enquanto o Leste já ficou a cargo da concessionária, que também enfrentou diversas dificuldades e adiamentos em sua execução.
> 
> De todos os trechos, apenas o Norte não está sob a administração de concessionária privada. Trata-se de um projeto que impõe uma série de desafios. O principal deles é de ordem ambiental, já que o trecho atravessa uma região sensível de São Paulo, a Serra da Cantareira, uma das últimas reservas de Mata Atlântica do estado. Daí o projeto inicial ter sofrido diversas alterações até chegar ao desenho final. Exatamente por isso, foi prevista em contrato uma série de compensações ambientais, além de desapropriações, reassentamentos, remanejamento de interferências, projetos, supervisão, gerenciamento, comunicação e obras complementares, no valor de R$ 2,55 bilhões.
> 
> Os recursos são provenientes do governo federal, sendo R$ 2,05 bilhões originários de convênio com a União, através do Dnit (Departamento Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transporte); R$ 2,78 bilhões provenientes do convênio entre Dersa e DER (Departamento de Estradas de Rodagem), e empréstimos junto ao Banco Interamericano de Desenvolvimento de R$ 2,01 bilhões.
> 
> _*Descrição*_
> O Trecho Norte do Rodoanel Mario Covas é um empreendimento rodoviário classe “0”, com pistas separadas por canteiro central, contando com três a quatro faixas de rolamento por sentido de tráfego e velocidade diretriz de 100 a 120 km/hora. Os principais parâmetros operacionais utilizados no projeto de engenharia do Trecho Norte são os seguintes:
> 
> Todos os cruzamentos com os sistemas viários locais serão em desnível, contando com obras de arte especiais (viadutos, passagens inferiores e superiores), garantindo o controle total de acessos, que serão bloqueados ao viário local. A extensão total do traçado do Trecho Norte correspondente ao eixo principal é de 43,8 km, desenvolvendo-se a partir do quadrante oeste na interseção com a Avenida Raimundo Pereira de Magalhães, no município de São Paulo, até a interseção com a Rodovia Presidente Dutra, no Trecho Leste, já no município de Arujá, incluindo a extensão das alças em ambos os trevos, desenvolvendo-se através de diretriz predominantemente ao sul do Parque Estadual da Cantareira (PEC).
> 
> No total, contempla a execução de 14 túneis rodoviários com uma seção superior a 150 m². O Trecho Norte terá ainda um ramal de ligação ao Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos, com 3,6 km de extensão. O planejamento executivo do empreendimento contempla a divisão da infraestrutura rodoviária projetada em seis lotes distintos de obras, implantados ao longo dos municípios de São Paulo, Guarulhos e Arujá.
> 
> O Lote 1 inicia-se na interseção junto à Avenida Raimundo Pereira de Magalhães, na junção com o Trecho Oeste, e desenvolve-se numa extensão aproximada de 6,42 km.
> 
> Há dois túneis rodoviários previstos para este lote: o túnel T 101 (Pista Externa) tem 1.076,67 metros de extensão: o túnel T 101 (Pista Interna) tem 1.092,55 metros de extensão. No total são 13 obras de arte especiais.
> 
> Na sequência do sentido oeste-leste do empreendimento, o Lote 2 contará com uma extensão aproximada de 4,88 km, integralmente localizado na região norte do município de São Paulo. São quatro túneis rodoviários previstos para este lote. O túnel T 201 (Pista Externa) tem 276,02 metros de extensão; o túnel T 201 (Pista Interna) tem 302,40 metros de extensão; o túnel T 202 (Pista Externa) tem 706,68 metros de extensão; e o túnel T 202 (Pista Interna) tem 748,58 metros de extensão. No total são nove obras de arte neste lote. O projeto do empreendimento não contempla o estudo para implantação de praças de pedágio. O Trecho Norte será concessionado, e caberá à empresa ganhadora fazer estudos quanto à necessidade e locais apropriados para implantação de pedágios.
> 
> O Lote 3 contará com uma extensão aproximada de 3,62 km, desenvolvendo-se integralmente ao longo do município de São Paulo. Ele contém quatro túneis rodoviários no total. O túnel T 301 (Pista Externa) tem 1.674,00 metros de extensão; o túnel T 301 (Pista Interna) tem 1.696,00 metros de extensão; o túnel T 302 (Pista Externa) tem 1.086,00 m de extensão; o túnel T 302 (Pista Interna) tem 1.060,00 m de extensão. Neste trecho haverá duas obras de arte especiais.
> 
> Já o Lote 4 terá uma extensão aproximada de 9,17 km (3,78 km com 4 faixas de rolamento e 5,39 km com 3 faixas de rolamento), desenvolvendo-se parcialmente ao longo dos municípios de São Paulo e Guarulhos. Este trecho tem dois túneis rodoviários. O túnel T 401 (Pista Externa) tem 210,02 metros de extensão. O túnel T 401 (Pista Interna) tem 229,68 metros de extensão. Neste segmento, estão previstas 38 obras de arte especiais.
> 
> Por sua vez, o Lote 5 terá uma extensão aproximada de 7,95 km, e desenvolve-se integralmente ao longo do município de Guarulhos. São dois túneis rodoviários: o túnel T 501 (Pista Externa) tem 1.044,46 metros de extensão. O túnel T 501 (Pista Interna) – 1.038,54 metros de extensão. No total são 13 obras de arte previstas neste segmento.
> 
> O Lote 6 terá extensão de 11,95 km ao longo do eixo principal do empreendimento , desenvolvendo-se predominantemente no município de Guarulhos e em seu tramo final, no município de Arujá. Este segmento contará ainda com um ramal rodoviário específico de acesso ao Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos (Cumbica) com extensão aproximada de 3,57 km. Serão executadas 33 obras de arte especiais neste segmento.
> 
> _*Os avanços observados no mês de abril de 2016 são:*_
> 
> _*Cronograma*_
> A DERSA - Desenvolvimento Rodoviário S/A informa que as alterações efetuadas no cronograma do Rodoanel Norte, no decorrer dos últimos três anos, foram motivadas por vários fatores. O primeiro deles são as dificuldades econômicas enfrentadas pelas construtoras diante das investigações da Lava Jato. Sem receber por contratos firmados, as companhias deixam de ter dinheiro em caixa e capital de giro para pagar seus fornecedores, o que dificulta o processo natural de execução de serviços. Compromissos assumidos ficam prejudicados. No caso de atrasos na execução de obras, a companhia notifica as empresas e aplica as sanções previstas em contrato. Mas essa medida não garante que o ritmo das obras seja mantido.
> 
> Outro fator importante a ser considerado é que a implantação do Rodoanel Norte exige liberação de muitas áreas. O processo de desapropriação é extenso e demanda tempo para sua conclusão. Neste momento, ainda há processos que dependem de decisão judicial.
> 
> O Lote 6, em Guarulhos, por exemplo, possui diversas frentes de obras que aguardam liberação de áreas, cujos valores estão em discussão na Justiça. São valores muito acima dos considerados adequados pela Dersa, que recomendou à Procuradoria Geral do Estado a judicialização dos casos. Há ainda obstáculos, comuns em empreendimentos de grande porte, como a proibição de trabalho a partir das 18h em alguns trechos da obra, imposta pela autoridade ambiental. Quando essas restrições atingem caminhos críticos, isso acaba afetando o prazo total de execução do empreendimento. Atualmente, o percentual de obras chega a 42,30%. E o percentual do empreendimento chega a 52,52%. A obra ainda não alcançou seu pico, estimado para o final deste ano.
> 
> Até o momento são 4.094 funcionários diretos, e 6.960 funcionários indiretos, totalizando 11.054 pessoas mobilizadas em torno da obra. Alguns dos principais obstáculos do empreendimento ficam por conta da sua localização, que se situa nos limites entre a urbanização densa e áreas destinadas à proteção de remanescentes florestais de importância ambiental para a metrópole. Isso requer a adoção de um conjunto cada vez mais complexo de programas destinados a evitar, mitigar e compensar os impactos sociais e ambientais, assim como cumprir todos os compromissos decorrentes da legislação ambiental e do processo de licenciamento ambiental. Um dos métodos adotados para mitigar os impactos ambientais na superfície está justamente na opção pela implantação de túneis, que no Trecho Norte totalizam sete túneis duplos, com aproximadamente 6,0 km de pista em cada sentido.
> 
> _*Característica*_
> Com base nos estudos de tráfego, o Rodoanel Norte foi dimensionado com dois tipos de pistas de rolamento. Entre a interseção do Rodoanel com a Avenida Raimundo Pereira de Magalhães até a interseção com a Rodovia Fernão Dias, a pista de rolamento foi projetada com quatro faixas de tráfego por sentido, totalizando 14,40m de largura. Após a interseção do Rodoanel com a Rodovia Fernão Dias até a interseção com a Rodovia Presidente Dutra, foram projetadas três faixas de rolamento, totalizando 10,80m de largura. O Trecho Norte tem uma extensão aproximada de 47 km, sendo 6,0 km de túneis, 12 km de obras de arte especiais e 29,1 km de terraplenagem.
> 
> Em função do controle total, os acessos ao Trecho Norte do Rodoanel serão realizados apenas por meio das interseções. As vias secundárias interceptadas pelo traçado terão sua continuidade mantida, por meio de passagens inferiores ou superiores, garantindo o fluxo e a funcionalidade da infraestrutura urbana atual.
> 
> Eventualmente houve necessidade de relocações de trechos de vias locais para manutenção das condições atuais de circulação do sistema viário existente.
> 
> Os acessos para o Trecho Norte são: interseção com a Avenida Raimundo Pereira de Magalhães; interseção com a Rodovia Fernão Dias; interseção de acesso ao Aeroporto Internacional de São Paulo/Guarulhos; complementação da interseção com a Rod. Pres. Dutra (BR 116). Do total de 112 obras de arte, 20 são passagens inferiores. Os sete túneis duplos, contam com aproximadamente 6,0 km de pista em cada sentido. Nos trechos de terraplenagem e OAE´s vão ser executados pavimento flexível, e nos trechos de túneis vão ser executados pavimentos rígidos.
> 
> _*Principais desafios*_
> Os pontos mais complexos para a execução da obra são a implantação dos túneis e os dispositivos de intersecção com as rodovias Fernão Dias e Presidente Dutra. O Trecho Norte do Rodoanel está situado nos limites entre a urbanização densa e áreas destinadas à proteção ambiental, como o Parque Estadual da Cantareira. Para minimizar os impactos ambientais e sociais, foram projetados túneis com seções de aproximadamente 170m², escavados pelo método NATM. As escavações dos túneis serão distintas em regiões de rochas graníticas da borda da Serra da Cantareira em área com ocupação urbana intensa.
> 
> Há também escavações de filitos e rochas graníticas milonitizadas na região de Guarulhos (SP), o que demanda acompanhamento tecnológico constante. A obra apresenta complexidade também nas intersecções com as rodovias, pois os dispositivos de ligação contêm diversas OAE’s (Obras de Arte Especiais) e ramos de acesso, que serão implantados sem grandes intervenções com o tráfego intenso das rodovias que estão em operação.
> 
> A obra utiliza uma frota de equipamentos formada por caminhões basculantes; carregadeiras; escavadeira hidráulica; perfuratriz; jumbo de perfuração; rolo compactador; motoniveladora; robô para concreto projetado e retroescavadeira.
> 
> Desses equipamentos, o jumbo de perfuração, usado na escavação dos túneis, é um dos principais equipamentos empregados devido ao aumento da produtividade, à precisão na perfuração dos furos de detonação e à maior velocidade de avanço.
> 
> Os jumbos são máquinas suportadas por sistemas eletrônicos e capazes de realizar seções de perfuração maiores e com mais precisão.
> 
> São utilizados vários sistemas para o acompanhamento da obra, como o monitoramento on-line com câmeras e sobrevoos mensais. Em termos de equipamentos, os mais avançados são os jumbos com sistema de navegação automático pré-programado que depende exclusivamente de um ponto de referência para realizar as furações de avanço. Outro equipamento que tem como objetivo a melhoria dos serviços prestados é a utilização de robôs para concreto projetado. Eles garantem execução do serviço de maneira uniforme e controlada com maior precisão.
> 
> Dentre os cuidados com o meio ambiente nas obras estão as medidas de controle e prevenção de impactos, destacando-se a implantação de dispositivos de direcionamento do escoamento da água da chuva (drenagem definitiva e provisória) e de proteção dos cursos d’água para prevenção de processos de erosão e assoreamento, a contratação de mão-de-obra local e a delimitação das áreas de restrição/preservação ambiental para garantir que as intervenções e supressão de vegetação sejam restritas às áreas autorizadas.
> 
> É realizado o monitoramento da qualidade da água dos cursos d’água interceptados pelo traçado, de modo a garantir que não haja contaminação da água, além de ser promovida a reutilização e reciclagem de resíduos e o acompanhamento de equipes especializadas para resgate da flora nativa e da fauna, além da realocação em áreas protegidas.
> 
> Serão realizadas ações de resgate, doação e realocação de material botânico visando a conservação da diversidade, e o monitoramento da fauna silvestre durante a construção, em locais definidos juntamente com a CETESB e DeFau (Departamento de Fauna).
> 
> Incluem-se ainda a doação de animais domésticos; os plantios compensatórios e a compensação ambiental por meio de recursos à unidades de conservação; a umectação das vias de acesso não pavimentadas; a recuperação do pavimento das vias locais utilizadas como caminhos de serviço; a elaboração de um projeto de intervenção temporária no tráfego, incluindo um plano de sinalização das vias locais utilizadas; a prospecção e resgate arqueológico, e o treinamento com orientação para as boas práticas de direção defensiva de todos os motoristas. As compensações ambientais previstas nos trâmites do licenciamento foram o depósito do valor total estipulado pela Câmara de Compensação Ambiental no valor de 25 milhões, cuja aplicação caberá ao próprio órgão. E o compromisso de recuperação ambiental de 784,51 ha, que será executada por meio de plantios compensatórios e outras formas de restauração florestal e ampliação de áreas protegidas.
> 
> _*Legado ambiental*_
> A execução do Rodoanel está permitindo a realização de pesquisa sobre biomassa e carbono. A pesquisa propiciou medir carbono na Mata Atlântica e pode indicar quanto a floresta ajuda a prevenir o aquecimento global. O estudo, feito pela primeira vez através da quantificação da biomassa das árvores, só foi possível por causa das obras do Trecho Norte do Rodoanel na Serra da Cantareira, em São Paulo.
> 
> Os pesquisadores aproveitaram troncos e galhos de uma área de 8.000 m² para determinar seu armazenamento de carbono, principal componente dos gases do efeito estufa. O conceito de armazenamento ou sequestro de carbono por florestas para prevenir o aquecimento global foi consagrado em 1997, na Conferência de Kyoto, no Japão, onde foram estabelecidas metas de redução das emissões de gases-estufa para os países.
> 
> O estudo será muito importante para avaliar o real sequestro de carbono em áreas de Mata Atlântica e também servirá como referência para projetos de restauração de áreas degradadas. A tese de doutorado desenvolvida na Universidade de São Paulo (ESALQ/ USP) pelo engenheiro agrônomo Tiago Cavalheiro Barbosa, foi apresentada na DERSA.
> 
> _*Tecnologias fazem a diferença*_
> Para enfrentar alguns dos importantes desafios de engenharia impostos pelo traçado e pela região onde está sendo construído, o Rodoanel Norte adotou a solução das Fôrmas Deslizantes. O equipamento, fornecido pela SH Formas, está sendo aplicado na execução de alguns pilares de aproximadamente 40 metros de altura cada, no Lote 5.
> 
> A Fôrma Deslizante foi indicada como solução devido ao tamanho e a necessidade de otimizar o tempo da obra. Compostas por painéis, cangas, travessas, barrões, ancoragens, andaime, além de contraventamento e de material hidráulico, as Fôrmas Deslizantes SH proporcionam agilidade, resistência, supressão de juntas e permitem um acabamento perfeito nas obras.
> 
> Além da Fôrma Deslizante para os pilares retangulares, a obra conta com as fôrmas Tekko®SH e Concreform SH® para a execução dos blocos de fundação. Na execução dos pilares, são utilizadas fôrmas para Pilar Circular SH® 1,20m / 1,40m e 1,60m. Para a plataforma de trabalho são utilizados Andaime Modex®SH, Andaime Tubular e Piso Metálico. Além disso, a SH fornece Escada Modular Modex®SH para o acesso aos pilares, escoramento Torre de Carga LTT Extra e consoles especiais para vigas travessa.
> 
> _*Soluções em concreto armado*_
> Ao margear as encostas ao sul do Parque Estadual da Cantareira, o Trecho Norte do Rodoanel pedia a execução de pontes que interligassem o acesso das vias sobre os rios das represas daquela -estava condicionada a um processo construtivo diferenciado, que facilitasse e agilizasse a obra. Outra necessidade se referia ao grande volume de materiais e sistemas envolvidos na etapa, exigindo uma empresa que se destacasse pelo grande nível de produtividade e entrega dentro dos prazos estipulados pelo projeto.
> 
> Ficou sob a responsabilidade da M3SP o fornecimento de placas em concreto armado para compor a base de pontes, atendendo ao projeto estrutural fornecido pela Dersa. Os painéis, em forma de tabuleiro, funcionam como a própria pista para a passagem dos veículos. Destacam-se pela alta resistência e simples instalação sobre as vigas.
> 
> Outro grande diferencial é o fato de serem entregues prontos para montagem na obra, o que otimiza significativamente o cronograma da construção. Atuam como pré-laje do tabuleiro da ponte. Sobre as placas é adicionada armadura complementar e, depois, ocorre a concretagem.
> 
> No total, são mais de 51 mil peças adquiridas para as pontes que compreendem o trecho norte da rodovia, incluindo também os guarda-corpos, peças prontas para serem chumbadas na estrutura da ponte.
> 
> O que também pesou pela escolha dos produtos foram o know-how e a qualidade técnica da M3SP, composta por profissionais especializados no segmento. Seu moderno complexo fabril permitiu a confecção das peças em alta escala, atendendo os prazos de entrega da obra.
> 
> As placas em concreto armado produzidas pela M3SP para a obra do Rodoanel têm dimensões de 50 cm de largura por 7 cm de espessura e comprimentos variados (em torno de 2 m).
> 
> Os painéis possuem aço positivo de tração totalmente incorporado nas peças e, também, armações treliçadas para estabilizar a peça durante o transporte, além de alças para içamento mecanizado.
> 
> Esse aço positivo possui dimensões maiores que os painéis para que tenham pontas de ancoragem para solidarizar com a estrutura dos pilares da ponte.
> 
> http://www.grandesconstrucoes.com.br/br/index.php?option=com_conteudo&task=viewMateria&id=2019


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Great news:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 Rio de Janeiro 


Serra das Araras by Fernando Oliveira, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330 São Paulo









Isack Ryuji Minowa

















Isack Ryuji Minowa








Isack Ryuji Minowa








Isack Ryuji Minowa








Isack Ryuji Minowa


----------



## xrtn2

SP 345 São Paulo









Renato Viana Albarra…








Renato Viana Albarra…








Renato Viana Albarra…








Renato Viana Albarra…








Renato Viana Albarra…








Renato Viana Albarra…


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 Santa Catarina state 









Luiz Gaspar Leal








Luiz Gaspar Leal








Luiz Gaspar Leal








Luiz Gaspar Leal


----------



## xrtn2

SP-334 São Paulo


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*São Paulo Ringroad (SP-21) - northern section*



arthur.leao said:


> Fiz algumas fotos aéreas do Trecho Norte há um mês, mas tinha esquecido de postar.
> 
> Seguem:


----------



## xrtn2

SP-65 in Campinas upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225


----------



## xrtn2

BR 354 in Córrego Danta, Minas Gerais state


----------



## xrtn2

Guaíba Bridge, Porto Alegre Metro area upgrade



BR-116 Ponte do Guaíba (RS) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, no Flickr


BR-116 Ponte do Guaíba (RS) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, no Flickr


BR-116 Ponte do Guaíba (RS) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, no Flickr


BR-116 Ponte do Guaíba (RS)BR-116 Ponte do Guaíba (RS) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*5 roads for those who like to photograph*


*1-*








*Rodovia Rio-Santos (RJ/SP)*
There are about 457 km long that link between Rio and Sao Paulo, braving the most beautiful views of the Serra do Mar. The road passes by beaches as Boracéia, Jureia and Juquehy. Along the way you can also access famous coastal destinations like Ubatuba, Angra dos Reis, and Ilhabela Paraty.

*2-*








*Serra do Rio do Rastro (SC-438)*
Among Bom Jardim da Serra and Lauro Muller, cities of Santa Catarina saw the road down the Serra do Rio do Rastro, on a route of 35km that is considered one of the beautiful in the world. The road Serra do Rio Rastro impresses with altitude, it is more than 1400 meters high and cuts the SC-390. Full of waterfalls and forests, allows a unique view of the mountain.

*3-*








*Estrada da Graciosa (PR-410)*
These 33 km of road seem outgoing history books and lead straight to the 19th century as the cobblestones and smooth stones of the time were kept. Inaugurated in 1873, the road goes from Curitiba to Morretes, Paraná coast, following the Serra do Mar and through the stretch most intact of the Atlantic Forest of Brazil. Some gazebos are scattered along the way as Vista Lacerda, Cascade River, Grota Funda, Bela Vista, Horseshoe Curve, Mother Catira and São João da Graciosa and facilitate a stop to Paranaguá Bay photos.

*4-*








*Maceió – Maragogi (AL 101)*
Maragogi has 22 km of beaches among the most beautiful in northeastern Brazil. The 125 km connecting Maceio to this charming village is surrounded by crystal clear sea of Alagoas and beautiful natural scenery. Peroba Gold Ponta de Mangue, Antunes, Barra Grande, Bugalhau, Maragogi and São Bento can be taken along the way.

*5-*








*Estrada Real (MG)*
Built in the 18th century by the Portuguese Crown to ensure the production of gold and diamonds in Minas Gerais to the Rio de Janeiro. More than 1600 kilometers of roads that cut through the Ibitipoca State Park in Lima Duarte (MG), and the National Park of the Organ (RJ) with landscapes, flora and stunning wildlife.


Source:http://www.msn.com/pt-pt/viagens/no...s-AAiiHam?li=BBoPWjC&ocid=mailsignout#image=6 [in Portuguese]


----------



## andken

Timelapse Driving in the State of São Paulo. Several highways, including the recently modernized stretches of SP-300.


----------



## xrtn2

BR-040 Minas Gerais state


BR 040 - BARBACENA - MG by LS PhotosBH, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR 116 in Santa Catarina state


















Sidnei Recco








Sidnei Recco








Sidnei Recco








Sidnei Recco








Sidnei Recco


----------



## xrtn2

BR-364, Madeira River in Rondônia state 











BR-364 (RO) - Ponte Abunã by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, no Flickr


BR-364 (RO) - Ponte Abunã by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

PE 360 Pernambuco State 


















Jorge Hirata








Jorge Hirata








Jorge Hirata








Jorge Hirata








Jorge Hirata








Jorge Hirata








Jorge Hirata








Jorge Hirata


----------



## xrtn2

BR 116 near Milagres, Ceará State


----------



## xrtn2

BR-153 São Paulo state



DSCN4557 by Valter Figueira, no Flickr


DSCN4561 by Valter Figueira, no Flickr


DSCN4564 by Valter Figueira, no Flickr


DSCN4565 by Valter Figueira, no Flickr


DSCN4567 by Valter Figueira, no Flickr


----------



## vitacit

those roads looks absolutely fabulous ! i was in brasil in 2012 and 2015 (in SP, iguazu, paraty, curitiba) and as an avid biker i have a question - how safe are those roads foro bicycle ? do brasilians bike a lot ? actually, i had seen them a lot but if i had a bike i couldn't resist at all....))))


----------



## xrtn2

vitacit said:


> those roads looks absolutely fabulous ! i was in brasil in 2012 and 2015 (in SP, iguazu, paraty, curitiba) and as an avid biker i have a question - how safe are those roads foro bicycle ? do brasilians bike a lot ? actually, i had seen them a lot but if i had a bike i couldn't resist at all....))))


It's common people cycling on roads in Brazil, but it's kind of unsafe, drivers driving like crazy and they dont respect limit speed.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-098 São Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 Mato Grosso do Sul State upgrade


















FaB!O [..SgO..]








FaB!O [..SgO..]








FaB!O [..SgO..]








FaB!O [..SgO..]








FaB!O [..SgO..]








FaB!O [..SgO..]








FaB!O [..SgO..]








FaB!O [..SgO..]


----------



## xrtn2

Caraguatatuba/São Sebastião bypass upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

A crazy traffic light in the middle of the highway in Buri, São Paulo :crazy:


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330 in Americana 


Auge • Imagens Aéreas | Drone by Auge Comunicação, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 São Paulo state 









carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique








carlos henrique


----------



## xrtn2

SP-340 São Paulo Brazil 









Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world


----------



## xrtn2

SP-147 in São Paulo state









Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-101 Santa Catarina bypass*


----------



## xrtn2

By google translator

São Paulo state launches bid for highways with wi-fi and variable toll









The government of the state of São Paulo has authorized the launch of the notice for the international concession of highways, which includes wi-fi internet throughout the entire route and variable toll fare value. The amount will depend on the time and traffic of the road, but it should represent a reduction of 19% in relation to the current price, and there will still be a 5% discount for those using electronic toll payment mode. The notice will be published in the Official Gazette of the State of tomorrow (5).

There are approximately 570 kilometers of roads in the Central-Oeste Paulista (Florínea-Igarapava) Road Lot, which serve the administrative regions of Araraquara, Barretos, Bauru, Franca, Marília and Ribeirão Preto. Proposals are due to open in 2017.


"We are launching the first batch of road concessions, with full duplication from Florínea, on the border with Paraná, to Igarapava, on the border with Minas Gerais. Our all state concessions now generate 26,000 jobs between operation, service and works, "said Governor Geraldo Alckmin.

The contracts will be reviewed every four years for readjustment of the investment plans, insurance, guarantees and performance indicators.

http://agenciabrasil.ebc.com.br/ger...iza-edital-para-rodovias-com-pedagio-variavel


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 São Paulo state 









Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world








Hello_world


----------



## xrtn2

ES 257 Espirito Santo state




Rodovia ES 257 Aracruz Ibiraçu by Gabriel de O. Costa, no Flickr


----------



## andken

Timelapse video, entering the city of São Paulo using SP-330, Rodovia Anhanguera, the oldest dual carriageway in the country.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ kay:


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 Mato Grosso do Sul


----------



## VITORIA MAN

You have to pay for a 1 x 1 road ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That's more common in some parts of the world than you'd think. Many road improvements in Latin America are funded with tolls. Mexico has a lot of 'supercarretera' toll roads that are two-lane roads.


----------



## xrtn2

VITORIA MAN said:


> You have to pay for a 1 x 1 road ?


This road has 850 km long in Mato Grosso do Sul state(size of Germany, population only 2.6 million)










CCR MSVia toll roads will upgrade it to a dual carriageway within 5 years 



























FaB!O [..SgO..]


----------



## xrtn2

SP-280 São paulo State


Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-191 São Paulo state



Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

edit


----------



## xrtn2

A random picture


----------



## xrtn2

SP-318 SÃO PAULO STATE



Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## andken

Timelapse Video in the State of São Paulo. SP-280(One of the best highways in the country) and SP-250(A much more problematic highway) in the same video. Driving from the city of São Paulo to a nearby waterfall.


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## malegi

Beautiful pics!


----------



## xrtn2

BR-040 Minas Gerais state


Werner Keifer - Registro no KM163 da BR040, próximo ao município de Joāo Pinheiro/MG, 14/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

São Sebastião bypass (unknown road numbering)










Witalo Andrade


----------



## xrtn2

SP-099 São Paulo state


----------



## caiogama

xrtn2 said:


> São Sebastião bypass (unknown road numbering)


^^ I think this bypass is for the BR101/SP-55 that currently go through the urban perimetrer of São Sebastião and also Caraguatatuba, isn't it?


----------



## xrtn2

^^ No official numbering yet

BR-040 Minas Gerais


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, próximo ao município de Joāo Pinheiro/MG, 15/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, próximo ao município de Joāo Pinheiro/MG, 15/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## andken

PAYOLA- Timelapse driving in the State of São Paulo SP-147 and SP-304 between Limeira and Brotas, the city of outdoor sports. Lots of waterfalls and nature at it´s best.


----------



## xrtn2

ES 257 Espirito Santo state


Rodovia ES 257 Aracruz, ES by Gabriel de O. Costa, no Flickr


Rodovia ES 257 Aracruz, ES by Gabriel de O. Costa, no Flickr


Rodovia ES 257 Aracruz, ES by Gabriel de O. Costa, no Flickr


Rodovia ES 257 Aracruz, ES by Gabriel de O. Costa, no Flickr


Rodovia ES 257 Aracruz, ES by Gabriel de O. Costa, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-065 São Paulo state









Rota das bandeiras


----------



## raul lopes

Rodovia Santos Dumont

Rodovia Santos Dumont. aproximação para pouso em Viracopos/Campinas SBKP by Júnior Dantas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rodovia dos Bandeirantes by Bruno Cavalcante, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sào Palo and Brazil by Hunter Blank, auf Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

:cripes:


----------



## xrtn2

SP-55 São Paulo state update


----------



## xrtn2

SP-310 São Paulo state


----------



## andken

Timelapse video. driving between Itatiba-SP to Ubatuba-SP, in the beachside. Crossing most of SP-65, then using SP-99, that´s being widened and modernized, to reach the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## xrtn2

sP-360 


SP-360 Constantino Cintra by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-360 Constantino Cintra by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-360 Constantino Cintra by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-360 Constantino Cintra by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-360 Constantino Cintra by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-360 Constantino Cintra by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-147 São Paulo state


SP-147 Eng. João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 Eng. João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 Eng. João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 Eng. João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-147 Eng. João Tosello by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-191 São Paulo state


SP-191 Rio Claro a Araras/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-191 Rio Claro a Araras/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-191 Rio Claro a Araras/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-191 Rio Claro a Araras/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-191 Rio Claro a Araras/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-191 Rio Claro a Araras/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-191 Rio Claro a Araras/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Municipal road in Bofete, São Paulo state

Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-310 São Paulo state


SP-310 Washington Luiz by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-310 Washington Luiz by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-310 Washington Luiz by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-310 Washington Luiz by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-310 Washington Luiz by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-310 Washington Luiz by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-310 Washington Luiz by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-310 Washington Luiz by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-310 Washington Luiz by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-310 Washington Luiz by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 São Paulo state 


SP-300 Rodovia Mal. Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Rodovia Mal. Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Rodovia Mal. Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Rodovia Mal. Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Rodovia Mal. Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Rodovia Mal. Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Rodovia Mal. Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Rodovia Mal. Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Rodovia Mal. Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330 São Paulo state 



SP-330 Via Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Via Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Via Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Via Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Via Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Via Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Via Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-318 Upgrade


Rodovias Interior São Paulo by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving video in São Paulo State. Going from the beachside to the highlands, close to the city of Campinas. SP-125, SP-70 and SP-65.


----------



## xrtn2

sp-101 São paulo state



SP-101 entre Capivari e Tietê/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-101 entre Capivari e Tietê/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-101 entre Capivari e Tietê/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-101 entre Capivari e Tietê/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-101 entre Capivari e Tietê/SP by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

sp-127 São paulo state



SP-127 Cornélio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Cornélio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Cornélio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Cornélio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-348 São paulo state









Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World

















Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World


----------



## xrtn2

SP-127 São Paulo state, upgrade



SP-127 Cornélio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Cornélio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Cornélio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Cornélio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-021 São paulo









Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World


----------



## xrtn2

Edit


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 São paulo


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr



SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## Gustavopg

I can post photos here?the road have 11km.


----------



## xrtn2

What ? :nuts:


----------



## xrtn2

SP-160 São Paulo state









Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World








Hello_World


----------



## xrtn2

*Campinas, São Paulo state 
*

Rodovia Anhanguera em Campinas by Enio Prado, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-330 in Ribeirão Preto 
*


----------



## xrtn2

SP-55 São Paulo state









Hello_World









Hello_World









Hello_World


----------



## Gustavopg

who city did you visit at baixada santista?


----------



## Hello_World

Long Beach


----------



## cassianoitu

^^^^^ Ohhh my God!!! that's funny man!!!!!:lol: these photos got extremily bealtful!!! congratulations!!


----------



## xrtn2

SP-65 São Paulo state









Hello_World









Hello_World









Hello_World









Hello_World









Hello_World









Hello_World









Hello_World


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 São Paulo state



























































































By ANTT - *Agência nacional de tranporte terrestre *


----------



## xrtn2

Caraguatatuba bypass upgrade


Contorno de Caraguatatuba by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Contorno de Caraguatatuba by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Contorno de Caraguatatuba by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo northern RING ROAD









SPTV


----------



## caco

*Nova Tamoios Contornos Project

São Sebastião bypass

location

1. 

Tamoios Contornos - São Sebastião 
by Caco, no Flickr

2. 

Tamoios Contornos - São Sebastião
by Caco, no Flickr

3. 

Tamoios Contornos - São Sebastião 
by Caco, no Flickr

.
.
.
.


Caraguatatuba bypass

location

4. 

Contorno de Caraguatatuba 
by Caco, no Flickr

5. 

Contorno de Caraguatatuba 
by Caco, no Flickr

6. 

Contorno de Caraguatatuba 
by Caco, no Flickr

7. 

Contorno de Caraguatatuba 
by Caco, no Flickr

8. 

Contorno de Caraguatatuba 
by Caco, no Flickr

9. 

Contorno de Caraguatatuba 
by Caco, no Flickr*


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Great pictures :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Road LED Lighting


Rodovia Tamoios: trecho de serra recebe iluminação by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Rodovia Tamoios: trecho de serra recebe iluminação by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*São Paulo congestion*

The website Newgeography compiled a list of urban areas over 5 million people with their 2016 TomTom Traffic Index ranking.

While U.S. cities generally have the least congestion, São Paulo also ranks low on that list with a 30% delay. I wanted to compare that with older rankings (TomTom started this list in 2012), but TomTom only published the most recent ranking. Taking it up to Google, some blogs post that São Paulo ranked 46% delay back in 2013, which means traffic congestion in São Paulo has been reduced substantially. 

In 2016, São Paulo ranks as the 7th most congested large urban area in South America. Several other Brazilian cities and Buenos Aires and Santiago rank higher (=worse) than São Paulo. All in all, São Paulo ranks only 71st worldwide.










http://www.newgeography.com/content...ge-city-congestion-2017-tom-tom-traffic-index


----------



## xrtn2

I don't live there but São Paulo in March 2016 recorded a 290 km traffic jam 

There is an interesting report on tom tom ranking available in portuguese:



> São Paulo loses positions in the global congestion ranking.
> 
> According to the City Hall, the positive fall to the 58th position is a result of the measures adopted in the period analyzed (2015), such as execution of road works, increase in the number of bus corridors, changes of hand in strategic ways, increased inspection and, also , The controversial reduction to 50 km / h in the main arterial roads of the city.
> 
> Some analysts also argue that the decline of the economy in recent years has led to an improvement in the city's traffic due to the reduction in the flow of trucks, commercial vehicles and people going to work. In relation to this, it is curious to note that, except for Belo Horizonte (78th place), all Brazilian cities cited in the survey had traffic reduction between 2014 and 2015.


http://quatrorodas.abril.com.br/not...coes-no-ranking-mundial-de-congestionamentos/


----------



## xrtn2

BR-381 Minas Gerais state upgrade









NOVABR381


----------



## andken

Timelapse Driving in the South of the State of Minas Gerais. Driving in the mountains to reach a big statue of Our Lady of Grace.


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 Rio de Janeiro


20170115_cpupo_viagem_354670 by Cris Dissat, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-348 upgrade*




























saopaulo state government


----------



## xrtn2

*Santuario da Piedade road, Minas Gerais state
*


SANTUÁRIO DA PIEDADE by Portal D Moto, no Flickr


SANTUÁRIO DA PIEDADE by Portal D Moto, no Flickr


SANTUÁRIO DA PIEDADE by Portal D Moto, no Flickr


SANTUÁRIO DA PIEDADE by Portal D Moto, no Flickr


SANTUÁRIO DA PIEDADE by Portal D Moto, no Flickr


SANTUÁRIO DA PIEDADE by Portal D Moto, no Flickr


SANTUÁRIO DA PIEDADE by Portal D Moto, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 São Paulo state


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## Gustavopg

*BR-235 (SERGIPE STATE)*

DD by guschop, no Flickr

FF by guschop, no Flickr

Sem títuloR by guschop, no Flickr

Sem títuloG by guschop, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Interesting pictures from Sergipe state


----------



## xrtn2

andken said:


> Timelapse Driving in the South of the State of Minas Gerais. Driving in the mountains to reach a big statue of Our Lady of Grace.


Fantastic thanks :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-386 upgrade
*








cicvaledotaquari


----------



## xrtn2

BR 101 Santa Catarina state, Florianópolis bypass























































Source: contorno de florianopolis official website


----------



## xrtn2

BR-050 Goiás state upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 Rio de Janeiro state upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

Edit


----------



## xrtn2

*
SP-160 near Santos









SP 147 near Mogi Mirim









SP 225 near Itirapina









SP 348 near Campinas









SP-280









SC-390 Near Urubici








*


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 São Paulo 


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 Nilo Romano by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*Bandeirantes Highway in Jundiai 
*








jundiaicity


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## andken

TIMELAPSE driving, between Gonçalves-MG and São José dos Campos-SP. Lots of highways in the mountains(MG-173, SP-46, SP-125 and BR-116, the most important highway in the country).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Rodoanel Mario Covas*

São Paulo northern ring road progess:


VISITA TÉCNICA AO LOTE 3, DO TRECHO NORTE DO “RODOANEL MARIO COVAS” by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


VISITA TÉCNICA AO LOTE 3, DO TRECHO NORTE DO “RODOANEL MARIO COVAS” by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-070 upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

SP-304 São Paulo state upgrade


Governo anuncia licitação para obras na SP-304, em Americana by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-364 Mato Grosso state Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116, _Serra do Cafezal_ section, in São paulo state upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

BR 381 Minas Gerais state upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 a 42 km section upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

SP-348


Entrega de Faixa Adicional e Visita à Obras by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*São Paulo northern road ring upgrade
*








jornalspnorte


----------



## xrtn2

SP-099 São Sebastião bypass upgrade 









Nova imprensa


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-103 São paulo state 
*

Entrega de melhorias da SP-103 (Caçapava-Jambeiro) by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-225 between Bauru/ to SP-280 Upgrade 


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr

SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr



SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-225 João Batista Cabral Rennó by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-127 São Paulo state


SP-127 Cornelio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Cornelio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Cornelio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Cornelio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Cornelio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-127 Cornelio Pires by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*São Paulo road ring 
*

021 by Clóvis Ferreira, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

MT-240 Mato Grosso state upgrade



Visita do Governador a Água Boa by Sinfra Governo de Mato Grosso, no Flickr


Visita do Governador a Água Boa by Sinfra Governo de Mato Grosso, no Flickr


Visita do Governador a Água Boa by Sinfra Governo de Mato Grosso, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-280 São Paulo



SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-280 Castelo Branco by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist

@xrtn2, I'll give you a small English tip:

*upgrade*= expansion of a road that already exists within the same alignment/right-of-way (such as replacing older bridges by new ones). It does not apply, technically, to the construction of a new road where none previously existed (such as the Northern section of Sao Paulo Ring Highway).

*widening* = a specific form of upgrade that involves adding more lanes and/or a second carriageway (a set of lanes in the same direction of travel)

*realignment* = moving an existing highway to a new alignment. For instance: building tunnels to bypass a mountainous section. It is a form of upgrade, in a broader sense.

*reconstruction* = a form of heavy maintenance that involves stripping most elements of a highway and rebuilding them, such as putting new pavement, markings, guard-rails and signs in place.


----------



## xrtn2

SP-300 São Paulo state



SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-300 Marechal Rondon by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-116 São Paulo state


1009 by Clóvis Ferreira, no Flickr


----------



## andken

Timelapse video, São Paulo to Campinas-SP using Rodovia dos Bandeirantes(SP-348), considered one of the most modern highways of Brazil.


----------



## EMArg

*Minas Gerais: Rodovia Federal BR-040 & BR-356 (Belo Horizonte-Itabirito)*


----------



## RoctechMachinery

i think as for highways, railways, bridges, the most impressive ones should be there in China. Hope to see more of that.


----------



## xrtn2

RoctechMachinery said:


> i think as for highways, railways, bridges, the most impressive ones should be there in China. Hope to see more of that.


Dude, China has 1 billion 300 millions inhabitants , Brazil only 200 millions...:nuts:


----------



## xrtn2

BR-381 Upgrade in Minas Gerais state


----------



## xrtn2

*Azul line, in Salvador, Bahia state Brazil
*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*2x2 (or more) Highways in central Brazil*


Rodovias by Yuri Andrade, no Flickr

Original link


----------



## xrtn2

*ERS-456 Rio Grande do Sul state
*


----------



## xrtn2

Highways in Brazil


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Fly over (west>east) on the entire lenght of *Northern Section* (U/C) of *São Paulo Ringroad*. July 2017:


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-116 São Paulo state upgrade
*
*Tunnels timelapse
*


----------



## xrtn2

BR-376 Paraná state upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330 São Paulo state


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


SP-330 Anhanguera by a_fourier, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-099 Upgrade São Paulo state


Detonação Seção Plena by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Detonação Seção Plena by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Detonação Seção Plena by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR 381 Minas Gerais state upgrade









NOVA BR 381








NOVA BR 381


----------



## xrtn2

SP-332 São Paulo state upgrade 




























Governo de São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2

SP-021 São Paulo's Northern road ring


----------



## xrtn2

SP-320 São Paulo state 


Rodovia Euclides da Cunha by Carlos Pignatari, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-147 São Paulo upgrade





































www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br


----------



## xrtn2

MS-338 Mato Grosso do Sul State


----------



## xrtn2

BR-471 Rio Grande do sul state


84 (128) by Gerson Gerloff, no Flickr


84 (134) by Gerson Gerloff, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR 381 upgrade


----------



## GmoRioJaneiro

Great posts the last 3.:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

A 37-km segment of SP-225 opens to traffic in São Paulo State


----------



## xrtn2

*SE-033*


----------



## xrtn2

BR-277 Parana state upgrade









GOVERNO DO PARANÁ


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the STate of São Paulo. SP-95, SP-340 and SP-342, between Bragança Paulista and Águas da Prata.


----------



## xrtn2

São Sebastião bypass upgrade


Detonação do último túnel da obra dos Contornos da Rodovia dos Tamoios. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*BR-163 Paraná*

An 18 kilometer section of BR-163 opened to traffic with four lanes near Cascavel.


Ministro dos Transportes, Portos e Aviação Civil, Maurício Quintella, participa da Cerimônia de Liberação do Tráfego Duplicado da Rodovia BR-163/PR, trecho Cascavel-Santa Maria - 27/10/2017. Foto: Edsom Leite/MTPA. by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, on Flickr


Ministro dos Transportes, Portos e Aviação Civil, Maurício Quintella, participa da Cerimônia de Liberação do Tráfego Duplicado da Rodovia BR-163/PR, trecho Cascavel-Santa Maria - 27/10/2017. Foto: Edsom Leite/MTPA. by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ More two pictures 


Ministro dos Transportes, Portos e Aviação Civil,BR-163/PR, trecho Cascavel-Santa Maria - 27/10/2017. Foto: Edsom Leite/MTPA. by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, no Flickr


Ministro dos Transportes, Portos e Aviação Civil BR-163/PR, trecho Cascavel-Santa Maria - 27/10/2017. Foto: Edsom Leite/MTPA. by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, no Flickr


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the State of São Paulo. Rodovia dos Imigrantes(SP-160) and SP-55. It features two of the largest highway tunnels in the American Continent(3000 meters, more than the Eisenhower Tunnel in Colorado or the Holland Tunnel in New York).


----------



## xrtn2

^^ :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

A 10 kilometer section of SP-345 opens in São Paulo state



















São paulo state goverment


----------



## xrtn2

BR-487 upgrade in Paraná State









media fire








media fire


----------



## xrtn2

SP099 upgrade


----------



## marcus_lisboa

xrtn2 said:


> A 37-km segment of SP-225 opens to traffic in São Paulo State


Precisava de um desmatamento e uma obra faraonica dessa para fazer um cruzamento tão simples?


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^ É tudo eucalipto 

SP-070 SÃO Paulo state





































































































*Governo do Estado de São Paulo 
*


----------



## xrtn2

SP-348 São Paulo state 


SP-348 by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-348 by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-348 by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-348 by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-348 by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-348 by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-348 by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


SP-348 by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP 330 upgrade in Jundiai 





































Governo de São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2

SP-70 São Paulo state



Rodovia Ayrton Senna by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Rodovia Ayrton Senna by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Rodovia Ayrton Senna by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Rodovia Ayrton Senna by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Rodovia Ayrton Senna by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Rodovia Ayrton Senna by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

São Paulo state highways are amazing. One of the most comprehensive networks in the world!


----------



## xrtn2

SP-250 São Paulo state


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmmm the entire domain of http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br is unaccessible for me. Maybe they blocked all foreign IPs from entering? I've noticed this with some U.S. state department of transportation websites as well. I can access some DOTs only via a proxy.


----------



## xrtn2

ChrisZwolle said:


> Hmmm the entire domain of http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br is unaccessible for me. Maybe they blocked all foreign IPs from entering? I've noticed this with some U.S. state department of transportation websites as well. I can access some DOTs only via a proxy.


Probably they did hno:hno:hno:


----------



## xrtn2

BR 381 MINAS GERAIS UPGRADE









































































FONTE: NOVA BR 381


----------



## ChrisZwolle

xrtn2 said:


> Probably they did hno:hno:hno:


They did indeed. I tried a Brazilian proxy and could access the Governo do Estado de SP website just fine.


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the State of São Paulo, between the cities of Itatiba to Araraquara, using Rodovia Anhanguera(SP-330) and Rodovia Washington Luiz(SP-310).


----------



## paulista1978

marcus_lisboa said:


> Precisava de um desmatamento e uma obra faraonica dessa para fazer um cruzamento tão simples?


A simple stack interchange would help.


----------



## xrtn2

BR 101 ESPIRITO SANTO STATE UPGRADE


Contorno BR 101 de Iconha by Gabriel de O. Costa, no Flickr


Contorno BR 101 de Iconha by Gabriel de O. Costa, no Flickr


Contorno BR 101 de Iconha by Gabriel de O. Costa, no Flickr


Duplicação BR 101 Anchieta by Gabriel de O. Costa, no Flickr


----------



## skyduster

Hi everybody!! I'm a long-time lurker in the Brazilian threads, because I love your country! 

I have a question on Brazilian motorways: what are the _rodavias_ exactly? In Google Streetview, they appear to have motorway characteristics, but they're not considered true motorways, is this true? From what I understand, though, São Paulo state has a lot of true motorways. What's the status in the rest of Brazil? It seems that the rodavia network covers the country very well. Are many of these being converted to motorways? I understand that the government wants to build more motorways, maybe with public-private partnership? From the looks of this thread, it looks like many motorways are under construction?


----------



## Suburbanist

Rodovia is a general term that translates as highway.


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the State of São Paulo, from the city of Araraquara to Itatiba, in the Metropolitan Region of Campinas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*BR-116 / SP-230*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *19 December 2017*
> 
> The final 30.5 kilometer duplication of BR-116 / SP-230 is now complete in São Paulo state. The final upgrade was a mountainous section through the Serra do Cafezal between the towns of Santa Rita do Ribeira and Juquitiba.
> 
> http://paranaportal.uol.com.br/cida...conclui-obras-de-duplicacao-da-br-116-473048/



Ministro dos Transportes, Portos e Aviação Civil, Maurício Quintella, participa da Cerimônia de entrega do último trecho de duplicação da Serra do Cafezal - Rodovia Régis Bittencourt (BR-116/SP) - 19/12/2017. Foto: Edsom Leite/MTPA by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, on Flickr


Serra do Cafezal - Rodovia Régis Bittencourt (BR-116/SP) - 19/12/2017. Foto: Edsom Leite/MTPA by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, on Flickr


Serra do Cafezal - Rodovia Régis Bittencourt (BR-116/SP) - 19/12/2017. Foto: Edsom Leite/MTPA by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, on Flickr


2017-12-19_08-12-47 by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-340 São Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

SP-99 São Paulo state upgrade





































concessionariatamoio


----------



## Penn's Woods

I do enjoy your pictures. Obrigado!


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo nothern road ring


20180226_000307 by viacaocometa, no Flickr


20180226_000330 by viacaocometa, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

A 10 km segment of SP-304 opens to traffic in São Paulo state


Governador entrega último trecho de duplicação da SP 304. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


capa_rodovia_02_cdn_drone-8331816 by Thiago B, no Flickr

*by sao paulo state goverment *


----------



## xrtn2

BR 116 Parana state


----------



## xrtn2

A 3 km segment of SP-127 opens to traffic in São Paulo state


Alckmin entrega obras de duplicação by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the State of São Paulo, from São José dos Campos(Birthplace of Embraer) to Praia Grande, in the seaside. Rodovia Dutra(BR-116, The main connection between São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro), Rodoanel(SP-21) and Rodovia dos Imigrantes(SP-160).


----------



## xrtn2

A 54 km segment of SP-425 opens to traffic in São Paulo state


Governador entrega trecho duplicado da Rodovia Assis Chateaubriand. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

MA-034 Maranhão state


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BR-101 duplication in northeastern Brazil. A 30 kilometer segment was inaugurated today near Maceió.


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Pictures


BR-101 Nordeste - Corredor Maceió-Recife - 26/03/2018. Foto: Edsom Leite/MTPA by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, no Flickr


BR-101 Nordeste - Corredor Maceió-Recife - 26/03/2018. Foto: Edsom Leite/MTPA by MINISTÉRIO DOS TRANSPORTES, PORTOS E AVIAÇÃO CIVIL, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SP-191 commencement road duplication announcement


Início de Obras de Duplicação da SP-191 - Trecho Araras / Rio Claro by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Início de Obras de Duplicação da SP-191 - Trecho Araras / Rio Claro by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Início de Obras de Duplicação da SP-191 - Trecho Araras / Rio Claro by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Penn's Woods

So many of your pictures are from São Paulo; is that state ahead of the rest of the country on good roads and new roads...?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

São Paulo has by far the best road network in Brazil. It is also by far the most important state of Brazil, it is responsible for a third of the entire Brazilian GDP. 

If you look at the top 5 states by GDP:

1) São Paulo $ 588 billion
2) Rio de Janeiro $ 200 billion
3) Minas Gerais $ 157 billion
4) Rio Grande do Sul $ 116 billion
5) Paraná $ 114 billion

You can see how far São Paulo is ahead of other states, with a GDP of almost three times that of the next largest state.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Though there are also São Paulo gubernatorial elections later this year. Governor Alckmin is opening or inaugurating something on a daily basis.


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> Though there are also São Paulo gubernatorial elections later this year. Governor Alckmin is opening or inaugurating something on a daily basis.


That is because public opening ceremonies with the presence of elected officials are prohibited within 180 days of first round election day and extends until after the runoff election (if it happens). The current governor of Sao Paulo state is a presidential candidate.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can also see how much more developed the São Paulo road network is compared to other eastern states. A comparison to the Amazon may not be fair, but take a look at this map (for reference: Maceió - Palmas is 1400 kilometers in a straight line). There are very few paved roads and many BR-routes are still missing.

There are only six paved north-south routes on a 1600 kilometer swath of land from the Araguaia River to the Atlantic Coast.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ That's really an empty place and most state roads aren't shown


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> You can also see how much more developed the São Paulo road network is compared to other eastern states. A comparison to the Amazon may not be fair, but take a look at this map (for reference: Maceió - Palmas is 1400 kilometers in a straight line). There are very few paved roads and many BR-routes are still missing.
> 
> There are only six paved north-south routes on a 1600 kilometer swath of land from the Araguaia River to the Atlantic Coast.


This map is vastly incomplet and reflect the situation of the 1991 or so


----------



## xrtn2

BR381 Minas Gerais state upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

BR-153 Dual carriageway in Minas Gerais state


----------



## xrtn2

SP-280 in Barueri, São Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

SP-98 São Paulo state


Governador participa de vistoria da Rodovia Mogi-Bertioga para sua liberação. by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in São Paulo. going from the North Side of the city of São Paulo to the city of Santos, using SP-150(Rodovia Anchieta).


----------



## xrtn2

SP-330 São paulo state


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

As São Paulo Ringroad is almost complete, the governor announced a masterplan for the "Macro Ringroad", formed by the collections of highways already serving the Macrometropolitan area:



pereira951 said:


> ...


In light green, 2x2 (or more) highways; lilac 2x2 u/c; red highway that would be upgraded to 2x2 according to the plans.


----------



## xrtn2

BR-470 Santa Catarina state upgrade


----------



## mopc

^^ It would be nice you placed a map showing where the works are taking place exactly


----------



## xrtn2

PR-415 in Pinhais, Paraná state upgrade


Viaduto da rodovia João Leopoldo Jacomel será liberado nesta terça by fotosecs, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR381 upgrade to dual carriageway in Minas Gerais state






































By NovaBR381


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil Truck Strike Enters Fourth Day

Strike over diesel-fuel prices threatens Brazil’s weak economic recovery; Petrobras shares take a hit

https://scontent.fsdu12-1.fna.fbcdn...=5b7ff795116d6328c9ae049b1604837f&oe=5B959AE6


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the State of São Paulo, from Atibaia to Mongaguá. Crossing two mountain ranges(Cantareira and Serra do Mar) and the largest city of the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## xrtn2

Florianopolis bypass, Santa Catarina state


----------



## thiago uchoa

Rio Branco - Acre
















AC-040












BR-364


----------



## thiago uchoa

Rio Branco - Acre
















AC-040












BR-364


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo northern ring road


----------



## xrtn2

*An 11 km Road Connection between BA-526 and BA-099 to open tomorrow in Salvador metro area, Bahia state
*


----------



## xrtn2

A 4,2 km of the RS-287 opens to traffic in Santa Cruz do Sul, Rio Grande do sul state


----------



## xrtn2

BR 381 Minas Gerais state upgrade to dual carriageway


----------



## xrtn2

*A 15 km segment of BR -376 opens to traffic in Tabagi, Paraná state*


----------



## xrtn2

*RS-304 Rio Grande do Sul state *


92 (35) by Gerson Gerloff, no Flickr


92 (37) by Gerson Gerloff, no Flickr


92 (36) by Gerson Gerloff, no Flickr


92 (38) by Gerson Gerloff, no Flickr


92 (39) by Gerson Gerloff, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-381 upgrade in Minas Gerais state


----------



## xrtn2

*Guiaba Bridge upgrade, Porto Alegre metropolitan area 
*


----------



## xrtn2

BR-122 Quixadá in Ceará state 


Área Q by ruifo, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*BR'S HIGHWAYS - Maps of highways by quality of pavement 2018 
*

*Main roads









Northern Region









Central-West Region









Northeast Region









Southeast Region









Southern region








*


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-425 in Tarabai São Paulo state
*


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-154 in Campina Verde, Minas Gerais state *


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Suburbanist said:


> That is because public opening ceremonies with the presence of elected officials are prohibited within 180 days of first round election day and extends until after the runoff election (if it happens). The current governor of Sao Paulo state is a presidential candidate.


So evidently public agencies cannot publish information that might be politically sensitive.

I noticed that the Government of São Paulo just dumped 7,000 photos on Flickr. I also noticed the Government of Rio Grande do Sul Flickr account became inactive, is this also due to this embargo on political material?


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Only essential (Addresses, phones, laws etc) information are available during election period.

But everything is now back to normal


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> So evidently public agencies cannot publish information that might be politically sensitive.
> 
> I noticed that the Government of São Paulo just dumped 7,000 photos on Flickr. I also noticed the Government of Rio Grande do Sul Flickr account became inactive, is this also due to this embargo on political material?


Yes. Certain types of photo shoot might run afoul of the law if the incumbent of the Executive is running for reelection.


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-300 In Bauru, São Paulo state
*

IMG_M-10467 by Max Hendel, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*5 groups competing for Brazil's Integração do Sul concession
*
Five groups submitted proposals in the auction for the Integração do Sul highway complex in southern Brazil's Rio Grande do Sul state 
that is due to be held Thursday.

The five were infrastructure companies CCR and Ecorodovias, an investment fund linked to asset manager Pátria, Spain's Sacyr and
a consortium formed by three local construction companies, a spokesperson for Brazil's stock exchange, where the auction will take place, told BNamericas.










http://www.bnamericas.com/news/priv...ting-for-brazils-integracao-do-sul-concession


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-376 in Ortigueira PARANÁ STATE
*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Bandeirantes Highway* (São Paulo state) 40th anniversary. The highway is always regarded as the best one in Brazil. It tells on how superior São Paulo highways are compared to the rest:



Edson Fukumoto said:


> _EXCELÊNCIA_
> *'Tapete' Bandeirantes faz 40 anos*
> 
> _ Publicado 27/10/2018 - 19h52
> Por Rogério Verzignasse _
> _A Rodovia dos Bandeirantes, eleita por sete vezes consecutivas a melhor do País pela Confederação Nacional dos Transportes (CNT), completa 40 anos hoje. Concebida a partir do conceito de autoestrada, a SP-348 conta com geometria, ângulo de curvas e traçado que favorecem o tráfego de longa distância com conforto, fluidez e segurança_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Rodovia dos Bandeirantes *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Há 20 anos concedida à administração privada, a rodovia se transformou em exemplo de excelência. No período, ela recebeu cerca de R$ 3 bilhões em investimentos da CCR AutoBAn. Foram executadas intervenções de prolongamento, construção de faixas adicionais, aprimoramento da sinalização de solo.
> 
> Além disso, a estrutura disponível para o atendimento ao usuário passou a contar com equipamentos de última geração, com painéis informativos, sistema de análise de tráfego, monitoramento ininterrupto com circuito de TV, controle eletrônico de velocidade.
> A Bandeirantes se tornou muito mais segura. O índice de acidentes fatais despencou 55% desde o início da concessão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Entroncamento da Rodovia dos Bandeirantes e Via Anhanguera, em Jundiaí, durante obra de construção da autoestrada, que foi inaugurada em 1978:
> considerada a melhor do País sete vezes consecutivas*_
> _Divulgação_
> 
> 
> 
> _*História*_
> A construção da Rodovia dos Bandeirantes foi motivada pelo crescimento econômico e populacional do Interior, principalmente na década de 60. Na época, se projetava que Via Anhanguera (SP-330) – até então única ligação rodoviária duplicada entre a Capital e Campinas – logo estaria saturada. Então, o governo paulista planejou a construção da via paralela.
> “Fechada”, a autoestrada só teria acesso à rodovia. E o canteiro central amplo do projeto original já previa novas faixas de rolamento. Já se pensava em tráfego ágil e seguro.
> 
> As obras da autoestrada, naquela época, envolveram 12 mil profissionais, entre engenheiros e operários. Aconteceu a movimentação de 1,1 milhão de metros cúbicos de solo brejoso, e de 47,2 milhões de metros de terraplanagem. Foram construídas 112 obras de arte (como pontes e viadutos).
> 
> Em 1978, a rodovia estadual nascia com duas bases da Polícia Militar Rodoviária, 34 placas de sinalização aérea, 679 placas de sinalização vertical, 40 pórticos e semipórticos, e 6 call boxes, até então novidade. Não havia uma única câmera de monitoramento de tráfego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Entroncamento da Rodovia dos Bandeirantes e Via Anhanguera, em Jundiaí nos dias atuais *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Atualmente *_
> Hoje, a Bandeirantes é uma rodovia inteligente. Foram instalados 160 quilômetros de fibra óptica, interligando os 283 telefones de emergência (disponíveis a cada quilômetro) e 53 câmeras de monitoramento. Há cerca de 2,8 mil placas de sinalização vertical, 302 de sinalização aérea, 80 semipórticos e 14 painéis de mensagem variável.
> “A rodovia, que já era moderna para a época da inauguração, hoje está adequada aos mais exigentes padrões tecnológicos e de engenharia”, destaca Guilherme Baldassari, gestor de Engenharia Rodoviária da CCR AutoBAn.
> 
> O atendimento ao usuário conta com 500 pessoas trabalhando diariamente. A estrutura tem guinchos leves e pesados, serviço de atendimento pré-hospitalar (resgate). Desde 2002, por exemplo, passa de um milhão o número de socorros prestados.
> 
> 
> 
> http://correio.rac.com.br/_conteudo...c/608619-tapete-bandeirantes-faz-40-anos.html


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-101 Espirito santo state upgrade

Iconha bypass*



























In Guarapari


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in São Paulo: from the city of São Paulo to Ribeirão Preto, the capital of the sugarcane belt in the North of the State.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ kay:


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-280
*

Rodovia Castelo Branco KM 32 by P2 Assessoria Imprensa, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

* BR-153 upgrade in SãO José do Rio Preto, São Paulo state
*


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-285 in Timbé do Sul, Santa Catarina state*


----------



## xrtn2

*BR 381 Minas Gerais state upgrade 
*


----------



## xrtn2

*Guaibá bridge, Porto ALegre metro area 
*


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-099 upgrade in São Paulo state
*

Obras na Serra da Tamoios (SP-99) by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Obras na Serra da Tamoios (SP-99) by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Obras na Serra da Tamoios (SP-99) by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Obras na Serra da Tamoios (SP-99) by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Obras na Serra da Tamoios (SP-99) by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Obras na Serra da Tamoios (SP-99) by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Obras na Serra da Tamoios (SP-99) by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Obras na Serra da Tamoios (SP-99) by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Obras na Serra da Tamoios (SP-99) by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


Obras na Serra da Tamoios (SP-99) by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That project has satellite imagery on Google Earth dating to September 2018.

This area has a huge dropoff, the highway has to descent from 750 meters to near sea level in only 7 km in a straight line. I believe they have several tunnels with curves to overcome the large altitude difference.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ 
The project includes the construction of 6km of viaducts and 12km of tunnels along its 34km stretch. Total completion of the works is planned for 2020.









Due to floods the road is closed today, rained almost 200 mm in 24 hours :nuts:


----------



## xrtn2

*BR -101 Florianópolis bypass, Santa Catarina state 
*


----------



## caco

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ That project has satellite imagery on Google Earth dating to September 2018.
> 
> This area has a huge dropoff, the highway has to descent from 750 meters to near sea level in only 7 km in a straight line. I believe they have several tunnels with curves to overcome the large altitude difference.


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ That project has satellite imagery on Google Earth dating to September 2018.
> 
> This area has a huge dropoff, the highway has to descent from 750 meters to near sea level in only 7 km in a straight line. I believe they have several tunnels with curves to overcome the large altitude difference.


Yes, most of this segment from the highlands to the coastal plain consists of curved tunnels with relatively high grades.


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-116 road improvements in São Paulo state 
* 







[/url]




ANTT


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-425 São Paulo state
*

In Martinópolis








By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 
In Presidente Prudente 








By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza 









By Lucas Souza


----------



## xrtn2

*
Road junction GO-517 and GO-230, Goias state*


----------



## xrtn2

São paulo northern ring road


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the state of São Paulo. SP-308(That is being upgraded to a dual carriage expressway) and SP-304(That has been finishing it's widening), among other highways and roads.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Nice :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

* BR 376 Paraná state upgrade*



















By JMPAR


----------



## xrtn2

*BR 381 Minas Gerais state Upgrade *















































By NovaBR381


----------



## Tennyson Vital

^^^^

It will be one of the most incredible highways! :drool::drool:


----------



## Suburbanist

xrtn2 said:


> *
> Road junction GO-517 and GO-230, Goias state*


This is very dangerous! They should make it into a normal roundabout without a throughway. 

They love designs like this in Brazil, under the pretense of guaranteeing "smoothed flows" for the higher trafficked road, but these create conflicts and 90-degree high speed collisions that are very dangerous.


----------



## xrtn2

An 8 KM segment of BR-491 opens to traffic between Varginha and Três Corações in Minas Gerais state


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Still some time away from completion...


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> Still some time away from completion...


Yes, 2 of the contractors (7 in total) were on the verge of bankruptcy and quitted the project.


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the State of São Paulo, Campinas to Ubatuba. We can check part of the construction of the new road in the Serra do Mar section of the Rodovia dos Tamoios Highway(SP-99).


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-021 Mario Covas Ring-road (São Paulo) - Northern Section interchange BR-381
*


----------



## xrtn2

*Random news*

*A 2 km segment of SP-063 opened to traffic in Louveira, São Paulo state
*









*Work on SP-099 is 50% complete
*









http://www.concessionariatamoios.co...acao-ultrapassam-os-50%-de-avanco#prettyPhoto


----------



## xrtn2

*BA 381 Bahia state*


Itiúba by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr


Itiúba by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr


Itiúba by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr


Itiúba by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr


Itiúba by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-065 in Nazaré Paulista, São Paulo state*


----------



## xrtn2

ChrisZwolle said:


> A new bridge in Porto Alegre. It appears to be a new route of BR-290.
> 
> 
> Vistoria técnica às obras da 2ª Ponte do Rio Guaíba - 11/01/2019 - Foto: Alberto Ruy/MInfra by MINISTÉRIO DA INFRAESTRUTURA, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vistoria técnica às obras da 2ª Ponte do Rio Guaíba - 11/01/2019 - Foto: Alberto Ruy/MInfra by MINISTÉRIO DA INFRAESTRUTURA, on Flickr


From above


----------



## xrtn2

*BA-046 in Santo Antônio de Jesus, Bahia state*


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-300 São Paulo state
*


----------



## xrtn2

BR 163 lacks 51 km to be completely paved from Cuiabá to Santarém


----------



## xrtn2

*CCR wins highway auction in Rio Grande do Sul*

*The group offered the lowest toll fee and won the concession of a 473.4 km highway section for 30 years.
*

São Paulo – The CCR Group, former Highway Concession Companies, won the auction held this Thursday (1) by the National Agency of Ground Transportation (ANTT) for the concession, of 30 years, of the South Integration Highway, in Rio Grande do Sul. The auction began at 10:45 am at B3 of the São Paulo stock market.

CCR presented the lowest toll fee at BRL 4.30 (discount of 40.53%). The ceiling set for the auction was BRL 7.24. Other competitors were Infraestrutura Brasil Holding, Ecorodovias Concessões e Serviços S.A., Consórcio Sacyr R.S. and Consórcio Integra Sul.

The 473.4 km section, which runs through 32 counties, receives 24,000 vehicles per day. The highway sections auctioned are from BR-101/RS, at the Santa Catarina border to the interchange with BR-290; from the interchange of the BR-290/RS and BR-101 to km 98.1; the interchange of BR-386 and BR-285/377 to BR-470/116; and from interchange of BR-448 and BR 116/118 to BR-290/116. Along the section auctioned, there will be seven toll stations.










https://anba.com.br/en/ccr-wins-highway-auction-in-rio-grande-do-sul/


----------



## Suburbanist

There is a persistent problem with many toll concessions in Brazil: winning bids offer great discounts over maximum proposed tolls. Then, a few years after, concessionaires start to pressure, relentless, for financial adjustments of contracts, arguing they don't have enough money to keep widening/realignment projects going on.


----------



## xrtn2

*BR 101 Road widening segment from Viana to Guarapari in Espirito Santo state
*






















































By eco101


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the State of São Paulo, Ubatuba, in the beachside, to the interior in the city of Campinas. Yes, it's the return trip from a video that I recently posted.

We can see the construction work in SP-99, where a new road in the mountains of Serra do Mar is being built.


----------



## The_Knight_rider

^^It appears to be a problem whit the photos on your last post xrtn2


----------



## xrtn2

^^ They are hosted on Twitter


----------



## xrtn2

BR-235 - A new 79km road connection between Bahia state and Sergipe state


Ministro da Infraestrutura. lote 1 da BR-235/BA - 16/02/2019 - Foto Alberto Ruy/MInfra by MINISTÉRIO DA INFRAESTRUTURA, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 Iconha bypass(8 km) is due to open on Thursday, Espirto santo state 


Today BR-101 












Iconha bypass


----------



## xrtn2

*Road widening*

_
*A 34 km segment of BR-101 opened to traffic in São Miguel dos Campos, Alagoas state
*_


----------



## xrtn2

*Road widening*

*
Works on BR 262 in Marechal Floriano Espirito Santo state. A 52 km segment will be widened to four lanes.
*


----------



## xrtn2

*Road widening*

*
A 10 km segment of BR-153 opened to traffic last week in Prata Minas Gerais state.
*


----------



## xrtn2

*
Works on BR 050 between Catalão and Campos Novos, Goiás state. A 54 km segment will be widened to four lanes.
*



















Photos by ANTT - AGENCIA NACIONAL DE TRANSPORTES TERRESTRES


----------



## xrtn2

*Road widening*

*
Works on BR-381 between Nova Era and Antônio Dias in Minas Gerais state. A 57 km segment will be widened to four lanes.*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Including the lanes crossing over to the other side? I located this project on Google Earth but I couldn't find a lane swap.


----------



## xrtn2

^^ This new viaduct will connect the existing two-way road(they will switch it to one-way) to a new section.






The section is located here:
https://www.google.com/maps/@-19.6295626,-42.8741971,1819m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ah that's why I couldn't find it, it's on a different section of BR-381 than what you initially posted.


----------



## xrtn2

*Bypass*


*A 7.8 km Iconha bypass (BR-101) opened to traffic today in Iconha, Espirito Santo state.
*


----------



## xrtn2

*New Guaíba Bridge access in Porto Alegre, Rio Grande do Sul state
*


----------



## xrtn2

*
GO-225 Pirenópolis in Goias state
*


----------



## xrtn2

*Teresina bypass (28 km long) opened to traffic 
*
It's a super two-lane highway


----------



## xrtn2

Florianópolis bypass (50 km long)











































































Photos: Arteris toll company


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-099 upgrade in São Paulo state
*





























Paulo Costa


----------



## xrtn2

*Road widening*


*Works on BR 116 in Guiaba, Rio Grande do sul state. A 50 km segment will be widened to four lanes.
*


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-342 in Ecoporanga, Espirito Santo state
*

IMG_20190223_130614437 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*TO-280 Tocantins state 
*


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-280 in Osasco, São Paulo state 
*


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-116 in São Paulo state, near Registro
*


----------



## xrtn2

*BA-722 in Casa Nova, Bahia state 
*
Casa Nova by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr


Casa Nova by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr


Casa Nova by Governo do Estado da Bahia, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-360 São Paulo state
*

Serra Negra - SP by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*
A 13 KM segment of BR-116 dual carriageway opens to traffic in São Lourenço do Sul, Rio Grande do sul state*


----------



## xrtn2

*More 1.000 speed cameras on federal highways.....
*


----------



## xrtn2

*
BR-101 Espirito Santo state road upgrade
*


----------



## xrtn2

*
BR-116 in Morro Reuter, Rio Grande do sul state
*


----------



## metacatfry

Suburbanist said:


> There is an interesting road in Brazil: SP-148, or Caminho do Mar.


Why is it not in use any more? Is it not safe? normally there is no reason to close a road down even if it loses its major utility.


----------



## Suburbanist

metacatfry said:


> Why is it not in use any more? Is it not safe? normally there is no reason to close a road down even if it loses its major utility.


It was and is relatively dangerous for non-leisure traffic, especially with the low standards of the Brazilian fleet of the 1980s. 

Also, not one but two much more modern highways were in operation nearby. There are no intermediate cities, just a downhill connection from Sao Paulo to the coast.

The road was still opened for leisure traffic from time to time after its first closure. In 1992, a massive landslide blocked the route. The government was short on money, capacity was not an issue, so they decided to leave the road close untile they decided what to do. They opened a small foot connection through the washed away section and only rebuilt the affected sector (some 200m) in the early 2000s. You can see this sector in the video, with a huge retaining wall and cut-off vegetation near the road.


----------



## xrtn2

Only 28 kilometers left....


----------



## xrtn2

*
BR-319 road maintenance between from 01 km to 199 km 
*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162474689094176769


----------



## xrtn2

*
BR-020 Goias State
*


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the State of São Paulo, a pretty rural(And scenic) road between the industrial city of São José dos Campos and Campos do Jordão(SP-50).


----------



## xrtn2

*HIGHWAYS* - Map of Brazil's highways by volume of traffic


----------



## xrtn2

*A 7.5 km segment of SP-191 upgrade opens to traffic between Araras and Rio Claro in São Paulo state *


Trecho da SP-191 que passou por obras de duplicação by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Duplicação da SP-191 by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr

http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnot...o-de-trecho-da-rodovia-wilson-finardi-sp-191/


----------



## xrtn2

*
A 9 km segment of BR-101 upgrade opens to traffic in Viana, Espirito santo state
*


----------



## xrtn2

*TO-030 Tocantins State *


----------



## xrtn2

*Next Federal road concessions
*


----------



## xrtn2

*BR 381 upgrade in Minas Gerais state
*


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the state of São Paulo, between Ribeirão Preto(The largest city in the North of the State, basically a capital of the sugar cane belt in the region) and São Paulo, driving in the Anhanguera Highway(SP-330/BR-050), one of the most important highways in Brazil. It's one of the oldest dual-carriage expressway in Brazil, and an important link between North and South in the country.


----------



## xrtn2

*Serra Bypass, Espirito Santo state
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175125323689668609


----------



## Tennyson Vital

Good news for Tocantins and all agribusiness in the Matopiba region. Government @JairBolsonaro through @DNITofficial
, completed 34km of BR-242 / TO paving between Peixe and Taguatinga and finalizes signs by early October. Important corridor linking the ports of Bahia




































https://twitter.com/tarcisiogdf/status/1175148385927606273/photo/1


----------



## xrtn2

* 
BR-364/Acre state, 

then and now 
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176551807969091584
https://www.rotadasbandeiras.com.br/ViewImage.aspx?image=yA7OFTLR0/P+2AGHyV2lZg==


----------



## xrtn2

*PR-151 Paraná state
*

Especial Fotos Rodovias / Clóvis Ferreira by Clovis Ferreira, no Flickr

*PR-376 Paraná state
*


Especial Fotos Rodovias / Clóvis Ferreira by Clovis Ferreira, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-163 Between Toledo and Marechal Rondon
in Paraná state upgrade*


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-381 Minas Gerais state upgrade *


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-116 highway connecting São Paulo city to Rio de Janeiro city 
*

Especial Fotos Rodovias / Clóvis Ferreira by Clovis Ferreira, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*
Bridge in Florianópolis Reopens After a 30-year Interdiction
*

Interdicted since July 1991 due to the structure's risk of collapse, the Hercílio Luz Bridge, which connects Florianópolis (SC) to the mainland, was reopened.

*Only for buses, pedestrians and cyclists *


----------



## mopc

What, no cars? hno:


----------



## xrtn2

^^ 
Nope hno:hno:

*A 2.5 km elevated expressway connecting the Rio-Niteroi Bridge to the Linha Vermelha expressway has opened today in Rio de Janeiro city *


----------



## xrtn2

*Floods leave two dead and destroy roads in sao Paulo state
*


----------



## xrtn2

*
A 4 km segment of BR 101 opens to traffic in Jequiá da Praia, Alagoas state*


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-099 São Paulo state upgrade
*


----------



## xrtn2

*New Guaiba bridge - Porto Alegre metro area *


----------



## xrtn2

*New Brazil-Paraguay border bridge upgrade 
*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The location of the new bridge:


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-242 Tocantins state*






























Pictures by DNIT - DEPARTAMENTO NACIONAL DE INFRAESTRUTURA E TRANSPORTE


----------



## xrtn2

BR 101 in Silva Jardim, Rio de Janeiro state wildlife cross upgrade


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-101 Espirito santo state road upgrade
*


----------



## xrtn2

BR-447 Espirito santo state upgrade


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving between São Paulo and Curitiba, with every single mile of the Regis Bittencourt Highway(BR-116).


----------



## xrtn2

ISP-065 adding lanes in Campinas, São Paulo state


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-267/MS Mato Grosso state*










By DNIT


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-381 Minas Gerais state upgrade *



















































































By de Minas para o mundo


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-285 in Timbé do Sul/SC*




























BY DNIT


----------



## Braziltemptation

xrtn2 said:


> *BR-381 Minas Gerais state upgrade *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By de Minas para o mundo


Que trecho é esse?


----------



## xrtn2

*A 15 km segment of BR-101 opens to traffic in Bahia state


BR-101/BA - Trecho recém-inaugurado - 03/2020. Divulgação: DNIT/BA by MINISTÉRIO DA INFRAESTRUTURA, no Flickr*


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-348 in São Paulo state*


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-348 in Limeira, São Paulo state*


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the states of Paraná and Santa Catarina. BR-376, BR-277 and BR-101 highways between the state capital of Curitiba and Joinville.


----------



## xrtn2

* A 3,7 km segment of BR-369 opens to traffic in Uraí, Paraná state *


----------



## xrtn2

* A 5 km segment of BR-116 opens to traffic in Barra do Ribeiro , Rio grande do sul state *


----------



## xrtn2

* 
A 6 km segment of BR-381 opens to traffic near Caeté, Minas Gerais state*



















*







*


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the state of Santa Catarina, between the cities of Joinville and Corupá(SC-108, BR-280, among other highways):


----------



## xrtn2

*BR 381 Upgrade in Minas Gerais state*









































































*







*













































* 









by *Minas Gerais Para o Mundo


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-426 Paraiba State








*


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving in the State of Santa Catarina, between the cities of Corupa and the port city of São Francisco do Sul(Ninth largest Brazilian port by tonnage).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When are they ever going to open the SP-021 / Rodoanel / São Paulo northern beltway?


----------



## andken

ChrisZwolle said:


> When are they ever going to open the SP-021 / Rodoanel / São Paulo northern beltway?


No one knows. They've stopped doing construction work, they intended on restarting it on the end of the year. But I don't know. I'm not going to make any predictions about anything.


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving between two of the largest ports in Brazil, from São Francisco do Sul, Santa Catarina, to Paranagua in the state of Santa Catarina. BR-280, BR-101, PR-412, PR-407, among other highways.


----------



## xrtn2

*Guiaba bridge, Porto Alegre metro area update*



JAIME COSTA said:


> ❮
> ❯


----------



## xrtn2

*An 8-km segment of BR-116 opens to traffic in Sentinela do Sul Rio Grande do Sul state








*


----------



## xrtn2

BR-487/PR construction in Parana state


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-163 Juscimeira 7-km Bypass completed, Mato Grosso State 








*


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-381 widening in Minas Gerais State upgrade

















*


----------



## xrtn2

*PR-445 road widening in Irerê, Paraná state upgrade *


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-101 Florianopolis bypass upgrade








*


----------



## xrtn2

*SP-160 São Paulo state *


Movimento nas rodovias, Imigrantes, Anhanguera by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In regards to the Florianópolis bypass, 36 out of 50 kilometers are already under construction & advanced, but the southern segment of 14 kilometers is still missing. The federal government has now approved the construction of this segment as well.


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-030 BAHIA STATE *


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some rather big news, the resumption of the works of Rodoanel Norte (SP-021), the final portion of the beltway of São Paulo, has been announced. The works are divided up into several lots with a completion between 15 and 24 months.









Governo de São Paulo lança edital para retomada de obras do Rodoanel Norte | Governo do Estado de São Paulo


Dividida em 6 lotes, obra deve ser concluída em até dois anos após início dos trabalhos; edital será publicado nesta quinta-feira (10)




www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br


----------



## xrtn2

*New bridge over Madeira river, state border between Acre state, Rondonia state.

















*


----------



## xrtn2

A 9 KM segment of BR-101 was upgraded to dual carriageway highway between Guarapari and Viana, Espirito Santo state


----------



## xrtn2

*BR-381 road widening Minas Gerais state upgrade*


----------



## xrtn2

*A 20-km segment of BR-050 widening was completed this month in Cristalina, Goias state*


----------



## xrtn2

BR-163 São Pedro da Cipa bypass in Mato Grosso state


----------



## andken

Timelapse driving between the port city of Paranaguá and Curitiba, PR.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

New Brazil-Paraguay bridge (Foz do Iguaçu, Paraná - Ciudad Del Este, Alto Paraná)






















Renders:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

New Brazil-Paraguay bridge


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

PR 445 update to dual carriageway, in Paraná state, between Londrina and Mauá da Serra.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

BR 369, update to dual carriageway, in Paraná state, between Jataizinho and Cornélio Procópio.


----------



## xrtn2

BR-101 in Balneário Camboriu - Santa Catarina state road widening 


Ponte Camboriú (1) by Arteris S.A., no Flickr

Ponte Camboriú (2) by Arteris S.A., no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ It's expected to start again only in 2023 ....There is a judicial battle happening


----------



## xrtn2

BR 386 rio grande do sul state upgrade










Estrada.com.br












​


----------



## xrtn2

BR 101 NORTHERN RIO DE JANEIRO










By arteris


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Bratislava Viaduct in Cambé - Paraná






















_Gilson Abreu/AEN_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Second Brazil-Paraguay bridge, betwen Foz do Iguaçu (Paraná-BR), and Presidente Franco (Alto Paraná-PY).















_search_























_search_

The bridge is almost complete, and the brazilian access is in advanced progress, but on the paraguayan side the works are just beginning (?!), so the bridge will not had any use for some time after it's completed.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Biocêanica Bridge (third Brazil-Paraguay bridge), betwen Porto Murtinho (Mato Grosso do Sul-BR), and Carmelo Peralta (Alto Paraguay-PY).
The bridge will be 680m long over the Paraguay River, and will be built by Paraguay, at a cost of 616,386,755,744 guaranis.
























_search_


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Paraguay has paved the first stretch of the Corredor Bioceánico this year and is set to pave it entirely. So this corridor is bound to gain more importance as an east-west route. 






Primer tramo del Corredor Bioceánico ya es una realidad que cambiará la historia del Chaco :: MOPC - Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Comunicaciones


El Gobierno Nacional, a través del Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Comunicaciones (MOPC), inauguró esta mañana el primer tramo del Corredor Bioceánico, una de las obras más importantes de la historia de Paraguay y en especial del Chaco.




www.mopc.gov.py


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

BR-319: Prior License for Reconstruction of the Trecho do Section is issued











This Thursday (28), the Preliminary License (LP) was issued for the reconstruction and paving of the stretch between Porto Velho and Manaus (from km 250 to km 655.7), of the BR-319, known as Trecho do Meio. This is yet another step in the environmental licensing process for the improvement works on the federal highway, which include the municipalities of Beruri, Borba, Tapauá, Canutama, Manicoré and Humaitá. The next step is the installation license.

The Preliminary License attests to the environmental feasibility of the enterprise and establishes the basic requirements and conditions to be met in the next phase of the licensing. The LP is the next step after the Environmental Impact Study (EIA/RIMA), prepared by DNIT and presented to Ibama and the population.

In the second half of 2021, public hearings were held to present the EIA/RIMA of Trecho do Meio to the community of Amazonas. Contributions of an advisory nature that were included in the project's licensing process were received at meetings held by the Brazilian Institute for the Environment and Renewable Natural Resources (Ibama).

*Licensing process* - In June 2021, DNIT filed the complementation, in compliance with the opinion issued by Ibama with the technical analysis of the EIA/RIMA.

*The highway* – The technical teams work to ensure greater trafficability on the BR-319 throughout the year. BR is the only road link between Manaus, capital of Amazonas, and Porto Velho, capital of Rondônia. Therefore, it is fundamental for the transport of people and for the social integration of these regions.








BR-319: Licença Prévia para reconstrução do Trecho do Meio é emitida







www.gov.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Xambioá Bridge, betwen Xambioá (Tocantins state) and São Geraldo do Araguaia (Pará state).
1,73km of extension.








_AF Notícias_
_







_
_Gov.br_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Cataratas interchange in Cascavel - Paraná state.









_search_








_search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Rio das Mortes Bridge, betwen Cocalinho and Nova Nazaré (Mato Grosso state).

483m of extension.























_Interativa FM_








_Semana 7_


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A bridge of BR-319 near Careiro, Amazonas, collapsed. It is about 100 km southwest of Manaus. Apparently there were 3 fatalities.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

BR 080 bridge betwen Luiz Alves (Goiás state) & Cocalinho (Mato Grosso state).

1038m of extension








_Interativa FM_


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BR-376 Curitiba - Guaratuba.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Puente de Integración | Con la presencia del presidente Jair Bolsonaro, se inaugura este lunes la obra que une la frontera entre Brasil y Paraguay


Este lunes finalmente será la inauguración oficial del Puente de Integración Brasil – Paraguay, el cual unirá las localidades de Foz de Iguazú y Presidente Franco, tras más de tres años desde el inicio de las obras. La ceremonia, se espera que cuente con la presencia de los presidentes de...




misionesonline.net





This article says that the new international bridge between Foz do Iguaçu (Brazil) and Ciudad del Este (Paraguay) will be inaugurated on 12 December. 








Prueba de carga del Puente de la Integración se tiene prevista para fines de noviembre | ITAIPU BINACIONAL







www.itaipu.gov.br





This article reports about a static load test on the bridge in October.

The bridge is finished, but is the road across it completed as well? This satellite image from 25 August 2022 only shows earthworks. There needs to be a border control point as well. 










I wonder how the border crossing would work, there is also a bridge to Argentina nearby, the Brazilian border point is before both the bridges to Argentina and Paraguay. I wonder if you can travel from Paraguay to Argentina, passing through Brazilian territory, but not through Brazilian checkpoints.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

I already mentioned this in a few posts ago, the accesses on both sides are still under construction, the brazilian side is more advanced, as it is smaller and works started first. On the paraguayan side, the access works only started in the middle of this year, and the infrastructure works will be much bigger than on the brazilian side, if I'm not mistaken, it will be even more expensive than the bridge itself.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

BR 277 in Cascavel - Paraná state upgrade






























_Agência de Noticias do Paraná_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

News about the construction of the Guaratuba bridge, in the state of Paraná.


*State issues service order for the Guaratuba Bridge; lead time is 32 months*











The State Government, issued this Wednesday (7) the service order to start the schedule for the Guaratuba Bridge. The document marks the beginning of the 32-month period established for the completion of the entire project, which includes obtaining environmental licenses, preparing the executive project and executing the works by Consórcio Nova Ponte, declared winner of the bidding process, with a proposal of R$ 386.9 million.
*STRUCTURE* – The bridge will have a length of 1,244 meters, with a minimum usable width of 22.60 meters. Four traffic lanes measuring 3.6 meters each, two security lanes measuring 60 centimeters each, New Jersey rigid concrete barriers measuring 40 centimeters long, sidewalks with bike lanes on both sides, 3 meters wide and 10 centimeters railing at the ends of the bridge.
_Agência de Noticias do Paraná_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

PRC 280 in Palmas - Paraná state






















_Agência Estadual de Notícias_


----------

